# Anyone have tix for TT Morning Madness?



## joeysmommy

Last year we booked our trip to DL thru AAA travel and never used our Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness tickets.  We were having a maddening morning ourselves...pouty boy and tantrum boy.
  

Anyway I really wanted to check out the Mickey's TT Morning Madness this year and was wondering if anyone had tickets left over from 2007 I could have?

I called AAA and asked if I could trade in my "unused" vouchers for ones that expire this year. The answer was "no".

I called DLR and asked if they would accept expired vouchers and the answer was "no".

I need 7 vouchers but will take whatever anyone has.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mrypg

joeysmommy said:


> Last year we booked our trip to DL thru AAA travel and never used our Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness tickets.  We were having a maddening morning ourselves...pouty boy and tantrum boy.
> 
> 
> Anyway I really wanted to check out the Mickey's TT Morning Madness this year and was wondering if anyone had tickets left over from 2007 I could have?
> 
> I called AAA and asked if I could trade in my "unused" vouchers for ones that expire this year. The answer was "no".
> 
> I called DLR and asked if they would accept expired vouchers and the answer was "no".
> 
> I need 7 vouchers but will take whatever anyone has.
> Thanks in advance!



check on e-bay


----------



## ShawnaF

I'm so sorry, I gave ours away and now that we got the AP we don't have them.  BUT - are you staying at a Disney resort?  Sometimes a nice soul there will get some for you.  I can't say it's worth paying the prices some ask for on EBay - it's a nice and short little dance show and you get the buttons, but the real benefit is getting in and enjoying before the HUGE crowds swamp it.  Or maybe someone on here will have some.


----------



## Misskitty3

Shawna, are you saying that maybe ask at the hotel (if staying on Disney property)?

I agree, not worth paying for at all, but if someone isn't going to use their tickets, I would like some for my kids.  We are staying at the GC in October....should I ask at the front desk?


----------



## ShawnaF

Miss Kitty - we're staying at the GC in October too!  We're there Oct. 21-26, when are you going?  Are you also going to the Halloween Treat?  

Yes, on prior trips in October, we have had 2 experiences with the Disney staff helping us.  My husband and I along with Morgan had the Disney package - with all the perks.  My girlfriend and her son (also same age as Morgan) have the AP, so they don't get those perks.  On one occassion, I asked someone at the Disneyland Hotel about that since they were coming up to meet us on the day of Morning Madness - she came back to me with vouchers for them.  I was shocked and surprised and totally delighted!  Last year the hotel (Paradise Pier) did NOT have any for us on the day she joined us, BUT I went into City Hall the night before and told them the situation - they got the vouchers for me and I called her on the cell phone so she came up earlier the next morning.  In April we had APs and didn't have the package, so we didn't get those vouchers - and the hotel had none.  Worked out okay since we were exhausted and slept in.

It's not policy and they don't have to do it - may not even have the tickets to be able to do it.  But it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Misskitty3

Thanks!  I will ask at the hotel and/or City Hall.  

Yes, we are staying at the GC from Oct 14 thru 19 and doing MHT on the 18th.....can't wait!!


----------



## ShawnaF

Oh wow - just missing you then!  Looking forward to it here too!  Yes, always ask - NEVER hurts to ask!


----------



## joeysmommy

thanks-
I looked on ebay and nothing is listed right now. I'll keep checking back.

ShawnaF- thanks anyway..that's nice.
I will also try asking when we check-in.

If we get to go then that's great, if not then it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## ShawnaF

Yup - that's the way I look at it too.


----------



## joeysmommy

I called DLR and asked if the whole group can use one ticket and was told that each person needs to have their own ticket  

A very kind person sent me 2 morning madness tickets out of the goodness of their heart. Thank you!

There are 7 in our group, but I just need 2 more at least so my DH and I can take the kids over to see it.

Any body?

I was the original poster about TT Morning Madness tickets, but now a few others have joined the bandwagon...


----------



## noryglory

There were a couple sets of four on ebay last night. Do a search for "toontown morning" and you'll get them.

You could always buy four and then "pay it forward" to someone else that needs them if you really only need two more.

PS If I were you, I would try AAA again. Did you go into your local agency and talk to the manager? If you call a 1-800 number and talk to a travel rep, you could ask to talk to their supervisor. I would guess that if you're friendly but persistent you can find someone to trade your tickets. They would want to keep your business. The squeaky wheel...they are just papers after all. They have them laying around. SOMEONE has the authority to give you these. If you honestly still have last year's vouchers to trade in you should be able to "prove" that you aren't trying to get extra perks for nothing.


----------



## booth22

joeysmommy said:


> Last year we booked our trip to DL thru AAA travel and never used our Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness tickets.  We were having a maddening morning ourselves...pouty boy and tantrum boy.
> 
> 
> Anyway I really wanted to check out the Mickey's TT Morning Madness this year and was wondering if anyone had tickets left over from 2007 I could have?
> 
> I called AAA and asked if I could trade in my "unused" vouchers for ones that expire this year. The answer was "no".
> 
> I called DLR and asked if they would accept expired vouchers and the answer was "no".
> 
> I need 7 vouchers but will take whatever anyone has.
> Thanks in advance!




I just sent you an email- I've got 5 vouchers...!


----------



## joeysmommy

Thank you sooooo much!


----------



## godalejunior

I need three also for our trip if anyone has extras!!!! (After joeysmommy has got hers, as she was the original poster.)


----------



## shannon1219

What exactly is Morning madness I am taking my 3 year old neice and my 12 year old daughter to Disneyland for the very first time. Is this somthing that they would love? I am afraid that this trip was so unexpected that I have not had much time to research. If someone has 4 extras that they would not mind getting rid of and the kids would enjoy it please let me know.
We will be there on Sept 5th thru 8th


----------



## 52plan4

Well, I'll throw my hat in the ring, would love to be able to take the kids early into toontown before the crowds get crazy! We are a family of 5 and if anyone has vouchers available, we would be thrilled to use them and willing to pay you for your efforts. Maybe even do a swap of some sort as daughter has a princess dress or 2 that she has grown out of I think, Maybe you could help my princess and I could help yours... Let me know!


----------



## 4bugzinarug

We are still looking for ToonTown vouchers to purchase or trade .... we are a family of four but can happily work with 3 vouchers (one of us would stay behind while the other takes the kids).  

Our trip is coming up on September 9th.  Many thanks!


----------



## godalejunior

I thought I would clean up this thread a little since it is getting confusing....


1. Joeysmommy needs 7 (I believe she has them between disboards and laughingplace, correct me if I am wrong joeysmommy!)

2. Godalejunior needs 3

3. Shannon1219 needs 4

4. 52plan4 needs 5

5. 4bugzinarug needs 3

Hope this helps. Then as people get them we can take them off the list?


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Throwing my name on the list. Would ideally like 7, but would be happy with 4. We'll be going Oct 6-13.


----------



## Danielle K

Hi, 

I have posted early this morning about vouchers but was told to reply to this thread. I have a 4 year old who would love to go mickey madness. We are going with her grandparents also so there would be 5 total. Anybody not using there vouchers or is willing to sell them that would be great! Thank you so much! =)


----------



## CinderellaDreamer

I posted on the other thread last week and have not been able to get any vouchers yet either.  I would love some if there are enough to go around!  Any where from 2-5.  Thanks!


----------



## joeysmommy

I have received 2 in the mail but still need 5 tickets.

Someone said they would send them but not sure if they will be coming or not.
I'll take my name off the list once I receive them.


----------



## lil_ragamuffins

I'm taking my kids to Morning Madness this October. I was willing to pay a little ($10 and under per ticket), because I wanted to provide as many fun, magical character moments as possible with my kids without breaking the bank. I hear it's a very fun little show and an oppotunity to get up close and personal with everybody's favorite toon characters. I've found your chances are much better if you're willing to pay at least a little bit for the tickets. 

***Don't forget to try posting on your local Craigslist too (there's less competition for the tix there). I bought three there for about $6.00 per ticket (not bad at all considering the show, character oppotunites, and the chance to visit ToonTown before it gets slammed with the crowds). I was also able to buy the remaining three for a little over $10 a piece on eBay (still not bad considering the benefits and I've seen them go for as much as $35+ a piece on eBay ). I set up my eBay account to send me e-mails as soon as more were posted and I bought them minutes after they were posted on a buy-it-now auction. 


 Hope this helps and good luck getting your tix everyone!


----------



## Hofmanns4

GoDaleJr- Great idea to clean up the list!


Could I be added to the list for 3 tickets for November?


Thanks!


----------



## sterlingbird11

Can I be added to the list for 2 tickets? The new baby is arriving soon and my husband is planning on taking our 2 year old for a special day out.


----------



## bumbershoot

Would a 2 year old need one?  Since they don't even need a ticket to the park?


----------



## sterlingbird11

Good point! I didn't even think of that. I guess we would only need 1 then.


----------



## minniefaye

How long are these vouchers good for?  My friend told me yesterday that she didn't use hers from her trip last October; are they still good?


----------



## victorandbellasmom

minniefaye said:


> How long are these vouchers good for?  My friend told me yesterday that she didn't use hers from her trip last October; are they still good?



It's been awhile since I've looked at one, but i believe it expires in january of the following year. If your friend went in 2006, it probably expired Jan 2007.


----------



## SnoWhite

I'd love to throw my request out there as well. My DH and I are going the beginning of Oct. and we would love to get TT Morning Madness passes! 

Thanks so much for startin this thread, I had no idea where people even got the buttons that we had seen until I read this!

Lisa


----------



## godalejunior

Just got home and will need to work on the list. If anyone wants to beat me to it feel free!


----------



## shannon1219

THANKS FOR THE LIST


----------



## Hofmanns4

I thought i would jump in an help to make this a little easier. It will take all of us to keep this straight. =)

Wow the list is getting long...

1. Joeysmommy needs 5 

2. Godalejunior needs 3

3. Shannon1219 needs 4

4. 52plan4 needs 5

5. 4bugzinarug needs 3

6. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4)

7. Danielle K needs 5

8. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)

9. Hofmanns4 needs 3

10. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

11. SnoWhite needs 2


I know I am also looking other places since this list is really long, so if you find some elsewhere please reply so your name can be removed. 

Thanks in advance to those willing to pass these on!


----------



## diznefreak

Please add me......Totally short notice so doubt it will happen.We can all hope for a little pixie dust.
Aug 8-12th 4 tickets please.....with a cherry on top!


----------



## diznefreak

oops!I meant Sept.8th-12th


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

I would so love to go to this!  I looked on ebay and someone on there wants $82.00 for( 4 of them)!!! Yikes!

I know there are already so many people on here that won't tickets, but if by chance I could really use 3 tickets.  We are going to be there Sept. 10-15


----------



## obnurrse

Hofmanns4 said:


> I thought i would jump in an help to make this a little easier. It will take all of us to keep this straight. =)
> 
> Wow the list is getting long...
> 
> 1. Joeysmommy needs 5
> 
> 2. Godalejunior needs 3
> 
> 3. Shannon1219 needs 4
> 
> 4. 52plan4 needs 5
> 
> 5. 4bugzinarug needs 3
> 
> 6. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4)
> 
> 7. Danielle K needs 5
> 
> 8. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)
> 
> 9. Hofmanns4 needs 3
> 
> 10. sterlingbird 11 needs 1
> 
> 11. SnoWhite needs 2
> 
> 12.  obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)
> 
> 
> Thanks for the list!


----------



## booth22

joeysmommy said:


> I have received 2 in the mail but still need 5 tickets.
> 
> Someone said they would send them but not sure if they will be coming or not.
> I'll take my name off the list once I receive them.



Oh ye of little faith....   They are indeed coming, I'm putting your info on the envelope and they're on their way in the morning (free of charge/trade/etc.) in the true Disney spirit!  You can happily take yourself off the list.  

As a side note, I have 3 PS for Aladdin remaining if anyone would like them....


----------



## joeysmommy

booth22-
I do have faith in you..thank you!! 
I know everyone is busy and has better things to do than send me Mickey's Toontown tickets.

That would be greedy of me to want the Aladdin tickets, you should give them to someone else.

Speaking of greedy, I still need 3 more Mickey's Toontown tickets so we don't have to ditch the MIL, SIL and niece that morning.

Thank you everybody so mcuh for your generosity!


----------



## shannon1219

Booth22 I sent you a PM


----------



## godalejunior

In going with the order of the list, I sent a PM to booth22.


----------



## shannon1219

I'm sorry I thought the list was for the TT morning madness tix.


----------



## Danielle K

I was able to get some morning madness vouchers so please remove my name from the list. Thank you!


----------



## godalejunior

Updated list:

1. Joeysmommy needs 3

2. Godalejunior needs 3, 3 PS for Aladdin

3. Shannon1219 needs 4, 4 PS for Aladdin

4. 52plan4 needs 5

5. 4bugzinarug needs 3

6. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4)

7. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)

8. Hofmanns4 needs 3

9. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

10. SnoWhite needs 2

11. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

Please correct if we missed anyone.


----------



## RatBoy

We went to Toontown Madness last Wednesday.  Honestly I thought it was a relatively poor use of the first hour of the day.  If I could do it over, I would have skipped it and spent the time doing the rides in Fantasyland when there are shorter lines.  If it was some other time of the day, it might be worth it (logistically that might be impossible though) but that first hour is too valuable to be spent listening to a few speeches, meeting a few characters (still had to wait in lines - although somewhat shorter lines) and getting a "free" button.

-Bret


----------



## booth22

shannon1219 said:


> I'm sorry I thought the list was for the TT morning madness tix.



I thought so too, so your vouchers are on the way.


----------



## godalejunior

If someone would like to take over the list on this thread, please feel free. I am removing my name from the list and will be looking elsewhere for tickets. In trying to help things, it appears I have muddied the waters.


----------



## godalejunior

1. Joeysmommy needs 5 


3. Shannon1219 needs 4

4. 52plan4 needs 5

5. 4bugzinarug needs 3

6. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4)

7. Danielle K needs 5

8. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)

9. Hofmanns4 needs 3

10. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

11. SnoWhite needs 2


Good luck hunting and keep positive.


----------



## obnurrse

Join Date: Nov 2006
Posts: 351  Updated list:

1. Joeysmommy needs 3

2. Shannon1219 needs 4, 4 PS for Aladdin

3. 52plan4 needs 5

4. 4bugzinarug needs 3

5. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4)

6. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)

7. Hofmanns4 needs 3

8. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

9. SnoWhite needs 2

10. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

I got dropped from the list   (so I reposted)


----------



## godalejunior

Sorry!!!!! Cut and paste skills need some work. Good luck on finding some. I was able to get three. Thanks!!


----------



## joeysmommy

Thank you soooo much Booth22!  I received the tickets today!  
i'll send you a PM too.

So next on the list is godalejunior in need of 3 tickets..good luck.


----------



## BurnsideMommy

Since this list is already so long, I'm guessing my chances are slim.  We leave on the 11th of September with our 3 little ones.  I'd like to take them to Toontown to take part in the morning activities.  They're huge Mickey & Pluto fans.  I'm guessing my 3 & 5 year olds would need tickets, but not my 1 year old, right? 

1. Joeysmommy needs 3

2. Shannon1219 needs 4, 4 PS for Aladdin

3. 52plan4 needs 5

4. 4bugzinarug needs 3

5. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4)

6. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)

7. Hofmanns4 needs 3

8. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

9. SnoWhite needs 2

10. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

11. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (9/11 - 9/17!)


----------



## shannon1219

We leave on teusday so you can remove us from the list, we would never get them in time even if somone had them for us. Thanks.


----------



## 4bugzinarug

There is still a good chance we would receive these in time if anyone has them available ... I could even Paypal some funds to send these Priority Mail to our hotel   We need 4, but could make 3 work quite well (one of us would stay behind while the other takes the kids in).  We leave on 9/8.  Many thanks!


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Just wanted to bump up this thread. Anyone with any extra toon town madness tickets out there?


----------



## 52plan4

Still holding out hope if anyone has vouchers we could sure put them to good use. I think the first two folks on the list got some vouchers, and or their date has passed, please correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## DL4my2kids

Much Thanks,


----------



## victorandbellasmom

I think this is the updated list. Let me know if there are errors:

1. 52plan4 needs 5

2. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4) (10/6-10/13)

3. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)

4. Hofmanns4 needs 3

5. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

6. SnoWhite needs 2

7. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (9/11 - 9/17!)

9. DL4my2kids needs 1


----------



## joeysmommy

I received my tickets and I'm off the list now.
Thanks


----------



## tink2008

Please add us to the list. Thanks


1. 52plan4 needs 5

2. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4) (10/6-10/13)

3. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)

4. Hofmanns4 needs 3

5. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

6. SnoWhite needs 2

7. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (9/11 - 9/17!)

9. DL4my2kids needs 1

10 Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)


----------



## tigger24

Please add us to the list. Thanks


1. 52plan4 needs 5

2. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4) (10/6-10/13)

3. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)

4. Hofmanns4 needs 3

5. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

6. SnoWhite needs 2

7. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (9/11 - 9/17!)

9. DL4my2kids needs 1

10 Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

11. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)


----------



## jordan13402

I'd love to be added to the list...I need three tickets for December 4th through the 7th


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Updated:

1. 52plan4 needs 5

2. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4) (10/6-10/13)

3. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)

4. Hofmanns4 needs 3

5. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

6. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

7. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (9/11 - 9/17!)

9. DL4my2kids needs 1

10 Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

11. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

12.  Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)


----------



## SnoWhite

I thought I'd add my dates, we will be there 10/7-10/11. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Twinprincesses

I would love 4

TwinPrincesses 4 10/22-10/24


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Updated:

1. 52plan4 needs 5

2. victorandbellasmom needs 7 (or at least 4) (10/6-10/13)

3. Cinderella Dreamer needs 5 (or at least 2)

4. Hofmanns4 needs 3

5. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

6. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

7. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (9/11 - 9/17!)

9. DL4my2kids needs 1

10 Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

11. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

12.  Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

13.  TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Bumping. Does anyone have any tickets they didn't use or won't be using?


----------



## jemilah

wrong post


----------



## 52plan4

Still holding out hope for tickets! Do you have any available jemilah, I check my PM's with my fingers crossed a couple of times a day, so far nothing- please let me know if you do have any available, I would be so grateful


----------



## DL4my2kids




----------



## 52plan4

We head out on Oct 8th!


----------



## tigger24

I don't have any pm's 

But I hope to go, this will be our first time at this event and we don't get to go to DL very often.

Thanks to everyone being so generous! Gotta love the Dis


----------



## mcjeff

We will be at Disneyland from Oct. 11 - 15.  We would love to have 4 tickets.

Thanks,

McJeff


----------



## Warlock128

Do you need to be staying on-site for the tickets to work? Either for TTMM or Early fantasyland entry? I will be visiting disneyland with my DGF on the last week of this month....most likely on the 29th or 30th. its really late notice but is it possible we can get 2 tickets, if TTMM is even happening those days?


----------



## CinderellaDreamer

I'm going to remove us from the list as our dates are in November (11/14-11/16), and so many are wanting tickets that are going sooner.  Maybe I'll start a new thread closer to the time of our departure.

Thank you though!  Those who have shared tickets already have been very kind to do so.

Keep dreaming!


----------



## flyinshirer

I'm wondering if anyone gets any EE from this thread?  I have looked on ebay hoping to get tickets for Oct 18-21 but with no luck!
So....


----------



## Blueberrystamps

I would like to be added to the list I need 4 tickets we will be there from oct 12th to the 19th thank you.
Oh i am also watching e-bay I will post back if I get tix.


----------



## samkj

WOW I just checked ebay, I had no idea these were so valuable!  I gave mine a friend back in February since we never made it during our trip.   Of course now that we are going back I wish I had held on to them!  I would love to do this at least once.  

So can I get added to the list?  3 tickets (would like 5 for the whole family, but only 3 will need to go)for November 16-21.  I would be happy to send postcards or similar from the park!


----------



## Mililani Mouser

my children would really love to go!!!


----------



## Mililani Mouser

we would like to be added to the list also!! we only need 3, or 4 so both parents could go.  i think my little ones would have a blast!!


----------



## 52plan4

Our family is at the top of the list now for tickets, we are still holding out a bit of hope. Our trip is in about 2 weeks and if by any chance anyone has any extra Toontown tickets that we could use, we would be very grateful! Very very grateful!!


----------



## Warlock128

How many multi day? me and DGF might get 2 or 3 day park hoppers, and will be going to disneyland sep. 29th. what do you think u.u ?


----------



## DL4my2kids

Everyone who needs them has signed up on a list.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1546114

Thanks,


----------



## rangermom

This may be a stupid question.  Is Toontown Morning Madness the same as early entry that resort guest get?  We are staying at DLH 11/25-11/30. We are DVC members so I do not book through the Walt Disney Travel Co.


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Sorry for slacking, we just moved and finally got our internet up and running. Here's an updated list of who needs MTTMM vouchers/tickets:

1. 52plan4 needs 5 (10/8)

2. Hofmanns4 needs 3

3. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

4. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

5. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

6. DL4my2kids needs 1

7. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

8. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

9. Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

10. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

11.  mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

12.  flyinshirer (10/18-21)

13.  Blueberrystamps needs 4 (10/12-19)

14.  Smakj needs 3 would like 5 (11/16-21)

15.  Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

16.  Warlock 128 needs 2 (9/29)


----------



## victorandbellasmom

rangermom said:


> This may be a stupid question.  Is Toontown Morning Madness the same as early entry that resort guest get?  We are staying at DLH 11/25-11/30. We are DVC members so I do not book through the Walt Disney Travel Co.



Not a stupid question at all. Toon Town Morning Madness is not the same as early entry. Early entry gets you access to Fantasyland and some rides in Tomorrowland. ToonTown Morning Madness requires an actual voucher/ticket to be redeemed at the gates of ToonTown. Toontown generally opens an hour after the park opens, so with MTTMM you can get in as soon as the park opens. Like ee, it isn't everday. It's onlyon Mondays, Wednesdays, Fridays and Saturdays. If you want to be added to the list let me know how many tickets you'll need.


----------



## OnceUponADreaminTX

Requesting 4 for Nov 27-30 (2 minimum for DS (4) and Mom).  Thanks for creating the list!


----------



## victorandbellasmom

UPDATED:

1. 52plan4 needs 5 (10/8)

2. Hofmanns4 needs 3

3. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

4. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

5. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

6. DL4my2kids needs 1

7. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

8. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

9. Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

10. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

11. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

12. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

13. Blueberrystamps needs 4 (10/12-19)

14. Smakj needs 3 would like 5 (11/16-21)

15. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

16. Warlock128 needs 2 (9/29)

17. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

18.  cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)


----------



## samkj

Kay Kurella said:


> Sorry everyone, but after much  re-direction and guidance I was able to find the TTMM list (silly me, who knew there was a list?) and I gave the tickets to the next people on it. Good luck to everyone, remember it is the Year of a Million Dreams and at Disney dreams do come true. K
> 
> P.s.  to all who jumped in to help this DIS newbie! I really appreciate your kindness and understanding.


Thank you for being thoughtful enough to share your unused tickets!


----------



## Hofmanns4

Kay Kurella said:


> P.s.  to all who jumped in to help this DIS newbie! I really appreciate your kindness and understanding.



Thanks to YOU for being so generous to your new DIS friends!  

Keeping my fingers crossed that there are more generous DIS'ers out there just like you.


----------



## DL4my2kids

and thanks to victorandbellasmom for keeping the list updated.  



Hofmanns4 said:


> Thanks to YOU for being so generous to your new DIS friends!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed that there are more generous DIS'ers out there just like you.


----------



## 52plan4

A huge thanks to Kay Kurella! She had 3 tickets available and will be sending these tickets off to me tomorrow! I PM'ed her last night shortly after she posted and through the help of the list keepers here and fellow Disers she saw that I was next on the list and offered the tickets up to me  
Thanks to all who helped


----------



## abby

How do I get on the list?  We are going December 11- 16 and I would love 3 tickets for this......


----------



## mcjeff

We are going October 11-15.  My little girl would love this.  Does anyone out there have 4 extra tickets?  If so please PM me.

Thanks,

McJeff


----------



## victorandbellasmom

52plan4 let me know when you get your tickets so i can reduce your numbers.

UPDATED:

1. 52plan4 needs 2 (10/8)

2. Hofmanns4 needs 1

3. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

4. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

5. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

6. DL4my2kids needs 1

7. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

8. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

9. Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

10. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

11. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

12. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

13. Blueberrystamps needs 4 (10/12-19)

14. Samkj needs 3  (11/16-21)

15. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

16. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

17. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

18.  Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

19.  mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)


----------



## samkj

Thank you!!


----------



## jobo

I have 3 tickets for Toontown Madness that I'm willing to give away. I'm just not sure who is next to receive them. Just let me know and they are yours!


----------



## samkj

jobo said:


> I have 3 tickets for Toontown Madness that I'm willing to give away. I'm just not sure who is next to receive them. Just let me know and they are yours!



Hofmanns4 is next on the list.  You can try to send them a PM.

THANK YOU for the generosity!


----------



## DL4my2kids

2 for 52plan4

and

1 for the Hoffmans4

And thanks JOBO for sharing.

Let someone else confirm though but I think that is where we left off.


----------



## samkj

Sorry I forgot 52plan4 still needed 2.


----------



## Warlock128

I guess you can take me off the list for 2 tickets, im going in 4 days and dont think ill get tickets in time. ;-;


----------



## BurnsideMommy

I was on the list a few weeks ago for our trip last week, but we never got tickets to MTMM, so I'd like to put us back on the list for our next upcoming trip.  We really want to go back to see DL decorated for Cmas.  LOL.  An 18 month old won't need a ticket right?  

1. 52plan4 needs 2 (10/8)

2. Hofmanns4 needs 1

3. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

4. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

5. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

6. DL4my2kids needs 1

7. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

8. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

9. Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

10. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

11. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

12. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

13. Blueberrystamps needs 4 (10/12-19)

14. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

15. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

16. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

17. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

18. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

19. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

20.  BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)


----------



## 52plan4

Thanks so much jobo! I sent you a PM


----------



## Hofmanns4

I just realized that somehow in post #97 that my 3 was changed to a 1 and I never noticed. I sent Jobo a PM for thier 3rd ticket so I am pending to change to 2.

Here is an updated list!

Thanks to all the awesome DIS'ers out there!


1. 52plan4 needs 2 (10/8) Pending Filled

2. Hofmanns4 needs 3 (1 ticket pending)

3. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

4. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

5. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

6. DL4my2kids needs 1

7. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

8. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

9. Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

10. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

11. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

12. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

13. Blueberrystamps needs 4 (10/12-19)

14. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

15. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

16. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

17. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

18. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

19. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)


----------



## Blueberrystamps

do kids under 3 need a ticket?


----------



## Hofmanns4

Blueberrystamps said:


> do kids under 3 need a ticket?



No, they do not. Whew!


----------



## Hofmanns4

I recieved 1 ticket from Jobo today (THANKS JOBO! You are awesome!) 

So, here is an updated list.

1. 52plan4 needs 2 (10/8) Pending Filled

2. Hofmanns4 needs 2

3. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

4. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

5. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

6. DL4my2kids needs 1

7. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

8. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

9. Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

10. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

11. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

12. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

13. Blueberrystamps needs 4 (10/12-19)

14. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

15. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

16. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

17. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

18. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

19. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)


----------



## Warlock128

Our plans got delayed and we will be going to disneyland on the 6th of october, so not this saturday, but next ^_^ if i can still get 2 tickets that would be awesome since i have more time now =]


----------



## utahbelle

Well we had a blast.  I LOVE the off-season!  We were just walking on to rides which we have never done.  We always go at Christmas which means 60 plus minute waits.  My kids felt so spoiled!

I know there is a list out there off people waiting for extra tickets to things.  I just have a few things left over if someone wants to tell me who I send them to, I will right away!  
I booked through costco

1.  I have one ticket left from the Mickey's toontown madness.
2.  I have 5 preferred seating tickets (4 of them have the muppet vision 3D ripped off, but all the rest are still intacked)
3.  I have two coupons for a costco collectible pin and lanyard (you just pick them up in Disneyland)
4.  And I also have a downtown disney fun card I never signed or used.

Like I said, I don't know who is next in line for this stuff, if someone wants to let me know I will mail them off to you.  Hope someone could use them!

Thanks!


----------



## utahbelle

Sorry, I forgot I also have 2 coupons for the candy store in Downtown disney.  10% off a purchase of $15 or more.  
And I have a coupon for 10% off a single purchase of $50 or more andywhere in the Disneyland resort!


----------



## bouncy54

I would like the 5 preferred seatings if they're still available.

Oops...I may have jumped in too quick.  I don't think I'm on any list.


----------



## Hound 109

utahbelle said:


> Well we had a blast.  I LOVE the off-season!  We were just walking on to rides which we have never done.  We always go at Christmas which means 60 plus minute waits.  My kids felt so spoiled!
> 
> I know there is a list out there off people waiting for extra tickets to things.  I just have a few things left over if someone wants to tell me who I send them to, I will right away!
> I booked through costco
> 
> 1.  I have one ticket left from the Mickey's toontown madness.
> 2.  I have 5 preferred seating tickets (4 of them have the muppet vision 3D ripped off, but all the rest are still intacked)
> 3.  I have two coupons for a costco collectible pin and lanyard (you just pick them up in Disneyland)
> 4.  And I also have a downtown disney fun card I never signed or used.
> 
> Like I said, I don't know who is next in line for this stuff, if someone wants to let me know I will mail them off to you.  Hope someone could use them!
> 
> Thanks!


Utah Belle, 

I'd love to hear a recap (or trip report) Days went, Lodging, EE & park strategy, general thoughts etc.

We almost went this year & will likely go next year at this time (visit my elderly mom in SoCal on her Bday).  

Would love to hear the highs & lows. (nothing fancy or time consuming)

Thanks.


----------



## CinderellaDreamer

I would love the one ticket to Toontown if you still have it!  I was on the list (#3), but removed myself since so many were leaving before me.  I could use just the one and take my daughter in who is only two!

Thanks!

sending PM too.


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

utahbelle said:


> I just have a few things left over if someone wants to tell me who I send them to, I will right away!
> 
> 
> 3.  I have two coupons for a costco collectible pin and lanyard (you just pick them up in Disneyland)
> 4.  And I also have a downtown disney fun card I never signed or used.



Glad to hear you had a great trip and the lines were minimal.  We are heading there on October 12th.  I would LOVE a coupon (or two but don't want to be greedy) for the pins.  My kids think it is the highlight of their trips to trade pins and are always looking for new special ones.  

If these are still available please let me know and I will PM you my address. Thank you very much!


----------



## bumbershoot

FWIW, the pin you get from that voucher can be kept (as I did), or it can be traded with a CM (as DH did).  It's just a castle pin, not really exciting, so if you're at all into trading, even if just once, it can be worth redeeming the voucher.


----------



## Hofmanns4

CinderellaDreamer said:


> I would love the one ticket to Toontown if you still have it!  I was on the list (#3), but removed myself since so many were leaving before me.  I could use just the one and take my daughter in who is only two!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> sending PM too.



There is a list of DIS'ers waiting for MMTTM tickets and CinderellaDreamer was ahead of me and totally deserves this ticket.


----------



## bouncy54

Hofmanns4 said:


> There is a list of DIS'ers waiting for MMTTM tickets and CinderellaDreamer was ahead of me and totally deserves this ticket.




Where's the list?  I feel very foolish now that I asked for something without my name being on it.


----------



## DL4my2kids

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1546114

1. 52plan4 needs 2 (10/8) Pending Filled

2. Hofmanns4 needs 2

3. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

4. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

5. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

6. DL4my2kids needs 1

7. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

8. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

9. Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

10. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

11. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

12. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

13. Blueberrystamps needs 4 (10/12-19)

14. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

15. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

16. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

17. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

18. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

19. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)


----------



## utahbelle

Okay, bouncy 54 you can have the preferred seating tix!

cinderella dreamer, you got the toontown ticket!

disney hot mama, you can have the lanyard and pin tickets (it is just a castle pin, but you can trade it if you want!)

My private messages are not working.  I can't open them.  Here is my email address where you can tell me where to mail these things!
marisa28a@hotmail.com


----------



## DL4my2kids




----------



## Hofmanns4

bouncy54 said:


> Where's the list?  I feel very foolish now that I asked for something without my name being on it.



You did not ask for anything that there is a list for. (At least I do not think there is a list for preferred seating coupons. Someone correct me if I am mistaken.)  

There is a list for Toontown Madness tickets here:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1546114&page=8

Thanks to all the wonderful DIS'ers out there who are so generous with thier extras!

EDIT: Sorry, was interrupted while typing this reply. (That darn work thing) That is why my response was late. =)


----------



## Hofmanns4

bump


----------



## CinderellaDreamer

Thank you so much!  EVERYONE is so kind and generous on these boards.  I really appreciate it!


----------



## bouncy54

Thanks again Utahbelle.  

Now...if I can get 3 more preferred seating within the next 6 weeks, then I'll have tickets for all 8 of us.  

No biggy if we can't though.  I'm going to give these to my daughter's family.  2 of them have never been to any Disney park.  Our grandson is 5 years old so I really wanted him to have a good seat for whatever these tickets are for.

By the way...  ...  can someone explain what these tickets are....exactly?  

I wanted them, cause everyone says they're a cool perk, but I really don't have a clue.


----------



## 52plan4

We would love to use the downtown disney card or the coupons you still have available, we are going to the parks Oct 8th! Very nice of you to help out so many fellow Dis' ers!


----------



## utahbelle

52plan 4

Just email me your address and I will mail them off to you!  I love that none of this stuff is going to waste!  It makes me happy  

marisa28a@hotmail.com


----------



## 52plan4

Thank you utahbelle! I just emailed you


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Can I be added to the list please?  12/3-12/6 3 tickets.


----------



## eatntae

I'm not sure if you've given away both of the Costco pin and lanyard coupons, but if not, I'll take one of them


----------



## jordansmomma

Do you still have DTD fun card? I would be interested.


----------



## utahbelle

I have not got a email from you.  Will you try again so I can mail these coupons off to you?  Thanks!
Marisa

Marisa28a@hotmail.com


----------



## Hofmanns4

This got a little confusing when another thread was merged into this one. 

This thread is a list of DIS'ers hoping to recieve leftover Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness tickets from other generous DIS'ers.  

Here it the updated list:

1. 52plan4 needs 2 (10/8) Pending Filled

2. Hofmanns4 needs 2

3. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

4. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

5. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

6. DL4my2kids needs 1

7. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

8. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

9. Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

10. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

11. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

12. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

13. Blueberrystamps needs 4 (10/12-19)

14. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

15. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

16. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

17. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

18. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

19. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

21. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)


----------



## 52plan4

Thanks for letting me know that you didn't receive my email, I just sent another, hope it works!


----------



## flyinshirer

I feel really silly asking for anything! But since everyone else is asking I guess I will get my feet wet....
5 of us are going 10/18, 19 and 21st.  
Then 6 of us are going Dec 13-14

Anything would be really really cool. I even love the preferred seating for shows!


----------



## 52plan4

A huge thanks to all the helpful Dis'ers! I received tickets in the mail today, and I know the others are on the way, so I can be taken off the list and I hope many more of you waiting are able to get your tickets


----------



## Blueberrystamps

I just won some tickets on e-bay so I only need 1 ticket now so you can change mine from 4 to 1 thank you


----------



## joeysmommy

Thanks to the Disboarder's who sent tickets to me.
My sons thoroughly enjoyed Toontown Morning Madness.  
Even if you're not big on the characters it is a great photo op without tons of people in your pictures.  I took some great shots of Mickey's house with nobody standing in the way.
After we met the characters and watched the little show they put on, we rode Roger Rabbit and Gadgets Go Coaster with barely any wait.
The photpass photographers were there too and we took some great photos in the cars around Toontown and my boys setting off the fireworks factory.
If you have little ones it is something worth seeing.

Also, we were "Dreamed" with a ride of our choice fastpass on our way out of Toontown! 
yay!!


----------



## Hofmanns4

Thanks to the wonderful DIS'er out there that are keeping this list moving!

Here it the updated list:


1. Hofmanns4 needs 2

2. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

3. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11)

4. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

5. DL4my2kids needs 1

6. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/22-12/1)

7. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

8. Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

9. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

10. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

11. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

12. Blueberrystamps needs 1 (10/12-19)

13. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

14. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

15. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

16. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

17. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

18. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

19. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

20. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)


----------



## SnoWhite

Oh I'm getting excited! We leave a week from today and I'm #3 on the list! Thanks to everyone that has been participating, this is a great way for those of us that would never have been able to get the tickets to get them. 

Thanks again and keep them coming!

Lisa


----------



## Caitsmama

Hi, i am going to DLR  2/23 and 2/24 and would love 2 tickets.. for me and dd. Haven't been to DLR in 10 years..so this would be great! TIA!!


----------



## Michellepooh

I'm going to DL for the first time 11/13 - 11/17.  If anyone has 2 tickets they can spare I would be most grateful!  Thank you!


----------



## SnoWhite

Well, realistically it looks like we won't have tickets by the time we leave (Sunday morning). So after tomorrow or Thursday feel free to take me off the list so that somoeone else going after us can have them in time for their trip! 

Thanks


----------



## disneycrazzzy

I've got 4 tickets (got my package today).
My sons are 10 and 13 and Toontown is not for them.
Let me know who gets them and I'll get them in the mail.


----------



## Hofmanns4

disneycrazzzy said:


> I've got 4 tickets (got my package today).
> My sons are 10 and 13 and Toontown is not for them.
> Let me know who gets them and I'll get them in the mail.



You are so wonderful!  

Well, I am next on the list, however, I still have a month before my trip. So...here is what I am thinking.

I will take 1 and still need 1 

I am not sure when sterlingbird11 is going, so if they PM you, they need 1

SnoWhite is leaving Sunday and needs 2 (Just in time!!!! )

I will PM you with my address and hopefully sterlingbird11 and SnoWhite will do the same. 

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## SnoWhite

Thank you so much you guys! DIS'ers are the best. I really appreciate it!

Lisa


----------



## tink2008

Just a little update and additions.

Thanks to all the disers who are sharing tickets. They are greatly appreciated!

1. Hofmanns4 needs 2 (1 in transit) Still needs 1

2. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

3. SnoWhite needs 2 (10/7-10/11) (2 in transit) Have fun!

4. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

5. DL4my2kids needs 1

6. Tink2008 needs 6 

7. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

8. Jordan 13402 needs 3 (12/4-12/7)

9. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

10. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

11. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

12. Blueberrystamps needs 1 (10/12-19)

13. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

14. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

15. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

16. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

17. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

18. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

19. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

20. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

21 Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

22. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)


----------



## jordan13402

I bought some tix off Ebay, you can remove me from the list


----------



## SnoWhite

I got mine in the mail today so you can take me off the list! 

Thanks again


----------



## DL4my2kids

Just a little update and additions.

Thanks to all the disers who are sharing tickets. They are greatly appreciated!

1. Hofmanns4 needs 2 (1 in transit) Still needs 1

2. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

3. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

4. DL4my2kids needs 1

5. Tink2008 needs 6 

6. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

7. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

8. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

9. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

10. Blueberrystamps needs 1 (10/12-19)

11. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

12. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

13. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

14. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

15. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

16. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

18. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

19.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

20. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)


----------



## rangermom

I need 4 for 11/25-11/30.  (I have a 2 yr old going and assuming he does not a ticket, so 4 of us will need one)

Thanks!


----------



## PigletGurl

gah, what is a toon town morning madness?


----------



## Mililani Mouser

you can remove us from the list. we're leaving monday, no time to wait for tickets.....


----------



## bumbershoot

PigletGurl said:


> gah, what is a toon town morning madness?



It's a voucher, that you get with a package deal, that gets you into ToonTown an hour before it regularly opens.  They do a little song and dance, the day we were there they chose an Honorary Family to get up on "stage" (I know this b/c it was us, LOL), and on days that the skies don't open up (as soon as the Honorary Mother Bumbershoot says that they are from Tacoma, WA) and pour like usually not seen outside of South Carolina in the summer, they have a parade.  

We thought it was worth it b/c of, um, being chosen as honorary family, but if we had just been in the audience that day it wouldn't have been THAT big a deal.

Not to take away from it, it was very nice!  Especially if you're going at a busier time than we did.


----------



## tink2008

Just a Bump. Thanks for all the wonderful Disers that help with the list.


----------



## TinkerKell-ey

Oh, just the thread I'm searching for.  We would love to get four vouchers if we could please be added to the list?  We'll be at DL Nov 8 to 13.  Thanks!

Kelley and kids


----------



## tink2008

1. Hofmanns4 needs 2 (1 in transit) Still needs 1

2. sterlingbird 11 needs 1

3. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

4. DL4my2kids needs 1

5. Tink2008 needs 6 

6. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

7. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

8. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

9. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

10. Blueberrystamps needs 1 (10/12-19)

11. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

12. Milililani Mouser needs 3 would like 4 (Oct 8th?)

13. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

14. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

15. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

16. mcjeff needs 4 (10/11-15)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

18. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

19.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

20. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

21. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)


----------



## DisDancerina

I feel so needy asking this! I'm dancing at DL on the third and hoped somebody had any. I'm going from 10/31-11/4 But am only available on te 1st 2nd or 4th Does anyone have any?? We booked thru AP, so we didn't get any  It's for my bday too, so please help


----------



## Hofmanns4

DisDancerina said:


> I feel so needy asking this! I'm dancing at DL on the third and hoped somebody had any. I'm going from 10/31-11/4 But am only available on te 1st 2nd or 4th Does anyone have any?? We booked thru AP, so we didn't get any  It's for my bday too, so please help



How many are you looking for? We can certainly add you to the list.


----------



## Hofmanns4

ok...I am officially off the list. Woo Hoo! 

Thanks to all the great Dis'ers out there!


1. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

2. DL4my2kids needs 1

3. Tink2008 needs 6 

4. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

5. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

6. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

7. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

8. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

9. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

10. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

11. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

12. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

13.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

14. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

15. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

16. DisDanceria needs ?  10/31


----------



## DisDancerina

Oh  Sorrys about that! I was so caught up in the moment! I need 3, but 2 would work!


----------



## Blueberrystamps

You can take me off the list since I am here at disney but I do have a question does any one have any ideas of any where in disney I could maybe get one more ticket I just need one is there any place that I could even have a chance of getting one.


----------



## rangermom

Could I be placed on the list?  I need 4 tickets.  I will be going 11/25-11/30. Thanks so much.


----------



## Hofmanns4

Blueberrystamps said:


> You can take me off the list since I am here at disney but I do have a question does any one have any ideas of any where in disney I could maybe get one more ticket I just need one is there any place that I could even have a chance of getting one.



I have heard that the hotels can sometimes give them to you. Couldn't hurt really to ask the hotels or any CM for that matter.


----------



## DisDancerina

If I may, Can I make a list of the order that people need them? I'm bored, so Here it is!

I deleted the list to avoid confusion!


----------



## tink2008

Sorry if I offend anyone.

I'm sorry DisDancerina but many people have been on this board waiting for tickets for months. The list is designed for first come first serve.  Sorry but you cant just come in and change the top second and third people who have been waiting for months to the bottom. 


1. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

2. DL4my2kids needs 1

3. Tink2008 needs 6 

4. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

5. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

6. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

7. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

8. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

9. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

10. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

11. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

12. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

13.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

14. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

15. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

16. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

17. DisDanceria needs ? 10/31


----------



## DL4my2kids

had a heart attack when I saw the other post moving my name practically to the bottom just because I  did not have my dates there.

I appreciate your post and also you putting the list back to how it was.


----------



## rangermom

Thanks Tink2008 for adding me.


----------



## DisDancerina

Sorry :/ I feel so unwanted. I was just trying to help. That wasn't the new list, it was just to help people know when people were going as soon. I thought it would help. It did, to start a heated discussion


----------



## DL4my2kids

DisDancerina said:


> Sorry :/ I feel so unwanted. I was just trying to help. That wasn't the new list, it was just to help people know when people were going as soon. I thought it would help. It did, to start a heated discussion



I think it just scared a few of us a bit because the list is in order by who has asked for them, not the dates people need them.  The demand is high and the supply is low.  Some November/December folks have received some even though there are October folks waiting because they (Nov/Dec) asked for them first to try to guarantee they will have them for their trip.

Sorry that last  line I typed makes little sense but Tink said it well.  It's a first come, first serve list.

Anyway, please don't feel bad.


----------



## tink2008

DisDancerina said:


> Sorry :/ I feel so unwanted. I was just trying to help. That wasn't the new list, it was just to help people know when people were going as soon. I thought it would help. It did, to start a heated discussion



Please dont feel unwanted. I didnt want to cause feelings but like Dl4mykids mentioned. These tickets are high demand and not many of them. Wish there were plenty to go around for everyone. Keep your name on the list and when you dance again perhaps you will have tickets then. Thanks for the list.


----------



## jordan13402

there's always ebay...I figured I wouldn;t get mine before Dec 4th so I bought mine on Ebay..$10 a piece


----------



## Hofmanns4

jordan13402 said:


> there's always ebay...I figured I wouldn;t get mine before Dec 4th so I bought mine on Ebay..$10 a piece



You got a great deal! $60 was my limit for 3 tickets and I was outbid several times with auctions ending at over $80 to $100. I can't believe what people are getting for these.


----------



## munequita4

Hello, I would like to be added to the list. I would need 4 tickets (we're a family of 6, but luckily 2 little one's are under 3 yrs. old!) We will be there on 11/19 & 11/20. Thank you! I posted a wanted at another place and was contacted by someone who said they were a CM and said in big lettering that I could not get tickets. That they were only given to people coming from Japan and people who booked at the Resorts. I'm not discouraged though! There's a lot of nice people on here who have been kind enough to share tickets with others.


----------



## tink2008

1. obnurrse needs 2 (10/19-22)

2. DL4my2kids needs 1

3. Tink2008 needs 6 

4. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

5. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

6. flyinshirer (10/18-21)

7. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

8. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

9. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

10. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

11. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

12. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

13.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

14. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

15. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

16. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

17. DisDanceria needs 3 10/31

18. munequita4 needs 4 (11/19- 11/20)


----------



## pixleyyy

Can I get added to the list?  We have a party of 7 but could live with 5 tix and leave the grandparents behind that day if need be.  We're going 2/2-2/9/08.  Thanks.


----------



## jordan13402

Hofmanns4 said:


> You got a great deal! $60 was my limit for 3 tickets and I was outbid several times with auctions ending at over $80 to $100. I can't believe what people are getting for these.



well it was actually $53 for 4 tickets, but I turned around and sold the extra ticket on ebay for $13 so the 3 I kept cost me about $13 a piece.


----------



## obnurrse

Well, we leave tomorrow so I'm taking my name off the list.  I can't believe I made it to #1 (never thought it would happen) and then I don't get any tickets    Ah well, we will have a blast anyway!  Good luck to all those who are waiting!

1. DL4my2kids needs 1

2. Tink2008 needs 6 

3. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

4. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

5. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

6. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

7. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

8. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

9. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

10. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

11.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

12. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

13. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

14. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

15. DisDanceria needs 3 10/31

16. munequita4 needs 4 (11/19- 11/20)


----------



## pixleyyy

1. DL4my2kids needs 1

2. Tink2008 needs 6 

3. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

4. TwinPrincesses needs 4 (10/22-10/24)

5. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

6. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

7. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

8. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

9. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

10. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

11.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

12. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

13. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

14. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

15. DisDanceria needs 3 10/31

16. munequita4 needs 4 (11/19- 11/20)

17. pixleyyy needs 7 but could live with 5 (2/2-2/9)


----------



## munequita4

Hi, I now only need 2 morning madness tickets for our trip on 11/19-11/20. Thank you for your kindness!


----------



## DisDancerina

Hey Guys! Thought I'd Let you know, I only need 2 tickets now for my 10/31-11/4 trip!!


----------



## ozsammyboy

G'day guys,

We're travelling over from Australia, and booked our accomodation directly with the Disneyland Hotel.  Little did I know that I needed to book our travel arrangements directly with Walt Disney Travel Company to get my hands on these pesky Toontown Madness Tickets.

If anyone knows of a way I can get my hands on four vouchers I would be very grateful!

We're going to be at Disneyland between the 18th December and the 27th December.

Thanks in advance,

Erik


----------



## tink2008

1. DL4my2kids needs 1

2. Tink2008 needs 6 

3. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

4. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

5. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

6. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

7. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

9. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

10.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

11. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

12. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

13. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

14. DisDanceria needs 2 10/31

15. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

16. pixleyyy needs 7 but could live with 5 (2/2-2/9)

17. ozsammyboy needs 4 (12/18-12/27)


----------



## RuthieT

Could you please add us to the list. We are in need for 3 and we are going December 11-17 2007  Thanks


----------



## nomen

I could use 4 tix,  2 adults+2 kids, going on Dec 1-9

If anyone has some to spare, please let me know.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## tink2008

1. DL4my2kids needs 1

2. Tink2008 needs 6 

3. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

4. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

5. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

6. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

7. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

9. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

10.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

11. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

12. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

13. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

14. DisDanceria needs 2 10/31

15. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

16. pixleyyy needs 7 but could live with 5 (2/2-2/9)

17. ozsammyboy needs 4 (12/18-12/27)

18. RuthieT needs 3 (12/11-12/17)

19. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)


----------



## pixleyyy

1. DL4my2kids needs 1

2. Tink2008 needs 6 

3. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

4. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

5. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

6. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

7. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

9. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

10.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

11. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

12. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

13. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

14. DisDanceria needs 2 10/31

15. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

16. ozsammyboy needs 4 (12/18-12/27)

17. RuthieT needs 3 (12/11-12/17)

18. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)


----------



## DisDancerina

I Thought I'd Dis-ify The List! Hope Nobody Minds  


1. DL4my2kids needs 1 (?)

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (?)

3. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

4. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

5. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

6. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

7. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

9. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

10.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

11. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

12. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

13. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

14. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/4)

15. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

16. ozsammyboy needs 4 (12/18-12/27)

17. RuthieT needs 3 (12/11-12/17)

18. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)


----------



## ozsammyboy

Hey guys,

You can take my name off the list.  Just bought four tickets off ebay ($66).

Does anybody know if they need you to have a ticket if you have a child under two in your party??

If not, then I guess I got a spare ticket I can put back on ebay! 

Thanks!


----------



## RuthieT

I forgot do you have to have them for children 3 and up?


----------



## DisDancerina

I Thought I'd Dis-ify The List! Hope Nobody Minds  


1. DL4my2kids needs 1 (?)

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (?)

3. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

4. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

5. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

6. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

7. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

9. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

10.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

11. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

12. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

13. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

14. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/4)

15. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

16. RuthieT needs 3 (12/11-12/17)

17. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)


----------



## DL4my2kids

Thanks Beth.  I PM'ed you and I really appreciate it.  

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (?)

2. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

3. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

4. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

5. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

6. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

9.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

10. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

11. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

12. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

13. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/4)

14. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

15. RuthieT needs 3 (12/11-12/17)

16. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)


----------



## sterlingbird11

Can I be added back on for one ticket please? Thank you!


----------



## DL4my2kids

sterlingbird11 said:


> Can I be added back on for one ticket please? Thank you!




Did you removed by accident?


----------



## sterlingbird11

No, I got one ticket, but turns out I need another. Back of the line please!


----------



## tink2008

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/21-12/1)

2. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

3. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

4. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

5. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

6. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

9.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

10. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

11. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

12. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

13. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/4)

14. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

15. RuthieT needs 3 (12/11-12/17)

16. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

17. sterlingbird11 needs 1


----------



## javaj

Great thread! I'd love to be added -- we need 3, traveling 12/18 to 12/20.


----------



## tink2008

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/21-12/1)

2. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

3. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

4. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

5. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

6. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

9.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

10. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

11. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

12. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

13. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/4)

14. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

15. RuthieT needs 3 (12/11-12/17)

16. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

17. sterlingbird11 needs 1

18. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Thanks to those who keep this list updated, I for one really appreciate it!


----------



## kc10family

Adding my self to this list, thank you all for this fabulous list. PD that we all get what we need.



KC10Family needs 2 (11/14-11/20)

Tink2008 needs 6 (11/21-12/1)

Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

 cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

 Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

 mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

 Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/4)

 munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

 RuthieT needs 3 (12/11-12/17)

 nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

 sterlingbird11 needs 1

 Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)


----------



## DL4my2kids

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (11/21-12/1)

2. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

3. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

4. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

5. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

6. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

9.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

10. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

11. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

12. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

13. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/4)

14. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

15. RuthieT needs 3 (12/11-12/17)

16. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

17. sterlingbird11 needs 1

18. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

19. KC10Family needs 2 (11/14-11/20)


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

I have watched this thread since page 2, but never responded because I really didn't know what TTMM was.  Thats what you get for sitting idel & not asking.

My trip is 12/11-12/14 (but leaving for Calif 12/6), I would need 5.

Can you please add me?

Thanks!


----------



## kc10family

Sorry DL4my2kids, I did not understand we are just being added to the bottom. The list looked a little like date order.
Thank you for fixing my wrong.


----------



## DL4my2kids

kc10family said:


> Sorry DL4my2kids, I did not understand we are just being added to the bottom. The list looked a little like date order.
> Thank you for fixing my wrong.



list has been confusing to us all.  I just recently got off the list.


----------



## abby

Just moving the thread back up, We are a month out and soooooo excited.


----------



## RuthieT

please take me off the list.. I ended up buying the tickets off of ebay.


----------



## willturner

I would appreciate the opportunity to be added to this list.  We will be in DL from Jan 21-27.  Two tickets would ROCK, any up to 7 rotfl2: ) would be OMG roll on the floor AWESOME!!!!  Thanks!
Kim


----------



## Vanvmom

I have one ticket.  Who gets it?  I can put it in tomorrow's mail.


----------



## DL4my2kids

Vanvmom said:


> I have one ticket.  Who gets it?  I can put it in tomorrow's mail.



She is next on the list


----------



## DisDancerina

I'll still stay on the list, but just make it for 08' same dates plus the 5th


----------



## tink2008

Thanks Vanvmom. I got your PM. I was hoping that we could get some of these. Hopefully a few more people wont be using theirs. Thanks again!


----------



## beaumont1965

I just booked our first trip to DL for my husband and two daughters and would LOVE to go  MTTMM.  Please put me on the list for 4 tickets.
we are arriving November 29th to Dec 3rd.


----------



## PrincessSitka

I will be going in April and would love to get 2 tickets for myself and gradndaughter if anybody has 2 extra ticket.  Thank you


----------



## DL4my2kids

1. Tink2008 needs 5 (11/21-12/1)

2. Tigger24 needs 4 (11/11-11/18)

3. Samkj needs 3 (11/16-21)

4. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

5. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

6. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

9.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

10. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

11. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

12. TinkerKell-ey needs 4 (Nov 8 to 13)

13. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

14. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

15. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

16. sterlingbird11 needs 1

17. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

18. KC10Family needs 2 (11/14-11/20)

19.  PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

20.  willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

21.  beaumonts1965 needs 4 (11/29 - 12/3)

22.  PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)


----------



## willturner

Thanks for adding me to the list  .


----------



## beaumont1965

Just a correction on my request of 4 tics from Nov 29-Dec 3rd.  My "name" is beaumont1965 not 1964, not sure if this is a biggie for anyone trying to contact me with good news on tickets


----------



## beaumont1965

Just wondering if there has been any more activity on this thread?


----------



## samkj

You can take me off the list.  We leave Friday, so its probably a bit too late.  However if anyone who does go has an extra on of the buttons they give I would LOVE to have one.  We have them from most of the other occasions and characters meals.


----------



## tink2008

Just and update

1. Tink2008 needs 5 (11/21-12/1)

2. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

3. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

4. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

5. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

6. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

7.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

8. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

9. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

10. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

11. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

12. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

13. sterlingbird11 needs 1

14. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

15. KC10Family needs 2 (11/14-11/20)

16. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

17. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

18. beaumonts1965 needs 4 (11/29 - 12/3)

19. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)


----------



## bumbershoot

samkj said:


> You can take me off the list.  We leave Friday, so its probably a bit too late.  However if anyone who does go has an extra on of the buttons they give I would LOVE to have one.  We have them from most of the other occasions and characters meals.



We ended up with too many; if we can find the extra I'll let you know and send it down!


The list order is based solely on who signed up for the list first, right?  Dates of travel mean nothing, right?  So why are the travel dates on the list?  I've been trying to figure that one out.


----------



## kc10family

We leave Wed the 14th so I guess I need to be taken off the list.

I do think this is a great idea and it should keep going.


----------



## DangerMouse

Please add me to the list. I need TWO tickets for my trip 3/2/08.


----------



## tink2008

bumbershoot said:


> We ended up with too many; if we can find the extra I'll let you know and send it down!
> 
> 
> The list order is based solely on who signed up for the list first, right?  Dates of travel mean nothing, right?  So why are the travel dates on the list?  I've been trying to figure that one out.



People put their dates on the list so that we know when to take them off the list if they dont need tickets anymore.


----------



## tigger24

since we missed out for this trip, can i be added back again for 8/2008, we will need 5 tickets.

Thanks so much!

Tigger24


----------



## samkj

bumbershoot said:


> We ended up with too many; if we can find the extra I'll let you know and send it down!
> 
> 
> The list order is based solely on who signed up for the list first, right?  Dates of travel mean nothing, right?  So why are the travel dates on the list?  I've been trying to figure that one out.



THANK YOU Bumper!  Let me know if you find it, I can PM you my address and would be happy to pay for shipping.


----------



## PrincessSitka

Thank you so much for putting me on the list.  And for keeping this list going.


----------



## tink2008

Just an update. I only need one more. Thanks to all who have donated.

1. Tink2008 needs 1 (11/21-12/1)

2. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

3. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

4. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

5. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

6. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

7.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

8. Michellepooh needs 2 (11/13 - 11/17)

9. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

10. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

11. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

12. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

13. sterlingbird11 needs 1

14. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

15. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

16. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

17. beaumonts1965 needs 4 (11/29 - 12/3)

18. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

19. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

20. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)


----------



## cmpaige

Can I get on the list? We are going 11/26-11/30 and need 5


----------



## tinker-girl

I need two too.    If anyone has any extras.  (Going on 11/29 - 12/1)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Raidermouse

I need 4 tix please,for my daughters 7 & 5 who I know would love this.

I am going to be staying across the street at Carousel Inn Nov. 17th-21st and could meet you or if you happen to be from Sacramento area I could pick up.

I know it's short notice but any help would be appreciated.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## tink2008

Just an update. I only need one more. Thanks to all who have donated.

1. Tink2008 needs 1 (11/21-12/1)

2. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

3. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

4. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

5. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

6. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

7.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

8. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

9. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

10. munequita4 needs 2 (11/19- 11/20)

11. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

12. sterlingbird11 needs 1

13. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

14. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

15. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

16. beaumonts1965 needs 4 (11/29 - 12/3)

17. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

18. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

19. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

20. cmpaige needs 5 ( 11/26-11/30)

21. tinker-girl needs 2 (11/29 - 12/1)

22. Raidermouse needs 4 ( Nov. 17th-21st )


----------



## bumbershoot

samkj said:


> THANK YOU Bumper!  Let me know if you find it, I can PM you my address and would be happy to pay for shipping.



I'm still looking...


----------



## Ross3half

We would love 4 tickets for any day 11/29-12/1.  Thank you!!!


----------



## cdnmomoftwo

this is a few pages back so I wanted to bump it up


----------



## kiwitravel

List updated
1. Tink2008 needs 1 (11/21-12/1)

2. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

3. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

4. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

5. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

6. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

7.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

8. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

9. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

10. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

11. sterlingbird11 needs 1

12. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

13. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

14. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

15. beaumonts1965 needs 4 (11/29 - 12/3)

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

17. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

18. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

19. cmpaige needs 5 ( 11/26-11/30)

20. tinker-girl needs 2 (11/29 - 12/1)

21. Ross3half needs 4 (11/29 - 12/1)


----------



## cmpaige

We only need ONE ticket now and we leave for Dland next Monday (11/26), so if anyone has an extra, *please* let me know!!  


1. Tink2008 needs 1 (11/21-12/1)

2. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

3. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

4. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

5. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

6. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

7.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

8. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

9. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

10. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

11. sterlingbird11 needs 1

12. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

13. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

14. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

15. beaumonts1965 needs 4 (11/29 - 12/3)

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

17. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

18. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

19. cmpaige needs 1 (11/26-11/30)

20. tinker-girl needs 2 (11/29 - 12/1)

21. Ross3half needs 4 (11/29 - 12/1)


----------



## beaumont1965

I am just inquiring how the tickets are being distributed?  Is it by who request first or by the date that they will be attending? Not to ruffle anyone's feathers, just inquiring


----------



## cmpaige

Found one on eBay, so don't need one now. Thanks all. Updating list:

1. Tink2008 needs 1 (11/21-12/1)

2. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

3. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

4. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

5. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

6. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

7.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

8. Rangermom needs 4 (11/25-11/30)

9. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

10. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

11. sterlingbird11 needs 1

12. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

13. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

14. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

15. beaumonts1965 needs 4 (11/29 - 12/3)

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

17. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

18. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

19. tinker-girl needs 2 (11/29 - 12/1)

20. Ross3half needs 4 (11/29 - 12/1)


----------



## rangermom

I can be taken off the list.  Even though we will not be there until Sunday we start our trip on Friday. Thanks for adding me anyway!


----------



## kiwitravel

1. Tink2008 needs 1 (11/21-12/1)

2. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

3. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

4. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

5. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

6. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

7.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

8. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

9. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

10. sterlingbird11 needs 1

11. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

12. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

13. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

14. beaumonts1965 needs 4 (11/29 - 12/3)

15. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

16. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

17. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

18. tinker-girl needs 2 (11/29 - 12/1)

19. Ross3half needs 4 (11/29 - 12/1)[/QUOTE]


----------



## OnceUponADreaminTX

Still wishing for 2 - 4 tickets. We are arriving in CA on Friday. Can give CA address or send to GC hotel. Thanks to all who have shared the magic!


----------



## boiseflyfisher

Can I add my name to the list for two tickets?  We will be there 12/8-13.  Thanks!


----------



## beaumont1965

Please remove my request as I have received 4 tickets from another source!!


----------



## kiwitravel

1. Tink2008 needs 1 (11/21-12/1)

2. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (11/27-30)

3. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

4. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

5. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

6. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

7.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

8. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

9. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

10. sterlingbird11 needs 1

11. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

12. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

13. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

14. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

15. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

16. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

17. tinker-girl needs 2 (11/29 - 12/1)

18. Ross3half needs 4 (11/29 - 12/1)

19. Boiseflyfisher needs 2 (12/8 - 13)


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

Bumping up......

 - we leave in 7 days.....

tickets anyone???


----------



## kiwitravel

List up dated...

1. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

2. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

3. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

4. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (12/3 to 12/6)

5.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

6. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

7. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

8. sterlingbird11 needs 1

9. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

10. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

11. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

13. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

14. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

15. Boiseflyfisher needs 2 (12/8 - 13)


----------



## abby

Wow we made it to number two, but only have 11 days to go.....


----------



## cdnmomoftwo

bumping this back up to the first page.  There are a few on the list that are probably in DL right now but I didn't know if I should update it (or even how to )


----------



## PrincessAbby'sMom

Even though we finally made it up to #10, we leave in 3 days & we just won't get the tickets in time.

But thanks to all who have helped w/tickets & keeping this thread alive.

I will think of you all in Disneyland


----------



## DangerMouse

I'll attempt an update:


1. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

2. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

3.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

4. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (DATES WOULD BE HELPFUL HERE)

5. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

6. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

7. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

8. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

9. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

10. Boiseflyfisher needs 2 (12/8 - 13)


----------



## DangerMouse

Bump!


----------



## Ashlotte

I would love tickets.  There are four of us (although one is two- does she need a ticket?).  We are going Feb 3-8.  Thanks!


----------



## DangerMouse

Ashlotte, your 2 year old doesn't need a ticket for TTMM. I added you for three tickets. 

1. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

2. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

3. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (DATES WOULD BE HELPFUL HERE)

4. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

5. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

6. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

7. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

8. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

9. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)
_


----------



## DisDancerina

DangerMouse said:


> Ashlotte, your 2 year old doesn't need a ticket for TTMM. I added you for three tickets.
> 
> 1. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)
> 
> 2. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 3. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (DATES WOULD BE HELPFUL HERE)
> 
> 4. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)
> 
> 5. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)
> 
> 6. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)
> 
> 7. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)
> 
> 8. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 9. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)
> _



Why did you just take me off the list? Please don't make these type of lists excluding people. I did it and got blamed, so just trying to help!
1. Tink2008 needs 1 (11/21-12/1)

2. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (Already Passed)

3. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

4. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)

5. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)

6. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (Already Passed)

7.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

8. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

9. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)

10. sterlingbird11 needs 1

11. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

12. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)

13. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

14. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

15. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

16. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

17. tinker-girl needs 2 (Already Passed)

18. Ross3half needs 4 (Already Passed)

19. Boiseflyfisher needs 2 (12/8 - 13)

20. Ashlotte needs 3 (Febuary 3-8)


__________________

This is probably the type of list you were trying to make?


----------



## DangerMouse

DisDancerina said:


> Why did you just take me off the list? Please don't make these type of lists excluding people. I did it and got blamed, so just trying to help!
> 1. Tink2008 needs 1 (11/21-12/1)
> 
> 2. OnceUponADreaminTX requesting 4, minimum 2 (Already Passed)
> 
> 3. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)
> 
> 4. Abby needs 3 (12/11-16)
> 
> 5. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (11/29 - 12/?)
> 
> 6. mommy2allyandaveri needs 3 (Already Passed)
> 
> 7.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 8. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 9. nomen needs 4 (12/1-12/9)
> 
> 10. sterlingbird11 needs 1
> 
> 11. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)
> 
> 12. PrincessAbby's mom needs 5 (12/6 - 12/14)
> 
> 13. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)
> 
> 14. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)
> 
> 15. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)
> 
> 16. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 17. tinker-girl needs 2 (Already Passed)
> 
> 18. Ross3half needs 4 (Already Passed)
> 
> 19. Boiseflyfisher needs 2 (12/8 - 13)
> 
> 20. Ashlotte needs 3 (Febuary 3-8)
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> This is probably the type of list you were trying to make?



I'm so sorry, I must have inadvertently seen your dates as 2007.   

You do realize it is just as easy to add you back on where you were. No harm no foul.  I think it will be a pain and very difficult to read if we keep everyone on the list, even after their vacation has passed.  Looking at the older posts on this thread, it appears that people have been removing names from the list as their vacations have passed or if they have secured tickets elsewhere.  

Regardless, I didn't sign up to be the keeper of the list. It just seemed that the original list manager gave up the job so I was trying to keep on top of it. 

I'll be happy to pass the job off to anyone else who wants it.


----------



## tina95

I have three TT Morning Madness tickets and some other things left over from our package, Dining vouchers and stuff. How do I know who is next on the list.


----------



## DangerMouse

tina95 said:


> I have three TT Morning Madness tickets and some other things left over from our package, Dining vouchers and stuff. How do I know who is next on the list.



The next person the list is cdnmomoftwo.  You can PM her and offer her the three tickets, even though she requested four.  If she doesn't want them, you would pm the next person on the list.  

Clear as mud?  

Thanks for your generosity!


----------



## cdnmomoftwo

I've PM'd tina95 so now I need just 1 ticket 

Thanks to everyone with extra tickets that offer them to the people on this list who have been waiting patiently for TTMM tickets


----------



## lulubelle

I was going thru an old backpack while hiding Christmas presents in my closet and found two MTMM tix.  Along with the DCA show preferred seating and 10% off shopping coupon.  Ok.  So, who is next?  cdnmom of two needs one, that leaves one more.  Mine expire 1/31/08 so those going after that would not be helped.


----------



## jordansmomma

I dont need the tickets but anything else would be nice. we are leaving next saturday.


----------



## DangerMouse

lulubelle said:


> I was going thru an old backpack while hiding Christmas presents in my closet and found two MTMM tix.  Along with the DCA show preferred seating and 10% off shopping coupon.  Ok.  So, who is next?  cdnmom of two needs one, that leaves one more.  Mine expire 1/31/08 so those going after that would not be helped.



If I am reading correctly, caitsmama would be next but she is going after they expire.  The next person on the list that is going before they expire is willturner. Thanks for offering the tickets!


----------



## actionvaughn

Can I add myself to the list of requests? I just need one ticket for myself, anytime at all will do. My schedule's luckily pretty flexible. I've never been to MM and it sounds like something really neat that I'd love to try out...  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Caitsmama

DangerMouse said:


> If I am reading correctly, caitsmama would be next but she is going after they expire.  The next person on the list that is going before they expire is willturner. Thanks for offering the tickets!



That's right..iam going in Feb, so i would just move to the next person who is going before Jan. and then just keep me in mind for the next tix that are available.


----------



## javaj

DangerMouse said:


> If I am reading correctly, caitsmama would be next but she is going after they expire.  The next person on the list that is going before they expire is willturner. Thanks for offering the tickets!



Actually, wouldn't that be me? I think I'm next on the list after caitsmama that is going before they expire.


----------



## DangerMouse

javaj said:


> Actually, wouldn't that be me? I think I'm next on the list after caitsmama that is going before they expire.



Of course, you're right!  

I'll blame it on the fact that I was looking at DisDancerina's incredibly long list when I skipped right over your name.   

I think I need to avoid this thread for a while. I don't want people upset with me anymore.


----------



## lulubelle

Ok, cdn mom of two PM'd me and her one ticket is in the mail.  Javaj, if you want the other one, PM me your address and I will get it out asap.

And DangerMouse, I think we all think of your activity on this thread as very helpful and with sincere intentions


----------



## javaj

Lulubelle -- PMed you my address

DangerMouse -- no problem at all. Easy to overlook things. Thanks for helping this thread along.


----------



## Ross3half

Oops, I didn't realize we were still on the list.  Please remove Ross3half with the next update.


----------



## DangerMouse

Oh, okay, since no one else seems to be stepping up to the plate, I'll put on my thick skin and attempt to keep up with this list.  Nevermind the fact that I just can't stand to look at something so disorganized! 

If I have somehow messed up, or omitted a name, please forgive me as I am only human and will be happy to fix the list. I just refuse to keep it a mile long with names that don't apply anymore. 

1. cdnmomoftwo needs 4 (Jan 2008)

2. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

3.  DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

4.  sterlingbird11 needs 1 (DATES WOULD BE HELPFUL HERE)

5. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

6. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

7. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

8. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

9. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

10. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

11. actionvaughn needs 1 (anytime)

Thanks again to EVERYONE who has been so gracious as to share your tickets with other Disers.  
_
_____


----------



## Caitsmama

And THANK YOU DangerMouse for stepping up to keep this list going!! We appreciate it!


----------



## actionvaughn

Thanks for this Dangermouse! And especially thank you to the other kind Dis'ers!


----------



## DisDancerina

1. cdnmomoftwo needs 4? (Jan 2008)(PM'd Someone, No Word Of The Arrival)

2. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

3. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

4. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (DATES WOULD BE HELPFUL HERE)

5. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

6. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

7. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

8. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

9. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

10. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

11. actionvaughn needs 1 (anytime)


----------



## Blueberrystamps

I have 4 tickets I bought off e-bay for our trip in October and we did not use them I paid $20 each I would like to just get back what I paid for them if any one is interested.

If any one has questions just ask.


----------



## willturner

All of the updates are appreciated  .  
I think it is great that this thread allows unused tickets to be "recycled".  Thanks to all of the donors and the updaters (is that even a word? LOL).


----------



## PrincessSitka

Thank you for keeping this thread going


----------



## cdnmomoftwo

DisDancerina said:


> 1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 2. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (DATES WOULD BE HELPFUL HERE)
> 
> 4. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)
> 
> 5. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)
> 
> 6. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)
> 
> 7. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)
> 
> 8. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 9. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)
> 
> 10. actionvaughn needs 1 (anytime)



Hope I did this right.  I removed my name as two generous disboard members are sending me tickets.
Thanks


----------



## DisDancerina

_1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (DATES WOULD BE HELPFUL HERE)

4. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

5. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

6. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

7. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

8. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

9. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

10. actionvaughn needs 1 (anytime)

Perfect! This works very well, just making it in the DisBoards Spirit! Hope ya'll like!  _​


----------



## Rockolamamma

DisDancerina said:


> _1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 2. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (DATES WOULD BE HELPFUL HERE)
> 
> 4. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)
> 
> 5. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)
> 
> 6. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)
> 
> 7. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)
> 
> 8. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 9. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)
> 
> 10. actionvaughn needs 1 (anytime)
> 
> 11. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)
> 
> Perfect! This works very well, just making it in the DisBoards Spirit! Hope ya'll like!  _​





Hi,  we need a whole bunch for 8/2008.  I should probably start hunting around now since I need 11!!!!!   ---lots of kids too!!
Thanks!


----------



## sterlingbird11

No specific date for me, just anytime. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## bradk

i could use 1 for 4/5.


----------



## DangerMouse

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (anytime)

4. Javaj needs 3 (12/18 to 12/20)

5. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

6. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

7. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

8. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

9. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

10. actionvaughn needs 1 (anytime)

11. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

12. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)


----------



## javaj

We leave tomorrow, so I'm removing my name off the list. Thanks! 

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3, minimum 2 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (anytime)

4. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

5. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

6. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

7. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

8. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

9. actionvaughn needs 1 (anytime)

10. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

11. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)[/QUOTE]


----------



## DisDancerina

_
The *new*, *imporved* *readable *version of the list! In the *Disboard Green*!

1. Caitsmama needs *2* (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting *3 *(10/31-11/5-2008)

3. sterlingbird11 needs *1* (anytime)

4. willturner needs anything up to *7 *(1/21 - 1/27)

5. PrincessSitka needs *2 *(April 2008)

6. Dangermouse needs *2 *(3/2/2008)

7. tigger24 needs* 5* (8/2008)

8. Ashlotte needs *3* (2/3-8/2008)

9. actionvaughn needs *1* (Anytime)

10. rockolamamma needs *11* (8/2008)
11. bradk needs *1* (4/5/2008)
A people out there willing to give these poor people some tickets? Get into the spirit! I hope everyone's having a wonderful Holiday Season.

This is also a bump to notify you!_​


----------



## DisneyDynomite

I have 4 we didn't use this weekend.  PM your info and I will send.  I also did not use the downtown disney discount card.


----------



## DisDancerina

DisneyDynomite said:


> I have 4 we didn't use this weekend.  PM your info and I will send.  I also did not use the downtown disney discount card.



Caitsmama needs 2 if you'd be so kind to PM her.
DisDancerina, (Hey, that's me!) is next for 3. So you'd PM Caitsmama 2 and me 2. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!! By the way, what's a Downtown Disney Discount Card?


----------



## kieran2

Please add me to the list.  We could use five for a January trip, but would take whatever we can get.

Thanks in advance


----------



## DisDancerina

1.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (anytime)

4. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

5. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

6. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

7. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

8. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

9. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

10. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

11. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

12. kieran2 needs 5 (1/?/2008)​


----------



## kieran2

DisDancerina said:


> 1.Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 
> 12. kieran2 needs 5 (1/?/2008)​



Our dates are 1/1 thru 1/5


----------



## Sunobo

DisDancerina said:


> Caitsmama needs 2 if you'd be so kind to PM her.
> DisDancerina, (Hey, that's me!) is next for 3. So you'd PM Caitsmama 2 and me 2. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!! By the way, what's a Downtown Disney Discount Card?



Don't the TTMM tix expire 1/31/08?

The Downtown Disney card offers discounts on some stores and restaurants in DTD.  They are supposed to have your name and check out date on them but ours didn't.  The cards can only be used once at each place and I believe they expire on 1/31/08 as well.


----------



## Caitsmama

I got a pm, and gave her my info for 2 tix.. Thanks so much!


----------



## DisDancerina

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

2. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (anytime)

3. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)​


----------



## madsjakes

I have 3 TT Morning Madness vouchers and 3 Preferred Seating vouchers at DCA shows that we didn't use! We just returned yesterday from a 5 day trip at DLR. Wonderful time we had with our 2 and 3 year olds.....free to whomever can use them before they expire (1/31/08).


----------



## bradk

check last page of this thread: http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1594648


----------



## DisneyDynomite

My tickets do expire on 1/31/2008 so they wont do you any good.  Sorry.


----------



## DangerMouse

DisneyDynomite said:


> My tickets do expire on 1/31/2008 so they wont do you any good.  Sorry.



They could help several others listed here who are going before they expire.  Would you mind offering them to the next person on the list who is going prior to the expiration date?  That would be sterlingbird first (assuming they are going prior to 1/31). And then willturner would be next. 

Thanks!


----------



## DisDancerina

1. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (anytime)

2. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

3. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

4. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)


That was the list for tickets expiring on 1/31/08.

Here is the list prior to the change:

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

2. sterlingbird11 needs 1 (anytime)

3. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)


----------



## DVM

We'll be there on dec. 26th, and MMTT is on the 28th.  I need 3 tix quick.  I'm willing to pay for fast shipping.

please contact me

Robert Flanagan, DVM
pairadocs2000@yahoo.com

thanks fellow disers


----------



## DangerMouse

You might want to add your name to this list:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1594648&page=20


----------



## bradk

or try eBay, last I checked, there were at least a couple of auctions up. dunno if they expire in time though


----------



## audrabolster

wow, good luck!


----------



## twinmum

Hello!  We returned from DLR e-a-r-l-y Monday morning...from sunny and warm (for us) to the biggest 24 hour dump of snow in 50 years!  Our airport limo got stuck at the corner and had to be towed out.  It took me >3 hours to dig out the cars...back to reality!

We had a good vacation, but have some passes/coupons we didn't use:

 - 4 Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness tickets
 - 4 Disney's California Adventure Preferred Seating passes (good for all of Aladdin, Muppet Vision 3D, It's Tough to be a Bug and California Deams)
 - Downtown Disney Fun Card a some discount coupons.

All expire January 1, 2008 and are available (as a package, please) to the first PM from a family that can use them.  Please allow extra time for mail delivery as I am sending them from Toronto, Canada.

We received Dream Fast Passes on our last day which we really didn't use much (got there very early and crowds weren't a problem).  It was such fun to pass them along!  Glad we can do the same with these.

For all of you anticipating trips coming up soon...have fun!

Twinmum


----------



## Avery's mom

Sterlingbird, willturner, actionvaughn and Kieran2, I have 3 TTMM tickets that I can send.  First person to PM me can have them


----------



## dsnymoners

Can you add me to the list.  we are in need of 3 1/26/08-1/29/08


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Merging to the main thread


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Merged to main thread


----------



## sterlingbird11

My request can be removed from the list. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## DisDancerina

1. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

2. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

3. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)

4. DVM needs 3 (12/26/07)


----------



## DangerMouse

DisDancerina said:


> 1. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)
> 
> 2. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)
> 
> 3. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)
> 
> 4. DVM needs 3 (12/26/07)




THE ABOVE IS THE ACTIVE LIST FOR TICKETS THAT EXPIRE 1/31/08.  

If you have tickets with a later expiration date, PLEASE use the complete list posted below:

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

2. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

8. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

9. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

10. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)

11. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26/08-1/29/08)


----------



## Caitsmama

Dangermouse, thanks for your pm, 

*My name should still be on the list -- the person who was going to give me tickets, saw that hers expire in Jan, so i don't have tickets yet..please make sure i am first on the list for non-jan. tickets. Thanks.*


----------



## DangerMouse

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. willturner needs anything up to 7 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)

12. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26/08-1/29/08)[/QUOTE]


----------



## DisDancerina

Bump! Come on guys!


----------



## melancholywings

Hi,
I have 3 TT morning madness tixs that expire at the end of Jan, a few coupons and an unsigned downtown fun card that only has the build a bear stuffed used. I can't mail out till after xmas...unless the mail picks up on Monday? I'm too busy to mail it anything other than first class. 
Anyone need it?


----------



## kieran2

melancholywings said:


> Hi,
> I have 3 TT morning madness tixs that expire at the end of Jan, a few coupons and an unsigned downtown fun card that only has the build a bear stuffed used. I can't mail out till after xmas...unless the mail picks up on Monday? I'm too busy to mail it anything other than first class.
> Anyone need it?



I think any of us in the "January expires" list (back up this thread a few posts) would take them, and I don't want to jump in line since I'm not at the top of the list, but I'm ready and waiting if you get down to me!


----------



## DisDancerina

kieran2 said:


> I think any of us in the "January expires" list (back up this thread a few posts) would take them, and I don't want to jump in line since I'm not at the top of the list, but I'm ready and waiting if you get down to me!



willturner would be the first to recieve it.


----------



## willturner

I would love the opportunity for the tix you have melancholywings! I will send you a PM  .


----------



## willturner

DisDancerina said:


> willturner would be the first to recieve it.



Thanks DisDancerina, I have sent her a PM  .


----------



## nssmum

Hi, I'm new here, but read quite often!  If anyone has any of these tickets to spare I would be so grateful.  I could use any amount up to 7 tickets.  I will be going 1/6/08-1/11/08.  If there is any way I could be added to the list I would really appreciate it.  Thanks!

Erin


----------



## DisDancerina

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)

12. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

13. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

Would you be needing any more tickets willturner?

You're welcome willturner! 

Thank You's! (A New List As Of 12/22/07 To Thank Those Who Gave Their Tickets!)

1.melancholywings- Gave 3 Tickets to willturner.


----------



## nssmum

DisDancerina, Thanks for adding me to the list!


----------



## DisDancerina

nssmum said:


> DisDancerina, Thanks for adding me to the list!



Welcome! I think I'm pretty much the one updating the thread! It's fun   I honestly wish it was my own. That's my Christmas Wish


----------



## DangerMouse

bump



> 1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)
> 
> 4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)
> 
> 5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)
> 
> 6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)
> 
> 8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)
> 
> 9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)
> 
> 10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)
> 
> 11. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)
> 
> 12. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)
> 
> 13. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)


----------



## victorandbellasmom

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)

12. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

13. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

14. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25)

Just adding my name to the list. We have to cancel our TDL trip in 2008, so are now planning an unexpected trip in Feb.


----------



## trodrigue

I have one unused ticket and will mail it if you PM me.  Happy Holidays


----------



## DisDancerina

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. kieran2 needs 5 (1/1-1/5/2008)

12. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

13. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

14. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)


----------



## DangerMouse

BUMP.

I'm going to remove kieran2's name from the list since her trip is in 2 days.
Hope that's ok. 



DisDancerina said:


> 1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)
> 
> 4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)
> 
> 5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)
> 
> 6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)
> 
> 8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)
> 
> 9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)
> 
> 10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)
> 
> 11. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)
> 
> 12. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)
> 
> 13. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)


----------



## keishashadow

We'll be @ DL for 7 or 8 nights beginning 6/25 

Read thru thread still confused; these only come with certain packages or ebay aftermarket?

We're looking for *3 tix *to TTMM would be thrilled to be able to get priority seating for shows @ DCA (can't wait to see Alladin!)

TIA


----------



## bumbershoot

"Read thru thread still confused; these only come with certain packages or ebay aftermarket?"

These come when you buy a package through WDTC, which means disneyland.com, AAA, Costco Travel, and I think getawaytoday.com...maybe others.  Get a package, these come with that package.  People have them leftover for this thread b/c maybe they don't have kids that want to do MTTMM, didn't make it there during their trip, and so on.

MTTMM means you get into TT an hour early (it's done 4 days a week) and they have a little parade, there's an honorary family chosen to stand up there during the opening ceremony, you get a jump start on meeting the characters.  It's cute, and I enjoyed getting it in our package!


----------



## mindylovesmickey

I'm hoping we got approved for our Disney Rewards Visa, but if we didn't I am looking for 4 tickets to MTTMM and DCA Preferred Seating if anyone has any. We are going Feb 20-24 and have our reservations for DLRH. If we get approved for the Visa though, I am definitely booking a complete package just for all the "extras".


----------



## DangerMouse

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

12. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

13. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

14. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

15. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)


----------



## minniefaye

I'd like to be added to the list please.  

Our trip is March 20 - March 26.  I need 5 tickets but am willing to take anything from 2 on up.  Does that make sense?  thanks!!!!


----------



## DangerMouse

minniefaye said:


> I'd like to be added to the list please.
> 
> Our trip is March 20 - March 26.  I need 5 tickets but am willing to take anything from 2 on up.  Does that make sense?  thanks!!!!



No problem!

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

12. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

13. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

14. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

15. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

16. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)
___


----------



## DisDancerina

B
U
M
P

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

12. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

13. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

14. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

15. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

16. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)


----------



## cindyfansmom

Hi, we are going March1-3.   Could we be added to the list for 3 or preferably 4 tickets?


----------



## DisDancerina

cindyfansmom said:


> Hi, we are going March1-3.   Could we be added to the list for 3 or preferably 4 tickets?


Absolutely! You May!

. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

12. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

13. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

14. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

15. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

16. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

17. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)
__________________


----------



## mrs.beast

i am not sure how this works, as in who gets them next, but i have 5 TTMM that expire 1/31, 5 preferred seating (same exp.) and 1 10% off coupon. let me know how to get these out to those who need them and to who. I thought it would be willturner (due to hight on list and dates) but I am not sure.  PLease let me know asap i am going out of town.


----------



## actionvaughn

Mrs. beast, I'm thinking that the four should go to *willturner*, then the one to me, hopefully. If I'm wrong, *DisDancerina* or *Dangermouse* can correct me..?

Thanks for sharing with the Dis community either way.


----------



## mrs.beast

i am not sure how this works, as in who gets them next, but i have 5 TTMM that expire 1/31, 5 preferred seating (same exp.) and 1 10% off coupon. let me know how to get these out to those who need them and to who. I thought it would be willturner (due to hight on list and dates) but I am not sure.  PLease let me know asap i am going out of town.


----------



## DangerMouse

I believe willturner has already received a few tickets, and only needs one or two more.  Please PM willturner first, then offer whatever remaining tickets you have to the next person who can use them prior to the exp. date (actionvaughn).

Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## dsnymoners

My dates are for January so I am after (actionvaughn) if you still have any left since you had 5.

Thank you so much


----------



## JennP

Can I please be added to the running list as well? I need 4-5 tickets and would love preferred seating tickets as well. We are going to DL/CA 
May23-28, 2008. Thank you so much! Jenn


----------



## Yakety76

My wife and I are taking our two kids 3 yrs and 18 mnths on our first trip to DL and we would like to be added to the list.  We are going on Feb 24-28th and would like 4 tixs.  Thanks!!

I just checked out ebay and noticed a couple sets of TTMM tickets that expire 1/31/08 are up for sale - some for pretty cheap.  That doesn't work for my family, but might be a good deal if anyone is going in January of this year.


----------



## DisDancerina

actionvaughn said:


> Mrs. beast, I'm thinking that the four should go to *willturner*, then the one to me, hopefully. If I'm wrong, *DisDancerina* or *Dangermouse* can correct me..?
> 
> Thanks for sharing with the Dis community either way.



DangerMouse is correct.



DangerMouse said:


> I believe willturner has already received a few tickets, and only needs one or two more.  Please PM willturner first, then offer whatever remaining tickets you have to the next person who can use them prior to the exp. date (actionvaughn).
> 
> Thank you for your generosity!



As DangerMouse said, this is true.



dsnymoners said:


> My dates are for January so I am after (actionvaughn) if you still have any left since you had 5.
> 
> Thank you so much



There are people who've been waiting longer than you, but I'll still put ya on the list. Remember, there is no garentee(sp?) that you'll get the tickets.



JennP said:


> Can I please be added to the running list as well? I need 4-5 tickets and would love preferred seating tickets as well. We are going to DL/CA
> May23-28, 2008. Thank you so much! Jenn


I'll add you right away! Preffered seating may not come up though.



Yakety76 said:


> My wife and I are taking our two kids 3 yrs and 18 mnths on our first trip to DL and we would like to be added to the list.  We are going on Feb 24-28th and would like 4 tixs.  Thanks!!
> 
> I just checked out ebay and noticed a couple sets of TTMM tickets that expire 1/31/08 are up for sale - some for pretty cheap.  That doesn't work for my family, but might be a good deal if anyone is going in January of this year.


Adding You Now  Hope you guys have fun! Thanks for telling us about eBay!

. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

12. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

13. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

14. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

15. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

16. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

17. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

18. dsneymoners needs ? (1/?/08-1/?/08)

19. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

20. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)
__________________


----------



## DangerMouse

DisDancerina, Disnymoners was already on the list at #11. They would be next in line for expiring tickets after actionvaughn.  You added him/her a second time.  I'll fix it. 


1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. willturner needs anything up to 4 (1/21 - 1/27)

4. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

5. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

6. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

7. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

8. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

9. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

10. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

11. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

12. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

13. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

14. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

15. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

16. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

17. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

18. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

19. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)


----------



## mrs.beast

I sent 4 to willturner and have one left to send when i get the next person's mailing address via PM.


----------



## DangerMouse

mrs.beast said:


> I sent 4 to willturner and have one left to send when i get the next person's mailing address via PM.



Thanks so much, Mrs.Beast!  I'll remove willturner from the list since he has received all the tickets he requested. 


1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

8. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

9. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

10. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

11. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

12. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

13. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

14. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

15. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

16. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

17. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

18. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)


----------



## kiwitravel

Just adding me to bottom of list

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. actionvaughn needs 1 (Anytime)

8. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

9. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

10. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

11. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

12. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

13. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

14. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

15. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

16. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

17. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

18. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

19. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)


----------



## mrs.beast

mailed my last one to actionvaughn today. Hope everyone gets what they need.


----------



## DisDancerina

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

11. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

12. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

13. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

14. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

15. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

16. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

17. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

18. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
__________________

Do  you guys think I could take over this thread? I wish I Could. Me And Danger Could Still Run It, But I Don't Think The Original Owner Is Active Any More... I'd name it "Official TT Morning Madness Tickets Trading Co." Or Something Like That


----------



## DisDancerina

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

11. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

12. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

13. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

14. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

15. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

16. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

17. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

18. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
__________________

Do  you guys think I could take over this thread? I wish I Could. Me And Danger Could Still Run It, But I Don't Think The Original Owner Is Active Any More... I'd name it "Official TT Morning Madness Tickets Trading Co." Or Something Like That


----------



## DisDancerina

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

11. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

12. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

13. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

14. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

15. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

16. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

17. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

18. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
__________________

Do  you guys think I could take over this thread? I wish I Could. Me And Danger Could Still Run It, But I Don't Think The Original Owner Is Active Any More... I'd name it "Official TT Morning Madness Tickets Trading Co." Or Something Like That


----------



## DisDancerina

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

11. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

12. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

13. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

14. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

15. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

16. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

17. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

18. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
__________________

Do  you guys think I could take over this thread? I wish I Could. Me And Danger Could Still Run It, But I Don't Think The Original Owner Is Active Any More... I'd name it "Official TT Morning Madness Tickets Trading Co." Or Something Like That


----------



## DisDancerina

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

11. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

12. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

13. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

14. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

15. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

16. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

17. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

18. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
__________________

Do  you guys think I could take over this thread? I wish I Could. Me And Danger Could Still Run It, But I Don't Think The Original Owner Is Active Any More... I'd name it "Official TT Morning Madness Tickets Trading Co." Or Something Like That


----------



## DisDancerina

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

11. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

12. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

13. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

14. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

15. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

16. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

17. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

18. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
__________________

Do  you guys think I could take over this thread? I wish I Could. Me And Danger Could Still Run It, But I Don't Think The Original Owner Is Active Any More... I'd name it "Official TT Morning Madness Tickets Trading Co." Or Something Like That


----------



## DangerMouse

Disdancerina, did you really intend to post that 6 times?  Kind of overkill.    I realize want to "own" this thread, and while I appreciate your willingness, I think it's a good idea to have a few different people keeping their eye on it since mistakes have been made in the past.  It keeps us all accountable to one another, KWIM?

Plus, I have had to fish this thread off of the third page at times after you have offered to take it over.  I don't think you can keep others from adding or removing their own names from the lists or just bumping the thread.

I think you would have to start a whole new thread in order to change the name.  Is that what you are wanting to do?


----------



## Kimberlina

I really thought I already posted to this thread, but I don't see my reply, so I'll have another go.

A couple things-

1) Can I please be added to the list- I'm looking for 3 tickets (will take two if that is all I can get) for a trip Feb 20th.  (I may book a DLR hotel/passes online, at which point I will gladly give up my spot OR if my tickets expire much later and I can get some earlier expiration ones and share the wealth w/ someone who needs expirations further out, I will gladly do so.)

2) I am a dope and accidentally bid on some tickets on eBay that expire at the end of this month.  *IF* I get them, I will definitely offer them up here.

3) If anyone wants some for this month, please feel free to go outbid me.  Right now the bid is VERY low- $2.25, and my max bid is under $5.  This includes preferred seating tix also.  Just search and you will find them.

Now I'm off to find out how to get myself some preferred seating tix that will be valid when I go.....


----------



## februaryprincess

Can I please be added to the list?  I would love 4 and we will be in DL on Feb 29-March 3.


----------



## DangerMouse

Update:

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

11. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

12. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

13. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

14. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

15. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

16. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

17. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

18. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

19. Kimberlina needs 2 or 3 (2/20/08)

20. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)


----------



## DisDancerina

DangerMouse said:


> Disdancerina, did you really intend to post that 6 times?  Kind of overkill.    I realize want to "own" this thread, and while I appreciate your willingness, I think it's a good idea to have a few different people keeping their eye on it since mistakes have been made in the past.  It keeps us all accountable to one another, KWIM?
> 
> Plus, I have had to fish this thread off of the third page at times after you have offered to take it over.  I don't think you can keep others from adding or removing their own names from the lists or just bumping the thread.
> 
> I think you would have to start a whole new thread in order to change the name.  Is that what you are wanting to do?



That was what I was wanting to do, but I don't think people would recognize the name anymore. That overkill was an accident, sorry!


----------



## DisDancerina

DangerMouse said:


> Disdancerina, did you really intend to post that 6 times?  Kind of overkill.    I realize want to "own" this thread, and while I appreciate your willingness, I think it's a good idea to have a few different people keeping their eye on it since mistakes have been made in the past.  It keeps us all accountable to one another, KWIM?
> 
> Plus, I have had to fish this thread off of the third page at times after you have offered to take it over.  I don't think you can keep others from adding or removing their own names from the lists or just bumping the thread.
> 
> I think you would have to start a whole new thread in order to change the name.  Is that what you are wanting to do?



That was what I was wanting to do, but I don't think people would recognize the name anymore. That overkill was an accident, sorry!


----------



## BurnsideMommy

UPDATE

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

11. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

12. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

13. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

14. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

15. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

16. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

17. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

18. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

19. Kimberlina needs 2 or 3 (2/20/08)

20. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

21. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)


----------



## DangerMouse

Bump


----------



## DesertBell

Can I get added to the list, please? I need *gulp* Eight. We're going from Dec. 13- Dec. 21st. Thanks!


----------



## DangerMouse

DesertBell said:


> Can I get added to the list, please? I need *gulp* Eight. We're going from Dec. 13- Dec. 21st. Thanks!



No prob!

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. nssmum needs anything up to 7 (1/6-1/11/08)

11. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

12. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

13. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

14. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

15. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

16. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

17. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

18. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

19. Kimberlina needs 2 or 3 (2/20/08)

20. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

21. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

22. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)


----------



## LynnTarrant

Please could you add me to the list I will be there 15th 16th and 17th of August 2008 and would just need 2 tickets.
Thank you
Lynn


----------



## DangerMouse

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

11. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

12. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

13. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

14. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

15. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

16. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

17. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

18. Kimberlina needs 2 or 3 (2/20/08)

19. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

21. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

22. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)


----------



## Blueberrystamps

I still have 4 tickets that I bought off of ebay and did not use if any one wants them I paid $20 each and would like to just get that back out of them let me know if any one wants them they do expire the end of this month but I can mail asap.


----------



## dsnymoners

do you want $20.00 for each ticket or $20.00 for all?




Blueberrystamps said:


> I still have 4 tickets that I bought off of ebay and did not use if any one wants them I paid $20 each and would like to just get that back out of them let me know if any one wants them they do expire the end of this month but I can mail asap.


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Oooh - can I be added to the list also??

We're going from May 26 or 27 - June 1.

I def need 5 - but possibly 7.  The extra two would be if the grandparents come - but we aren't sure about that yet!

Thank you!!


----------



## Blueberrystamps

$20 each sorry I wasn't clear.


----------



## Kimberlina

Dangermouse or anyone else who is kind enough to be monitoring this thread- I got the three tickets I need,   so I can be removed from the list to make way for someone else.

Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## my2mickeykids

I just need 1 ticket for a trip in November.  Thank you!!


----------



## DangerMouse

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)

10. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

11. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

12. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

13. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

14. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

15. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

16. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

17. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

18. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

19. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

20. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

21. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

22. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

23. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
__________________


----------



## 5 Disney Fans

Could you kindly add me to the list?  We would LOVE 5 for our trip June 25-July 4th 2008.

Thank you so much for keeping this all so organized!!


----------



## DangerMouse

Updated again!


DangerMouse said:


> 1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)
> 
> 4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)
> 
> 5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)
> 
> 7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)
> 
> 8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)
> 
> 9. disnymoners needs 3 (1/26-1/29/08)
> 
> 10. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)
> 
> 11. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)
> 
> 12. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)
> 
> 13. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)
> 
> 14. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)
> 
> 15. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)
> 
> 16. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)
> 
> 17. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
> 
> 18. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)
> 
> 19. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)
> 
> 20. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)
> 
> 21. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)
> 
> 22. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)
> 
> 23. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
> 
> 24. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)
> __________________


----------



## moniquem

I have 5 tickets - that need to be used by 01/31/08... anyone want them? I also have 9 prefered seating vouchers (all missing alladin) that also expire 01/31/08.

PM me...


----------



## dsnymoners

I am next on the list...so please please I would love 3 of them. and the preferd seating vouchers as well






moniquem said:


> I have 5 tickets - that need to be used by 01/31/08... anyone want them? I also have 9 prefered seating vouchers (all missing alladin) that also expire 01/31/08.
> 
> PM me...


----------



## LoveThatMouse!

Feeling the love on this thread is amazing!

Our family will be making our first trip to DisneyLand in March 2008!
We would LOVE to be added for 5 tickets.

Thank you so much!


----------



## zandjmom

We would love to have 4 for our trip with Grandma March 17-21.

Thank you for adding me to the list.


----------



## willturner

I just wanted to update that I have all of the tixs that I needed in my hot little hands! Thanks to everyone on this thread that makes this happen.  I vote that this thread should become a sticky as it has obviously become popular and helped out a ton of folks.

Anyway, for those who need tickets add your name to the list as it never hurts to try, and those of you who donate your unused tickets we are grateful and please don't stop with your generosity  .

Thanks disers.


----------



## moniquem

I just sent dsnymoners their three tickets for MMTT & the preferred seating vouchers!! Have fun!


----------



## MommyWithDreams

DM can I please be added as well?

Three needed for our March trip.
Thanks


----------



## mindylovesmickey

I've been keeping my eyes peeled on Ebay, but it seems like all of the tickets being offered expire 1/31/08, which doesn't help me at all. It's kind of frustrating. I could just kick myself for not researching this stuff better last year!


----------



## DangerMouse

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

10. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

11. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

12. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

13. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

14. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

15. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

16. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

17. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

18. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

19. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

20. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

21. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

22. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

23. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

24. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

25. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

26. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)


----------



## armyfamilyof4

Could you please add me to the list as well?  We would love 4 for our trip starting april 1st.

thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## sunf1ower

Please add me to the list!  We are going to Disneyland 3/10-3/15 and would love toontown tickets.  I believe we need 4... our baby is a 5th, but since he's not 2, he wouldn't need a ticket, right?!?

Joella


----------



## Laurabearz

The list is long, but we booked on DVC points and are not able to get TTMM tickets... Soooo I figured why not get on the list..

Family of 5 June 2008


----------



## DisDancerina

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

10. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

11. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

12. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

13. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

14. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

15. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

16. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

17. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

18. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

19. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

20. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

21. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

22. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

23. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

24. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

25. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

26. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

27. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

28. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

29. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)


----------



## bumbershoot

mindylovesmickey said:


> I've been keeping my eyes peeled on Ebay, but it seems like all of the tickets being offered expire 1/31/08, which doesn't help me at all. It's kind of frustrating. I could just kick myself for not researching this stuff better last year!



I know your trip is coming up soon, but since you really want the MTTMM vouchers...have you considered looking around for a last-minute package to book, so you would have a chance to change your hotel and the MTTMM would be included (and not expired, and you don't have to wait for those who booked packages from Feb 1 to come back and send them on?)?  You'd have to pay it all now AND they usually tack on a bit of an extra amount, but it might be worth just checking, to see if it could work for you.



Edited hotel comment/question b/c I noticed the 2007 vs 2008 in your sig.  I'm still stuck in '07!!!  

Editing again b/c I do admit that without the hotel annoyance (I thought the frowny face next to the 2/07 hotel was a comment about where you will be staying, LOL) booking a package JUST for the vouchers is a bit silly, but if you really really want them and don't want to chance an early Feb traveler not wanting them...might be worth it.   But it really loses its oomph when you're not unhappy with the hotel choice.


----------



## cdnmomoftwo

I have one ticket to TTMM available for whoever might need it.  It does expire on the 31st however.  I needed 4 tickets and the other three never showed up so I have no use for one ticket and hopefully someone else can use it.
cdnmomoftwo


----------



## DangerMouse

cdnmomoftwo said:


> I have one ticket to TTMM available for whoever might need it.  It does expire on the 31st however.  I needed 4 tickets and the other three never showed up so I have no use for one ticket and hopefully someone else can use it.
> cdnmomoftwo



Unfortunately, there's no one on our running list who is going prior to that expiration date.  You may want to post separately on the board so that someone who is going sooner that isn't on this thread can have a chance at it.  Thanks for your willingness to send it on.

Sorry you didn't get the amount you needed.


----------



## J. Galt

We finally booked  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nov 1 - 8th 2008, currently at the HoJo (but I'm still debating hotels  ).  I would greatly, greatly appreciated being added to your list.  I would need four for my family (she asks in a begging fashion  ).  

Thanks so much!


----------



## DisDancerina

J. Galt said:


> We finally booked  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nov 1 - 8th 2008, currently at the HoJo (but I'm still debating hotels  ).  I would greatly, greatly appreciated being added to your list.  I would need four for my family (she asks in a begging fashion  ).
> 
> Thanks so much!


 You're Welcome!


1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (3/2/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

10. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

11. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

12. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

13. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

14. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

15. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

16. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

17. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

18. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

19. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

20. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

21. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

22. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

23. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

24. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

25. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

26. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

27. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

28. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

29. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

30. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)


----------



## DangerMouse

Bumpity Bump!


----------



## jnjusoioa

Hi Everyone, I did  not have time to read through this whole thread so I am not sure how it works, I am very interested in two tickets for Toontown Madness on Tuesday March 18th, I am willing to pay someone so please PM or put me on the list, I am not sure how it works, so would appreciate some advice. Thanks a million.


----------



## DangerMouse

jnjusoioa said:


> Hi Everyone, I did  not have time to read through this whole thread so I am not sure how it works, I am very interested in two tickets for Toontown Madness on Tuesday March 18th, I am willing to pay someone so please PM or put me on the list, I am not sure how it works, so would appreciate some advice. Thanks a million.



Hi there! If you are willing to pay for TTMM tickets, you should look into either ebay or craigslist.  This list is specifically for people who want to share their tickets for free with those who are requesting tickets. We ask that those  who want to share their unused TTMM tickets offer them to the person at the top of the list, since it's set up as a first come, first served operation.  I will be happy to add you to the bottom of the list.   


1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (4/24/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (2/19-2/25/08)

10. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

11. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

12. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

13. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

14. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

15. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

16. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

17. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

18. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

19. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

20. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

21. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

22. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

23. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

24. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

25. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

26. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

27. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

28. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

29. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

30. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

31. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)


----------



## javaj

Would like to get on the list please. 4 people traveling in Dec 2008. Thanks!


----------



## jessica52877

I would also love to be added to the list, there will be 5 of us going May 8-17th, but we could do with 2, 3 or 5. I can take my son in by himself.


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Needed to change my dates. Had to cancel Feb trip and move to Aug.


1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (4/24/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

10. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

11. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

12. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

13. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

14. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

15. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

16. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

17. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

18. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

19. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

20. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

21. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

22. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

23. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

24. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

25. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

26. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

27. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

28. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

29. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

30. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

31. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

32. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

33. jessica5287  up to 5 (5/8-17)


----------



## Cloei_13

Hi, 

I am looking for up to 3 tickets for May 8-12, 2008, if I can be added to the list, it would be greatly appreciated 


Thanks!


----------



## livndisney

I would love to be added to the list. I would need three for mid June 08 travel.

Thank you!


----------



## DangerMouse

BUMP


> 1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)
> 
> 4. Dangermouse needs 2 (4/24/2008)
> 
> 5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)
> 
> 7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)
> 
> 8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)
> 
> 9. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)
> 
> 10. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)
> 
> 11. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)
> 
> 12. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)
> 
> 13. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)
> 
> 14. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)
> 
> 15. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)
> 
> 16. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
> 
> 17. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)
> 
> 18. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)
> 
> 19. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)
> 
> 20. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)
> 
> 21. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)
> 
> 22. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
> 
> 23. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)
> 
> 24. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)
> 
> 25. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)
> 
> 26. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)
> 
> 27. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)
> 
> 28. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)
> 
> 29. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)
> 
> 30. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)
> 
> 31. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)
> 
> 32. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)
> 
> 33. jessica5287  up to 5 (5/8-17)
> 
> 34. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)
> 
> 35. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Please add me to the list. I need  2 tickets for Dec. 2008. Thanks!


----------



## goofy's friends

Im sure this is too late notice, but it is a last-minute trip!  Please add me to the list! I would love some for Feb. 15-18.  Thanks!  (Are they dated with specific dates cuz we haven't decided which of those days we are going yet?)

I forgot to say that there are 3 kids and 2 adults, so ideally 5 tix would be needed, but we could also make do with less.


----------



## DisDancerina

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (4/24/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

10. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

11. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

12. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

13. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

14. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

15. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

16. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

17. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

18. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

19. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

20. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

21. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

22. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

23. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

24. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

25. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

26. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

27. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

28. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

29. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

30. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

31. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

32. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

33. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

34. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

35. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)  

36. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

37. goofy's friends needs up to 5 (2/15-18)

38.

__________________


----------



## Rachael Q

Please add me to the list.

I would like 4 tickets for Tuesday Feb 26th.

Thank you


----------



## DisneyPrnces

Im new to this board and i didn't know where to post.. i know this is late but we are attending Disneyland and staying at the hotel the 6 & 7 (this week) and im really wanting to attend Mickeys morning toontown madness with my 2 1/2 year old.. he loves the charecters!!.. anyways if anyone has any(we have 4 in our party but if my 3 month old and 2 1/2 year old r free(???) then i guess we only need 2 tickets) theyd be willing to pass along or even for a small fee.. please contact me @ disneyprnces@yahoo.com​


----------



## DisDancerina

Rachael Q said:


> Please add me to the list.
> 
> I would like 4 tickets for Tuesday Feb 26th.
> 
> Thank you





DisneyPrnces said:


> Im new to this board and i didn't know where to post.. i know this is late but we are attending Disneyland and staying at the hotel the 6 & 7 (this week) and im really wanting to attend Mickeys morning toontown madness with my 2 1/2 year old.. he loves the charecters!!.. anyways if anyone has any(we have 4 in our party but if my 3 month old and 2 1/2 year old r free(???) then i guess we only need 2 tickets) theyd be willing to pass along or even for a small fee.. please contact me @ disneyprnces@yahoo.com​


1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (4/24/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

10. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

11. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

12. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

13. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

14. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

15. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

16. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

17. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

18. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

19. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

20. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

21. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

22. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

23. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

24. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

25. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

26. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

27. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

28. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

29. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

30. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

31. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

32. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

33. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

34. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

35. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08) 

36. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

37. goofy's friends needs up to 5 (2/15-18)

38. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

39. DisneyPrnces needs 2 (2/6-2/7/08)


----------



## ashleymarie23

We have never traveled to Disneyland and in a few weeks  (Feb 13 - 20) will be our first. We are hoping to make the best of it and I was just curious on what the Toontown morning madness was and if it will help us get as much disney time as possible, and if we could get in.
-Ashley


----------



## victorandbellasmom

ToonTown Morning Madness gets you into ToonTown an hour before the general public. There are minimal lines for rides and many characters are out for photo ops and autographs. There's also a mini show at Town Hall where one family is the honorary family of the day. Special ToonTown Morning Madness button are passed out to everyone.


----------



## Mouse13

Please add my family to the list. We'll be visiting September 26 through October 4 and would really love to have three tickets.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## moonbeams4

How do you usually get tickets?


----------



## LindaOwl1

When we went to TTMM we had tickets, but nobody ever collected them, or even checked them.  Everyone there just walked in - maybe if people do not get the tickets, they should just show up & see what happens.


----------



## mindylovesmickey

moonbeams4 said:


> How do you usually get tickets?



Usually you get tickets for booking a package through WDTC, Costco, AAA, or someplace similar.


----------



## kc10family

can I be added 
needs 4 by 7/7/08

Thank you


----------



## kiwitravel

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (4/24/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. Ashlotte needs 3 (2/3-8/2008)

7. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

8. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

9. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

10. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

11. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

12. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

13. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

14. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

15. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

16. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

17. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

18. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

19. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

20. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

21. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

22. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

23. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

24. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

25. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

26. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

27. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

28. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

29. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

30. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

31. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

32. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

33. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

34. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

35. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08) 

36. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

37. goofy's friends needs up to 5 (2/15-18)

38. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

39. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

40. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)


----------



## Ashlotte

I was number six, but I can be removed, since my trip is over and done with.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kiwitravel

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (4/24/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

7. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

8. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

9. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

10. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

11. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

12. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

13. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

14. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

15. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

16. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

18. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

19. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

20. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

21. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

22. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

23. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

24. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

25. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

26. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

27. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

28. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

29. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

30. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

31. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

32. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

33. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

34. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08) 

35. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

36. goofy's friends needs up to 5 (2/15-18)

37. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

38. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

39. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)


----------



## lynda_oz

I have 7 TTMM vouchers that we will not use.   I did not read the entire thread, I apologize if this has already been answered.  How do I figure out who to give the vouchers to?  Please let me know.  I would prefer just to mail them out if possible.  Thanks  Lynda


----------



## Disney Hot Mama

lynda_oz said:


> I have 7 TTMM vouchers that we will not use.   I did not read the entire thread, I apologize if this has already been answered.  How do I figure out who to give the vouchers to?  Please let me know.  I would prefer just to mail them out if possible.  Thanks  Lynda



This is the list of who needs them and when (I only copied the top ones)  I guess you send them a private message to get their address and mail out.. The about you have will make several people very happy!


----------



## lynda_oz

Thanks,  I will PM the first three on the list and see what happens.  Lynda


----------



## PrincessSitka

Thank You Thank You


----------



## JohnsPrincess

And once you get your tickets - please don't forget to come back and update us so we know to take you off the list!!


----------



## lynda_oz

Glad I could help PrincessSitka.  I am waiting to hear from Caitsmama and DisDancerina,  I will keep you updated.  Lynda


----------



## mrs.beast

Please add me to the list.  I need 7 tickets by May 15th if possible.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

I would like to be added to the list for 5 tickets by April 19th.  If able, thanks


----------



## Nlbnikki

Could you please add me to the list? I would need 4 tickets by March 12. I just found out we are going and found this thread.

Thanks


----------



## victorandbellasmom

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (4/24/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

7. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

8. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

9. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

10. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

11. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

12. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

13. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

14. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

15. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

16. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

18. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

19. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

20. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

21. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

22. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

23. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

24. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

25. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

26. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

27. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

28. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

29. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

30. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

31. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

32. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

33. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

34. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08) 

35. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

36. goofy's friends needs up to 5 (2/15-18)

37. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

38. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

39. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

40. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

41. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

42. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)


----------



## jenjersnap

May I be added to the list?  (Or do I do it myself?  Wasn't sure)

I need minimum of 3 tix but would prefer 4.  We'll be arriving at DL on June 1, 2008.  Thanks so much!


----------



## SnowWhite12

I would like to be added, also, please.  Need 2 tickets.  Going April 21-26.  Thank you.


----------



## bumbershoot

jenjersnap said:


> May I be added to the list?  (Or do I do it myself?  Wasn't sure)
> 
> I need minimum of 3 tix but would prefer 4.  We'll be arriving at DL on June 1, 2008.  Thanks so much!



Just in case you want that 4th for your 23 month old, if the kiddo doesn't need a ticket to get into DL/DCA, the kiddo doesn't need a voucher to get into MTTMM.  If that's why you want that 4th ticket.


----------



## jenjersnap

bumbershoot said:


> Just in case you want that 4th for your 23 month old, if the kiddo doesn't need a ticket to get into DL/DCA, the kiddo doesn't need a voucher to get into MTTMM.  If that's why you want that 4th ticket.



Oh, I assumed this - thanks!  The 4th was for the other parent.  I figure worst case just DH or I could take the kiddoes ... ('course this list is so long, worstest but most likely case will be missing it entirely.  )


----------



## MaiynaMouse

I would love to be added to the list.  I know it's not likely as the list is so long but I would love 5 tickets for May 1-6 2008.
Thanks!


----------



## J. Galt

bumbershoot said:


> Just in case you want that 4th for your 23 month old, if the kiddo doesn't need a ticket to get into DL/DCA, the kiddo doesn't need a voucher to get into MTTMM.  If that's why you want that 4th ticket.



Oh... if that is the case, can you switch me from 4 to 3 tickets?  I guess I don't need one for my youngest.  There you go people!  There's one more ticket floating out there for you all.


----------



## Mouse13

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. Dangermouse needs 2 (4/24/2008)

5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

6. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

7. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

8. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

9. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

10. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)

11. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

12. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

13. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

14. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

15. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

16. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

18. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

19. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

20. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

21. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

22. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

23. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

24. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

25. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

26. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

27. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

28. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

29. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

30. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

31. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

32. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

33. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

34. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08) 

35. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

36. goofy's friends needs up to 5 (2/15-18)

37. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

38. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

39. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

40. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

41. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

42. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)[/QUOTE]

Just correcting my screen name on the list. Thanks.


----------



## seattlebusymom

Our family of 5 would love them for April 24th.  Thanks for adding us to the list!


----------



## Danauk

Bump


----------



## DangerMouse

Mouse13 said:


> 1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)
> 
> 4. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 5. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)
> 
> 6. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)
> 
> 7. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)
> 
> 8. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)
> 
> 9. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)
> 
> 10. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)
> 
> 11. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)
> 
> 12. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)
> 
> 13. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)
> 
> 14. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
> 
> 15. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)
> 
> 16. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)
> 
> 17. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)
> 
> 18. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)
> 
> 19. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)
> 
> 20. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
> 
> 21. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)
> 
> 22. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)
> 
> 23. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)
> 
> 24. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)
> 
> 25. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)
> 
> 26. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)
> 
> 27. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)
> 
> 28. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)
> 
> 29. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)
> 
> 30. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)
> 
> 31. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)
> 
> 32. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)
> 
> 33. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)
> 
> 34. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)
> 
> 35. goofy's friends needs up to 5 (2/15-18)
> 
> 36. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)
> 
> 37. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)
> 
> 38. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)
> 
> 39. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)
> 
> 40. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)
> 
> 41. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)



[/QUOTE]

I have removed my name and am officially resigning my position as list keeper. If anyone else wants to keep up with this, have at it!  Good luck to all who are waiting for tickets.


----------



## SnowWhite12

victorandbellasmom said:


> 1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)
> 
> 4. Dangermouse needs 2 (4/24/2008)
> 
> 5. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 6. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)
> 
> 7. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)
> 
> 8. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)
> 
> 9. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)
> 
> 10. mindylovesmickey needs 4 (2/20-2/24/08)
> 
> 11. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)
> 
> 12. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)
> 
> 13. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)
> 
> 14. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)
> 
> 15. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
> 
> 16. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)
> 
> 17. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)
> 
> 18. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)
> 
> 19. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)
> 
> 20. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)
> 
> 21. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
> 
> 22. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)
> 
> 23. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)
> 
> 24. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)
> 
> 25. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)
> 
> 26. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)
> 
> 27. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)
> 
> 28. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)
> 
> 29. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)
> 
> 30. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)
> 
> 31. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)
> 
> 32. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)
> 
> 33. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)
> 
> 34. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)
> 
> 35. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)
> 
> 36. goofy's friends needs up to 5 (2/15-18)
> 
> 37. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)
> 
> 38. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)
> 
> 39. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)
> 
> 40. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)
> 
> 41. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)
> 
> 42. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)



43. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)--thank you


----------



## DesertBell

Do the people at the top of the list still need tix? I know that a few pages back someone offered 7; that should have removed the top three groups.

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. PrincessSitka needs 2 (April 2008)

4. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

5. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

6. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

7. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

8. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

9. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

10. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

11. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

12. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

13. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

14. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

15. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

16. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

17. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

18. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

19. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

20. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

21. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

22. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

23. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

24. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

25. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

26. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

27. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

28. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

29. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

30. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

31. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

32. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

33. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

34. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

35. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

36. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

37. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

38. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

39. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

40. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

41. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)


----------



## PrincessSitka

I need to come off the list I received mine today.  Thank you so much


----------



## kiwitravel

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

9. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

10. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

11. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

12. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

13. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

14. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

15. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

16. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

17. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

18. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

19. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

20. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

21. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

22. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

23. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

24. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

25. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

26. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

27. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

28. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

29. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

30. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

31. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

32. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

33. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

34. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

35. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

36. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

37. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

38. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

39. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

40. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)


----------



## jenjersnap

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

9. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

10. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

11. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

12. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

13. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

14. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

15. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

16. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

17. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

18. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

19. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

20. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

21. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

22. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

23. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

24. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

25. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

26. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)

27. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

28. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

29. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

30. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

31. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

32. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

33. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

34. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

35. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

36. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

37. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

38. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

39. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

40. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

41. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

Corrected list because clearly, SnowWhite12, I was ahead of you.


----------



## J. Galt

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

9. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

10. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

11. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

12. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

13. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

14. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

15. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

16. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

17. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

18. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

19. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

20. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

21. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

22. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

23. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

24. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

25. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

26. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

27. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

28. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

29. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

30. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

31. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

32. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

33. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

34. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

35. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

36. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

37. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

38. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

39. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

40. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

41. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

Corrected list because I only need 3 tickets.


----------



## annieb727

Hi!  We are planning a trip to Disneyland and want to go to Toontown Morning Madness.  If anyone has any extras - I would be extremely greatful.  We need a total of six - but if you have less, I will be happy to get them!  I figure if there are six people that have one extra - or whatever, then we could get what we need that way.

I would also love to get the preferred seating too - but more concerned about the Toontown Morning Madness.

Thanks in advance!
~Annie


----------



## lynda_oz

I am waiting to hear back from Caitsmama and Disdanceria.  I am going to be out of town from 2/23 to 3/2.  If I have not heard from them by 3/2.  I will pm the next person on the list.  I have five tickets left.  I will keep you updated.  Thanks.  Lynda


----------



## bumbershoot

Hi there!  

Check out this http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1594648.


----------



## annieb727

bumbershoot said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Check out this http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1594648.



Thanks!  I thought there was that thread somewhere...and I searched, but the search never works right for me...gave me ZERO results.


----------



## annieb727

J. Galt said:


> 1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)
> 
> 5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)
> 
> 6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)
> 
> 7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)
> 
> 8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)
> 
> 9. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)
> 
> 10. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)
> 
> 11. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)
> 
> 12. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
> 
> 13. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)
> 
> 14. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)
> 
> 15. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)
> 
> 16. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)
> 
> 17. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)
> 
> 18. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
> 
> 19. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)
> 
> 20. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)
> 
> 21. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)
> 
> 22. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)
> 
> 23. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)
> 
> 24. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)
> 
> 25. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)
> 
> 26. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)
> 
> 27. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)
> 
> 28. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)
> 
> 29. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)
> 
> 30. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)
> 
> 31. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)
> 
> 32. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)
> 
> 33. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)
> 
> 34. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)
> 
> 35. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)
> 
> 36. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)
> 
> 37. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)
> 
> 38. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)
> 
> 39. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)
> 
> 40. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)
> 
> 41. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)
> 
> Corrected list because I only need 3 tickets.



42. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

Thank you for adding me!


----------



## kellymom

Do I just add my name?  If or does someone do it?  
#43 Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)


----------



## annieb727

kellymom said:


> Do I just add my name?  If or does someone do it?
> #43 Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)



I'll update it...seems like there's not a set person to do this now...

1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)

2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

9. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

10. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

11. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)

12. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

13. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

14. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

15. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

16. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

17. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

18. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

19. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

20. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

21. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

22. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

23. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

24. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

25. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

26. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

27. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

28. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

29. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

30. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

31. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

32. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

33. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

34. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

35. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

36. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

37. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

38. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

39. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

40. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

41. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

42. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd) 

43. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)


----------



## DesertBell

(Edited to remove people that are going in the next few days, since they wouldn't get them in time anyway.  )


1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

9. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

10. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

11. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

12. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

13. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

14. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

15. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

16. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

17. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

18. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

19. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

20. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

21. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

22. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

23. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

24. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

25. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

26. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

27. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

28. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

29. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

30. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

31. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

32. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

33. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

34. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

35. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

36. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

37. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

38. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

39. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

40. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

41. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

42. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)


----------



## SnowWhite12

jenjersnap said:


> 1. Caitsmama needs 2 (2/23 - 2/24)
> 
> 2. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)
> 
> 5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)
> 
> 6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)
> 
> 7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)
> 
> 8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)
> 
> 9. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)
> 
> 10. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)
> 
> 11. Yakety76 needs 4 (2/24-2/28/08)
> 
> 12. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
> 
> 13. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)
> 
> 14. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)
> 
> 15. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)
> 
> 16. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)
> 
> 17. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)
> 
> 18. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
> 
> 19. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)
> 
> 20. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)
> 
> 21. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)
> 
> 22. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)
> 
> 23. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)
> 
> 24. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)
> 
> 25. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)
> 
> 26. J. Galt needs 4 (11/1-11/8/08)
> 
> 27. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)
> 
> 28. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)
> 
> 29. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)
> 
> 30. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)
> 
> 31. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)
> 
> 32. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)
> 
> 33. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)
> 
> 34. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)
> 
> 35. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)
> 
> 36. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)
> 
> 37. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)
> 
> 38. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)
> 
> 39. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)
> 
> 40. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)
> 
> 41. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)
> 
> Corrected list because clearly, SnowWhite12, I was ahead of you.




That's fine.  I wasn't trying to be shady.  I just took the initiative to add my own name because the original listkeeper never added it.


----------



## tyandbash

Hi, Can you add me to the list??  
Tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## DesertBell

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

9. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

10. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

11. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

12. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

13. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

14. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

15. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

16. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

17. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

18. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

19. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

20. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

21. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

22. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

23. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

24. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

25. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

26. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

27. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

28. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

29. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

30. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

31. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

32. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

33. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

34. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

35. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

36. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

37. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

38. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

39. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

40. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

41. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

42. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

43. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)


----------



## Dizney73

Dizney73...do I need one for my 2 year old? If so I need 3.... otherwise just 2 for August 6-10, 2008.

Pixie Dust Always, 
Jami


----------



## DesertBell

No, you only need them for 3 and up .

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

9. cindyfansmom needs 3 to 4 (3/1-3/08)

10. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

11. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

12. februaryprincess needs 4 (2/29/08)

13. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

14. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

15. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

16. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

17. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

18. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

19. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

20. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

21. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

22. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

23. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

24. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

25. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

26. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

27. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

28. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

29. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

30. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

31. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

32. Rachel Q needs 4 (Febuary 26th)

33. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

34. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

35. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

36. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

37. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

38. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

39. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

40. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

41. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

42. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

43. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

44. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)


----------



## Dizney73

Thank you for adding me!  Wow, that sure is quick service.  I only need 2 tickets however if my 2 year old does not need one. 

Thanks again!


----------



## kiwitravel

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

9. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

10. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

11. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

12. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

13. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

14. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

15. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

16. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

17. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

18. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

19. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

20. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

21. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

22. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

23. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

24. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

25. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

26. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

27. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

28. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

30. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

31. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

32. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

33. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

34. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

35. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

36. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

37. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

38. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

39. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

40. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

41. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)


----------



## DesertBell

(Updating per some requests in pms) 

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

9. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

10. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

11. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

12. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

13. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

14. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

15. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

16. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

17. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

18. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

19. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

20. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

21. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

22. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

23. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

24. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

25. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

26. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

27. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

28. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

30. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

31. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

32. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

33. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

34. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

35. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

36. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

37. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

38. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

39. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

40. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

41. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

42. trodrigue  needs up to 7 (2/2009)


----------



## obnurrse

(just adding myself back to the list)

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

9. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

10. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

11. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

12. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

13. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

14. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

15. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

16. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

17. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)

18. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

19. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

20. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

21. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

22. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

23. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

24. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

25. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

26. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

27. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

28. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

30. Mouse 13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

31. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

32. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

33. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

34. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

35. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

36. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

37. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

38. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

39. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

40. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

41. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

42. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009) 

43. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)


----------



## Mouse13

Just correcting my username....



obnurrse said:


> (just adding myself back to the list)
> 
> 1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)
> 
> 3. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 4. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)
> 
> 5. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)
> 
> 6. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)
> 
> 7. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)
> 
> 8. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)
> 
> 9. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)
> 
> 10. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
> 
> 11. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)
> 
> 12. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)
> 
> 13. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)
> 
> 14. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)
> 
> 15. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
> 
> 16. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)
> 
> 17. LoveThatMouse needs 5 (March ??, 08)
> 
> 18. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)
> 
> 19. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)
> 
> 20. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)
> 
> 21. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)
> 
> 22. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)
> 
> 23. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)
> 
> 24. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)
> 
> 25. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)
> 
> 26. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)
> 
> 27. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)
> 
> 28. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)
> 
> 29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)
> 
> 30. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)
> 
> 31. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)
> 
> 32. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)
> 
> 33. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)
> 
> 34. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)
> 
> 35. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)
> 
> 36. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)
> 
> 37. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)
> 
> 38. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)
> 
> 39. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)
> 
> 40. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)
> 
> 41. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)
> 
> 42. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)
> 
> 43. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)


----------



## LoveThatMouse!

Our name can be removed as we leave this coming Saturday.  We are #17.
Best of Luck to everyone else on the list


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Just updating list:

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

2. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

3. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

4. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

5. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

6. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

7. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

8. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

9. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

10. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

11. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

12. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

13. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

14. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

15. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

16. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

17. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

18. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

19. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

20. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

21. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

22. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

23. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

24. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

25. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

26. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

27. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

28. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

29. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

30. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

31. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

32. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

33. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

34. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

35. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

36. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

37. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

38. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

39. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

40. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009) 

41. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)


----------



## minniefaye

lynda_oz said:


> I am waiting to hear back from Caitsmama and Disdanceria.  I am going to be out of town from 2/23 to 3/2.  If I have not heard from them by 3/2.  I will pm the next person on the list.  I have five tickets left.  I will keep you updated.  Thanks.  Lynda



any update from disdanceria???


----------



## DL4my2kids

Please add me to the list 3/2009

DL4my2kids - 4 please


----------



## DesertBell

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

2. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

3. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

4. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

5. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

6. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

7. minniefaye needs anything up to 5 tickets (3/20-26/08)

8. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

9. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

10. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

11. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

12. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

13. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

14. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

15. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

16. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

17. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

18. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

19. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

20. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

21. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

22. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

23. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

24. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

25. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

26. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

27. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

28. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

29. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

30. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

31. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

32. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

33. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

34. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

35. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

36. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

37. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

38. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

39. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

40. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

41. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

42. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)


----------



## tigger24

I'm not sure if you have heard from DisDanceria. I am next on the list and I am sooooo excited 

Please let me know if you still have the tickets. Thanks for being so generous!


----------



## ToodlesRN

Could I be added to list!

we wre planning on going in September 2008 and will not be booking a package this time around.

Thanks!

Oops ETA NEED 2 TICKETS!


----------



## minniefaye

just updating :


1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

2. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

3. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

4. bradk needs 1 (4/5/2008)

5. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

6. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

7. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

8. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

9. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

10. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

11. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

12. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

13. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

14. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

15. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

16. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

17. MommywithDreams needs 3 (3/4/08)

18. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

19. sunf1ower needs 4 (3/10-3/15/08)

20. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

21. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

22. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

23. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

24. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

25. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

26. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

27. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

28. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

29. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

30. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

31. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

32. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

33. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

34. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

35. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

36. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

37. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

38. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

39. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

40. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

41. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

42. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

43. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)


----------



## minniefaye

lynda_oz said:


> I am waiting to hear back from Caitsmama and Disdanceria.  I am going to be out of town from 2/23 to 3/2.  If I have not heard from them by 3/2.  I will pm the next person on the list.  I have five tickets left.  I will keep you updated.  Thanks.  Lynda




lynda--- any update?


----------



## mindylovesmickey

I'd like to be added back to the list, the tickets I was told were being sent to me never came and it's been more than three weeks since I've heard from the person. Can you put me down for 5 tickets, please?


----------



## bradk

i think this list needs to be ordered based on timeframe. that's the only reason why i didn't repeat it here.

but i can be taken off the list. i got my tix.


----------



## minniefaye

just updating :
***also, a few people's trips have either already happened or they are there now, so I took them off the list.***


1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

2. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

3. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

4. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

5. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

6. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

7. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

8. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

9. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

10. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

11. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

12. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

13. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

14. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

15. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

16. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

17. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

18. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

19. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

20. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

21. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

22. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

23. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

24. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

25. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

26. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

27. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

28. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

29. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

30. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

31. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

32. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

33. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

34. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

35. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

36. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

37. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

38. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

39. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

40. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

41. mindylovesmickey   needs 5


----------



## Raidermouse

Please add me to list for 4 tix, hoping to get up there this time.
We are going first week of June.Hope that is early enough.
Have not been to TTMM yet.
Thank You


----------



## DisDancerina

bradk said:


> i think this list needs to be ordered based on timeframe. that's the only reason why i didn't repeat it here.
> 
> but i can be taken off the list. i got my tix.



The only problem with that is that some people wait for  a year plus for their tickets and they wouldn't ever get them.


----------



## Disney Dider

I would LOVE to be added to this list. We need 6 tickets and our trip is April 23-27,2008. Thank you so much!

Dianne


----------



## victorandbellasmom

1. DisDanceria requesting 3 (10/31-11/5-2008)

2. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008)

3. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

4. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

5. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

6. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

7. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

8. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

9. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

10. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

11. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

12. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

13. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

14. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

15. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

16. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

17. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

18. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

19. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

20. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

21. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

22. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

23. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

24. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

25. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

26. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

27. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

28. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

29. Nlbnikki needs 4 (3/12/08)

30. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

31. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

32. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

33. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

34. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

35. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

36. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

37. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

38. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

39. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

40. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

41. mindylovesmickey   needs 5

42. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

43. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)


----------



## lynda_oz

I pm's Disdanceria and never heard back about the tickets so I am going down the list.  I will pm Tigger24 with the remaining 5 tickets I have.  Sorry It took so long to get back to you guys.  Lynda


----------



## minniefaye

lynda_oz said:


> I pm's Disdanceria and never heard back about the tickets so I am going down the list.  I will pm Tigger24 with the remaining 5 tickets I have.  Sorry It took so long to get back to you guys.  Lynda




thank you for following up and letting us know!!  I will update the list to reflect the changes, I guess I will remove disdanceria since she has not taken the tickets.  Maybe she doesn't need them now.  I also pm'd her and had no response.


----------



## minniefaye

disdanceria just pm'd me and said there was a mixup and asked to be left on the list.


1. disdanceria needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008) - pending

3. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

4. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

5. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

6. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

7. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

8. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

9. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

10. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

11. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

12. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

13. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

14. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

15. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

16. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

17. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

18. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

19. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

20. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

21. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

22. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

23. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

24. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

25. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

26. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

27. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

28. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

29. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

30. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

31. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

32. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

33. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

34. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

35. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

36. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

37. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

38. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

39. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

40. mindylovesmickey   needs 5

41. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

42. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)


----------



## lynda_oz

I sent my remaining tickets to Tigger24. She should let you know when she received them.  Sorry about Disdanceria,  I never received a reply from my pm to her, otherwise I would have sent her the tickets.  thanks  Lynda


----------



## cruisin'Mike

Hi,

   We've been to WDW many times, but this will be our first trip to DL in August.  We really want to see the things that make DL unique and would love to do MTTMM.  Can someone please add me to the list.  We would need 5 tickets. 

    Thanks in advance!   Even if this doesn't work out for us, this is really a great thing you guys are doing here.


----------



## nodoubt51

I am new here. Can I be added to this list? I would need 6.
Thank You!


----------



## godalejunior

I would like to be added too..........we are going 1/25/09 to 1/31/09 and need 3 tickets. Thanks.


----------



## nikki&petey

I am new here also and would love to get tickets as well. The group we are going with all has tickets except us.

We would need 3

9/08


----------



## kurtztk

Can we join the list?  My family of 4 would love tickets if they're available.  We'll be there 11/23-28/08.  Thanks so much for this great idea!


----------



## victorandbellasmom

1. disdanceria needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. tigger24 needs 5 (8/2008) - pending

3. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

4. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

5. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

6. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

7. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

8. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

9. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

10. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

11. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

12. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

13. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

14. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

15. zandjmom needs 4 (3/17/08)

16. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

17. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

18. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

19. junjusoioa needs 2 (3/18/08)

20. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

21. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

22. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

23. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

24. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

25. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

26. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

27. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

28. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

29. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

30. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

31. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

32. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

33. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

34. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

35. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

36. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

37. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

38. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

39. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

40. mindylovesmickey   needs 5

41. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

42. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

43. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

44. nodoubt51 needs 6

45. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

46. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

47. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)


----------



## cruisin'Mike

victorandbellasmom said:


> 43. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)



Thanks for adding me!


----------



## tigger24

I can be removed from this list, thanks to the wonderful generiosity of Lynda_Oz!


Thanks everyone!!!
Bernadette


----------



## minniefaye

tigger24 said:


> I can be removed from this list, thanks to the wonderful generiosity of Lynda_Oz!
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!!
> Bernadette




how exciting!!!  thanks for letting us know and have fun!


----------



## kiwitravel

1. disdanceria needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

3. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

4. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

5. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

6. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

7. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

9. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

10. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

11. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

12. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

13. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

14. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

15. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

16. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

17. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

18. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

19. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

20. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

21. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

22. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

23. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

24. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

25. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

26. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

27. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

28. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

29. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

30. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

31. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

32. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

33. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

34. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

35. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

36. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

37. mindylovesmickey   needs 5

38. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

39. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

40. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

41. nodoubt51 needs 6

42. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

43. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

44. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)


----------



## kiwitravel

bump


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

if possible, we would like to be added to the list. we're going this 
august & would like 5 . thanks.


----------



## Lil' Grumpy

oops, i forgot the date..aug.16, o8. thanks, again...


wow..now i know..how that kid from "the christmas story" felt...

waiting to see santa?...with the line stretching..all the way...to 
terre haute< and being @ the end. ha, ha!


----------



## Sally_fan

Would like to be added as well. Trip start date: Oct 19th 2008. We would need 4. Thank you!


----------



## mo3bys

We would like to be added too please.  There will be 9 of us going Oct 26-30th.....Thank you so much (If everyone can't go there will be 3 children so we will at least need 4)


----------



## annieb727

Is there a list for requesting Priority Seating tix as well?  Because I would like to get the Aladdin Seating tickets if I can...(we're already on the list for MTTMM tix #29 on the list right now)

Thanks


----------



## toocherie

annieb727 said:


> Is there a list for requesting Priority Seating tix as well?  Because I would like to get the Aladdin Seating tickets if I can...(we're already on the list for MTTMM tix #29 on the list right now)
> 
> Thanks




I raised this same issue on another thread and also would like to know this--I don't need MTTMM tickets--just Aladdin seating tickets.


----------



## kiwitravel

1. disdanceria needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 11 (8/2008)

3. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

4. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

5. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

6. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

7. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

9. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

10. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

11. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

12. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

13. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

14. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

15. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

16. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

17. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

18. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

19. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

20. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

21. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

22. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

23. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

24. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

25. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

26. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

27. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

28. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

29. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

30. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

31. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

32. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

33. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

34. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

35. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

36. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

37. mindylovesmickey   needs 5

38. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

39. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

40. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

41. nodoubt51 needs 6

42. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

43. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

44. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

45. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

46. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

47. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)


----------



## tzuhouse

Would this be something a 7 and 9 year old would enjoy or is it more for younger children?  

If they would, I guess I'd need 4 for 2/1/09.

Mary


----------



## kiwitravel

bump


----------



## Rockolamamma

1. disdanceria needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 9 (8/2008)

3. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

4. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

5. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

6. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

7. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

9. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

10. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

11. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

12. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

13. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

14. armyfamilyof4 needs 4 (4/1-?/08)

15. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

16. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

17. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

18. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

19. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

20. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

21. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

22. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

23. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

24. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

25. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

26. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

27. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

28. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

29. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

30. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

31. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

32. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

33. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

34. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

35. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

36. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

37. mindylovesmickey needs 5

38. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

39. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

40. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

41. nodoubt51 needs 6

42. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

43. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

44. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

45. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

46. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

47. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)



Two decided not to go that day, so I only need 9 now.  I changed the list!


----------



## kiwitravel

1. disdanceria needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 9 (8/2008)

3. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

4. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

5. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

6. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

7. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

9. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

10. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

11. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

12. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

13. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

14. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

15. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

16. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

17. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

18. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

19. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

21. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

22. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

23. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

24. Poohbearfriends needs 5 (4/19/08)

25. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

26. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

27. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

28. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

29. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

30. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

31. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

32. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

33. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

34. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

35. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

36. mindylovesmickey needs 5

37. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

38. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

39. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

40. nodoubt51 needs 6

41. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

42. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

43. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

44. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

45. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

46. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

47. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009


----------



## DL4my2kids




----------



## godalejunior

bump


----------



## kiwitravel

bump


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

This is a great!  Thanks to whoever started this and is maintaining it!

We will need 2 tickets for Dec 11-21, 2008.  I assume our 1 and 2 year old don't need tix, is this true?  If not, then we'll need 4.  Thanks!!!


----------



## PoohBearFriends

I think you can take us off.  25. Poohbearfriends.  We are going on Sat.


----------



## disneymom3

I would like to be added to the list too.  I have done WDW a lot but haven't been to DLR since 1987.  Man, am I old!  Anyway, trying to learn all I can.  Our trip is scheduled for June 5 to 15th.  (Not all in Disney mode.)


----------



## jessica52877

You can take me off the list. I bought our tickets from getawaytoday and my understanding is that they come with 2 MM tickets each so that was easily solved! Thanks!

Jessica52877


----------



## victorandbellasmom

jessica52877 said:


> You can take me off the list. I bought our tickets from getawaytoday and my understanding is that they come with 2 MM tickets each so that was easily solved! Thanks!
> 
> Jessica52877



I believe MM from getawaytoday refers to magic mornings formerly known as early entry to DL. It's totally different from Mickey's ToonTown Morning Madness (MTTMM).


----------



## jessica52877

Okay then, I guess leave me on the list. I thought it was the same.


----------



## RainyDayPixie

I'd love to be added, too.  3 adults and 1 2 year old (not sure if we'll need 3 or 4).  Even one would be great so that we could take the little one.

We are going Oct 21-25, 2008.

THANKS!!


----------



## kiwitravel

1. disdanceria needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 9 (8/2008)

3. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

4. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

5. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

6. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

7. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

9. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

10. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

11. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

12. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

13. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

14. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

15. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

16. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

17. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

18. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

19. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

21. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

22. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

23. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

24. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

25. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

26. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

27. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

28. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

29. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

30. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

31. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

32. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

33. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

34. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

35. mindylovesmickey needs 5

36. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

37. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

38. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

39. nodoubt51 needs 6

40. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

41. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

42. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

43. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

44. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

45. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

46. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009

47. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 Dec 2008

48. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)


----------



## disneymom3

HI--I am not seeing my name up there.  If I could be added that would be great.  5 tickets for early June.  Thanks.


----------



## Disneynut71

First Trip to DL would love 3 tickets for May 31st-June 8th.


----------



## kiwitravel

1. disdanceria needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 9 (8/2008)

3. victorandbellasmom needs anything up to 4 (Aug 2008)

4. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

5. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (3/20-26/08), (Nov 4-11 '08)

6. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

7. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

8. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

9. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

10. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

11. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

12. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

13. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

14. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

15. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

16. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

17. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

18. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

19. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

21. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

22. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

23. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

24. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

25. SnowWhite12 needs 2 (April 22-26)

26. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

27. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

28. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

29. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

30. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

31. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

32. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

33. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

34. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

35. mindylovesmickey needs 5

36. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

37. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

38. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

39. nodoubt51 needs 6

40. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

41. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

42. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

43. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

44. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

45. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

46. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009

47. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (Dec 2008)

48. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

49. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

50. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)


----------



## SnowWhite12

You can take me off (#25).  Thanks.


----------



## Dopey's MIL

May I be added to this list?  I'd like 4 or 6 tickets please.  We will be at DL Apr 23-27  '08

Thank you


----------



## ghume74

Could I get added to the list please? I need 1 ticket for 5/16/08. Thanks!


----------



## AmericanItGirl

May I please be added?  2 for May 10, 2008.


----------



## somersaunt

May I please be added also?  I need 6 for 5/23-5/27.


----------



## PrincessSitka

I pmed the person on the top of the list to see if they wanted two tickets and have not heard from them.  So if Disdanceria would like the tickets please contact me.


----------



## bumbershoot

Thought that people might want this more visible!


editing to add, princesssitka, her username is disdanceri*n*a, so if you PMd and it went nowhere, that might be why.


----------



## ballarinamom

Ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008). THANKS!!!


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Just removing my name and updating the list.

1. disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 9 (8/2008)

3. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

4. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

5. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

6. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

8. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

9. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

10. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

11. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

12. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

13. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

14. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

15. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

16. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

17. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

18. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

19. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

20. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

21. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

22. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

23. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

24. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

25. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

26. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

27. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

28. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

29. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

30. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

31. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

32. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

33. mindylovesmickey needs 5

34. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

35. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

36. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

37. nodoubt51 needs 6

38. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

39. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

40. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

41. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

42. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

43. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

44. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009

45. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (Dec 2008)

46. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

47. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

48. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08) 

49. Dopey's MIL needs 4 or 6 (4/23-27)

50. ghume74 needs 1 (5/16)

51. AmericanItGirl needs 2 (5/10)

52. somersaunt needs 6 (5/23-27)

53. ballarinamom needs4 (November 20, 2008)


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Can I add one more ticket to my requesst?  My mother has decided to fly out and join us!


----------



## Rockolamamma

1. disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 7 (8/2008)

3. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

4. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

5. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

6. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

8. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

9. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

10. JohnsPrincess needs 5-7 (5/26/08)

11. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

12. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

13. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

14. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

15. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

16. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

17. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

18. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

19. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

20. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

21. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

22. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

23. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

24. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

25. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

26. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

27. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

28. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

29. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

30. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

31. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

32. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

33. mindylovesmickey needs 5

34. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

35. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

36. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

37. nodoubt51 needs 6

38. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

39. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

40. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

41. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

42. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

43. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

44. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009

45. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (Dec 2008)

46. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

47. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

48. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08) 

49. Dopey's MIL needs 4 or 6 (4/23-27)

50. ghume74 needs 1 (5/16)

51. AmericanItGirl needs 2 (5/10)

52. somersaunt needs 6 (5/23-27)

53. ballarinamom needs4 (November 20, 2008)


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'm already on the list - but I just need 5 (the -7 can be taken off)!  Thank you!!


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

I noticed that the last update still shows me needing two tickets.  I would still love to add another to make it a total of needing 3 tickets if that's ok.  I don't want to break any rules here!  Thanks!


----------



## Disneynut71

I went to my local AAA office and tried to beg for 3 but no dice.  They tried to get me to rent a hotel room with park passes for two nights. I am DVC I already have my room.

It was funny they tried to sell me park tickets, car rental and air fare which I was willing to do if they threw in the tickets but they wouldn't. 

I know it will be a while before we get out there again so I hope we can get them but if not oh well.


----------



## mo3bys

Just updating--hope thats ok 

1. disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 7 (8/2008)

3. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

4. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

5. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

6. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

8. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

9. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

10. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

11. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

12. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

13. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

14. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

15. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

16. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

17. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

18. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

19. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

20. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

21. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

22. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

23. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

24. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

25. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

26. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

27. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

28. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

29. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

30. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

31. DL4my2kids needs 4 (3/2009)

32. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

33. mindylovesmickey needs 5

34. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

35. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

36. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

37. nodoubt51 needs 6

38. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

39. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

40. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

41. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

42. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

43. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

44. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009

45. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 2008)

46. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

47. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

48. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

49. Dopey's MIL needs 4 or 6 (4/23-27)

50. ghume74 needs 1 (5/16)

51. AmericanItGirl needs 2 (5/10)

52. somersaunt needs 6 (5/23-27)

53. ballarinamom needs4 (November 20, 2008)


----------



## DL4my2kids

Bumping up the post.........

1. disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 7 (8/2008)

3. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

4. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

5. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

6. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

8. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

9. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

10. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

11. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

12. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

13. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

14. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

15. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

16. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

17. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

18. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

19. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

20. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

21. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

22. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

23. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

24. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

25. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

26. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

27. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

28. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

29. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

30. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

31. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

32. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

33. mindylovesmickey needs 5

34. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

35. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

36. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

37. nodoubt51 needs 6

38. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

39. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

40. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

41. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

42. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

43. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

44. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009

45. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 2008)

46. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

47. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

48. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

49. Dopey's MIL needs 4 or 6 (4/23-27)

50. ghume74 needs 1 (5/16)

51. AmericanItGirl needs 2 (5/10)

52. somersaunt needs 6 (5/23-27)

53. ballarinamom needs4 (November 20, 2008)


----------



## Catrinabeach

Could I be added to the list.  
Catrinabeach - need 9 tickets for Sept 20-29, 2008


----------



## TravelinGal

I guess I'm confused - unless you own DVC, why don't you (general you) book a package that includes these tickets?     I admit I only read page one and then the last page, so maybe it was discussed somewhere between pages 1 and 34...  

(I'm not trying to be snarky at all - just trying to understand this!)

I honestly don't know if we'll use ours or not. _ If not_, I can at least offer mine.  I can't speak for my friend.   But I won't know until I come home, so no promises.


----------



## AmericanItGirl

TravelinGal said:


> I guess I'm confused - unless you own DVC, why don't you (general you) book a package that includes these tickets?     I admit I only read page one and then the last page, so maybe it was discussed somewhere between pages 1 and 34...
> 
> (I'm not trying to be snarky at all - just trying to understand this!)
> 
> I honestly don't know if we'll use ours or not. _ If not_, I can at least offer mine.  I can't speak for my friend.   But I won't know until I come home, so no promises.



They don't have packages that consist of a one night stay and SoCal 2fer tickets, which is what my aunt and I are doing.


----------



## moppety

May I be on the list for 2 tickets? I don't know if it's too "last minute", we'll be going May 20-24.

Thanks


----------



## DesertBell

I don't mean to soundsnarky, but is there really any point to this thread any more? The people in the top two spots have been there for months and, I assume,  haven't gotten tickets. The only movement the list has had has been from those people that have had their trips come and go. 

I don't think this list is working any more.


----------



## jessica52877

TravelinGal said:


> I guess I'm confused - unless you own DVC, why don't you (general you) book a package that includes these tickets?     I admit I only read page one and then the last page, so maybe it was discussed somewhere between pages 1 and 34...
> 
> (I'm not trying to be snarky at all - just trying to understand this!)
> 
> I honestly don't know if we'll use ours or not. _ If not_, I can at least offer mine.  I can't speak for my friend.   But I won't know until I come home, so no promises.




I am not positive on this, but I had no idea when booking packages etc that this was included in some of them. I don't even know now if it is only for disney hotels or does it include the good neighbor. I am completely unfamiliar with disneyland and actually was very confused between these tickets and another type, that let you in somewhere else an hour early.


----------



## ballarinamom

TravelinGal said:


> I guess I'm confused - unless you own DVC, why don't you (general you) book a package that includes these tickets?     I admit I only read page one and then the last page, so maybe it was discussed somewhere between pages 1 and 34...
> 
> (I'm not trying to be snarky at all - just trying to understand this!)
> 
> I honestly don't know if we'll use ours or not. _ If not_, I can at least offer mine.  I can't speak for my friend.   But I won't know until I come home, so no promises.



If you book a good neighbor hotal with Disney, you only get one MM entry but it includes TTMM. But if you book through Getaway today, you get Two MM but no TTMM. The MMs were more important to us. If we get the TTMM tix, it will be a bonus


----------



## twinspluscade

DesertBell said:


> I don't mean to soundsnarky, but is there really any point to this thread any more? The people in the top two spots have been there for months and, I assume,  haven't gotten tickets. The only movement the list has had has been from those people that have had their trips come and go.
> 
> I don't think this list is working any more.



To be honest, I don't think it ever worked to begin with.

Has ANYONE on the list ever gotten any tickets?


----------



## bumbershoot

If you guys go back to the beginning, people have gotten tickets from this list.

The list was a way to keep things "fair".  So that people waiting for someone to give tickets out of the kindness of their hearts didn't get skipped over b/c someone posted about unused tickets when they weren't online.  Just a way to be fair.  But it's never anything that should be relied upon, b/c it depends on people not using them and coming here to give them away!  




DesertBell said:


> I don't mean to soundsnarky, but is there really any point to this thread any more? The people in the top two spots have been there for months and, I assume,  haven't gotten tickets. The only movement the list has had has been from those people that have had their trips come and go.
> 
> I don't think this list is working any more.



The person at the top of the list could have had tickets at least two times over, if not more, but she doesn't respond to PMs.  And her username in the list is spelled wrong; if you go back and find her posts, she is DisDancerina, not DisDanceria.




TravelinGal said:


> I guess I'm confused - unless you own DVC, why don't you (general you) book a package that includes these tickets?     I admit I only read page one and then the last page, so maybe it was discussed somewhere between pages 1 and 34...
> 
> (I'm not trying to be snarky at all - just trying to understand this!)
> 
> I honestly don't know if we'll use ours or not. _ If not_, I can at least offer mine.  I can't speak for my friend.   But I won't know until I come home, so no promises.




Sometimes people just don't want them or use them, so they figure they'll let someone else have them.

And sometimes people don't know about it, have tickets of some sort and don't need a package, or don't want to buy a package, so they don't get the package.

This list is supposed to help those people meet up.  Fairly.  


I've never really been a part of this list, but I've watched it...and I'm not 100% sure there's anyone minding the store anymore...I would imagine that people wanting to get in on it could just copy the list, paste it into their own post, and add themselves at the end.

The only thing I don't understand about this list is why people put their dates of travel.  It's based solely on who is at the top of the list (who has been waiting longest), not trip date, so I think the trip dates just muddle things.


----------



## ballarinamom

oops! mispost!


----------



## jemilah

I have given tickets to people on this list


----------



## mrs.beast

I too have given tickets, and even received a nice gift card as a thanks (unexpected but appreciated )


----------



## DesertBell

I feel  a little better knowing that it's just because people aren't answering their pms, and not because they're collecting tix and selling them on ebay. (I have a suspicious mind, and I apologise.)

I do think the dates are helpful; we can remove people fromt he list once their dates of travel pass instead of having them cluttering up the list when they don't need tix anymore. 

And to all the wonderful, generous people that pass tickets on, I wanted to say thank you! TTMM isn't going to make or break our trip, but if we're only taking the kids once every one or two years- and they aren't going to be small for much longer- everything that makes the experience more magical for them just lights up my world. So thank you.


----------



## Disneynut71

I have tried everything I could to get 3 tickets for my trip at the end of the month. I booked with DVC and they couldn't get me any. I called AAA and they couldn't help me either. 

I am on the list but so far down I am sure I will not get them from here and that is ok. Buttttttttttt, If anyone PM'd me regarding tickets I would be sure to answer.

We have never been to Disneyland before and who knows when we will be there again. Just trying to make this the best trip.


----------



## keishashadow

Disneynut71 said:


> I have tried everything I could to get 3 tickets for my trip at the end of the month. I booked with DVC and they couldn't get me any. I called AAA and they couldn't help me either.
> 
> I am on the list but so far down I am sure I will not get them from here and that is ok. Buttttttttttt, If anyone PM'd me regarding tickets I would be sure to answer.
> 
> We have never been to Disneyland before and who knows when we will be there again. Just trying to make this the best trip.


 
i was wondering if we ask @ the resort if they'd have any to either TT morning madness or Alladin priority seating?


----------



## mom4princesses

Can you tell me where the list is?  I would be interested in putting my name on the list.  We have booked for December and I didn't know about this, so didn't know to ask about when doing so.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jenn1116

Here's the last list posted.  I took the liberty of adding Mom4princesses and myself.  Mom4princesses, please feel free to copy and re-post the list with the number of tix you need and maybe your exact date of travel.  I guessed  .  By the way, I posted 2 travel dates because I'm not sure which week we'll actually be going and I have ressies for both, but we're only going once.

1. disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 7 (8/2008)

3. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

4. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

5. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

6. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

8. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

9. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

10. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

11. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

12. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

13. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

14. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

15. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

16. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

17. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

18. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

19. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

20. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

21. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

22. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

23. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

24. seattlebusymom needs 5 (4-24-08)

25. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

26. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

27. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

28. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

29. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

30. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

31. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

32. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

33. mindylovesmickey needs 5

34. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

35. Disney Dider needs 6 (4/23-27)

36. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

37. nodoubt51 needs 6

38. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

39. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

40. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

41. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

42. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

43. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

44. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009

45. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 2008)

46. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

47. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

48. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

49. Dopey's MIL needs 4 or 6 (4/23-27)

50. ghume74 needs 1 (5/16)

51. AmericanItGirl needs 2 (5/10)

52. somersaunt needs 6 (5/23-27)

53. ballarinamom needs4 (November 20, 2008)

54. Mom4princesses guessing needs 6? (December)

55. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

OK, I took the liberty of updating the list.  I then saw that Jenn1116 had also!  I removed those whose trips have past, and added Catrinabeach and Moppety also (whom asked back on page 36).  I think we're all set to carry on now.  Thanks to those lovely souls willing to help us out!  This list is our own little piece of Disney magic on the internet.  You never know when your wish might be granted!


1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 7 (8/2008)

3. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

4. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

5. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

6. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

8. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

9. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

10. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

11. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

12. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

13. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

14. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

15. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

16. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

17. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

18. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

19. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

20. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

21. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

22. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

23. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

24. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

25. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

26. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

27. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

28. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

29. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

30. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

31. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

32. mindylovesmickey needs 5

33. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

34. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

35. nodoubt51 needs 6

36. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

37. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

38. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

39. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

40. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

41. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

42. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009

43. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

44. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

45. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

46. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

47. ghume74 needs 1 (5/16)

48. AmericanItGirl needs 2 (5/10)

49. somersaunt needs 6 (5/23-27)

50. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

51. Catrinabeach needs 9  (Sept 20-29, 2008)

52. Moppety needs 2 (May 20-24)

53. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

54.  Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)


----------



## mom4princesses

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> 53. Mom4princesses needs ? (Dec 2008)



I need 6 please and thank you(are the magic words).  I know way to much Barney, need more Mickey.


----------



## moppety

LittleBlackRaincloud said:


> OK, I took the liberty of updating the list.  I then saw that Jenn1116 had also!  I removed those whose trips have past, and added Catrinabeach and Moppety also (whom asked back on page 36).  I think we're all set to carry on now.  Thanks to those lovely souls willing to help us out!  This list is our own little piece of Disney magic on the internet.  You never know when your wish might be granted!




Awwwww... thanks so much for doing this. I was't sure if it was ok for me to edit the list. You're too sweet!


----------



## tenkaren

I need 1 ticket for June 19 ?

Thanks you very much


----------



## TravelinGal

jessica52877 said:


> I am not positive on this, but I had no idea when booking packages etc that this was included in some of them. I don't even know now if it is only for disney hotels or does it include the good neighbor. I am completely unfamiliar with disneyland and actually was very confused between these tickets and another type, that let you in somewhere else an hour early.



ALL packages booked through Disney Travel company (ANY travel agency can book these - it's doesn't matter if you book through Dreams Unlimited,  TMFL or Jim Bob's travel {aka - any local or internet agency})  It just can't be booked through, for example, Delta Vacations or FunJet Vacations etc.  The original supplier the agent (or you, if you book online) uses is what matters and it has to be a package.  (hotel and park passes together - air not required)

It applies to both the 3 on site hotels AND "good neighbor" hotels.  


A package with Disney Vacations include the hotel of your choice and



> *Disneyland® Resort Park Hopper® souvenir ticket*, valid for same day entry into both Disneyland® Park and Disney's California Adventure® Park.
> *One Magic Morning** admission into Fantasyland in Disneyland® Park; valid with DisneylandÂ® Resort Park HopperÂ® souvenir tickets of 3-Days or longer.
> *Disney Character Calls - Receive a phone call from Mickey, Minnie or Goofy!
> **Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness*** - an interactive Guest and Character experience. *
> *Preferred seating to select shows in Disney's California Adventure® Park.
> *EXCLUSIVE! Dream Coin - A collectible keepsake (one per package)
> *EXCLUSIVE! Walt Disney Travel Company Collectible Pin & Lanyard (one per person)
> *EXCLUSIVE! Walt Disney Travel Company Downtown Disney® District Fun Card (one per package)
> 
> All features of tickets, offers, events, age ranges, services, attractions and entertainment may be seasonal and are subject to change without notice.


----------



## ballarinamom

Actually, some agencies have different promotions. Each travel company negotiates their packages with Disneyland directly, even Disney Travel. For example, AAA and Disney Travel give you a lanyard, pin, coupon book, TTMM, and priority seating. If you stay at a good neighbor hotel, you get one early entry. A Disney Property gets you unlimited ealry entries regardless of who you book through.
We booked through Getaway Today for a good neighbor as they give 2 early entries with your park hopper, a lanyard, pin, discount book, scrapbook (online only)- BUT no TTMM or priority seating


----------



## TravelinGal

OK, fine... *99%* of the agencies out there have exactly what is offered by Walt Disney Travel Company - aka Disneyland Resort Travel - that I listed above in the quote.  

If you book with AAA, you get a red AAA lanyard instead of the blue Walt Disney Travel lanyard  etc.  I also saw a Costco lanyard when we were there. (Won't make or break the deal, but I'd sure prefer the WD lanyard if it were me)  But, this is about the TTMM coupon.  It SHOULD be standard in any package booked through WDTC by any travel agent or online at disneyland.com.  Ask your travel agent before you book if it's important for you to have this.

RE the one MMEE - that is the OFFICIAL inclusion.  The "unlimited" entry for those staying in one of the 3 on site hotels is considered a TRIAL/TEST program and may be pulled at any time.  Granted it's been in "trial/test" for quite a while now, but there is no guarantee that it will always be unlimited - and they do not need to notify anyone prior to removing it.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

Just updating the list!


1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. rockolamamma needs 7 (8/2008)

3. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

4. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

5. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

6. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

8. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

9. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

10. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

11. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

12. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

13. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

14. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

15. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

16. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

17. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

18. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

19. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

20. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

21. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

22. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

23. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

24. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

25. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

26. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

27. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

28. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

29. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

30. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

31. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

32. mindylovesmickey needs 5

33. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

34. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

35. nodoubt51 needs 6

36. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

37. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

38. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

39. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

40. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

41. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

42. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009

43. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

44. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

45. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

46. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

47. ghume74 needs 1 (5/16)

48. AmericanItGirl needs 2 (5/10)

49. somersaunt needs 6 (5/23-27)

50. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

51. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

52. Moppety needs 2 (May 20-24)

53. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

54. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

55. Tenkaren needs 1  (June 19, 2008)


----------



## jessica52877

I can be taken off the list, we leave thursday.


----------



## ballarinamom

Travlingal,
Didn't want to offend. Just wanted to cover a few points as a few posteers ago asked why ou wouldn't book with AAA or Disney Travel for the TTMM tix. But for us, the additional Early Entry (Magic Mornings- whatever!) was more valuable for us. Thought others may find it more valuable than TTMM tix, too.


----------



## TravelinGal

ballarinamom - LOL - wasn't offended - the "OK fine" didn't go over like I thought it...   I was trying to be 'cute'.


----------



## Rockolamamma

I received tickets in the mail today!!      Thanks catsintrbleagn!!!
I removed my name from the list.




1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

3. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

4. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

5. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

6. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

7. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

8. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

9. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

10. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

11. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

12. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

13. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

14. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

15. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

16. jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)

17. Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)

18. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

19. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

20. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

21. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

22. Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)

23. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

24. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

25. Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)

26. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

27. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

28. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

29. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

30. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

31. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

32. mindylovesmickey needs 5

33. Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)

34. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

35. nodoubt51 needs 6

36. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09

37. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

38. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

39. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

40. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

41. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

42. tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009

43. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

44. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

45. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

46. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

47. ghume74 needs 1 (5/16)

48. AmericanItGirl needs 2 (5/10)

49. somersaunt needs 6 (5/23-27)

50. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

51. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

52. Moppety needs 2 (May 20-24)

53. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

54. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

55. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)


----------



## Mouse13

Congratulations on receiving your tickets!    

Just renumbering the list....

1.	Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)
2.	keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)
3.	minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)
4.	JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)
5.	Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
6.	BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)
7.	DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)
8.	LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08
9.	JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)
10.	my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
11.	5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)
12.	Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)
13.	J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)
14.	javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)
15.	jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)
16.	Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)
17.	livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)
18.	disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)
19.	Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)
20.	KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)
21.	Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)
22.	jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)
23.	annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)
24.	Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)
25.	tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)
26.	Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)
27.	trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)
28.	obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)
29.	DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)
30.	ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)
31.	mindylovesmickey needs 5
32.	Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)
33.	cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)
34.	nodoubt51 needs 6
35.	godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09
36.	nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)
37.	kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)
38.	Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)
39.	Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)
40.	Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)
41.	tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009
42.	Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)
43.	Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)
44.	Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)
45.	Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)
46.	ghume74 needs 1 (5/16)
47.	AmericanItGirl needs 2 (5/10)
48.	somersaunt needs 6 (5/23-27)
49.	ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)
50.	Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)
51.	Moppety needs 2 (May 20-24)
52.	Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)
53.	Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)
54.	Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)


----------



## bennyb98

Can I be added to the list?  I will need one for September 14-20, 2008.


----------



## Raidermouse

bump


----------



## AmericanItGirl

Updating the list:
1.	Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)
2.	keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)
3.	minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)
4.	JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)
5.	Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
6.	BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)
7.	DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)
8.	LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08
9.	JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)
10.	my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
11.	5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)
12.	Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)
13.	J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)
14.	javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)
15.	jessica5287 up to 5 (5/8-17)
16.	Cloei_13 needs 3 (5/8/08)
17.	livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)
18.	disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)
19.	Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)
20.	KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)
21.	Mrs.beast needs 7 (5/15/08)
22.	jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)
23.	annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)
24.	Kellymom needs 3 (May 5-7)
25.	tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)
26.	Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)
27.	trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)
28.	obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)
29.	DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)
30.	ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)
31.	mindylovesmickey needs 5
32.	Raidermouse needs 4 (1st week of June)
33.	cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)
34.	nodoubt51 needs 6
35.	godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09
36.	nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)
37.	kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)
38.	Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)
39.	Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)
40.	Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)
41.	tzuhouse needs 4 2/1/2009
42.	Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)
43.	Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)
44.	Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)
45.	Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)
46.	ghume74 needs 1 (5/16)
47.	somersaunt needs 6 (5/23-27)
48.	ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)
49.	Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)
50.	Moppety needs 2 (May 20-24)
51.	Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)
52.	Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)
53.	Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)
54.    Bennyb98 needs 1 (September 14-20, 2008)


----------



## mrs.beast

Well we would need ours by next week, so I guess that we are at #21 we will not get ours, so go ahead and take us off the list.


----------



## ozvisiter

Gosh this is great- can I be added to the list We dont need ours till April 2009- (long time planning when you come from Australia!!) 4 Tickets please. would be eternally thankful...


----------



## somersaunt

Go ahead and take me off the list, we're leaving Thursday.  Thanks


----------



## AStamm

Would love to be added to the list--need 4 tickets for anytime between June 15 and June 22, 2008.  Thanks  !


----------



## Raidermouse

Removed dates that have passed and requests for removal,renumbered.
I went by the dates in parenthesis.

1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

5. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

6. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

7. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

8. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

9. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

10. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

11. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

12. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

13. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

14. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

15. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

17. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

18. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

19. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

20. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

21. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

22. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

23. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

24. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

25. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

26. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

27. mindylovesmickey needs 5

28. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

29. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

30. nodoubt51 needs 6

31. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

32. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

33. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

34. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

35. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

36. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

37. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

38. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

39. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

40. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

41. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

42. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

43. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

44. Moppety needs 2 (May 20-24)

45. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

46. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

47. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)


----------



## Raidermouse

added ozvisiter and astamm



1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

5. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

6. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

7. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

8. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

9. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

10. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

11. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

12. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

13. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

14. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

15. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

17. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

18. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

19. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

20. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

21. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

22. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

23. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

24. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

25. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

26. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

27. mindylovesmickey needs 5

28. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

29. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

30. nodoubt51 needs 6

31. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

32. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

33. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

34. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

35. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

36. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

37. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

38. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

39. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

40. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

41. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

42. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

43. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

44. Moppety needs 2 (May 20-24)

45. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

46. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

47. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)

48. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

49. AStamm needs 4 (6/15-22/08)


----------



## moppety

Took us off, re-numbered at the bottom.

1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

5. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

6. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

7. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

8. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

9. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

10. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

11. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

12. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

13. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

14. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

15. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

17. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

18. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

19. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

20. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

21. tyandbash needs anything up to 5 (8/2008)

22. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

23. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

24. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

25. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

26. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

27. mindylovesmickey needs 5

28. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

29. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

30. nodoubt51 needs 6

31. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

32. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

33. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

34. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

35. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

36. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

37. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

38. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

39. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

40. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

41. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

42. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

43. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

44. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

45. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

46. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)

47. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

48. AStamm needs 4 (6/15-22/08)


----------



## livinthedisneydream

We would love to be added to the list since we are staying on our dvc points so no package w/MTTM tix.

We are going July8-13 for our 11th anniversary.  Would need four tix if possible please!


----------



## LoveMyBoys

Would love to be added to the list.  We'll be there 8//27-8/29/08.  I need 5 tickets, but would be thrilled with just 4.  Thanks


----------



## LynnythePooh

Just booked a trip as a reward for my 11DS who's had a tough year... Dad is in Korea and he just needs a break!!  Would love to be added to the list!!

Thanks.


----------



## tyandbash

Hi, We just booked through Disney so we will get the tickets.  Please remove us so that someone else might get some!!  Thanks!!!  Tyandbash


----------



## Jenn1116

1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

5. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

6. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

7. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

8. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

9. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

10. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

11. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

12. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

13. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

14. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

15. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

17. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

18. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

19. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

20. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

21. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

22. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

23. obnurrse needs 3 (5/27-6/1)

24. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

25. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

26. mindylovesmickey needs 5

27. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

28. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

29. nodoubt51 needs 6

30. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

31. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

32. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

33. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

34. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

35. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

36. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

37. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

38. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

39. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

40. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

41. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

42. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

43. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

44. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

45. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)

46. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

49. AStamm needs 4 (6/15-22/08)

50. livinthedisneydream needs 4 (7/8 - 7/13)

51. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

52. LynnythePooh  2?  unknown travel dates


----------



## obnurrse

Just updating my dates...because if I would not of taken myself off this list last fall I would have gotten tickets for this weeks trip  


1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

5. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

6. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

7. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

8. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

9. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

10. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

11. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

12. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

13. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

14. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

15. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

17. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

18. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

19. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

20. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

21. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

22. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

23. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

24. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

25. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

26. mindylovesmickey needs 5

27. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

28. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

29. nodoubt51 needs 6

30. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

31. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

32. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

33. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

34. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

35. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

36. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

37. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

38. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

39. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

40. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

41. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

42. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

43. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

44. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

45. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)

46. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

49. AStamm needs 4 (6/15-22/08)

50. livinthedisneydream needs 4 (7/8 - 7/13)

51. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

52. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates


----------



## bennyb98

hmmmm... somehow or another I got removed from the list when it was updated, but I was behind Tenkaren.

I need 1 for Sept 14-20, 2008.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

BennyB98-I looked back and you are absolutely right!  Sorry about that, I fixed it for ya!




1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

5. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

6. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

7. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

8. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

9. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

10. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

11. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

12. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

13. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

14. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

15. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

17. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

18. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

19. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

20. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

21. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

22. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

23. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

24. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

25. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

26. mindylovesmickey needs 5

27. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

28. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

29. nodoubt51 needs 6

30. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

31. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

32. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

33. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

34. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

35. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

36. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

37. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

38. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

39. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

40. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

41. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

42. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

43. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

44. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

45. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)

46. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

47. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

48. AStamm needs 4 (6/15-22/08)

49. livinthedisneydream needs 4 (7/8 - 7/13)

50. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

51. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates


----------



## LynnythePooh

Thanks so much for adding me to the list!  Yes I need 2 - travelling July 12-16!!!  Can't wait - just mom and her boy!!!  He doesn't know yet.... not sure how to tell him without DS 14 getting upset....  any ideas?


----------



## TiredX2

Wow, this is great.

1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. JennP needs 4-5 (5/23-5/28/08)

5. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

6. BurnsideMommy needs 4 (late April, early May birthday trip)

7. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

8. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

9. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

10. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

11. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

12. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

13. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

14. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

15. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

17. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

18. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

19. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

20. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

21. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

22. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

23. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

24. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

25. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

26. mindylovesmickey needs 5

27. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

28. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

29. nodoubt51 needs 6

30. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

31. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

32. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

33. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

34. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

35. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

36. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

37. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

38. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

39. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

40. Disneynut71 needs 3 (05/31/08)

41. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

42. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

43. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

44. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

45. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)

46. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

47. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

48. AStamm needs 4 (6/15-22/08)

49. livinthedisneydream needs 4 (7/8 - 7/13)

50. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

51. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

52.  TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)


----------



## Disneynut71

you can remove me. I leave in a few days and I am way on the bottom of the list


----------



## Laurabearz

Disneynut71 said:


> you can remove me. I leave in a few days and I am way on the bottom of the list



Things are looking grim for us too


----------



## DesertBell

1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

5. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

6. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

7. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

8. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

9. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

10. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

11. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

12. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

13. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

14. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

15. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

16. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

17. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (6/1/08)

18. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

19. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

20. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

21. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

22. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

23. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

24. mindylovesmickey needs 5

25. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

26. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

27. nodoubt51 needs 6

28. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

29. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

30. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

31. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

32. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

33. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

34. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

35. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

36. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

37. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

38. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

39. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

40. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

41. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

42. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)

43. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

44. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

45. AStamm needs 4 (6/15-22/08)

46. livinthedisneydream needs 4 (7/8 - 7/13)

47. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

48. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

49. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)


----------



## jenjersnap

1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

5. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

6. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

7. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

8. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

9. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

10. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

11. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

12. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

13. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

14. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

15. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

16. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

17. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

18. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

19. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

20. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

21. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

22. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

23. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

24. mindylovesmickey needs 5

25. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

26. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

27. nodoubt51 needs 6

28. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

29. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

30. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

31. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

32. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

33. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

34. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

35. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

36. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

37. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

38. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

39. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

40. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

41. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

42. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)

43. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

44. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

45. AStamm needs 4 (6/15-22/08)

46. livinthedisneydream needs 4 (7/8 - 7/13)

47. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

48. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

49. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)


----------



## cheshiregirl

DH and I are taking our DS in Sept. (5-9) to celebrate his first birthday in style at DLR.  I would love 3 tickets, but if we could even get only two it would still be amazing.  We were (and are planning to become again) AP, so we don't book travel packages.  Here's to hoping some pixie dust might come our way!


----------



## LitlbitWraps

Hi We would love to be added to the list Please.
We will be there from 8/27 - 9/1 (possibly 9/2) We would like 3 if possible 
Keeping fingers crossed for Pixie Dust coming our way


----------



## Mililani Mouser

please add us on for 4
dates: 9/18-9/25


----------



## MPHARJ

Ok we are on our last full day at DL and have 3 MM entry coupons and we also have the coupons for preferred seating for Aladdin etc... My kids just weren't interested, they are a bit older. I think there is another list for Aladdin though isn't there?


----------



## godalejunior

Yes, there is a separate list for Aladdin and looks like you found it as I see you posted there. On this thread, pm the first person on the list so they can provide you with their address or they can contact you as well. Thank you!!


----------



## RainyDayPixie

MPHARJ said:


> Ok we are on our last full day at DL and have 3 MM entry coupons and we also have the coupons for preferred seating for Aladdin etc... My kids just weren't interested, they are a bit older. I think there is another list for Aladdin though isn't there?



Thanks for spreading some pixie dust!!


----------



## LynnTarrant

MPHARJ said:


> Ok we are on our last full day at DL and have 3 MM entry coupons and we also have the coupons for preferred seating for Aladdin etc... My kids just weren't interested, they are a bit older. I think there is another list for Aladdin though isn't there?


 


Thank you for thinking of us on the boards.


----------



## Rachael Q

Please add me to the list for 4 adults in total.  (but we will take 2 if that's all that's available. For November 27th 2008.

Thank you


----------



## MPHARJ

Ok I sent a message to Disdancerina to see if the 3 I have available are still needed.


----------



## DL4my2kids




----------



## klam_chowder

klam_chowder needs 1 (03/20 - 03/21, 2009)


----------



## Disneyanajc

1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008) (pm sent pending)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

5. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

6. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

7. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

8. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

9. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

10. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

11. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

12. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

13. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

14. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

15. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

16. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

17. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

18. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

19. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

20. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

21. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

22. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

23. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

24. mindylovesmickey needs 5

25. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

26. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

27. nodoubt51 needs 6

28. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

29. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

30. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

31. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

32. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

33. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

34. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

35. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

36. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

37. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

38. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

39. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

40. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

41. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

42. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)

43. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

44. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

45. AStamm needs 4 (6/15-22/08)

46. livinthedisneydream needs 4 (7/8 - 7/13)

47. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

48. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

49. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

50. cheshiregirl needs 3 (5/9/08)

51. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

52. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

53. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

54. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

highlighted needs to come off list or updated.


----------



## klam_chowder

Sorry to be a pest...but my dates are for 2009...can you pls adjust?  

cheers,


----------



## Disneyanajc

*BUMP*

1. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008) (pm sent pending)

2. keishashadow needs 3 (6/25/08)

3. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

4. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

5. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

6. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

7. JohnsPrincess needs 5 (5/26/08)

8. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

9. 5 Disney Fans needs 5 (6/25/08)

10. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

11. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

12. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

13. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

14. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

15. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

16. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

17. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

18. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

19. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

20. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

21. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

22. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

23. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

24. mindylovesmickey needs 5

25. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

26. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

27. nodoubt51 needs 6

28. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

29. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

30. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

31. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

32. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

33. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

34. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

35. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

36. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

37. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

38. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

39. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

40. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

41. Jenn1116 needs 4 (11/18 or 12/3)

42. Tenkaren needs 1 (June 19, 2008)

43. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

44. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

45. AStamm needs 4 (6/15-22/08)

46. livinthedisneydream needs 4 (7/8 - 7/13)

47. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

48. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

49. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

50. cheshiregirl needs 3 (5/9/08)

51. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

52. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

53. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

54. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

highlighted needs to come off list or updated.


----------



## Jenn1116

My dates need to be updated - we're going 12/3 so 11/18 can be removed.  Thanks!


----------



## Disneyanajc

Another little BUMP!


01. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008) (pm sent…pending)

02. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

03. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

04. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

05. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

06. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

07. Laurabearz needs 5 (June ??, 2008)

08. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

09. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

10. livndisney needs 3 (mid June 08)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

12. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

13. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

14. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

15. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

16. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

17. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

18. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

19. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

20. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

21. mindylovesmickey needs 5

22. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

23. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

24. nodoubt51 needs 6

25. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

26. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

27. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

28. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

29. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

30. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

31. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

32. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

33. Disneymom3 needs 5 (June 2008)

34. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

35. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

36. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

37. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

38. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

39. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

40. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

41. livinthedisneydream needs 4 (7/8 - 7/13)

42. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

43. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

44. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

45. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

46. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

47. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

48. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

49. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

highlighted will need to be updated…or…taken off the list.
Five names have been taken off the list as the dates for 
their trips have passed.


----------



## cheshiregirl

I'm going to be a pest too...

My dates are also listed incorrectly.

They should be 9/5-9/08.


----------



## Disneyanajc

BUMPING

01. Disdancerina needs 3 (10/31 - 11/5 2008) (pm sentpending)

02. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

03. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

04. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

05. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

06. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

07. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

08. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

09. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

10. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

11. KC10family needs 4 (7/7/08)

12. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

13. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

14. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

15. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

16. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

17. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

18. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

19. mindylovesmickey needs 5

20. Raidermouse needs 4 (6/7-11)

21. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

22. nodoubt51 needs 6

23. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

24. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

25. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

26. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

27. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

28. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

29. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

30. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

31. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

32. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

33. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

34. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

35. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

36. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

37. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

38. livinthedisneydream needs 4 (7/8 - 7/13)

39. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

40. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

41. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

42. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

43. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

44. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

45. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

46. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

highlighted will need to be updatedortaken off the list.
Eight names have been taken off the list as the dates for 
their trips have passed.


----------



## chrissiecutie

Can I be added too please!!   
Dates are 8/15-8/22 and we would need 4 tickets.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## bumbershoot

For anyone with an AP who wants to stay on site, mousesavers dot com has info about a PACKAGE for AP holders including MTTMM vouchers.  I was astonished when I saw that!

So if you have an AP and want to stay on site, check it out.



I've followed this thread for awhile, and it seems to me there's someone who doesn't respond to PMs, and it seems to me that is keeping others from getting vouchers.  

I'm wondering if whoever has taken over the reins of the thread might want to start a time-limit for responding to PMs?  Say, 4 days or so?  That way people below have a chance of getting available vouchers, especially when their time is getting close.


----------



## Disneyanajc

Bump

BumbershootIm not sure who has the reins to this threadI have been bumping it up
so it could been seen by someone who may have tickets to shareI fully agree with you
about a time limitonce there has been a pm sentI hope someone who is subscribed to
this thread and is hoping for ticketswill keep it bumped upI did I fast clean-up on:
user name, needs and dates

Wishing you all...some disney magic...jc

01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

03. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

09. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

15. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

16. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

17. mindylovesmickey needs 5

18. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

19. nodoubt51 needs 6

20. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

21. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

22. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

23. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

24. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

25. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

26. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

27. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

28. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

29. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

30. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

31. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

32. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

33. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

34. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

35. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

36. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

37. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

38. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

39. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

40. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

41. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

42. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

43. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)


----------



## bennyb98

As a member of this list I would not be opposed to some one taking over as being in charge of the list or having some limit on PM length.


----------



## DesertBell

Holy cow. I wasn't around for a month and now I'm third on the list! I might get my tix after all! Hooray!


----------



## BramsKT

I would love to get added to the list - I need 6 if possibe (or I could get by with 4) for 11/1-11/4
Thanks
Katie


----------



## vinnie_a72

I have also searched and called about tickets to the morning madness.  we are staying at the disneyland hotel august 4-9.  I asked the front desk if i could get tickets to this and she said she could not get them.  she said you had to book a vacation package through disney.  I used my dvc points so i was not going to book a room through them.
I wanted to add on to this thread to see if anyone had extra tickets for my family of 4.  My kids would love to do this.
thanks.
vince


----------



## dr&momto2boys

I was wondering how one gets tickets.  Is booking through Disney or AAA the only way?  We, too, used DVC points to book our hotel.  Any other way to get tickets?

Can I be added to the list?
*Our trip is October 3rd-9th.  We need 3 tickets, please.*  A two year old doesn't need one, right?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## chrissiecutie

I think I heard that Costco members could get tickets to MTTMM.  Anyone heard the same?


----------



## OnTheRoadAgain

Can a person buy tickets through AAA without hotel?  

A friend just gave us 3 MTMM and we are a family of 2 adults, 2 children and a 2 year-old (5 people total).  If I was able to get one more MTMM (AAA, Costco? or EBay) could all of us go together or does the 2 year-old need one?

Thanks!

PS Should I add a request for one MTMM for our July 26th 2008 trip or is it too late? Thanks!


----------



## DL4my2kids

chrissiecutie said:


> I think I heard that Costco members could get tickets to MTTMM.  Anyone heard the same?



From costco.  TTMM only comes in Packages.  Not a separate purchase.


----------



## DL4my2kids

OnTheRoadAgain said:


> Can a person buy tickets through AAA without hotel?
> 
> A friend just gave us 3 MTMM and we are a family of 2 adults, 2 children and a 2 year-old (5 people total).  If I was able to get one more MTMM (AAA, Costco? or EBay) could all of us go together or does the 2 year-old need one?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> PS Should I add a request for one MTMM for our July 26th 2008 trip or is it too late? Thanks!



Suggest ebay.  The TTMM come with the packages so AAA and Costco does not sell them separately.


----------



## DesertBell

We had one more join our group (My 6 year old niece, for her first trip!) so I am adding yet another. Thanks!


01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

03. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

09. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

15. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

16. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

17. mindylovesmickey needs 5

18. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

19. nodoubt51 needs 6

20. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

21. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

22. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

23. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

24. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

25. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

26. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

27. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

28. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

29. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

30. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

31. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

32. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

33. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

34. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

35. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

36. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

37. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

38. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

39. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

40. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

41. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

42. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

43. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)


----------



## dr&momto2boys

01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

03. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

09. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

15. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

16. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

17. mindylovesmickey needs 5

18. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

19. nodoubt51 needs 6

20. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

21. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

22. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

23. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

24. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

25. Mo3bys needs 9 (10/26/08)

26. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

27. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

28. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

29. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

30. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

31. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

32. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

33. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

34. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

35. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

36. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

37. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

38. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

39. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

40. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

41. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

42. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

43. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

44. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

45. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

46. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

47. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)


----------



## Vanvmom

Hi-  

So... I have 5 tickets available.  Do I contact the first person on the list or the person who is leaving the soonest?


----------



## DL4my2kids

Vanvmom said:


> Hi-
> 
> So... I have 5 tickets available.  Do I contact the first person on the list or the person who is leaving the soonest?




Thanks for your generosity.


----------



## DesertBell

Vanvmom said:


> Hi-
> 
> So... I have 5 tickets available.  Do I contact the first person on the list or the person who is leaving the soonest?



Contact the first person on the list.  Thank you so much for sharing them!


----------



## mo3bys

Just a FYI....I just bought 2 tickets off of ebay and they have a best offer option and I offered and received the tickets for $25.00 each.....They have 3 left for sale.....the item # is 150265714792.....I am not the seller no am I trying to help the seller.....Just trying to help fellow Dis members


----------



## mo3bys

01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

03. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

09. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

15. DL4my2kids needs 4 (4/2009)

16. ToodlesRN needs 2 (Sept/2008)

17. mindylovesmickey needs 5

18. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

19. nodoubt51 needs 6

20. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

21. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

22. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

23. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

24. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

25. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

26. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

27. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

28. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

29. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

30. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

31. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

32. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

33. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

34. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

35. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

36. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

37. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

38. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

39. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

40. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

41. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

42. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

43. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

44. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

45. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

46. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

47. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Bump


----------



## Vanvmom

So long long should I expect to wait before the person on the top of the list contacts me?  I sent them a PM 2 days ago.


----------



## DL4my2kids

if there is a way to tell when the person last logged on.  I vote for the 5 day grace period so my thoughts are Friday, or would that be Saturday but I am curious to see what others might think.  I am on here daily but I am addicted and have tons of free time while I am at work.


----------



## kiwitravel

Vanvmom said:


> So long long should I expect to wait before the person on the top of the list contacts me?  I sent them a PM 2 days ago.



I think a week is plenty long enough....  I am next on the list but I was wondering if your tickets had a "use by" date as I am not going until next year.


----------



## Vanvmom

My Mickey's TTM vouchers are good through 1/31/09


----------



## kiwitravel

As tickets that may become available now are not good for when my trip is, and as long as everyone is happy for me to do so, I would like to move my name down the list to allow a whole lot of people going this year to have a chance.  This would see me move down to number 13 just ahead of the next 2009 traveller...


----------



## DL4my2kids

If you move yourself down and any of those people ahead of you change their dates it would not be good for you.  Now I don't know if we are allowing people to change their dates when their dates pass or if they have to go to the bottom of the list but I would hate to see it not work out for you so my suggestion would be:

Stay where you are and when 2008 tickets become available, pass them up to the next person but stay in your number.

I hope that made sense.  It did in my crazy mind.


----------



## kiwitravel

DL4my2kids said:


> If you move yourself down and any of those people ahead of you change their dates it would not be good for you.  Now I don't know if we are allowing people to change their dates when their dates pass or if they have to go to the bottom of the list but I would hate to see it not work out for you so my suggestion would be:
> 
> Stay where you are and when 2008 tickets become available, pass them up to the next person but stay in your number.
> 
> I hope that made sense.  It did in my crazy mind.



Thanks for the advice, I will do that instead


----------



## Keyana

We would love to be added to the list...Our trip is 12/6-12/14, we would need 6. (Can't hurt to dream!) Thank you.
K


----------



## ToodlesRN

Can someone remove me off the list, I am number 16 ToodlesRN for Sept. I went ahead and bought some tickets off of ebay. I actually only needed 2 and there was a auction for at a cheap price, so when I return I may have 1 ticket to give up.


----------



## minniefaye

Vanvmom said:


> So long long should I expect to wait before the person on the top of the list contacts me?  I sent them a PM 2 days ago.




I'm here!!!!!!  Sorry for not responding, just got home today from being in Ohio visiting family for several weeks.  I sent you a message and THANKS!!


----------



## minniefaye

bump  

vanvmom-- do you still have the tickets for me?


----------



## DL4my2kids

01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

03. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

09. Mouse13 needs 3 (9/26 -10/4/08)

10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

15. DL4my2kids needs 4 

16. mindylovesmickey needs 5

17. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

18. nodoubt51 needs 6

19. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

20. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

21. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

22. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

23. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

24. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

25. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

26. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

27. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

28. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

29. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

30. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

31. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

32. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

33. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

34. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

35. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

36. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

37. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

38. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

39. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

40. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

41. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

42. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

43. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

44. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

45. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

46. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)

47.  Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)


----------



## Mouse13

*Updating the list again*

01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

03. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

09. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

15. DL4my2kids needs 4 

16. mindylovesmickey needs 5

17. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

18. nodoubt51 needs 6

19. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

20. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

21. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

22. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

23. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

24. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

25. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

26. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

27. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

28. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

29. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

30. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

31. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

32. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

33. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

34. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

35. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

36. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

37. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

38. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

39. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

40. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

41. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

42. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

43. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

44. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

45. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

46. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)

47. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

I would like to be added to the list please. Thank you for all who share!!

cruise cruise cruise needs 4, 04/27-05/2/09


----------



## shishigirl

Could we also be added to the list ? We would like 3 tickets for shishigirl. Dates are Oct 11-18, 2008. Only 71 more days!! Yea!  Thanks to all who share!!!


----------



## DL4my2kids

01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

03. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

09. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

15. DL4my2kids needs 4 

16. mindylovesmickey needs 5

17. cruisin'Mike needs 5 (Aug)

18. nodoubt51 needs 6

19. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

20. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

21. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

22. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

23. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

24. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

25. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

26. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

27. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

28. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

29. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

30. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

31. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

32. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

33. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

34. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

35. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

36. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

37. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

38. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

39. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

40. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

41. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

42. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

43. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

44. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

45. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

46. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)

47. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

48.  Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

49.  Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Would it make sense to break the list into two parts? If one part of the list was for 2008 requests and one part was for 2009 requests, then those waiting for 2009 wouldn't have to bother turning down or passing on tickets only valid in 2008.  Does that make sense?  Just a thought--not trying to rock the boat...


----------



## Mouse13

I think we should leave the list as is. If someone is offered tickets that they cannot use, they can simply pass on them and ask that they be offered to the next person on the list. I think this is the fairest way to go since a lot of folks visit multiple times.  I also think this is simpler for someone who has tickets to share. Just my two cents......


----------



## DesertBell

I agree that we should leave it. It has taken nearly a year for me to get near the top of the list, and now we find that (due to a serious illness in the family of our traveling companion) we may have to postpone our trip to the beginning of next year. It is unlikely, and if that was the case of course I'd pass on tickets or pass forward any that had come to me, but if someone needs to change their dates I don't think they should lose their position on the list- and if we split it up into 08/09 at this point that is what would happen. 

Of course, I'm biased.


----------



## kiwitravel

I for one will gladly pass on any pre 31 Jan 2009 tickets on to the next below me that can use them.  My trip is not until June so it just makes sense.  I had thought about shifting my name down the list to just above the next 2009 trip but it was pointed out those above could change their dates and I would end up behind them.


----------



## DL4my2kids

Mouse13 said:


> I think we should leave the list as is. If someone is offered tickets that they cannot use, they can simply pass on them and ask that they be offered to the next person on the list. I think this is the fairest way to go since a lot of folks visit multiple times.  I also think this is simpler for someone who has tickets to share. Just my two cents......


----------



## usschmidt

Usschmidt would love to have 4 for our trip  Sept 1-2, 2008, but I know it's probably not going to happen. We will be getting AP's, so maybe we'll be able to use them another time.


----------



## cruisin'Mike

Feel free to take me off the list.  We leave in a little over a week & I'm down to number 17.  Thanks anyway, and I hope some of you get the tickets!


----------



## DL4my2kids

01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

03. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

09. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

15. DL4my2kids needs 4 

16. mindylovesmickey needs 5

17. nodoubt51 needs 6

18. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

19. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

20. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

21. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

22. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

23. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

24. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

25. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

26. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

27. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

28. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

29. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

30. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

31. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

32. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

33. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

34. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

35. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

36. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

37. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

38. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

39. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

40. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

41. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

42. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

43. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

44. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

45. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)

46. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

47. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

48. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

49. usschmidt needs 4 (9/1-9/8)


----------



## Mouse13

Bump


----------



## Vanvmom

I just sent 5 tickets to Minniefaye yesterday.


----------



## Mouse13

Vanvmom said:


> I just sent 5 tickets to Minniefaye yesterday.



Thanks so much for your generosity!


----------



## BurnsideMommy

I just realized I got dropped from the list a while back.    Just when I was getting closer too!!

Re-adding to the bottom.  

01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

03. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

09. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

15. DL4my2kids needs 4

16. mindylovesmickey needs 5

17. nodoubt51 needs 6

18. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

19. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

20. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

21. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

22. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

23. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

24. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

25. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

26. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

27. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

28. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

29. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

30. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

31. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

32. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

33. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

34. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

35. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

36. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

37. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

38. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

39. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

40. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

41. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

42. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

43. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

44. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

45. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)

46. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

47. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

48. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

49. usschmidt needs 4 (9/1-9/8)

50.  BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)


----------



## kcchica

I guess its a long shot at this point.. This is why I should pay attention more, but I will cross my fingers 

01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)

02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

03. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

09. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

15. DL4my2kids needs 4

16. mindylovesmickey needs 5

17. nodoubt51 needs 6

18. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

19. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

20. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

21. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

22. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

23. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

24. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

25. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

26. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

27. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

28. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

29. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

30. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

31. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

32. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

33. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

34. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

35. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

36. cheshiregirl needs 3 (9/5-9/08)

37. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

38. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

39. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

40. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

41. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

42. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

43. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

44. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

45. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)

46. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

47. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

48. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

49. usschmidt needs 4 (9/1-9/8)

50. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

51. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)


----------



## cheshiregirl

kcchica said:


> I guess its a long shot at this point.. This is why I should pay attention more, but I will cross my fingers
> 
> 01. minniefaye needs 2 to 6 tickets (Nov 4-11 '08)
> 
> 02. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)
> 
> 03. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)
> 
> 04. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)
> 
> 05. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
> 
> 06. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)
> 
> 07. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)
> 
> 08. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)
> 
> 09. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)
> 
> 10. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)
> 
> 11. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)
> 
> 12. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)
> 
> 13. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)
> 
> 14. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)
> 
> 15. DL4my2kids needs 4
> 
> 16. mindylovesmickey needs 5
> 
> 17. nodoubt51 needs 6
> 
> 18. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)
> 
> 19. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)
> 
> 20. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)
> 
> 21. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)
> 
> 22. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)
> 
> 23. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)
> 
> 24. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)
> 
> 25. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)
> 
> 26. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)
> 
> 27. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)
> 
> 28. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)
> 
> 29. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)
> 
> 30. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)
> 
> 31. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)
> 
> 32. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)
> 
> 33. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)
> 
> 34. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates
> 
> 35. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)
> 
> 36. cheshiregirl needs 2 (10/30-11/02)
> 
> 37. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)
> 
> 38. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)
> 
> 39. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)
> 
> 40. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)
> 
> 41. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)
> 
> 42. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)
> 
> 43. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)
> 
> 44. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)
> 
> 45. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)
> 
> 46. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)
> 
> 47. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09
> 
> 48. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)
> 
> 49. usschmidt needs 4 (9/1-9/8)
> 
> 50. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)
> 
> 51. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)



I changed my dates and # of tickets needed as I realized that DS does not need a ticket.  Thanks!


----------



## minniefaye

I got my tickets today!!!  Thank you SO much vanmom!!!!!  


01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

03. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

04. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

05. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

06. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

07. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

08. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

09. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

10. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

11. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

12. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

13. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

14. DL4my2kids needs 4

15. mindylovesmickey needs 5

16. nodoubt51 needs 6

17. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

18. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

19. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

20. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

21. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

22. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

23. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

24. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

25. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

26. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

27. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

28. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

29. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

30. bennyb98 needs 1 (Sept 14-20, 2008)

31. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

32. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

33. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

34. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

35. cheshiregirl needs 2 (10/30-11/02)

36. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

37. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

38. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

39. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

40. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

41. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

42. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

43. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

44. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)

45. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

46. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

47. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

48. usschmidt needs 4 (9/1-9/8)

49. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

51. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)


----------



## DesertBell

OMG! I am next on the list for 2008! Happy dance happy dance!


----------



## bennyb98

I was able to get myself a ticket from a friend so I removed myself and updated the list.

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

03. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

04. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

05. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

06. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

07. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

08. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

09. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

10. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

11. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

12. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

13. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

14. DL4my2kids needs 4

15. mindylovesmickey needs 5

16. nodoubt51 needs 6

17. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

18. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

19. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

20. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

21. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

22. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

23. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

24. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

25. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

26. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

27. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

28. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

29. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

30. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

31. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

32. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

33. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

34. cheshiregirl needs 2 (10/30-11/02)

35. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

36. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

37. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

38. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

39. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

40. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

41. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

42. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

43. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)

44. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

45. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

46. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

47. usschmidt needs 4 (9/1-9/8)

48. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

49. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Is it okay to update (remove) some of the dates that have passed?
For right now I just highlighted them in case anyone has an objection.

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. DesertBell needs 9 (12/13/08)

03. LynnTarrant needs 2 (8/15/08)

04. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

05. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

06. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

07. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

08. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

09. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

10. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

11. Dizney73 needs 3 (8/6/08)

12. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

13. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

14. DL4my2kids needs 4

15. mindylovesmickey needs 5

16. nodoubt51 needs 6

17. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

18. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

19. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

20. Lil' Grumpy needs 5 (8/16/08)

21. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

22. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

23. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

24. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

25. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

26. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

27. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

28. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

29. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

30. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

31. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

32. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

33. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

34. cheshiregirl needs 2 (10/30-11/02)

35. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

36. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

37. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

38. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

39. chrissiecutie needs 4 (08/15-22/2008)

40. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

41. vinnie_ a72 needs 4 (8/4-9/2008)

42. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

43. OnTheRoadAgain needs 1 (7/26/2008)

44. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

45. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

46. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

47. usschmidt needs 4 (9/1-9/8)

48. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

49. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)


Some of you lucky people are there right now!  Hope you're having a great time!


----------



## DesertBell

When the next round of updates happens, can whoever does it change me back to 8 tickets? My niece was going to come with us, but now she's not.  (I'd do it myself, but I don't want to mess with the update-in-progress.)


----------



## DL4my2kids

Bumpin up the post


----------



## joeysmommy

Hi
Original poster here!

We are going Sept 19-25 2008 and December 5-9 2008
I'd like to throw my name in the pot for 4 tickets please!

Thanks


----------



## abby

I was on the list last year for our trip, but didn't make the top, so I will try again, now that we have firm dates,

can I be added to the list, Dec 2-7 I need 5 tickets


----------



## DesertBell

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

03. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

04. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

05. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

06. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

07. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

08. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

09. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

10. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

11. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

12. DL4my2kids needs 4

13. mindylovesmickey needs 5

14. nodoubt51 needs 6

15. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

16. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

17. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

18. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

19.. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

20. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

21. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

22. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

23. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

24. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

25. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

26. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

27. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

28. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

29. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

30. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

31. cheshiregirl needs 2 (10/30-11/02)

32. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

33. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

34. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

35. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

36. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

37. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

38. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

39. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

40. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

41. usschmidt needs 4 (9/1-9/8)

42. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

43. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)

44. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

45. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)


----------



## ballarinamom

I noticed there are several trips planned in 2009. Aren't the current vouchers/tickets only valid until January 2009? Just curious about that because if you got your tickets today for a trip in June 2009, would they be valid? Just wanted to avoid disaster!


----------



## DesertBell

That was discussed a few pages back, and it was decided by general consensus to let the list stay as is, and the 2009 people will pass on the 2008 tickets (or offerers can go directly to the next 2008 person on the list.)  That's so that it doesn't cause problems if someone needs to change their dates.


----------



## DesertBell

bumpity.


----------



## ballarinamom

DesertBell said:


> That was discussed a few pages back, and it was decided by general consensus to let the list stay as is, and the 2009 people will pass on the 2008 tickets (or offerers can go directly to the next 2008 person on the list.)  That's so that it doesn't cause problems if someone needs to change their dates.



Sorry! I recall that discussion but I thought it was more to get the list in a more timely order- oops


----------



## pinktink83

Could I be added for October 6th-7th? I would need 3 tickets. I don't know if its too late...but we'd love to be able to check this out this year!

Thank you so much! We had tickets for this when we went in 2006, but it started drizzling right before and they cancelled it.  We still got to see Mickey in his house though.


----------



## cheshiregirl

pinktink83 said:


> Could I be added for October 6th-7th? I would need 3 tickets. I don't know if its too late...but we'd love to be able to check this out this year!
> 
> Thank you so much! We had tickets for this when we went in 2006, but it started drizzling right before and they cancelled it.  We still got to see Mickey in his house though.




You can feel free to add yourself to the bottom of the list, but there is practically no way that you will get tickets for an Oct. 2008 trip at this point.  Typically one person gets tickets every 6-8 weeks and the only way that most names leave the list is that their trip dates passes before they receive tickets.

But, if you have a trip planned for farther out it doesn't hurt to get on the list and cross your fingers!


----------



## cheshiregirl

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

03. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

04. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

05. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

06. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

07. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

08. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

09. annieb727 needs 6 (Sept 3rd)

10. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

11. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

12. DL4my2kids needs 4

13. mindylovesmickey needs 5

14. nodoubt51 needs 6

15. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

16. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

17. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

18. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

19.. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

20. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

21. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

22. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

23. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

24. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

25. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

26. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

27. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

28. LoveMyBOys needs 4-5 (8/27 - 8/29)

29. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

30. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

31. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

32. LitlbitWraps needs 3 (8/27-9/1/08)

33. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (9/18-25/08)

34. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

35. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

36. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

37. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

38. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

39. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

40. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

41. usschmidt needs 4 (9/1-9/8)

42. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

43. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)

44. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

45. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)


----------



## DesertBell

bump


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

Hey guys, just realized that this thread is wayyyy over the 250 post limit, so I'm going to lock it, split it, and then I'll bring it back here with links to the original.

ETA
Okay, guys.  My apologies.  Um... it's 250 pages, not posts.  (Working too many hours lately)


----------



## kiwitravel

Bump


----------



## Mililani Mouser

you guys can take my name off, i'm too far down the list to get it by the next week. mahalo!


----------



## kiwitravel

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

03. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

04. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

05. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

06. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

07. Mouse13 needs 5 (May 2009)

08. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

09. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

10. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

11. DL4my2kids needs 4

12. mindylovesmickey needs 5

13. nodoubt51 needs 6

14. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

15. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

16. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

17. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

18.. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

19. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

20. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

21. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

22. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

23. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

24. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

25. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

26. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

27. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

28. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

29. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

30. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

31. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

32. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

33. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

34. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

35. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

36. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

37. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

38. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)

39 Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

40. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)


----------



## Mouse13

Updating the number of tickets I need.......

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

03. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

04. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

05. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

06. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

07. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

08. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

09. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

10. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

11. DL4my2kids needs 4

12. mindylovesmickey needs 5

13. nodoubt51 needs 6

14. godalejunior needs 3 (1/25/09-1/31/09)

15. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

16. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

17. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

18.. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

19. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

20. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

21. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

22. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

23. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

24. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

25. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

26. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

27. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

28. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

29. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

30. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

31. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

32. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

33. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

34. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

35. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

36. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

37. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

38. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)

39 Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

40. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)


----------



## disneylandgeeksx4

Who would be next? I have 4 Toontown entrys. We went to every carachter b-fast and of course they were out and about the whole time we were there (31 Aug-7 Sept) so we never felt like going. I'll gladley send them to whoever is next on the list. 
Cheer's, Mike


----------



## godalejunior

Please PM kiwitravel to see if he/she would like them, that is the person who is next on the list. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## DL4my2kids

Appreciate the generosity.


----------



## kiwitravel

disneylandgeeksx4 said:


> Who would be next? I have 4 Toontown entrys. We went to every carachter b-fast and of course they were out and about the whole time we were there (31 Aug-7 Sept) so we never felt like going. I'll gladley send them to whoever is next on the list.
> Cheer's, Mike



Hi Mike  send them to DesertBell as they will only be valid to January next year and we go after that.

You can PM them, many thanks on behalf of the board


----------



## DesertBell

Just replied to the PM, and I'll update my numbers as soon as they get here. I am so excited- even if we don't get four more (enough for our whole group to go) this is enough to take the younger kids, and they'll love it. 

I really appreciate the generosity that keeps this thread going- and I love seeing it work the way it is supposed to. Thanks so much!


----------



## godalejunior

I can be removed from the list. I purchased tickets so we could attend. Thanks.


----------



## usschmidt

May I please be put back on the list? We now have AP's so I could use them anytime before the end of Aug 09.


----------



## DL4my2kids

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. DesertBell needs 8 (12/13/08)

03. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

04. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

05. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

06. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

07. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

08. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

09. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

10. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

11. DL4my2kids needs 4

12. mindylovesmickey needs 5

13. nodoubt51 needs 6

14. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

15. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

16. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

17.. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

18. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

19. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

20. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

21. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

22. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

23. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

24. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

25. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

26. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

27. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

28. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

29. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

30. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

31. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

32. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

33. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

34. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

35. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

36. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

37. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)

38 Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

39. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

40.  usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)


----------



## usschmidt

I need 4, sorry. Thought you were reading my mind


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

I just want to add that I'm so happy to see that this list working for some of us!  It feels good to spread our own version of pixie dust.


----------



## DesertBell

Updating the list to reflect the tickets that I received today from the VERY kind and generous Mike (Disneylandgeeksx4). Thank you so much!

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. DesertBell needs 4 (12/13/08)

03. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

04. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

05. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

06. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

07. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

08. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

09. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

10. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

11. DL4my2kids needs 4

12. mindylovesmickey needs 5

13. nodoubt51 needs 6

14. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

15. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

16. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

17.. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

18. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

19. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

20. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

21. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

22. Catrinabeach needs 9 (Sept 20-29, 2008)

23. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

24. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

25. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

26. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

27. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

28. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

29. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

30. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

31. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

32. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

33. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

34. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

35. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

36. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

37. kcchica needs 2 (9/27/08-10/2/08)

38 Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

39. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

40. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)


----------



## dr&momto2boys




----------



## DesertBell

Removing myself and updating the list; I just recieved my final four tix from a very kind and generous Dis-er! Thanks so much, and good luck guys!


01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

03. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

04. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

05. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

06. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

07. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

08. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

09. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

10. DL4my2kids needs 4

11. mindylovesmickey needs 5

12. nodoubt51 needs 6

13. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

14. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

15. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

16.. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

17. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

18. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

19. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

20. ballarinamom needs 4 (November 20, 2008)

21. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

22. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

23. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

24. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

25. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

26. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

27. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

28. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

29. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

30. dr&momto2boys needs 3 (10/3-9/2008)

31. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

32. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

33. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

34. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

35. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

36. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

37. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Next time someone updates the list, you can take me off.  We're leaving October 1st.  A little late for us to stand a chance.  Thank you to the people who do send their leftover tickets to the people on the list!  It is a nice idea!


----------



## Sherlee

Not to sound dumb or lazy (I don't want to read through pages of posts).  
Are these the vouchers that come as "Magical Extras" in the WDTC package?  If so, I have three to send out.  I just got my package on Thursday and we will not be going to Toontown.  It says they are valid through 1/31/09.  I can mail them out today...


----------



## fairykin

We have friends that will be joining us the day we are going to this..and so i bought their tickets on ebay.   

Some of you might want to try there as this list is wayyyyyyy long.

It is very nice of the people donating to do that.


----------



## Keyana

Sherlee,
Yes, Those are the ones.  It looks like Kiwitravel is next on the list.

Thank you so much for doing this.
K


----------



## Sherlee

Keyana - Thanks for clarifying!

I PM'd Kiwitravel, then saw they are going in 2009, so these won't work.  Should I move on to #2 who only needs one or on to #3 who needs the three that I have?  Sorry - don't mean to make things complicated!


----------



## DesertBell

Sherlee, you aren't making things complicated at all! Everyone on this list appreciates your generosity immensely. 

 Kiwitravel has said a couple times before that for 2008 tix to just go to the next person on the list. (That's how I got mine!)


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Sherlee said:


> Keyana - Thanks for clarifying!
> 
> I PM'd Kiwitravel, then saw they are going in 2009, so these won't work.  Should I move on to #2 who only needs one or on to #3 who needs the three that I have?  Sorry - don't mean to make things complicated!



You should offer one to #2 and two to #3.  How nice of you to add some magic to their trips!  Thank you!


----------



## J. Galt

Sherlee, 

I am number 3 on the list and I just PM'd you.  I would LOVE the two tickets and if my2mickeykids doesn't want or need the additional ticket I would LOVE that one too!  Thank you soooooooo much!  You just made my day!


----------



## mom4princesses

Its nice to see the list is moving along.   Thanks to all.  Cant wait for our trip in December.


----------



## Sherlee

So, what is a reasonable amount of time to wait to hear from someone after PMing them regarding the vouchers?  Thanks!

Off topic here...I started packing today!!!!  YIPPPEEEE!


----------



## kiwitravel

Sherlee said:


> So, what is a reasonable amount of time to wait to hear from someone after PMing them regarding the vouchers?  Thanks!
> 
> Off topic here...I started packing today!!!!  YIPPPEEEE!



It was the weekend down in this part of the world so didn't get to your PMs till today.

Please send the tickets to the next two below me who are going this year.  I can't use them as they will be expired by the time we go.


----------



## J. Galt

Hey... can anyone give an official ruling on how long it is appropriate to wait after PM'ing someone before the tix can go to the next person on the list.   Sherlee and I don't know what the official board etiquette is on this one, and neither one of us wants to get flamed.

By the way Sherlee.... sooooooooooooo jealous that you are already to the packing stage.  One more month for me!


----------



## DL4my2kids

Since alot of folks are gone and crazy busy over the weekend, I would say after 5 weekdays, move on.




J. Galt said:


> Hey... can anyone give an official ruling on how long it is appropriate to wait after PM'ing someone before the tix can go to the next person on the list.   Sherlee and I don't know what the official board etiquette is on this one, and neither one of us wants to get flamed.
> 
> By the way Sherlee.... sooooooooooooo jealous that you are already to the packing stage.  One more month for me!


----------



## ballarinamom

If they get passed over, they don't get taken off the list do they? I would say by Wednesday as that would give them the weekend to get back to work and a few days. If they suscribed to the thread, they are getting the reminders. Luckily for Jgalt, she doesn't need them today but there may be someone down the list who may need them quicker in the future. If you waiy until Wednesday, that's 5 days.

I can be removed from the list. I just ponied up and bought some from e-bay. We've been several times but it is DMIL's 1st visit and her birthday so we wanted to make it special. Hope everyone gets their tickets in time!


----------



## disneydreamertoo

disneydreamertoo needs 5 for June 13-27, 2009


----------



## Keyana

Wanted to wish Sherlee and Dr&momto2boys a wonderful trip filled wil tons of   May you build memories full of magic!

I would agree that if you haven't heard by Wed, move on. I do not know that there is a hard and fast rule.

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

03. J. Galt needs 3 (11/1-11/8/08)

04. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

05. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

06. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

07. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

08. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

09. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

10. DL4my2kids needs 4

11. mindylovesmickey needs 5

12. nodoubt51 needs 6

13. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

14. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

15. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

16.. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

17. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

18. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

19. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

20. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

21. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

22. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

23. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

24. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

25. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

26. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

27. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

28. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

29. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

30. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

31. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

32. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

33. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

34. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

35. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

36. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

I would also like to see the thread made into a "Sticky".  That way, someone who has tickets can be aware of the list and has that option to use it.  I believe though, that it entirely an option. If they are made aware of it and choose not to use it, that is their choice.  I am near the beginning of the list and our trip is 8 weeks away and we might not receive tickets in time.  If the 5 tickets were given to the people above me, that would put my name closer to the top, so of course that is a little frustrating, but that's the way it goes.  It is so nice of people to offer their tickets to others whether or not they are aware of the list and choose to use it or they choose another way of giving them to someone. I appreciate the generosity of these people. That's what makes these boards so nice.


----------



## godalejunior

disneyfan4ever54 said:


> I would also like to see the thread made into a "Sticky".  That way, someone who has tickets can be aware of the list and has that option to use it.  I believe though, that it entirely an option. If they are made aware of it and choose not to use it, that is their choice.  I am near the beginning of the list and our trip is 8 weeks away and we might not receive tickets in time.  If the 5 tickets were given to the people above me, that would put my name closer to the top, so of course that is a little frustrating, but that's the way it goes.  It is so nice of people to offer their tickets to others whether or not they are aware of the list and choose to use it or they choose another way of giving them to someone. I appreciate the generosity of these people. That's what makes these boards so nice.




Very well said!!!!


----------



## Disneyanajc

Mary Jo...there is a "sister" thread to this "TT Morning Madness' list, 'Anyone have Preferred Seating for Aladdin, etc.?' http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761073 ..The list was started by godalejunior, maybe she would like this list to be a sticky too.
Just a thought as there are two list...thanks JC


----------



## CrazyDuck

Disneyanajc said:


> Mary Jo...there is a "sister" thread to this "TT Morning Madness' list, 'Anyone have Preferred Seating for Aladdin, etc.?' http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761073 ..The list was started by godalejunior, maybe she would like this list to be a sticky too.
> Just a thought as there are two list...thanks JC



Or make 1 sticky with links to this thread and the aladdin thread!  Maybe someone should make a thread for those looking for leftover Premium Preferred Parade Viewing tickets too!


----------



## DesertBell

disneyfan4ever54 said:


> It is so nice of people to offer their tickets to others whether or not they are aware of the list and choose to use it or they choose another way of giving them to someone. I appreciate the generosity of these people. That's what makes these boards so nice.



 Completely agree.


----------



## J. Galt

Updating the list to take my name off.  I just received my tix from the very generous and kind Sherlee!  Thank you soooooooooo much  !  


01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

03. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

04. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

05. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

06. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

07. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

08. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

09. DL4my2kids needs 4

10. mindylovesmickey needs 5

11. nodoubt51 needs 6

12. nikki&petey needs 3 (9/08)

13. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

14. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

15. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

16. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

17. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

18. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

19. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

20. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

21. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

22. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

23. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

24. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

25. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

26. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

27. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

28. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

29. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

30. Shishigirl needs 3 (10/11 - 10/18, 2008)

31. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

32. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

33. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

34. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

35. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)


----------



## jordan13402

I need 6 for 02-28-09 to 03-06-09


----------



## javaj

We're now also going in November! I'm currently #3 so you never know, maybe someone'll share in time for our trip


----------



## jordan13402

added myself to the bottom of the list

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

03. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

04. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

05. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

06. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

07. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

08. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

09. DL4my2kids needs 4

10. mindylovesmickey needs 5

11. nodoubt51 needs 6

12. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

13. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

14. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

15. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

16. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

17. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

18. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

20. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

21. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

22. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

23. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

24. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

25. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

26. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

27. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

28. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

29. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

30. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

31. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

32. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

33. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

34. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

35. jordan13402 needs 6 (02-28-09 to 03-06-09)


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Bump


----------



## audrey2580

added myself to the bottom of the list

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

03. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

04. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

05. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

06. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

07. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

08. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

09. DL4my2kids needs 4

10. mindylovesmickey needs 5

11. nodoubt51 needs 6

12. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

13. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

14. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

15. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

16. Littleblackraincloud needs 3 (Dec 11-21 2008)

17. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

18. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

20. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

21. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

22. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

23. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

24. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

25. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

26. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

27. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

28. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

29. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

30. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

31. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

32. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

33. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

34. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

35. jordan13402 needs 6 (02-28-09 to 03-06-09)

36. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

I'm just updating my dates!  I hope everyone has a great trip!  

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

03. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

04. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

05. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

06. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

07. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

08. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

09. DL4my2kids needs 4

10. mindylovesmickey needs 5

11. nodoubt51 needs 6

12. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

13. Sally_fan needs 4 (10/19/08)

14. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

15. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

16. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (March 2-8 2009)

17. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

18. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

20. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

21. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

22. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

23. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

24. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

25. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

26. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

27. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

28. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

29. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

30. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

31. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

32. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

33. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

34. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

35. jordan13402 needs 6 (02-28-09 to 03-06-09)

36. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)


----------



## GBShorts

Please please pardon my ignorance. I'm here trying to help somebody out and I'm new to this!

We're going to Disneyland over Halloween weekend and as part of our package from WDTC, we got 2 entries that we will not use. They came in two little booklets and as far as I can tell do not have any info tied specifically to our park hoppers.  Are these the ticketes people are talking about for the morning madness or are they tickets you've had to purchase? 

Are these given out as a donation to whoever is in need? I'm fine with that-I just don't want to be giving them away if people are paying for them, if you know what I mean!

Anyway, if this is the right thing, then I have 2 tickets to go to whoever is at the top of the list if you can use tickets from this year for next. If somebody could give me some info and point me in the right direcion as to how to do this, I'd greatly appreciate it! I don't really want to read through 48 pages of info!  In the meantime, if there's an expiration date, I can check that and give you an update if needed. They're on the other end of the house and I haven't gotten up yet!  

Have a great day!
Shorts


----------



## dr&momto2boys

GBShorts said:


> Please please pardon my ignorance. I'm here trying to help somebody out and I'm new to this!
> 
> We're going to Disneyland over Halloween weekend and as part of our package from WDTC, we got 2 entries that we will not use. They came in two little booklets and as far as I can tell do not have any info tied specifically to our park hoppers.  Are these the ticketes people are talking about for the morning madness or are they tickets you've had to purchase?
> 
> Are these given out as a donation to whoever is in need? I'm fine with that-I just don't want to be giving them away if people are paying for them, if you know what I mean!
> 
> Anyway, if this is the right thing, then I have 2 tickets to go to whoever is at the top of the list if you can use tickets from this year for next. If somebody could give me some info and point me in the right direcion as to how to do this, I'd greatly appreciate it! I don't really want to read through 48 pages of info!  In the meantime, if there's an expiration date, I can check that and give you an update if needed. They're on the other end of the house and I haven't gotten up yet!
> 
> Have a great day!
> Shorts



How nice!  Yes, those are the tickets this group is looking for.  And no, nobody is supposed to be profitting from them.

Just PM the first person on the list.  Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## DL4my2kids

Thanks for the generosity.  I think if I recall, the list is right above your post.  Please PM the top person.  Thanks for sharing, it really is very thoughtful.  Have a great trip.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

How nice of you to offer GBShorts!

I just wanted to add, that I think there is an expiration date on them, and that if they were for your Halloween trip then they would only be good until 1/31/09.
Thanks for spreading some magic!


----------



## Sally_fan

Could the next person that updates the list please remove my name from it (#13)?? We leave in 3 days  so I am thinking that it's my time to bow out. Thanks!


----------



## jordan13402

just updating to take sallyfan off:

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

03. javaj needs 4 (Dec 2008)

04. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

05. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

06. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

07. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

08. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

09. DL4my2kids needs 4

10. mindylovesmickey needs 5

11. nodoubt51 needs 6

12. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

13. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

14. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

15. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (March 2-8 2009)

16. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

17. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

18. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

19. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

20. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

21. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

22. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

23. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

24. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

25. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

26. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

27. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

28. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

29. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

30. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

31. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

32. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

33. jordan13402 needs 6 (02-28-09 to 03-06-09)

34. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)


----------



## kiwitravel

I am top of the list but your tickets will expire before I get there, please PM the next two people below me as they would be able to use them...

Thanks


----------



## GBShorts

Thanks everybody for the info!
I have the vouchers in front of me and they do indeed say 1/31/09.

I guess I'm going to have to send out twice the mail!

PM's on the way.


----------



## Keyana

Just wanted to say thank you to GBshorts.   I am far from the top of the list, but it makes me smile everytime someone passes on tickets that they are not going to be using.  Thank you for taking the time (and the stamps) to send these out.

May your trip be filled with pixie dust!
K


----------



## javaj

I got what I needed so I can be removed. my2mickeykids may have gotten 1 from gbshorts, but for now, I'll leave it up to my2mickeykids to remove herself from the list. I'd like to get back on the bottom of the list for our June 2009 trip though - here's the list, hopefully updated correctly:

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

04. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

05. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

06. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

07. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

08. DL4my2kids needs 4

09. mindylovesmickey needs 5

10. nodoubt51 needs 6

11. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

12. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

13. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

14. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (March 2-8 2009)

15. Rainydaypixie needs 3 (10/21/08)

16. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

17. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

18. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

19. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

20. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

21. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

22. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

23. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

24. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

25. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

26. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

27. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

28. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

29. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

30. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

31. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

32. jordan13402 needs 6 (02-28-09 to 03-06-09)

33. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

34. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)


----------



## jordan13402

updated list to take off the folks leaving in 2 days

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)

04. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

05. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

06. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

07. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

08. DL4my2kids needs 4

09. mindylovesmickey needs 5

10. nodoubt51 needs 6

11. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

12. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

13. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

14. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (March 2-8 2009)

15. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

16. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

17. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

18. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

19. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

20. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

21. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

22. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

23. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

24. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

25. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

26. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

27. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

28. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

29. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

30. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

31. jordan13402 needs 6 (02-28-09 to 03-06-09)

32. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

33. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)


----------



## GBShorts

I sent one ticket each today to:

02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)


Disneyfan will still need one. Enjoy, everybody! Thanks again so much for the help!


----------



## jordan13402

updated:

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. disneyfan4ever54 needs 1 (December 2008)

03. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

04. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

05. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

06. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

07. DL4my2kids needs 4

08. mindylovesmickey needs 5

09. nodoubt51 needs 6

10. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

11. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

12. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

13. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (March 2-8 2009)

14. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

15. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

16. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

17. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

18. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

19. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

20. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

21. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

22. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

23. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

24. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

25. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

26. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

27. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

28. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

29. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

30. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

31. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

32. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

GBShorts said:


> I sent one ticket each today to:
> 
> 02. my2mickeykids needs 1 (11/08)
> 
> 03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (December 2008)
> 
> 
> Disneyfan will still need one. Enjoy, everybody! Thanks again so much for the help!



Thank you SO much! This is so nice of you! I can't wait to receive our ticket.


----------



## GBShorts

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!! I feel AWFUL!! Somehow I got my names and such mixed up and I sent pm's to the wrong people!!  I actually sent 1 ticket to javaj and one to disneyfan4ever54.  I am really sorry my2mickeykids, I don't have any clue how that happened. I think I misread everything and when I wrote who I had sent to, I copy/pasted instead of paying attention to who I had been writing to in my pm's.

 I hope I didn't mess something up really badly. Here's the list with My2mickeykids put back on where she was. 

I'm so sorry!!!!!!!!!

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. My2mickeykids needs 2 (Nov 2008)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 1 (December 2008)

04. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

05. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

06. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

07. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

08. DL4my2kids needs 4

09. mindylovesmickey needs 5

10. nodoubt51 needs 6

11. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

12. Mo3bys needs 7 (10/26/08)

13. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

14. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (March 2-8 2009)

15. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

16. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

17. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

18. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

19. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

20. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

21. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

22. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

23. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

24. Keyana needs 6 (12/6 - 12/14)

25. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09

26. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

27. Joeysmommy needs 4(9/19/08-9/25/08 & 12/5/08-12/09/08)

28. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

29. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

30. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

31. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

32. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

33. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)


----------



## jordan13402

just updating the list:

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. My2mickeykids needs 2 (Nov 2008)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 1 (December 2008)

04. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

05. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

06. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

07. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

08. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

09. mindylovesmickey needs 5

10. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

11. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

12. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (March 2-8 2009)

13. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

14. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

15. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

16. LynnythePooh 2? unknown travel dates

17. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

18. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

19. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

20. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

21. BramsKT needs 6 or at least 4 (11/01-4/2008)

22. Keyana needs 6 (12/6/08 - 12/14/08)

23. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

24. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

25. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

26. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

27. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

28. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

29. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

30. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

31. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)


----------



## Chereya

I tried the search but it wasn't working.    Can anyone tell me what is the usual opening time for Toontown?  Is it one hour after park opening?  Just trying to plan out the day.  I don't have any TTMM tickets and don't plan to get any.  

TIA!


----------



## DesertBell

Yes, TT normally opens to the general public one hour after the park opens.


----------



## jordan13402

just updating the list:

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. My2mickeykids needs 2 (Nov 2008)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 1 (December 2008)

04. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

05. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

06. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

07. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

08. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

09. mindylovesmickey needs 5 (11/08)

10. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

11. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

12. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (March 2-8 2009)

13. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

14. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

15. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

16. LynnythePooh 2  (06/09)

17. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

18. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

19. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

20. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

21. Keyana needs 6 (12/6/08 - 12/14/08)

22. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

23. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

25. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

26. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

27. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

28. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

29. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

30. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)


----------



## Ross3half

Could we be added to the list?  4 tickets for 11/21-24...thank you!!!


----------



## bronko78

Wow, this is really neat!

Could we be added to the list please for 3 tickets for anytime?


----------



## jordan13402

just updating the list:

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. My2mickeykids needs 2 (Nov 2008)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 1 (December 2008)

04. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

05. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

06. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

07. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

08. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

09. mindylovesmickey needs 5 (11/08)

10. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

11. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

12. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (March 2-8 2009)

13. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

14. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

15. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

16. LynnythePooh 2  (06/09)

17. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

18. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

19. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

20. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

21. Keyana needs 6 (12/6/08 - 12/14/08)

22. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

23. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

25. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

26. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

27. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

28. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

29. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

30. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

31. Ross3half needs 4 (11/21 - 11/24/08)

32. bronko78 needs 3


----------



## Shula8205

Can you please add us to the list??  We need 10 tickets for 2/20/09 - 2/24/09 if possible . . . We don't need a ticket for the baby that's travelling with us, right??  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jordan13402

just updating the list:

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. My2mickeykids needs 2 (Nov 2008)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 1 (December 2008)

04. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

05. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

06. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

07. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

08. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

09. mindylovesmickey needs 5 (11/08)

10. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

11. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

12. Littleblackraincloud needs 2 (March 2-8 2009)

13. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

14. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

15. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

16. LynnythePooh 2  (06/09)

17. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

18. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

19. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

20. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

21. Keyana needs 6 (12/6/08 - 12/14/08)

22. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

23. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

25. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

26. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

27. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

28. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

29. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

30. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

31. Ross3half needs 4 (11/21 - 11/24/08)

32. bronko78 needs 3

33. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

We are changing our dates again.  

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. My2mickeykids needs 2 (Nov 2008)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 1 (December 2008)

04. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

05. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

06. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

07. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

08. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

09. mindylovesmickey needs 5 (11/08)

10. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

11. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

12. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

13. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

14. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

15. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

16. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

17. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

18. cheshiregirl needs 2 (12/22-25/08)

19. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

20. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

21. Keyana needs 6 (12/6/08 - 12/14/08)

22. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

23. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

25. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

26. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

27. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

28. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

29. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

30. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

31. Ross3half needs 4 (11/21 - 11/24/08)

32. bronko78 needs 3

33. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)


----------



## cheshiregirl

A date change and an addition of a ticket for my niece who'll be joining us for her birthday trip


01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. My2mickeykids needs 2 (Nov 2008)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 1 (December 2008)

04. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

05. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

06. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

07. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

08. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

09. mindylovesmickey needs 5 (11/08)

10. kurtztk needs 4 (11/23-28/08)

11. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

12. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

13. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

14. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

15. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

16. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

17. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

18. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

19. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

20. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

21. Keyana needs 6 (12/6/08 - 12/14/08)

22. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

23. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

25. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

26. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

27. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

28. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

29. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

30. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

31. Ross3half needs 4 (11/21 - 11/24/08)

32. bronko78 needs 3

33. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)


----------



## Mouse13

Bump!


----------



## jordan13402

dropped off the folks whose dates have passed.


01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. My2mickeykids needs 2 (Nov 2008)

03. disneyfan4ever54 needs 1 (December 2008)

04. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

05. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

06. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

07. obnurrse needs 3 (11/08)

08. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

09. mindylovesmickey needs 5 (11/08)

10. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

11. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

12. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

13. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

14. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

15. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

16. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

17. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

18. Rachael Q needs 4 (11/27/08)

19. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

20. Keyana needs 6 (12/6/08 - 12/14/08)

21. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

22. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

23. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

24. Abby needs 5 (12/02/08-12/07/08)

25. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

26. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

27. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

28. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

29. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

31. bronko78 needs 3

32. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)


----------



## christine*

are morning madness tickets the same as magic morning tickets?


----------



## cheshiregirl

christine* said:


> are morning madness tickets the same as magic morning tickets?




No... Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness is an event that happens four times a week right after park opening.  After rope drop Toontown is opened up an hour early for ticket holders.  There are character greetings and a short show where all attendees are made honorary citizens of Toontown and given a special button to wear.  

The only way to get tickets is to have them included with a package that you purchase for your whole Disneyland trip.  Since you cannot purchase them separately a lot of people who are APs or local day visitors look to the generosity of those people on the boards who got them with their vacation package and don't plan to use them for whatever reason.


----------



## DesertBell

Well, my trip got cancelled, so I am passing on 4 of the MM tix that were so generously passed on to me. (the other family that was travelling with us is still going.  )


----------



## DesertBell

Sending 1 to Disneyfan4ever. I pm'ed Jenjersnap without a response, so moving on to mom4princesses.


----------



## DesertBell

Sending 5 to mom4princesses!


----------



## DesertBell

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

04. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

05. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

06. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

07. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

08. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

09. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

10. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

11. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

12. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

13. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

14. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

15. Keyana needs 6 (12/6/08 - 12/14/08)

16. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

18. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

19. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

20. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

21. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

22. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

23. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

24. bronko78 needs 3

25. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)


----------



## Carson2004

Can we be added to the list?  2 tickets for April 2009.


----------



## DisDancerina

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

04. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

05. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

06. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

07. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

08. Mom4princesses needs 6 (Dec 2008)

09. Jenn1116 needs 4 (12/3/08)

10. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

11. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

12. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

13. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

14. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

15. Keyana needs 6 (12/6/08 - 12/14/08)

16. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

18. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

19. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

20. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

21. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

22. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

23. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

24. bronko78 needs 3

25. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

26. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)


----------



## disneykreyzee

I to would love to get added to the list for the March 2009!  4 tickets please


----------



## jordan13402

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

04. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

05. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

06. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

07. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

08. Mom4princesses needs 1 (Dec 2008)

09. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

10. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

11. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

12. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

13. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

14. Keyana needs 6 (12/6/08 - 12/14/08)

15. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

16. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

17. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

18. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

19. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

20. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

21. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

22. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

23. bronko78 needs 3

24. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

25. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

26. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)


----------



## jordan13402

also, if anyone sees their name on this list and has either canceled or can give a more specific date please just reply to the thread...We have some folks that have just the year listed!


----------



## kiwitravel

jordan13402 said:


> also, if anyone sees their name on this list and has either canceled or can give a more specific date please just reply to the thread...We have some folks that have just the year listed!



We are June or July but haven't fixed a firm date yet.


----------



## Keyana

Updating my trip dates to reflect new dates.

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

04. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

05. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

06. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

07. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

08. Mom4princesses needs 1 (Dec 2008)

09. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

10. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

11. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

12. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

13. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

14. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

15. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

16. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

17. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

18. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

19. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

20. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

21. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

22. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

23. bronko78 needs 3

24. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

25. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

26. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)


----------



## jordan13402

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

04. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

05. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

06. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

07. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

08. Mom4princesses needs 1 (Dec 2008)

09. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

10. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

11. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

12. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

13. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

14. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

15. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

16. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

17. Joeysmommy needs 4 (12/5/08-12/09/08)

18. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

19. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

20. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

21. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

22. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

23. bronko78 needs 3

24. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

25. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

26. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)[/QUOTE]


----------



## mom4princesses

DesertBell said:


> Sending 5 to mom4princesses!


I got my tickets. Thanks to DesertBell. You can remove me from the list I only needed 5.  Thanks again.


----------



## NicoleDisneyFan

Need to be added for 4 (March 10-13 2009) Thanks! Do you just add yourself to the list?


----------



## trodrigue

Does anyone know if the new packages have expiration dates for 09 yet??


----------



## jordan13402

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

04. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

05. DL4my2kids needs 4 (june/2009)

06. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

07. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

08. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

09. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

10. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

11. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

12. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

13. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

14. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

15. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

16. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

17. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

18. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

19. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

20. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

21. bronko78 needs 3

22. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

23. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

24. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

25. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)


----------



## jordan13402

NicoleDisneyFan said:


> Need to be added for 4 (March 10-13 2009) Thanks! Do you just add yourself to the list?



you can do it but I jut did for you....if you update your trip just update the list.


----------



## DL4my2kids

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

04. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

05. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

06. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

07. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

08. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

09. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

10. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

11. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

12. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

13. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

14. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

15. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

16. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

17. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

18. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

19. audrey2580 needs 4 or 3 (12/07/08-12/09/08)

20. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

21. bronko78 needs 3

22. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

23. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

24. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

25. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)


----------



## jordan13402

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

04. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

05. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

06. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

07. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

08. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

09. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

10. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

11. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

12. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

13. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

14. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

15. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

16. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

17. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

18. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

19. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

20. bronko78 needs 3

21. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

22. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

23. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

24. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

I have 2 tickets that we didn't use on our recent trip. I sent a PM to jenjersnap a week ago and haven't received a reply. (No exact dates for her Dec. trip are listed, so maybe it is over by now? )I don't see anyone else on the list between now and January (when the tickets expire). BurnsideMommy has posted about her trip, so I know that has occurred already. Am I missing somebody on the list or does anybody need these tickets?


----------



## jordan13402

disneyfan4ever54 said:


> I have 2 tickets that we didn't use on our recent trip. I sent a PM to jenjersnap a week ago and haven't received a reply. (No exact dates for her Dec. trip are listed, so maybe it is over by now? )I don't see anyone else on the list between now and January (when the tickets expire). BurnsideMommy has posted about her trip, so I know that has occurred already. Am I missing somebody on the list or does anybody need these tickets?




try these guys:

15. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

I mentioned in my post that she has already returned from her trip. (she posted about it in some other threads on here). I'll check with her just in case there is a 2nd trip planned.


----------



## Vala

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. jenjersnap needs at least 3 tickets/would prefer 4 (12/08)

04. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

05. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

06. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

07. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

08. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

09. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

10. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

11. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

12. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

13. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

14. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

15. BurnsideMommy needs 4 - (December 2008)

16. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

17. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

18. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

19. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

20. bronko78 needs 3

21. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

22. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

23. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

24. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

25. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)


----------



## tzuhouse

OK, so are all the rides and such open during TTMM or is it more of the show and such?  Do you get character autographs during this time?

Mary


----------



## Ethan's dad

ok, I just discovered this thread and will add my name to the list (anywhere from 2-7 tickets) for Jan 21-25 (on the off chance the Jan expiration tix would still work for us - I'm not sure of the exact expiration date).


----------



## jordan13402

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

06. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

07. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

08. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

09. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

10. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

11. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

12. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

13. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

14. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

15. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

16. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

17. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

18. bronko78 needs 3

19. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

20. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

21. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

22. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

23. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)


----------



## jordan13402

Ethan's dad said:


> ok, I just discovered this thread and will add my name to the list (anywhere from 2-7 tickets) for Jan 21-25 (on the off chance the Jan expiration tix would still work for us - I'm not sure of the exact expiration date).



I'd say PM the gal above ad ask for hers...I think the don't expire until the end of the month.


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

jordan13402 said:


> I'd say PM the gal above ad ask for hers...I think the don't expire until the end of the month.



Yes, they expire on the 31st. I was planning on contacting this person today after seeing this post last night, so I will go ahead and do that.


----------



## Ethan's dad

I'm adding myself to the list in case anyone has any of the tix that expire end of Jan 2009 - we are going Jan 22-25 and have two tix on the way (thanks disneyfan4ever54!) but would love at least one more if anyone has any that are about to expire!  Thanks all!

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

06. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

07. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

08. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

09. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

10. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

11. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

12. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

13. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

14. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

15. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

16. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

17. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

18. bronko78 needs 3

19. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

20. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

21. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

22. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

23. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

24. Ethan's Dad needs 1-5 (Jan 22-25 2009)


----------



## Vala

tzuhouse said:


> OK, so are all the rides and such open during TTMM or is it more of the show and such?  Do you get character autographs during this time?
> 
> Mary



There's a little show, and most of the characters are out signing autographs and posing pictures before that. I'm pretty sure the rides were open after the show, but can't confirm 100 %. I used the time to take some pictures and got some special pictures with Goofy when his assistant saw it was my birthday.


----------



## Mouse13

Just bumping our list back up!


----------



## usschmidt

Just a friendly bump.


----------



## Mouse13

usschmidt said:


> Just a friendly bump.


I second that idea.


----------



## rszdtrvl

Adding myself to the list - March 29, 30, 31 - 2009. I would need 3 tickets please.


01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

06. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

07. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

08. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

09. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

10. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

11. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

12. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

13. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

14. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

15. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

16. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

17. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

18. bronko78 needs 3

19. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

20. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

21. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

22. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

23. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

24. Ethan's Dad needs 1-5 (Jan 22-25 2009)

25. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)


----------



## angelhair45

Can I be added to the list?
February 12-15 2009.
At least 3 possibly 5.


----------



## lulu2

Could we please be added to this list? We will be visiting DLR 2/22-2/26. I would request at least 2 tickets but 3 if possible. Thanks so much.

On a side note, I looked at buying tickets on Ebay but they all expire 1/31, does anyone know when tickets will be available for a later date?

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Bugdozer

Hi,

May I be added to the list.  I am in need of 4 my dates are 4/23-5/4

Thank you,

Bug


----------



## evandmp

Adding myself. I need 3 tickets, 4 if they require one for our 1 year old. Anyone know? We'll be there Feb 9-11. 

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

06. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

07. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

08. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

09. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

10. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

11. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

12. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

13. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

14. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

15. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

16. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

17. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

18. bronko78 needs 3

19. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

20. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

21. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

22. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

23. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

24. Ethan's Dad needs 1-5 (Jan 22-25 2009)

25. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

26. evandmp needs 3 (Feb 9-11)


----------



## TiredX2

I added the people who had requested being added to the list.

Just a warning, though--- I have been on the list for quite a while (am now #9) and will probably not get tickets in time for my trip in May.  People who are adding to the end for before that--- it is really, really, really unlikelyl you will get tickets.

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

06. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

07. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

08. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

09. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

10. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

11. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

12. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

13. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

14. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

15. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

16. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

17. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

18. bronko78 needs 3

19. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

20. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

21. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

22. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

23. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

24. Ethan's Dad needs 1-5 (Jan 22-25 2009)

25. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

26. angelhair45 needs 3-5 (February 12-15 2009)

27. lulu2 needs 2-3 (2/22-2/26 2009)

28. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

29. evandmp needs 3 (Feb 9-11)


----------



## jordan13402

thanks Tiredx2...I meant to add them


----------



## mrsmeyer

our trip dates are April 29th, 30th and May 1st (Wed-Fri) Our party is 2adults, a 5 year old, 3 year old and not sure if I'd need a ticket for our 1 year old.......THANKS so much for such an awesome list/generous/thoughtful ...etc.
MRSMEYER in TEXAS


----------



## jordan13402

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. tzuhouse needs 4 (2/1/2009)

06. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

07. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

08. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

09. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

10. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

11. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

12. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

13. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

14. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

15. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

16. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

17. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

18. bronko78 needs 3

19. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

20. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

21. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

22. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

23. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

24. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

25. angelhair45 needs 3-5 (February 12-15 2009)

26. lulu2 needs 2-3 (2/22-2/26 2009)

27. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

28. evandmp needs 3 (Feb 9-11)

29. mrsmeyer needs 4 (4/29 to 5/1 2009)


----------



## tzuhouse

We leave on Sunday, so next time someone redoes the list, you can remove us from it.

We are number 5.

Mary


----------



## jordan13402

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

16. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

17. bronko78 needs 3

18. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

19. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

20. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

21. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

22. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

23. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

24. angelhair45 needs 3-5 (February 12-15 2009)

25. lulu2 needs 2-3 (2/22-2/26 2009)

26. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

27. evandmp needs 3 (Feb 9-11)

28. mrsmeyer needs 4 (4/29 to 5/1 2009)


----------



## Ross3half

We need 3 or 4 for May 12-15.


----------



## Mililani Mouser

Please add me to the list:

4 tickets Dec 1-11, 2009

Mahalo!!


----------



## cheshiregirl

Just as an FYI to those who were wondering about tickets for 1 year olds--any child that does not need a ticket to get into the park (under 3 years old) also does not need a ticket to MTTMM.


----------



## nun69

please add me

need 5 tickets for Toontown Madness and Alladin Preferred Seating

8/20-8/28 09


----------



## cheshiregirl

bump


----------



## nun69

bump...can someone add me to the list please or do I just copy and paste the list and add my name at the bottom? Thanks~


----------



## albertamommyof4

i know this is a long shot as the list is very long. 
But me and my family finnally are able to go see the mouse, we have never been to the states , we live in alberta, canada.
I would love to be able for my kids to see this as it will probably be the only time they get to go as kids lol
we are a family of 2 adults and 4 kids aged  11 year old, a 9 year old a will be 7 yearold and a 2 year old( still will be 2 for trip) our dates that we will be in disneyland are April 24, 25, 26, 27, 28 
Thank you


----------



## mrsmeyer

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

16. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

17. bronko78 needs 3

18. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

19. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

20. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

21. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

22. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

23. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

24. angelhair45 needs 3-5 (February 12-15 2009)

25. lulu2 needs 2-3 (2/22-2/26 2009)

26. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

27. evandmp needs 3 (Feb 9-11)

28. mrsmeyer needs 4 (Feb 25-27)

29. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

30. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

31. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

32. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)


Hope its okay that I updated the list, I made the adds up to this point and I changed the dates that I am going to be going....sooooo excited. Please double check if you name is there and if the info is correct. CHeers


----------



## nun69

thanks for adding me and updating


----------



## mrsmeyer

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009)

03. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

16. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

17. bronko78 needs 3

18. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

19. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

20. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

21. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

22. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

23. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

24. angelhair45 needs 3-5 (February 12-15 2009)

25. lulu2 needs 2-3 (2/22-2/26 2009)

26. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

27. mrsmeyer needs 4 (Feb 25-27)

28. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

29. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

30. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

31. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)


----------



## mommyof2boys1girl

Figured it's worth a shot...please add us to the list!
Our family is going in May, and we'd love to be put on the MTTMM tickets list.  There will be 4 of us who need tickets (dd is under 3)

Thanks!


----------



## Mouse13

Just updating my dates. Good luck to everyone!

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. trodrigue needs up to 7 (2/2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

16. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

17. bronko78 needs 3

18. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

19. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

20. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

21. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

22. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

23. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

24. angelhair45 needs 3-5 (February 12-15 2009)

25. lulu2 needs 2-3 (2/22-2/26 2009)

26. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

27. mrsmeyer needs 4 (Feb 25-27)

28. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

29. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

30. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

31. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)


----------



## DL4my2kids




----------



## beezcow

Add me to the list it's worth a shot.  I need 4 we are there 3/14 - 3/22.  Thanks!


----------



## trodrigue

Hi!  Can you help me?

My new name is QueenDoOver 

And if you could change my Feb date to November, that would be great.

Tracey


----------



## Mouse13

Just a little daylight savings time bump.......


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Updated 3/8/09  

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

16. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

17. bronko78 needs 3

18. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

19. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

20. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

21. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

22. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

23. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

24. angelhair45 needs 3-5 (February 12-15 2009)

25. lulu2 needs 2-3 (2/22-2/26 2009)

26. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

27. mrsmeyer needs 4 (Feb 25-27)

28. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

29. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

30. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

31. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

32. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

33. beezcow needs 4 (3/14-3/22 2009)

34. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)


----------



## mrsmeyer

Updated my trip already passed....bumped everyone up one! Thanx 

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. jordan13402 needs 6 (2/28/09 - 3/07/09)

16. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

17. bronko78 needs 3

18. Shula8205 needs 10 (2/20/09 - 2/24/09)

19. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

20. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

21. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

22. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

23. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

24. angelhair45 needs 3-5 (February 12-15 2009)

25. lulu2 needs 2-3 (2/22-2/26 2009)

26. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

27. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

28. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

29. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

30. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

31. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

32. beezcow needs 4 (3/14-3/22 2009)

33. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Thanks! I'm going to go ahead and remove the rest of the people who had February dates in order to keep the list current, if that's o.k. with everyone.  

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

16. bronko78 needs 3

17. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

18. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

19. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

20. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

21. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

22. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

23. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

24. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

25. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

26. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

27. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

28. beezcow needs 4 (3/14-3/22 2009)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)
__________________


----------



## Kiwianna

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

16. bronko78 needs 3

17. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

18. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

19. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

20. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

21. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

22. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

23. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

24. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

25. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

26. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

27. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

28. beezcow needs 4 (3/14-3/22 2009)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

30. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)
__________________


----------



## ksdisneyfan

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

16. bronko78 needs 3

17. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

18. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

19. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

20. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

21. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

22. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

23. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

24. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

25. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

26. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

27. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

28. beezcow needs 4 (3/14-3/22 2009)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

30. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

31. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)


----------



## kiwitravel

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

16. bronko78 needs 3

17. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

18. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

19. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

20. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

21. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

22. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

23. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

24. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

25. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

26. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

27. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

28. beezcow needs 4 (3/14-3/22 2009)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

30. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

31. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

32. snoworange up to 5 April 14 2009


----------



## tink2008

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

16. bronko78 needs 3

17. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

18. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

19. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

20. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

21. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

22. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

23. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

24. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

25. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

26. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

27. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

28. beezcow needs 4 (3/14-3/22 2009)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

30. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

31. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

32. snoworange up to 5 April 14 2009

33. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)


----------



## Teki

Im supposed to get 3, but my sister hasn't decided if she wants to go or not I wont know till after our trip, would you still be interested in late April?


----------



## Mouse13

Teki said:


> Im supposed to get 3, but my sister hasn't decided if she wants to go or not I wont know till after our trip, would you still be interested in late April?



Thanks for your response. We're definitley interested so please contact the first person on the list after your trip. Hope you and your sister have a magical time!


----------



## gapoochi

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

16. bronko78 needs 3

17. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

18. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

19. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

20. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

21. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

22. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

23. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

24. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

25. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

26. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

27. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

28. beezcow needs 4 (3/14-3/22 2009)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

30. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

31. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

32. snoworange up to 5 April 14 2009

33. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

34. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)


----------



## cheshiregirl

bump


----------



## cccdisney

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

16. bronko78 needs 3

17. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

18. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

19. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

20. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

21. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

22. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

23. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

24. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

25. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

26. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

27. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

28. beezcow needs 4 (3/14-3/22 2009)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

30. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

31. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

32. snoworange up to 5 April 14 2009

33. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

34. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

35. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)


----------



## Mouse13

Just a friendly little bump on my birthday.......

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (April 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. klam chowder needs 1 (03/20-21/2009)

11. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

12. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

13. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

14. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

15. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

16. bronko78 needs 3

17. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

18. disneykreyzee needs 4 (March 09)

19. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 (March 10-13 2009)

20. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

21. rszdtrvl needs 3 (March 29, 30, 31 2009)

22. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

23. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

24. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

25. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

26. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

27. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

28. beezcow needs 4 (3/14-3/22 2009)

29. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

30. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

31. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

32. snoworange up to 5 April 14 2009

33. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

34. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

35. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Mouse13: Happy Birthday!  I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Mouse13

disneyfan4ever54 said:


> Mouse13: Happy Birthday!  I hope you have a great day!



Thanks for the well wishes! I'm having a wonderful birthday but it sure would be nice if I could be at Disneyland!!!!


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Mouse13 said:


> Thanks for the well wishes! I'm having a wonderful birthday but it sure would be nice if I could be at Disneyland!!!!



Yes.....that would make it so much better! It's not my birthday, but I am REALLY missing Disneyland today! My birthday is is in Sept. and we are (hopefully!) going in Oct. so I guess It will be a "late" birthday present for me! I hope you can do something else for fun today!


----------



## DL4my2kids

Just a friendly little bump on my birthday.......

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

11. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

12. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

13. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

14. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

15. bronko78 needs 3

16. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

17. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 

18. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

19. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

20. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

21. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

22. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

23. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

24. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

25. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

26. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

27. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

28. snoworange up to 5 April 14 2009

29. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

30. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

31. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Adding my name on the list

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (May 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

11. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

12. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

13. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

14. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

15. bronko78 needs 3

16. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

17. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 

18. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

19. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

20. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

21. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

22. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

23. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

24. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

25. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

26. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

27. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

28. snoworange up to 5 April 14 2009

29. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

30. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

31. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

32. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)


----------



## Disney Dider

We have 6 people going April 19-24, 2009.  Thanks!!


----------



## Mouse13

Updating my dates......

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (June 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (5/24/09-5/30/09)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

11. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

12. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

13. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

14. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

15. bronko78 needs 3

16. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

17. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 

18. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

19. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

20. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

21. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

22. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

23. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

24. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

25. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

26. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

27. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

28. snoworange up to 5 April 14 2009

29. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

30. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

31. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

32. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)


----------



## TiredX2

DH was in a horrible skiing accident so we are moving our dates.   Updated below:

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (June 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

11. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

12. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

13. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

14. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

15. bronko78 needs 3

16. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

17. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 

18. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

19. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

20. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

21. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

22. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

23. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

24. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

25. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

26. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

27. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

28. snoworange up to 5 April 14 2009

29. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

30. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

31. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

32. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

*Sorry, if this is wrong!*

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (June 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

11. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

12. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

13. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

14. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

15. bronko78 needs 3

16. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

17. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 

18. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

19. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

20. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

21. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

22. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

23. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

24. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

25. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

26. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

27. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

28. snoworange up to 5 April 14 2009

29. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

30. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

31. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

32. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

33. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)


----------



## BethID

I would like to be added to the list.  I am looking for 4 tickets in December 2009. Thanks.


----------



## trstno1

Please add me for 5 tickets in early November.  Thanks!


----------



## QueenDoOver

TiredX2 said:


> DH was in a horrible skiing accident so we are moving our dates.   Updated below:
> 
> Sorry to hear about your husband.  Sure hope he will recover quickly.


----------



## kailuagirl

Could you please add me to the list.  I need 2 for the end of June.  Thank you!!!


----------



## gramto2boys

Hi all, I am taking my grandson to Disneyland for his first eve trip. he turns 7 this week 
Any ways I have never been to toon town, and as he loves the characters so much I was hoping to get into to toontown early. if any one has any tickets, please think of us. we need two. we will be going in August. I raise my grand kids and since Im in a chair I can only take one at a time. He is soo excited!!
thanks


----------



## TiredX2

QueenDoOver said:


> TiredX2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DH was in a horrible skiing accident so we are moving our dates.   Updated below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about your husband.  Sure hope he will recover quickly.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the good thoughts.  He's doing much better (well, it has been 3.5 weeks).  He is back to work part time and can get around pretty well between crutches & wheelchair.  Now only 8-11 months and he should be just about better.  

Updated

01. Kiwitravel needs 4 (June 2009)

02. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (June 2009 or October 2009)

03. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

04. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

05. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

06. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

07. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

08. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

09. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

10. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

11. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

12. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

13. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

14. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

15. bronko78 needs 3

16. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

17. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 

18. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

19. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

20. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

21. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

22. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

23. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

24. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

25. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

26. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

27. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

28. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

29. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

30. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

31. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

32. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10) 

33. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

34. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

35. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

36. gramto2boys needs 2 (8/2009)


----------



## Teki

KiwiTravel, I have just Private Messaged you in regards to my unused tix. Please get back to me ASAP!


----------



## thmar

We need only (1) one tix.  We are leaving May 13, 2009.  We have 3 tixs but there are 4 of us.  Anyone have just 1 (one)?  Thanks.


----------



## kiwitravel

We have had to postpone our trip to 2010 due to the exchange rate between kiwi and US being so bad.    So I am taking my name off the list and have PM Teki to pass the tickets on to mouse13.  This listing is great and while only a small percent get tickets it is still well worth being on it.


01. Mouse13 needs 3 to 5 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

06. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

07. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

08. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

09. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

10. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

11. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

12. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

13. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

14. bronko78 needs 3

15. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

16. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 

17. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

18. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

19. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

20. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

21. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

22. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

23. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

24. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

25. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

26. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

27. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

28. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

29. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

30. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

31. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10) 

32. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

33. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

34. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

35. gramto2boys needs 2 (8/2009)


----------



## Mouse13

kiwitravel said:


> We have had to postpone our trip to 2010 due to the exchange rate between kiwi and US being so bad.    So I am taking my name off the list and have PM Teki to pass the tickets on to mouse13.  This listing is great and while only a small percent get tickets it is still well worth being on it.



kiwitravel, I'm so sorry you've had to postpone your trip. I hope that you are able to get tickets to TTMM when you visit next year. Best wishes to you and your family!

Teki, thanks for thinking of all of us waiting patiently here on this thread. I'm sure we're all imagining the joy and delight in the eyes of our children if we were able to attend this special Disney event.


----------



## Teki

Mouse13 said:


> kiwitravel, I'm so sorry you've had to postpone your trip. I hope that you are able to get tickets to TTMM when you visit next year. Best wishes to you and your family!
> 
> Teki, thanks for thinking of all of us waiting patiently here on this thread. I'm sure we're all imagining the joy and delight in the eyes of our children if we were able to attend this special Disney event.



I only have three I hope thats alright, I am so glad these can be passed on instead of wasted! My sister has been to it before and is getting to the point where shed rather go do space moutian first so Im really glad some one will be able to enjoy them. 

KiwiTravel, I'm sorry you had to post pone hopefully when your trip does happen it will be magical!


----------



## Mouse13

Teki, thanks so much for your kindness and generosity!!!!


01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

06. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

07. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

08. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

09. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

10. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

11. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

12. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

13. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

14. bronko78 needs 3

15. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

16. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4 

17. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

18. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

19. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

20. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

21. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

22. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

23. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

24. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

25. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

26. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

27. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

28. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

29. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

30. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

31. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10) 

32. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

33. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

34. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

35. gramto2boys needs 2 (8/2009)


----------



## BurnsideMommy

01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. ozvisiter needs 4 (4/09)

06. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

07. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

08. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

09. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

10. Cruise, Cruise, Cruise needs 4 (4/27 - 5/02/09)

11. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

12. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (6/13-6/27/09)

13. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

14. bronko78 needs 3

15. Carson2004 needs 4 (April 09)

16. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

17. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

18. bugdozer needs 4 (4/23-5/4 2009)

19. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

20. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

21. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

22. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

23. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

24. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

25. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

26. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

27. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

28. gapoochi needs 4, 5 or 7 (April 2009)

29. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

30. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

31. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

32. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

33. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

34. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

35. gramto2boys needs 2 (8/2009) 

36.  BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)


----------



## Belle Ella

Well, it's worth a shot. Can I get added? I only need one and I'll be there September 8-12 '09.


----------



## thmar

thmar said:


> We need only (1) one tix.  We are leaving May 13, 2009.  We have 3 tixs but there are 4 of us.  Anyone have just 1 (one)?  Thanks.



Can I get added too?


----------



## jillianjewels

We are looking for 4 tickets for May 09.
Thanks


----------



## TamiV

Please add me as well, we need 4 tickets for June 2009. Thank you!


----------



## disneydreamertoo

01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (6/22-25/09)

08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 20095

15. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

19. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

21. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

22. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

23. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

24. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

25. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

26. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

27. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

28. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

29. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

30. gramto2boys needs 2 (8/2009) 

31. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

32. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

33. Thmar needs 1 (May 13, 2009)

34. JillianJewels needs 4 (May 09)

35. TamiV needs 4 (June  09)


Hi, All!  I hope I did this right!  I cleaned up and updated the list.   Please check to see if you were added correctly.  I deleted some vacations that have already passed.  I added the last couple of entries but I don't know if that was the correct order--it appears that Thmar may have been missed earlier.  I'm  where to put her.  I also re-edited by dates.  I hope this is o.k.?


----------



## cheshiregirl

01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 20095

15. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

19. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

21. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

22. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

23. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

24. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

25. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

26. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

27. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

28. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

29. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

30. gramto2boys needs 2 (8/2009) 

31. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

32. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

33. Thmar needs 1 (May 13, 2009)

34. JillianJewels needs 4 (May 09)

35. TamiV needs 4 (June  09)

Just updating my dates!


----------



## pixleyyy

01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

15. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

19. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

21. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

22. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

23. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

24. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

25. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

26. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

27. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

28. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

29. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

30. gramto2boys needs 2 (8/2009) 

31. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

32. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

33. Thmar needs 1 (May 13, 2009)

34. JillianJewels needs 4 (May 09)

35. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

36. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)


----------



## Kauinohea

please  add  me. I need 4 tickets, July 23- Aug 1.
Thank you!!!


----------



## mo3bys

01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

15. Ross3half need 3-4 (May 12-15)

16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

19. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

21. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

22. ksdisneyfan needs up to 6 (May 11-14, 2009)

23. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

24. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

25. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

26. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

27. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

28. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

29. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

30. gramto2boys needs 2 (8/2009)

31. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

32. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

33. Thmar needs 1 (May 13, 2009)

34. JillianJewels needs 4 (May 09)

35. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

36. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09) 

37.  Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

38.  mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)


----------



## becar

I need 5 tickets for a trip on 06/12/09 to 06/14/09
thanks alot


----------



## pjtm

wow - the kindness of Disers!! I wish I had seen this earlier to get higher on the list! LOL!

I need 5 tix - May 25-may29. Any day is ok.

Many thanks.


----------



## cheshiregirl

bump


----------



## mommy2max

If anyone happens to have any, i could use 4 for a trip 5/13-5/20
Thanks!!


----------



## abckid

We would LOVE to get some toontown morning madness vouchers.  We're travelling 6/24-6/30, but will be in the parks 6/25-6/29.  I have a 2 year old and a 3 year old who are TOTALLY into Disney right now and they would go absolutely crazy   My 2 year old does not need a ticket to get into Disney, so does he need a voucher to get into morning madness?  If not, I am looking for a minimum of 2 vouchers so I can take the 2 little ones in.  If someone has 5, that would be even better because then we won't have to leave daddy and my other 2 boys (age 7 and 9) behind.  Thanks!


----------



## joeysmommy

Hi
This is the original poster..wow! I can't believe this thread is still going strong!

We are heading back to DL September 19-23 for 3 people if the organizer could please add us.

Thank you!


----------



## obnurrse

Hi everyone,  it's time to plan another vacation so one of the first things I thought of was this board .  I've made several attempts to get these tickets with previous vacations but never seem to make it to the top (got close once though)...

Anyway, would some one add us...we need 3 tickets for our 9/09 trip.

Thanks so much,
obnurrse


----------



## AngieWin

Awesome idea!!  I wish I had seen this thread about 3 months ago!  We leave May 23-June 1.  Too late for us, but this board is great!


----------



## Hawleys

We need 3 tickets for August 8th-11th. A big thank you to the organizer of this thread!


----------



## Ross3half

Please change our dates for Ross3half 4 tickets to 11/8/09.  Thanks!


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Updating. When adding your name to the list, please feel to copy/paste the current list and add your name to the bottom. This list can be maintained by anyone......kind of a community effort. Thanks! 

01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

15. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

19. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

21. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

22. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

23. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

24. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

25. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

26. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

27. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

28. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

29. gramto2boys needs 2 (8/2009)

30. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

31. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

32. Thmar needs 1 (May 13, 2009)

33. JillianJewels needs 4 (May 09)

34. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

35. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09) 

36. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

37. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009) 

38. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

39. pjtm needs 5 (May 25-29)

40. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

41. Joeysmommy needs 3 (Sept. 19-23)

42. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

43. AngieWin needs ? (May 23-June 1)

44. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)


----------



## teatime

01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

15. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

19. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

21. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

22. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

23. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

24. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

25. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

26. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

27. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

28. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

29. teatime *3* (8/2009)

30. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

31. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

32. Thmar needs 1 (May 13, 2009)

33. JillianJewels needs 4 (May 09)

34. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

35. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

36. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

37. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

38. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

39. pjtm needs 5 (May 25-29)

40. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

41. Joeysmommy needs 3 (Sept. 19-23)

42. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

43. AngieWin needs ? (May 23-June 1)

44. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)


----------



## thmar

teatime said:


> 01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)
> 
> 02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)
> 
> 03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)
> 
> 04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)
> 
> 05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)
> 
> 06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)
> 
> 07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)
> 
> 08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)
> 
> 09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)
> 
> 10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)
> 
> 11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)
> 
> 12. bronko78 needs 3
> 
> 13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4
> 
> 14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)
> 
> 15. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)
> 
> 16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)
> 
> 17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)
> 
> 18. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)
> 
> 19. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)
> 
> 20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)
> 
> 21. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)
> 
> 22. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)
> 
> 23. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)
> 
> 24. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)
> 
> 25. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)
> 
> 26. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)
> 
> 27. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)
> 
> 28. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)
> 
> 29. teatime *3* (8/2009)
> 
> 30. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)
> 
> 31. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)
> 
> 32. JillianJewels needs 4 (May 09)
> 
> 33. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)
> 
> 34. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)
> 
> 35. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)
> 
> 36. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)
> 
> 37. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)
> 
> 38. pjtm needs 5 (May 25-29)
> 
> 39. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)
> 
> 40. Joeysmommy needs 3 (Sept. 19-23)
> 
> 41. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)
> 
> 42. AngieWin needs ? (May 23-June 1)
> 
> 43. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)



Just removing my name...


----------



## raftislander

Quote:
Originally Posted by teatime  
01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

15. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

19. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

21. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

22. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

23. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

24. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

25. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

26. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

27. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

28. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

29. teatime 3 (8/2009)

30. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

31. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

32. JillianJewels needs 4 (May 09)

33. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

34. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

35. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

36. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

37. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

38. pjtm needs 5 (May 25-29)

39. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

40. Joeysmommy needs 3 (Sept. 19-23)

41. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

42. AngieWin needs ? (May 23-June 1)

43. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11) 

44.  Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)


----------



## Buttercup26

Bump


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I know it is short notice but I would like tickets for DS and myself.  We are June 28-July 3 and would appreciate the kindness of others.


----------



## pinkblush

Hello,

I'd love to add my name to this!  We will be there Aug 2 - Aug 8 for my son's birthday and would need 3 vouchers.  He is turning 6 and I want to make it as special as possible for him, and I think this experience would be great!  Anyway, I know there's a long list of people before me, but I'm crossing my fingers just in case!


Michelle


----------



## Kauinohea

i addded my name to the list too.  We will be there July 24-August 1. Just wondering if any one has ever had extra tickets to pass on to us on the list?
don't want to get my hopes up.  

Has anyone had any luck getting tickets any other way...i.e. ebay?


----------



## iKristin

01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

15. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18. Albertamommyof4 needs 5 (April 24-28)

19. mommyof2boys1girl needs 4 (May 2009)

20. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

21. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

22. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

23. cccdisney needs 1 or 2 (May 29 - June 3rd)

24. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

25. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

26. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

27. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

28. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

29. teatime 3 (8/2009)

30. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

31. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

32. JillianJewels needs 4 (May 09)

33. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

34. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

35. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

36. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

37. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

38. pjtm needs 5 (May 25-29)

39. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

40. Joeysmommy needs 3 (Sept. 19-23)

41. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

42. AngieWin needs ? (May 23-June 1)

43. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11) 

44. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

45. iKristin needs 2 (Oct 21-24)


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Updating to add 2 people who asked to be on the list but weren't added yet. ,  and to remove those whose trips have already passed. 

01.  Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02.  QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03.  DL4my2kids needs 4 (June 2009)

04.  Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05.  LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06.  TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07.  cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

08.  Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09.  usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10.  disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11.  javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13.  NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14.  Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

15.  Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

16.  Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17.  nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18.  disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

19.  Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

20.  Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

21.  victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

22.  Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

23.  BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

24.  trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

25.  kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

26.  teatime 3 (8/2009)

27.  BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

28.  Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

29.  TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

30.  pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

31.  Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

32.  mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

33.  becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

34.  abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

35.  Joeysmommy needs 3 (Sept. 19-23)

36.  obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

37.  Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11) 

38.  Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

39.  MinnieVanMom needs 2 (June 28-July 3)

40.  pinkblush needs 3  (August 2-6)

41.  iKristin needs 2  (Oct. 21-24)


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Kauinohea said:


> i addded my name to the list too.  We will be there July 24-August 1. Just wondering if any one has ever had extra tickets to pass on to us on the list?
> don't want to get my hopes up.
> 
> Has anyone had any luck getting tickets any other way...i.e. ebay?



Yes, we did get tickets this past December through this list. (We were unable to go so I passed them on to the next person).  We were on the list for about 10 months prior to our trip though, and got the tickets at the last minute.  Others have received tickets through the list also, but I'm not sure how many.


----------



## DL4my2kids

01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

15. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

19. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

20. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

21. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

22. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

23. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

24. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

25. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

26. teatime 3 (8/2009)

27. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

28. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

29. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

30. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

31. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

32. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

33. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

34. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

35. Joeysmommy needs 3 (Sept. 19-23)

36. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

37. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11) 

38. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

39. MinnieVanMom needs 2 (June 28-July 3)

40. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

41. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)


----------



## Queenie16

01. Mouse13 needs 2 (June 2009 or October 2009)

02. QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

03. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

04. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

05. LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

06. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

07. cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

08. Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

09. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

10. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

11. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

12. bronko78 needs 3

13. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

14. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

15. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

16. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

17. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

18. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

19. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

20. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

21. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

22. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

23. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

24. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

25. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

26. teatime 3 (8/2009)

27. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

28. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

29. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

30. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

31. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

32. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

33. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

34. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

35. Joeysmommy needs 3 (Sept. 19-23)

36. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

37. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11) 

38. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

39. MinnieVanMom needs 2 (June 28-July 3)

40. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

41. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

42.  Queenie16 needs 4 (June 2009)


----------



## Mouse13

Thanks to the generosity of Buttercup26!  I have now received all of the MTTMM tickets that I need and am removing my name from the list. Good luck to everyone!

1	 QueenDoOver needs up to 7 (Nov.2009)

2	 DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3	 Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4	 LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

5	 TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

6	 cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

7	 Keyana needs 6 (6/6/09-6/11/09)

8	 usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

9	 disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

10	 javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

11	 bronko78 needs 3

12	 NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

13	 Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

14	 Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

15	 Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

16	 nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

17	 disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

18	 Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

19	 Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

20	 victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

21	 Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

22	 BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

23	 trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

24	 kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

25	 teatime 3 (8/2009)

26	 BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

27	 Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

28	 TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

29	 pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

30	 Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

31	 mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

32	 becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

33	 abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

34	 Joeysmommy needs  19-23)

35	 obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

36	 Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11) 

37	 Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

38	 MinnieVanMom needs 2 (June 28-July 3)

39	 pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

40	 iKristin needs  (Oct. 21-24)

41	 Queenie16 needs 4 (June 2009)


----------



## QueenDoOver

HI Guys,
My list can be changed to 4 people and for October.  Thanks, Tracey


----------



## abckid

OMGosh!  I'm totally kicking myself right now because I didn't realize that people were trying to send me private messages.  I'm used to a different board that notifies me when I have a message and I'm new here.  I just wanted to say thank you for trying to offer me tickets.  This board has been so helpful to me in planning our vacation and the users are very generous.  I am still very hopeful that someone will have tickets for me, but we're getting down to the wire.  I will be forever grateful to the member who helps make my family's dreams come true   I will take as few as 2 MTMM tickets so that I can at least take my 2 and 3 year olds.  They are completely in love with Mickey and friends right now and will be extremely excited for this cute experience.  My name is on the list, but for easy reference: we'll be in Disney 6/25-6/29 and can use 2-5 MTMM tickets.  Thanks!


----------



## mom4princesses

Is it early to be added to the list if we are planning a trip for October of 2010?  If not I would love to be added and need 6.  Just as an FYI I was on the list last year 2008 and received tickets.  So it does work if you get your name on the list with ample time.  Thanks to everyone who donates and those who maintain the list.


----------



## abckid

Bump!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We leave in two weeks and am still looking for tickets to TT madness. I would be so grateful for entry.

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Updating 

1.  QueenDoOver needs 6 (Oct. 2009)

2.  DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3.  Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4.  LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

5.  TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

6.  cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

7. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

8. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

9. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

10. bronko78 needs 3

11.  NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

12.  Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

13.  Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

14.  Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

15.  nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

16.  disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

17.  Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

18.  Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

19.  victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

20.  Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

21. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

22.  trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

23.  kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

24.  teatime 3 (8/2009)

25.  BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

26.  Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

27.  TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

28.  pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

29.  Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

30.  mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

31.  becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

32.  abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

33.  Joeysmommy needs 19-23)

34.  obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

35.  Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

36.  Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

37.  MinnieVanMom needs 2 (June 28-July 3)

38.  pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

39.  iKristin needs  2 (Oct. 21-24)

40.  Queenie16 needs 4 (June 2009)

41.  mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)


----------



## QueenDoOver

Just changing the  number of tickets that I need.  I am so excited to be next

1 QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2 DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3 Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4 LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

5 TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

6 cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)

7. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

8. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

9. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

10. bronko78 needs 3

11. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

12. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

13. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

14. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

15. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

17. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

18. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

19. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

20. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

21. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

22. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

23. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

24. teatime 3 (8/2009)

25. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

26. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

27. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

28. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

29. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

30. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

31. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

32. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

33. Joeysmommy needs 19-23)

34. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

35. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

36. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

37. MinnieVanMom needs 2 (June 28-July 3)

38. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

39. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

40. Queenie16 needs 4 (June 2009)

41. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010) 
__________________


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

QueenDoOver said:


> Just changing the  number of tickets that I need.  I am so excited to be next
> 
> 1 QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)
> 
> 2 DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)
> 
> 3 Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)
> 
> 4 LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)
> 
> 5 TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)
> 
> 6 cheshiregirl needs 3 (June 2009, September 2009, October 2009)
> 
> 7. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)
> 
> 8. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)
> 
> 9. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)
> 
> 10. bronko78 needs 3
> 
> 11. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4
> 
> 12. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)
> 
> 13. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)
> 
> 14. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)
> 
> 15. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)
> 
> 16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)
> 
> 17. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)
> 
> 18. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)
> 
> 19. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)
> 
> 20. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)
> 
> 21. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)
> 
> 22. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)
> 
> 23. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)
> 
> 24. teatime 3 (8/2009)
> 
> 25. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)
> 
> 26. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)
> 
> 27. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)
> 
> 28. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)
> 
> 29. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)
> 
> 30. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)
> 
> 31. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)
> 
> 32. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)
> 
> 33. Joeysmommy needs 19-23)
> 
> 34. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)
> 
> 35. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)
> 
> 36. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)
> 
> 37. MinnieVanMom needs 2 (June 28-July 3)
> 
> 38. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)
> 
> 39. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)
> 
> 40. Queenie16 needs 4 (June 2009)
> 
> 41. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)
> __________________



Oops....Sorry.   I changed the month but didn't list the right number of tickets.  Good Luck! I hope you get your tickets!....It's exciting to be "next" on the list.


----------



## abckid

Well, 1 week from right now we will be at the airport waiting for our flight!  Very excited   I haven't given up hope on the toontown tickets even though it looks grim. LOL  There is still time to mail them to me or my hotel, so maybe someone will have extras soon.  I'm trying to be optimistic


----------



## cheshiregirl

1 QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2 DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3 Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4 LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

5 TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

6 cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

7. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

8. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

9. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

10. bronko78 needs 3

11. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

12. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

13. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

14. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

15. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

17. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

18. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

19. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

20. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

21. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

22. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

23. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

24. teatime 3 (8/2009)

25. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

26. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

27. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

28. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

29. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

30. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

31. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

32. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

33. Joeysmommy needs 19-23)

34. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

35. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

36. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

37. MinnieVanMom needs 2 (June 28-July 3)

38. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

39. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

40. Queenie16 needs 4 (June 2009)

41. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010) 

Just updating my dates and the number of tickets I will need.


----------



## abckid

This is the last bump from me.  We're leaving in 2 days!  I am still crossing my fingers that someone has 2-5 tickets they can send to my hotel.  I know, it's a long shot, but I don't want to give up yet.  I just know my kids are going to LOVE toontown and the morning madness would be so special to them.  I would have considered buying tickets off ebay if I could have found them, but nobody is selling right now.


----------



## Kauinohea

I know....I would consider purchasing on ebay too - but I have not seen any.  Would they be labeled as something else?


----------



## Kauinohea

bump


----------



## Mom of three

Just wanted to add my name to the list.  We are going in 4 weeks and I only need ONE ticket.  Im the only one in our group with an annual pass, so Im not cool enough to get a MM ticket.

1 QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2 DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3 Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4 LynnythePooh 2 (06/09)

5 TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

6 cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

7. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

8. disneydreamertoo needs 5 (7/01/09 - 07/15/090)

9. javaj needs 3 to 5 (6/2009)

10. bronko78 needs 3

11. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

12. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

13. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

14. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

15. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

16. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

17. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

18. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

19. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

20. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

21. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

22. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

23. kailuagirl needs 2 (6/2009)

24. teatime 3 (8/2009)

25. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

26. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

27. TamiV needs 4 (June 09)

28. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

29. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

30. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

31. becar needs 5 (June 12-14)

32. abckid needs 2-5 (June 25-29)

33. Joeysmommy needs 19-23)

34. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

35. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

36. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

37. MinnieVanMom needs 2 (June 28-July 3)

38. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

39. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

40. Queenie16 needs 4 (June 2009)

41. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010) 

42. Mom of three needs 1   (July 2009)


----------



## Mom of three

*cough* bump


----------



## Mom of three

Just wanted to note that I cleaned up the list a lil bit. I took out the people who's dates have passed in case they forgot to remove themselves. 

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

7. bronko78 needs 3

8. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

9. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

10. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

11. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

12. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

13. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

14. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

15. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

16. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

17. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

18. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

19. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

20. teatime 3 (8/2009)

21. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

22. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

23. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

24. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

25. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

26. Joeysmommy needs 19-23)

27. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

28. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

29. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

30. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

31. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

32. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010) 

33. Mom of three needs 1 (July 2009)


----------



## joeysmommy

Just fixing my date- somewhere along the way Sept fell off of my listing.



1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

7. bronko78 needs 3

8. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

9. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

10. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

11. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

12. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

13. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

14. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

15. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

16. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

17. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

18. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

19. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

20. teatime 3 (8/2009)

21. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

22. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

23. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

24. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

25. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

26. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

27. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

28. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

29. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

30. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

31. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

32. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

33. Mom of three needs 1 (July 2009)


----------



## Brenda in CA

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

7. bronko78 needs 3

8. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

9. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

10. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

11. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

12. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

13. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

14. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

15. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

16. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

17. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

18. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

19. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

20. teatime 3 (8/2009)

21. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

22. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

23. pixleyyy needs 5 (December 09)

24. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

25. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

26. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

27. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

28. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

29. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

30. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

31. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

32. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

33. Mom of three needs 1 (July 2009) 

34.  Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15)


----------



## Mom of three

Just a friendly bump. I have 2 weeks to go until my trip and only need one. I know the line has not moved in ages, but theres always a chance for some pixie dust!!!


----------



## pixleyyy

You can take me off the list.  We got free dining so are going to WDW instead.


----------



## Mom of three

pixleyyy said:


> You can take me off the list.  We got free dining so are going to WDW instead.



Updated. 

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

7. bronko78 needs 3

8. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

9. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

10. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

11. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

12. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

13. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

14. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

15. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

16. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

17. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

18. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

19. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

20. teatime 3 (8/2009)

21. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

22. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

23. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

24. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

25. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

26. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

27. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

28. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

29. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)

30. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

31. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

32. Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15) 



Does anyone know if AAA is still giving these out with their packages or where else you can get MM tickets without having to stay on property or with a parkhopper? Ive checked ebay and craigslist...nothing. 

We are going in two weeks and I am the only one with an AP. Everyone else would like to do MM and I would love to join them. 

Edited to add: I feel kinda silly as I was actually referring to Magic Morning as opposed to the entire thread devoted to TTMM. I don't need tickets to TTMM and therefore humbly remove my name from the list. This is my idiot moment of the day.


----------



## LittleBlackRaincloud

A friendly Bump!


----------



## Yakety76

Mom of three said:


> Updated.
> 
> 1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)
> 
> 2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)
> 
> 3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)
> 
> 4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)
> 
> 5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)
> 
> 6. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)
> 
> 7. bronko78 needs 3
> 
> 8. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4
> 
> 9. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)
> 
> 10. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)
> 
> 11. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)
> 
> 12. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)
> 
> 13. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)
> 
> 14. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)
> 
> 15. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)
> 
> 16. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)
> 
> 17. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)
> 
> 18. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)
> 
> 19. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)
> 
> 20. teatime 3 (8/2009)
> 
> 21. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)
> 
> 22. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)
> 
> 23. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)
> 
> 24. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)
> 
> 25. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)
> 
> 26. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)
> 
> 27. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)
> 
> 28. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)
> 
> 29. pinkblush needs 3 (August 2-6)
> 
> 30. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)
> 
> 31. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)
> 
> 32. Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15)
> 
> 33. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if AAA is still giving these out with their packages or where else you can get MM tickets without having to stay on property or with a parkhopper? Ive checked ebay and craigslist...nothing.
> 
> We are going in two weeks and I am the only one with an AP. Everyone else would like to do MM and I would love to join them.
> 
> Edited to add: I feel kinda silly as I was actually referring to Magic Morning as opposed to the entire thread devoted to TTMM. I don't need tickets to TTMM and therefore humbly remove my name from the list. This is my idiot moment of the day.



BumP


----------



## jkh1978

I didn't know that this existed and toontown opened later, or else I would have put this as part of my plan.  We could use two Sept 7.


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Started to update this list, but I'll do it later today.


----------



## usschmidt

Considering the fact that we're 6 people down, we're going August 16-19th, our AP's expire Aug 31, and we're not going back for a few years, I think I'll take my name off the list...


----------



## pinkblush

Bumping to remove my name from the list.


1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. usschmidt needs 4 (Aug 09)

7. bronko78 needs 3

8. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

9. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

10. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

11. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

12. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

13. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

14. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

15. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

16. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

17. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

18. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

19. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

20. teatime 3 (8/2009)

21. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

22. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

23. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

24. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

25. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

26. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

27. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

28. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

29. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

30. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

31. Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15) 

32. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12


----------



## usschmidt

After that dramatic post I forgot to remove my name from the list 


1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

22. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

23. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

25. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

26. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

27. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

28. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

29. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

30. Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15) 

31. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)


----------



## Anjelica

How do I get added to the list?  It would be for 4 people (2 adults and 2 children) for November 21st - 25th.


----------



## clb79

Can I get added to the list.

clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)


----------



## Timon_n_Pumba

Hi!

Can we please be added---two adults, two kidlets, December 15-19.

Thanks!!!


----------



## TiredX2

We're within 3 months (again--- please, no one end up in the hospital this time!)


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

22. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

23. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

25. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

26. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

27. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

28. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

29. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

30. Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15) 

31. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

32. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)


----------



## blackjackdelta

cruise cruise cruise said:


> 1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)
> 
> 2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)
> 
> 3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)
> 
> 4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)
> 
> 5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)
> 
> 6. bronko78 needs 3
> 
> 7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4
> 
> 8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)
> 
> 9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)
> 
> 10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)
> 
> 11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)
> 
> 12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)
> 
> 13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)
> 
> 14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)
> 
> 15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)
> 
> 16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)
> 
> 17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)
> 
> 18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)
> 
> 19. teatime 3 (8/2009)
> 
> 20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)
> 
> 21. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)
> 
> 22. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)
> 
> 23. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)
> 
> 24. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)
> 
> 25. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)
> 
> 26. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)
> 
> 27. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)
> 
> 28. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)
> 
> 29. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)
> 
> 30. Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15)
> 
> 31. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)
> 
> 32. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)


 
Wish I had noticed this list before. I just gave mine away.I know they will make the people very happy.

Jack


----------



## Anjelica

I think to get added to the list you add yourself to the end of the list (in the order you posted):

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

22. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

23. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

25. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

26. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

27. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

28. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

29. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

30. Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15) 

31. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12) 

32. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

33. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

34. Timon_n_Pumba need 4  (December 15-19, 2009)

35. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I'm adding myself to the list. What a wonderful idea!  Thanks in advance!

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. Belle Ella needs 1 (September 8-12 '09)

22. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

23. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

25. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

26. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

27. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

28. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

29. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

30. Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15) 

31. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12) 

32. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

33. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

34. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

35. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

36. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm taking myself off - the friend I am going with still has 2 left over from the trip she took weith her mom a month or so ago.

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

22. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

23. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

25. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

26. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

27. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

28. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

29. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

30. Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15)

31. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

32. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

33. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

34. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

35. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

36. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

I am adding myself to the list.  We are going October 5th to 9th, 3 adults one child.

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

22. Kauinohea needs 4 tickets (July 23- Aug 1)

23. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

24. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

25. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

26. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

27. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

28. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

29. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

30. Brenda in CA needs 6 (July 12-15)

31. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

32. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

33. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

34. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

35. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

36. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

37. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)


----------



## iKristin

did anyone on the list get their tickets and need to be removed from the list so that we can update it?


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Updating to remove people whose trips have already passed and to add one person who requested to be on the list but wasn't added. 

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
 *When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*  Thanks!


----------



## Anjelica

Friendly Bump - Also I noticed entries on the list don't have dates and/or year so not sure if they can be removed or not.

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thanks!


----------



## LVTiffy

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

36. LVTiffy needs 3 (Aug 18-19) Thanks!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thanks!


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Anjelica said:


> Friendly Bump - Also I noticed entries on the list don't have dates and/or year so not sure if they can be removed or not.
> 
> 1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)
> 
> 2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)
> 
> 3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)
> 
> 4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)
> 
> 5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)
> 
> 6. bronko78 needs 3
> 
> 7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4
> 
> 8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)
> 
> 9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)
> 
> 10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)
> 
> 11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)
> 
> 12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)
> 
> 13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)
> 
> 14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)
> 
> 15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)
> 
> 16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)
> 
> 17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)
> 
> 18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)
> 
> 19. teatime 3 (8/2009)
> 
> 20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)
> 
> 21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)
> 
> 22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)
> 
> 23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)
> 
> 24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)
> 
> 25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)
> 
> 26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)
> 
> 27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)
> 
> 28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)
> 
> 29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)
> 
> 30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)
> 
> 31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)
> 
> 32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)
> 
> 33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)
> 
> 34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)
> 
> 35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)
> 
> 
> When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
> *When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thanks!



I was wondering about the people who don't have dates also. I think I'll send them P.M.'s to check on the status of their trips so that we can keep the list up to date. Thankls for mentioning this.


----------



## Peri

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23-31)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

36. LVTiffy needs 3 (Aug 18-19) Thanks!

37. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thanks!


----------



## victorandbellasmom

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

36. LVTiffy needs 3 (Aug 18-19) Thanks!

37. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## Kim10110

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

36. LVTiffy needs 3 (Aug 18-19) Thanks!

37. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

38.  kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## rangermom

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

36. LVTiffy needs 3 (Aug 18-19) Thanks!

37. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

38. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

39. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009)  Thanks!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## obnurrse

I'm just adding our next DL trip date to my name...since this is my 3rd seperate attempt to get these tickets, never get them but always remove my name I decided to keep my name on this time since I know when our next trip will be.....I'll get lucky eventually!  

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09;  June 2010)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

36. LVTiffy needs 3 (Aug 18-19) Thanks!

37. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

38. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

39. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## jacs1234

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

36. LVTiffy needs 3 (Aug 18-19) Thanks!

37. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

38. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

39. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd)  Thanks

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## MyMonkies

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

36. LVTiffy needs 3 (Aug 18-19) Thanks!

37. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

38. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

39. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

41. MyMonkies 7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) December 8-11, 2009

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## Anjelica

Friendly Bump:

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

36. LVTiffy needs 3 (Aug 18-19) Thanks!

37. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

38. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

39. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

41. MyMonkies 7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) December 8-11, 2009

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## MyMonkies

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. Disneyaholicraquel needs 2 (Aug 5-10)

17. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

18. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

19. teatime 3 (8/2009)

20. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

21. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

22. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

23. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

24. Hawleys needs 3 (Aug. 8-11)

25. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

26. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

27. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

28. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

29. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

30. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

31. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

32. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

33. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

34. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

35. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

36. LVTiffy needs 3 (Aug 18-19) Thanks!

37. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

38. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

39. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

41. MyMonkies 3-7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) there are 7 total in teh party but if I could get at least 3 that would be great!  December 8-11, 2009

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## jerelynj

I removed three who had vacations that passed.


1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

17. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

18. teatime 3 (8/2009)

19. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

20. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

21. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

22. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

23. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

24. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

25. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

26. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

27. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

28. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

29. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

30. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

31. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

32. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

33. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

34. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

35. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

36. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

37. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

38. MyMonkies 3-7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) there are 7 total in teh party but if I could get at least 3 that would be great! December 8-11, 2009

39. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## DanaAustinChelsea

Sorry I cant copy & paste  from my cellphone =) But if anyone has 3 tickets to spare, I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## NStramler

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

17. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

18. teatime 3 (8/2009)

19. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

20. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

21. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

22. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

23. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

24. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

25. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

26. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

27. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

28. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

29. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

30. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

31. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

32. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

33. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

34. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

35. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

36. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

37. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

38. MyMonkies 3-7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) there are 7 total in teh party but if I could get at least 3 that would be great! December 8-11, 2009

39. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

40.  DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

41.  NStramler 4 (October 2009)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you. 
__________________


----------



## DisneyDork1969

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

17. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

18. teatime 3 (8/2009)

19. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

20. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

21. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

22. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

23. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

24. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

25. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

26. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

27. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

28. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

29. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

30. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

31. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

32. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

33. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009) 

34. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

35. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

36. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

37. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

38. MyMonkies 3-7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) there are 7 total in teh party but if I could get at least 3 that would be great! December 8-11, 2009

39. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

40.  DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

41.  NStramler 4 (October 2009)

42. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. 
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## TheDomsMom

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

17. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

18. teatime 3 (8/2009)

19. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

20. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

21. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

22. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

23. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

24. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

25. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

26. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

27. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

28. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

29. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

30. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

31. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

32. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

33. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

34. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

35. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

36. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

37. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

38. MyMonkies 3-7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) there are 7 total in teh party but if I could get at least 3 that would be great! December 8-11, 2009

39. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

40. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

41. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

42. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

43. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 23, 2009, Aug 2010)

16. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

17. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

18. teatime 3 (8/2009)

19. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

20. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

21. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

22. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

23. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

24. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

25. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

26. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

27. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

28. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

29. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

30. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

31. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

32. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

33. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

34. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

35. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

36. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

37. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

38. MyMonkies 3-7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) there are 7 total in teh party but if I could get at least 3 that would be great! December 8-11, 2009

39. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

40. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

41. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

42. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

43. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)



When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## victorandbellasmom

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. nun69 needs 5 (8/20-8/28)

12. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

13. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

14. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

15. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

16. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

17. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

18. teatime 3 (8/2009)

19. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

20. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

21. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

22. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

23. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

24. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

25. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

26. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

27. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

28. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

29. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

30. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

31. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

32. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

33. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

34. Peri needs 2, please (Nov 3 - 10, 2009)

35. kim10110 2 21-25 Aug 2009...Thank you!

36. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

37. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

38. MyMonkies 3-7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) there are 7 total in teh party but if I could get at least 3 that would be great! December 8-11, 2009

39. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

40. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

41. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

42. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

43. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

44. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..     


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## Peri

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

31. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

32. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

34. MyMonkies 3-7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) there are 7 total in teh party but if I could get at least 3 that would be great! December 8-11, 2009

35. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

36. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

37. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

38. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

39. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

40. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26.. 

NOTE  I got tickets on ebay (30 dollars apiece!!) so I removed my name and also cleaned out names that obviously expired.  Good luck to all!  Peri  (delete this message with next post)


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you. *


----------



## Pamb

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

31. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

32. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

34. MyMonkies 3-7 people (including 1 2 y.o., do I need a ticket for her?) there are 7 total in teh party but if I could get at least 3 that would be great! December 8-11, 2009

35. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

36. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

37. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

38. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

39. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

40. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

41. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## MyMonkies

*(Was updating what I need.  Thanks!)

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

31. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

32. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

34. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

35. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

36. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

37. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

38. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

39. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

40. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

41. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## QueenDoOver

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouse needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

31. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

32. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

34. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

35. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

36. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

37. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

38. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

39. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

40. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

41. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## Mililani Mouser

hi, 

can the next person who updates the list please update my name from mililani mouse (currently 10 on the list) to "mililani mouser".  not sure how the r got dropped. mahalo!


----------



## kcchica

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

31. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

32. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

34. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

35. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

36. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

37. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

38. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

39. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

40. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

41. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009 

42. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## joeysmommy

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. 3TinksAndAnEeyore needs 4 (December 2009)

31. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

32. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

34. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

35. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

36. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

37. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

38. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

39. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

40. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

41. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009

42. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I received MTTMM tickets to use for our December trip from an incredibly kind-hearted fellow Sacramento Disneyland lover.    I'm taking my name off the list and bumping the people below up a notch!  While we might go in June 2010, we don't have definite plans and it seems only fair to take my name off the list.  

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

31. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

33. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

34. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

35. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

36. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

37. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

38. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

39. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

40. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009

41. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## Rachael Q

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

31. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

33. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

34. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

35. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

36. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

37. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

38. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

39. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

40. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009

41. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

42. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.
__________________


----------



## spookygirl

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

31. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

33. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

34. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

35. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

36. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

37. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

38. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

39. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

40. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009

41. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

42. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

43. Spookygirl needs 6 for November 21-22 to celebrate two birthdays!!


----------



## TiredX2

I recieved mine in the mail today!  It really did work!  Good luck to everyone else and thanks so much to my "disney fairy" 

Updated List:

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

5. bronko78 needs 3

6. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

7. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

8. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

9. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

10. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

11. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

12. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

13. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

14. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

15. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

16. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

17. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

18. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

19. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

20. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

20. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

21. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

22. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

23. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

24. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

25. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

26. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

27. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

28. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

29. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

30. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009

31. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

32. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

33. Spookygirl needs 6 for November 21-22 to celebrate two birthdays!!


----------



## jacs1234

You lucky thing tiredx2


----------



## babyred

DIS Veteran



Join Date: Sep 2003
Location: BC, Canada
Posts: 578

added myself at #42
1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

31. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

33. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

34. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

35. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

36. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

37. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

38. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

39. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

40. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009

41. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

42. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

43.  Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15, 2010  
DIS Veteran



Join Date: Sep 2003
Location: BC, Canada
Posts: 578

added myself at #42
1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

31. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

33. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

34. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

35. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

36. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

37. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

38. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

39. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

40. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009

41. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

42. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.
_________mahalo

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.
_________


----------



## QueenDoOver

I am curious as to how/why Tiredx received her tickets in the mail, vs. them going to the top of list (which is me)

Did I miss something?  Or did they receive their tickets from a different source?
Thanks!
Tracey


----------



## Peri

Tracey - the donator, whoever it is, just looks at the list and pm's whomever they want to donate to - it is not managed by the board or any individual member.  So someone might have two tickets and decide to give to a two ticket requester, etc.  

I hope you get your tickets!


----------



## iKristin

my name can be taken off the list because I leave in 4 days so I don't think it's gonna happen


----------



## disneegrl4eva

removing my name from the list...I got mine via mail from Casey'stigger


----------



## Crazy4Disney06

I have *3 tix for TT Morning Madness that expire 1/31/10*.  The *first* one to PM their mailing address to me can have them.  We just got back last week but sadly did not get the chance to use the tix with so much other things to fit into our schedule.  

**Also you can take my name off the list, as they came with our travel package from Costco and I was unaware of it when I put my name on this list**


----------



## iKristin

message sent  I'm going on Monday so if I do get the tix from ya and don't get them before I leave I will hand them onto the next person


----------



## pigletforever

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. TiredX2 needs 6 (October 2009)

5. cheshiregirl needs 4 (September 2009, October 2009, December 2009)

6. bronko78 needs 3

7. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

8. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

9. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

10. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

11. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

12. Kiwianna needs 3-5 (September 24 - October 4 2009)

13. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

14. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

15. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

16. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

17. BurnsideMommy needs 5 (late 9/2009)

18. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

19. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

20. obnurse needs 3 ( Sept. 09; June 2010)

21. Raftislander needs 4 (Oct 8-11, 2009)

22. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

23. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

24. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

25. jkh1978 needs 2 (Sept. 7, 2009)

26. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

27. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

28. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

29. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

30. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

31. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

33. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

34. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

35. DanaAustinChelsea 3 (September 22 - 29)

36. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

37. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

38. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

39. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

40. pamb would like 2 for October 13-17th 2009

41. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

42. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

43. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15, 

44. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.




When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## Anjelica

Updating with those dates that have passed:

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

5. bronko78 needs 3

6. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

7. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

8. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

9. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

10. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

11. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

12. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

13. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

14. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

15. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

16. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

17. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

18. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

19. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

20. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

21. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

22. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

23. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

24. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

25. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

26. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

27. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

28. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

29. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

30. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

31. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

32. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

33. Disneegrl4eva needs 3 and if you have an extra one 4 for Oct. 23-26..

34. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

35. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

36. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15, 

37. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date *(including year)* to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

5. bronko78 needs 3

6. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

7. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

8. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

9. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

10. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

11. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

12. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

13. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

14. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

15. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

16. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

17. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

18. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

19. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

20. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

21. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

22. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

23. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

24. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

25. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

26. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

27. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

28. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

29. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

30. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

31. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

32. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

33. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

34. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

35. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15, 

36. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.



When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date *(including year)* to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## iKristin

Is there anyone that needs only one ticket? First to PM with address gets the ticket which is a pass along from a fellow disboard member


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

iKristin said:


> Is there anyone that needs only one ticket? First to PM with address gets the ticket which is a pass along from a fellow disboard member



 I just PMed!  I took my name off the list last month when I got tickets from a lovely fellow DIS member here in Sacramento, but with one more we'll be able to do this first thing on our first day (which is also my DD's 7th birthday!!!).  We weren't otherwise going to be able to do it on this day since my DS and DN are coming to join us that day and we would have been one short!!!


----------



## Mom of a *Princess*

Adding myself to the bottom of the list.

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

5. bronko78 needs 3

6. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

7. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

8. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

9. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

10. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

11. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

12. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

13. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

14. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

15. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

16. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

17. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

18. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

19. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

20. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

21. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

22. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

23. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

24. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

25. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

26. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

27. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

28. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

29. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

30. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

31. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

32. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

33. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

34. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

35. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15, 

36. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

37. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010



When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## vickiea

Adding myself to the bottom of the list.

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

5. bronko78 needs 3

6. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

7. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

8. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

9. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

10. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

11. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

12. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

13. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

14. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

15. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

16. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

17. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

18. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

19. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

20. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

21. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

22. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

23. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

24. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

25. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

26. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

27. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

28. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

29. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

30. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

31. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

32. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

33. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

34. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

35. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

36. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

37. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

38. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009



When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## GrandBob

Adding myself to the bottom of the list.

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

5. bronko78 needs 3

6. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

7. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

8. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

9. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

10. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

11. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

12. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

13. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

14. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

15. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

16. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

17. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

18. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

19. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

20. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

21. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

22. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

23. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

24. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

25. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

26. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

27. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

28. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

29. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

30. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

31. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

32. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

33. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

34. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

35. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

36. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

37. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

38. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

39. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## javaj

Adding myself to the bottom!

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

5. bronko78 needs 3

6. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

7. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

8. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

9. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

10. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

11. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

12. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

13. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

14. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

15. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

16. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

17. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

18. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

19. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

20. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

21. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

22. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

23. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

24. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

25. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

26. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

27. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

28. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

29. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

30. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

31. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

32. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

33. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

34. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

35. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

36. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

37. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

38. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

39. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

40. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd through 31st 2009

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## Vala

Taking myself of the list - I'm good now thanks to a very kind soul.

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

5. bronko78 needs 3

6. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

7. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

8. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

9. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

10. Tink2008 needs 5 (November 2009)

11. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

12. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

13. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

14. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

15. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

16. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

17. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

18. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

19. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

20. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

21. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

22. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

23. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

24. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

25. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

26. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

27. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

28. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

29. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

30. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

31. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

32. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

33. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

34. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

35. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

36. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

37. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

38. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

39. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd through 31st 2009

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tink2008

Our dates changed.

1. QueenDoOver needs 4 (Oct. and December 2009)

2. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

3. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

4. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

5. bronko78 needs 3

6. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

7. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

8. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

9. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

10. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

11. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

12. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

13. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

14. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

15. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

16. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

17. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

18. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

19. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

20. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

21. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

22. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

23. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

24. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

25. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

26. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

27. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

28. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

29. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

30. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

31. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

32. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

33. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

34. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

35. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

36. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

37. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

38. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

39. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## QueenDoOver

Removing myself from the list.  We got our tickets!  Thanks so much to PHXscuba who sent them to me and in return only asked that I spread some Pixie Dust on my next trip, which I always do!  Good Luck to you all.


1. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

2. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

3. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

4. bronko78 needs 3

5. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

6. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

7. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

8. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

9. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

10. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

11. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

12. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

13. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

14. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

15. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

16. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

17. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

18. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

19. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

20. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

21. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

22. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

23. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

24. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

25. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

26. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

27. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

28. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

29. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

30. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

31. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

32. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

33. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

34. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

35. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

36. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

37. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

38. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Pooh Bear Friends  Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated


----------



## tiffntwins

1. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

2. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

3. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

4. bronko78 needs 3

5. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

6. Vala needs 2 (October 27 - November 7 2009)

7. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

8. Mililani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

9. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

10. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

11. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

12. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

13. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

14. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

15. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

16. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

17. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

18. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

19. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

20. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

21. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

22. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

23. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

24. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

25. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

26. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

27. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

28. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

29. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

30. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

31. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

32. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

33. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

34. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

35. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

36. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

37. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

38. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

39.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

40.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you


----------



## Vala

Someone put me on the list again after I took myself off:

1. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

2. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

3. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

4. bronko78 needs 3

5. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

6. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

7. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

8. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

9. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

10. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

11. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

12. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

13. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

14. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

15. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

16. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

17. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

18. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

19. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

20. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

21. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

22. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

23. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

24. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

26. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

27. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

28. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

29. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

30. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

31. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

32. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

33. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

34. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

35. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

36. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

37. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

38.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

39.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you


----------



## javaj

I got dropped off the list! I went through the thread and when tink2008 changed dates, vala got added back on, and I got dropped. 

I should go right in between Grand Bob and Pooh Bear friends -- I hope nobody minds me inserting myself back where I needed to be.


1. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

2. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

3. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

4. bronko78 needs 3

5. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

6. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

7. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

8. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

9. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

10. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

11. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

12. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

13. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

14. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

15. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

16. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

17. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

18. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

19. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

20. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

21. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

22. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

23. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

24. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

26. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

27. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

28. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

29. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

30. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

31. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

32. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

33. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

34. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

35. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

36. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

37. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

38. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

39.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

40.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you


----------



## GrandBob

javaj said:


> I got dropped off the list! I went through the thread and when tink2008 changed dates, vala got added back on, and I got dropped.
> 
> I should go right in between Grand Bob and Pooh Bear friends -- I hope nobody minds me inserting myself back where I needed to be.



That's OK javaj.  I saved you a place in line 

-Bob


----------



## NMDisneyMom

I have 5 tix for TT Morning Madness that expire 1/31/10. The first one to PM their mailing address to me can have them. We just got back Sunday but weren't able to use them.


----------



## Anjelica

NMDisneyMom said:


> I have 5 tix for TT Morning Madness that expire 1/31/10. The first one to PM their mailing address to me can have them. We just got back Sunday but weren't able to use them.



PM'd you.


----------



## monicatb

Adding myself to the list.


1. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

2. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

3. cheshiregirl needs 4 (October 2009, December 2009)

4. bronko78 needs 3

5. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

6. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

7. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

8. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

9. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

10. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

11. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

12. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

13. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

14. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

15. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

16. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

17. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

18. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

19. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

20. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

21. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

22. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

23. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

24. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

26. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

27. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

28. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

29. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

30. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

31. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

32. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

33. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

34. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

35. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

36. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

37. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

38. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

39.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

40.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

41. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* Thank you.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

NMDisneyMom said:


> I have 5 tix for TT Morning Madness that expire 1/31/10. The first one to PM their mailing address to me can have them. We just got back Sunday but weren't able to use them.





Anjelica said:


> PM'd you.



Not exactly how this is supposed to work........


----------



## cheshiregirl

Just updating my dates (again).  I think I have been on this list for 1.5 years now.  Someday my turn will come!

1. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

2. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

3. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 19-23, 2009)

4. bronko78 needs 3

5. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

6. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

7. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

8. disneyfan4ever54 needs 2 (October 2009)

9. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

10. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

11. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

12. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

13. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

14. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

15. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

16. iKristin needs 2 (Oct. 21-24)

17. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

18. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

19. Anjelica in IL needs 4 (November 21st-25th, 2009)

20. clb79 looking for 4-6 vouchers (Oct 15-18, 2009)

21. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

22. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

23. crazy4disney06 needs 4 (October 2009)

24. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

26. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

27. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

28. NStramler 4 (October 2009)

29. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

30. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

31. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

32. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

33. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

34. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

35. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

36. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

37. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

38.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

39.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Anjelica

3Minnies1Mickey said:


> Not exactly how this is supposed to work........



Ideally it would start at #1 and go through but as someone stated earlier this list is not maintained by the DIS boards and sometimes it has become first come first serve.  I don't think the list itself is necessarily fair as it is now as I have personally tried to contact several on the list to clean up the list to be told that since they have AP's they don't put a date out there (basically then they would be xx # forever) or just not contacted back at all.  I'm sure for those giving the tickets its easier to just say whoever contacts me first gets them instead of always trying to go down the list.  Its up to the person who is donating the tickets.


----------



## Anjelica

Taking my name off the list and cleaning up.

1. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

2. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

3. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 19-23, 2009)

4. bronko78 needs 3

5. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

6. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

7. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

8. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

9. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

10. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

11. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

12. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

13. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

14. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

15. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

16. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

17. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

18. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

19. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

20. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

21. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

22. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

23. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

24. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

25. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

26. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

27. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

28. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

29. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

30. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

31. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

32.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

33.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

Anjelica said:


> I don't think the list itself is necessarily fair as it is now as I have personally tried to contact several on the list to clean up the list to be told that since they have AP's they don't put a date out there (basically then they would be xx # forever) or just not contacted back at all.  I'm sure for those giving the tickets its easier to just say whoever contacts me first gets them instead of always trying to go down the list.  Its up to the person who is donating the tickets.



Agreed. I had previously needed only one for our Sept. trip and decided against getting on the list. It was impossible for me to get one in the time frame I had.


----------



## javaj

I got dropped off the list again (this is the 2nd time), I think I'm just going to give up since I don't want to go back and figure out where I got dropped, but I'm just posting because I think 1 or 2 others also got dropped when I did.


----------



## Anjelica

javaj said:


> I got dropped off the list again (this is the 2nd time), I think I'm just going to give up since I don't want to go back and figure out where I got dropped, but I'm just posting because I think 1 or 2 others also got dropped when I did.



Hmmm...I updated the list with the last one posted but your right - you got dropped off that one.  Let me see if I can "fix" it.


----------



## Anjelica

1. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

2. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

3. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)

4. bronko78 needs 3

5. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

6. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

7. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

8. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

9. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

10. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

11. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

12. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

13. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

14. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

15. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

16. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

17. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

18. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

19. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

20. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

21. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

22. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

23. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

24. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

25. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

26. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

27. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

28. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

29. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

30. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

31. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

32. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

33.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

34.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

35. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## javaj

Anjelica said:


> Hmmm...I updated the list with the last one posted but your right - you got dropped off that one.  Let me see if I can "fix" it.



Thanks for taking the time to do that. I was discouraged after getting dropped again, plus I figured there wouldn't be enough time to get a set anyway. But I guess you never know!


----------



## Dad_of_4_girls

adding myself to the list

1. DL4my2kids needs 4 (Nov 2009)

2. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

3. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)

4. bronko78 needs 3

5. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

6. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

7. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

8. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

9. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

10. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

11. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

12. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

13. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

14. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

15. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

16. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

17. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

18. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

19. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

20. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

21. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

22. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

23. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

24. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

25. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

26. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

27. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

28. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

29. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

30. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

31. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

32. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

33.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

34.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

35. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

36. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## DL4my2kids

Just wanted to say Thank you to all the kind and caring folks.  This board is so wonderful.  I have to apologize in advance if I mess up this post.  I had to switch the mouse to the left hand and it really takes some getting used to.


1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)

3. bronko78 needs 3

4. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

5. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

6. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

7. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

8. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

9. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

10. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

11. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

12. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

13. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

14. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

15. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

16. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

17. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

18. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

19. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

20. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

21. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

22. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

23. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

24. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

25. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

26. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

27. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

28. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

29. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

30. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

31. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

32.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

33.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

34. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

35. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## rszdtrvl

For my information (and others) when I make a reservation through Disney Travel, the TTMM tickets are included, right? And while it is one ticket, it admits the entire party/family, right? So if there are 3 people in my party, could I give it to someone who has a family of 5 and it would admit all of them? Or is there something on the ticket that reads "3 people" or something like that?

Thanks, I just want to make sure.


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

rszdtrvl said:


> For my information (and others) when I make a reservation through Disney Travel, the TTMM tickets are included, right? And while it is one ticket, it admits the entire party/family, right? So if there are 3 people in my party, could I give it to someone who has a family of 5 and it would admit all of them? Or is there something on the ticket that reads "3 people" or something like that?
> 
> Thanks, I just want to make sure.


One voucher doesn't cover everyone in the group. Each person needs a seperate one (except kids under 3.....just like regular park admission). The vouchers are included with  packages, if you order a package.


----------



## 3Minnies1Mickey

rszdtrvl said:


> For my information (and others) when I make a reservation through Disney Travel, the TTMM tickets are included, right? And while it is one ticket, it admits the entire party/family, right? So if there are 3 people in my party, could I give it to someone who has a family of 5 and it would admit all of them? Or is there something on the ticket that reads "3 people" or something like that?
> 
> Thanks, I just want to make sure.



Each person that gets a ticket through the package gets a voucher.


----------



## rszdtrvl

Ok. On my package confirmation email it reads that there is one voucher (1)total, instead of (1,2,3) like most things because there are 3 of us going.

I guess I will see how many I will have to give away when I get my documents in March.

Thanks!


----------



## thmar

rszdtrvl said:


> Ok. On my package confirmation email it reads that there is one voucher (1)total, instead of (1,2,3) like most things because there are 3 of us going.
> 
> I guess I will see how many I will have to give away when I get my documents in March.
> 
> Thanks!



My confirmation email read the same way.  However, when we received our packet there were vouchers for everyone that had paid park tickets.  Our party consisted of 3 adults, 1 child who was 3 (who had a paid park ticket), and 1 child who was 1 (didn't need a park ticket).  Everyone needed a voucher to get in except for the 1 year old.


----------



## rszdtrvl

Wonderful, thank you!

We don't plan on going to TTMM, as our Disney time is limited, so I plan on giving the tickets away when they arrive, to another family of 3.


----------



## alaskanmommy

DL4my2kids said:


> Just wanted to say Thank you to all the kind and caring folks.  This board is so wonderful.  I have to apologize in advance if I mess up this post.  I had to switch the mouse to the left hand and it really takes some getting used to.
> 
> 
> 1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)
> 
> 2. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)
> 
> 3. bronko78 needs 3
> 
> 4. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4
> 
> 5. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)
> 
> 6. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)
> 
> 7. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)
> 
> 8. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)
> 
> 9. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)
> 
> 10. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)
> 
> 11. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)
> 
> 12. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)
> 
> 13. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)
> 
> 14. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)
> 
> 15. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)
> 
> 16. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)
> 
> 17. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)
> 
> 18. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!
> 
> 19. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks
> 
> 20. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009
> 
> 21. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!
> 
> 22. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!
> 
> 23. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)
> 
> 24. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!
> 
> 25. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010
> 
> 26. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,
> 
> 27. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.
> 
> 28. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010
> 
> 29. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009
> 
> 30. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009
> 
> 31. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009
> 
> 32.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated
> 
> 33.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010
> 
> 34. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.
> 
> 35. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)
> 
> 36.  alaskanmommy needs 3 please, February 7-13.  Thanks!!!!
> 
> When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
> *When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*



Adding myself!  Thanks guys!!


----------



## alaskanmommy

Originally Posted by DL4my2kids  
Just wanted to say Thank you to all the kind and caring folks. This board is so wonderful. I have to apologize in advance if I mess up this post. I had to switch the mouse to the left hand and it really takes some getting used to.


1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)

3. bronko78 needs 3

4. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

5. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

6. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

7. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

8. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

9. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

10. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

11. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

12. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

13. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

14. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

15. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

16. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

17. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

18. Rangermom needs 5 (November 29-Dec 3, 2009) Thanks!

19. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

20. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

21. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

22. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

23. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

24. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

25. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

26. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

27. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

28. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

29. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

30. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

31. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

32.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

33.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

34. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

35. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

36. alaskanmommy needs 3 please, February 7-13. Thanks!!!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## rangermom

I removed my name.  Thanks!

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)

3. bronko78 needs 3

4. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

5. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

6. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

7. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

8. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

9. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

10. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

11. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

12. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

13. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

14. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

15. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

16. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

17. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

18. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

19. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

20. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

21. DisneyDork1969 would LOVE two (2) for Nov 27-28 2009 to help celebrate his 40th B-Day!! THANKS!!

22. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

23. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

24. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

25. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

26. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

27. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

28. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

39. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

30. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

31.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

32.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

33. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

34. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

35. alaskanmommy needs 3 please, February 7-13. Thanks!!!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## DisneyDork1969

I'm removing my name too..I got my passes from a kind DIS member...Thanks!

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)

3. bronko78 needs 3

4. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

5. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

6. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

7. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

8. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

9. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

10. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

11. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

12. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

13. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

14. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

15. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

16. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

17. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

18. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

19. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

20. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

21. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

22. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

23. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

24. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

25. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

26. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

27. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

28. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

29. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

30.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

31.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

32. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

33. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

34. alaskanmommy needs 3 please, February 7-13. Thanks!!!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## nomen

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)

3. bronko78 needs 3

4. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

5. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

6. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

7. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

8. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

9. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

10. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

11. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

12. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

13. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

14. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

15. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

16. Timon_n_Pumba need 4 (December 15-19, 2009)

17. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

18. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

19. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

20. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

21. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

22. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

23. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

24. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

25. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

26. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

27. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

28. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

29. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

30.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

31.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

32. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

33. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

34. alaskanmommy needs 3 please, February 7-13. Thanks!!!!

35. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Timon_n_Pumba

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)

3. bronko78 needs 3

4. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

5. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

6. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

7. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

8. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

9. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

10. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

11. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

12. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

13. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

14. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

15. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

16. Timon_n_Pumba needs 1...broke down & bought three off the 'bay but 1 short for DS3 (December 12-15, '09)

17. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

18. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

19. MyMonkies needs 4 (would be happy with 1) December 7-12, 2009

20. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

21. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

22. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

23. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

24. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

25. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

26. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

27. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

28. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

29. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

30.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

31.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

32. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

33. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

34. alaskanmommy needs 3 please, February 7-13. Thanks!!!!

35. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.* 

Edited our dates and the number needed.  Now we "just" need one, so I'm hoping needing less will help!  Thanks again for the thread, and for considering us!!!


----------



## MyMonkies

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)

3. bronko78 needs 3

4. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

5. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

6. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

7. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

8. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

9. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

10. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

11. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

12. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

13. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

14. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

15. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

16. Timon_n_Pumba needs 1...broke down & bought three off the 'bay but 1 short for DS3 (December 12-15, '09)

17. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

18. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

19. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

20. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

21. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

22. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

23. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

24. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

25. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

26. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

27. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

28. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

29.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

30.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

31. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

32. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

33. alaskanmommy needs 3 please, February 7-13. Thanks!!!!

34. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*

(Taking myself off the list.)


----------



## alaskanmommy

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. cheshiregirl needs 4 (December 2009)

3. bronko78 needs 3

4. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

5. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

6. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

7. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

8. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

9. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

10. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

11. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

12. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

13. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

14. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

15. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

16. Timon_n_Pumba needs 1...broke down & bought three off the 'bay but 1 short for DS3 (December 12-15, '09)

17. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

18. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

19. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

20. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

21. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

22. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

23. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

24. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

25. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

26. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

27. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

28. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

29.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

30.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

31. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

32. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

33. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*

Taking myself off the list, we switched to PPH!!


----------



## Grim_Grinning_Girl

Hi, so how does this work?  I have passes I more than likely will not be using before the expiration date, in case I don't do I just contact the first person on the list?


----------



## vickiea

Grim_Grinning_Girl said:


> Hi, so how does this work?  I have passes I more than likely will not be using before the expiration date, in case I don't do I just contact the first person on the list?



How you give them out is entirely up to you. But, the general idea is to pick from the top of the list - but also looking at the dates of the requests, if someone at the top of the list is requesting for next July you would probably skip them and go to the next person since it sounds like your passes would expire before then.

HTH, and thanks for thinking about paying it forward.

Vickie


----------



## cheshiregirl

Thanks to a very generous DISer I have finally moved off the list!  Good luck to everyone else and I hope that your patience will be rewarded!!!

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. bronko78 needs 3

3. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

4. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

5. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

6. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

7. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

8. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

9. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

10. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

11. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

12. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

13. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

14. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

15. Timon_n_Pumba needs 1...broke down & bought three off the 'bay but 1 short for DS3 (December 12-15, '09)

16. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

17. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

18. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

19. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

20. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

21. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

22. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

23. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

24. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

25. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

26. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

27. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

28.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

29.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

30. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

31. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

32. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tacoach

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. bronko78 needs 3

3. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

4. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

5. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

6. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

7. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

8. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

9. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

10. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

11. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

12. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

13. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

14. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

15. Timon_n_Pumba needs 1...broke down & bought three off the 'bay but 1 short for DS3 (December 12-15, '09)

16. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

17. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

18. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

19. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

20. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

21. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

22. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

23. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

24. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

25. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

26. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

27. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

28.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

29.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

30. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

31. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

32. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

33.  tacoach needs 4. February 10-13, 2010.  Thank you for any help!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Nala83

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. bronko78 needs 3

3. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

4. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

5. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

6. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

7. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

8. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

9. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

10. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

11. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

12. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

13. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

14. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

15. Timon_n_Pumba needs 1...broke down & bought three off the 'bay but 1 short for DS3 (December 12-15, '09)

16. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

17. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

18. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

19. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

20. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

21. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

22. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

23. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

24. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

25. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

26. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

27. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 22nd - 31st 2009

28.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

29.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

30. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

31. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

32. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

33.  Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## javaj

Moving myself to the bottom of the list -- I received vouchers from a kind DIS-er for this month's trip. Moved myself to the bottom for next year's trip!

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. bronko78 needs 3

3. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

4. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

5. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

6. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

7. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

8. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

9. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

10. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

11. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

12. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

13. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

14. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

15. Timon_n_Pumba needs 1...broke down & bought three off the 'bay but 1 short for DS3 (December 12-15, '09)

16. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

17. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

18. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

19. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

20. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

21. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

22. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

23. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

24. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

25. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

26. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

27.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

28.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

29. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

30. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

31. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

32.  Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

33. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## drakethib

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. bronko78 needs 3

3. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

4. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

5. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

6. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

7. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

8. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

9. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

10. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

11. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

12. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

13. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

14. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

15. Timon_n_Pumba needs 1...broke down & bought three off the 'bay but 1 short for DS3 (December 12-15, '09)

16. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

17. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

18. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

19. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

20. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

21. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

22. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

23. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

24. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

25. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

26. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

27.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

28.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

29. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

30. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

31. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

32.  Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

33. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

34. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## DisneyDork1969

I have TWO (2) coupons to give away...if anyone is going in January, you can have them because they expire 1/31/10...1st one to email me, gets the coupons!

Jon C


----------



## drakethib

DisneyDork1969 said:


> I have TWO (2) coupons to give away...if anyone is going in January, you can have them because they expire 1/31/10...1st one to email me, gets the coupons!
> 
> Jon C



Joh, If they have not been claimed I would like them.

Thanks


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. bronko78 needs 3

3. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

4. Ross3half needs 4 (Nov. 8)

5. Milani Mouser needs 4 (Dec 1-11)

6. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

7. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

8. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

9. trstno1 needs 5 (11/2009)

10. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

11. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

12. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

13. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

14. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

15. Timon_n_Pumba needs 1...broke down & bought three off the 'bay but 1 short for DS3 (December 12-15, '09)

16. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

17. Jacs1234 needs 7 (big ask I know but a girl's gotta try)(November 13 -23rd) Thanks

18. Jerelynj needs 4 (December 12-14, 2009) My birthday trip!

19. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

20. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

21. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

22. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

23. Pigletforever needs 3 for October 21-25 2010 hopefully someone will take pity on me.

24. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

25. Vickiea, in need of 5 tickets please - Dec 9-16th 2009

26. GrandBob needs 3 tickets please - Nov 29 - Dec 3 2009

27.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

28.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

29. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

30. Dad_of_4_girls - 5 for Dec 9-12, 2009 - (the 4th girl is only 2)

31. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

32. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

33. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

34. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

35. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## pigletforever

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. bronko78 needs 3

3. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

4. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

5. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

6. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

7. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

8. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

9. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

10. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

11. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

12. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

13. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

14. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

15. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

16. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

17. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010 

18. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

19.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

20.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

21. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

22. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

23. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

24. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

25. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

26. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tacoach

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. bronko78 needs 3

3. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

4. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

5. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

6. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

7. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

8. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

9. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

10. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

11. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

12. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

13. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

14. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

15. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

16. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

17. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

18. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

19.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

20.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

21. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

22. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

23. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

24. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

25. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

26. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

27.  tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.  Thank you!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I took the liberty if it works to highlight in Red the ones that have past already.

1. Littleblackraincloud needs 4 (Dec 2009)

2. bronko78 needs 3

3. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

4. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

5. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

6. BethID needs 4 (12/2009)

7. mo3bys needs 5-7 for (December 2009)

8. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

9. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

10. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

11. Yakety76 in ID needs 4-6 (November 9-12)

12. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

13. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

14. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

15. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

16. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

17. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

18. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

19.Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

20.tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

21. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

22. nomen needs 4. Thanks for looking!. December 20-31 2009

23. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

24. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

25. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

26. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

27. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010. 

28. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16
Thank you!Thanks and wishing for pixie dust.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I believe this is how the new list would look but not 100%

1. bronko78 needs 3

2. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

3. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

4. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

5. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

6. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

7. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

8. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

9. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

10. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

11. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

12. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

13. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

14. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

15. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

16. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

17. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

18. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

19. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

20. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

21. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

22. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010. 

23. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

Thank you!Thanks and wishing for pixie dust.  Next in my spare time I will put them in order by dates...later.


----------



## Nala83

Please don't put them in order by date.  This is the order in which people requested tickets- and ticket requests should be filled in this order!


----------



## mom4princesses

1. bronko78 needs 3

2. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

3. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

4. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

5. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

6. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

7. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

8. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

9. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

10. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

11. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

12. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

13. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

14. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

15. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

16. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

17. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

18. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

19. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

20. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

21. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

22. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

23. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

24. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

Just added my name, thanks to all.


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Re-copying the list to add the info. at the bottom which was left out. 

1. bronko78 needs 3

 2. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

 3. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

 4. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

 5. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

 6. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

 7. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

 8. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

 9. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

 10. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

 11. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

 12. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

 13. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

 14. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

 15. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

 16. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

 17. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

 18. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

 19. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

 20. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

 21. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

 22. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

 23. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

 24. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010



When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
 *When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## QueenDoOver

I have 4 tickets available that must be used by end of January.  Please PM me if you can use these.  A kind board member sent them to me, but due to a family emergency our trip was cancelled.  I will happily pop them into the mail.


----------



## kylieh

Re-copying the list to add the info. at the bottom which was left out. 

1. bronko78 needs 3

2. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

3. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

4. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

5. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

6. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

7. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

8. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

9. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

10. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

11. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

12. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

13. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

14. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

15. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

16. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

17. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

18. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

19. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

20. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

21. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

22. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

23. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

24. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

25. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.



When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 8earsoverDL

1. bronko78 needs 3

2. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

3. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

4. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

5. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

6. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

7. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

8. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

9. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

10. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

11. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

12. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

13. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

14. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

15. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

16. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

17. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

18. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

19. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

20. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

21. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

22. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

23. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

24. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

25. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

26. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15).  Thank you!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

1. bronko78 needs 3

2. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

3. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

4. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

5. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

6. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

7. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

8. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

9. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

10. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

11. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

12. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

13. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

14. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

15. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

16. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

17. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010. First DLR trip.

18. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

19. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

20. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

21. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

22. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

23. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

24. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

25. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

26. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

27. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.  


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## QueenDoOver

I am happy to report that Bronko78 is able to use my tickets and they are on there way there.  

Sorry I am unable to respond to all the people that PM'd me but the process is too slow and I am out time.

Pixie Dust to all of you that you may receive your tickets.

Tracey



QueenDoOver said:


> I have 4 tickets available that must be used by end of January.  Please PM me if you can use these.  A kind board member sent them to me, but due to a family emergency our trip was cancelled.  I will happily pop them into the mail.


----------



## monicatb

1. bronko78 needs 3

2. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

3. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

4. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

5. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

6. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

7. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

8. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

9. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

10. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

11. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

12. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

13. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

14. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

15. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

16. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

17. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

18. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

19. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

20. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

21. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

22. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

23. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

24. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

25. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

26. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

27. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010. 


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## bronko78

Thank you for the tickets QueenDoOver! *removing my name from the list*




1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## jenok0426

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 5 (April 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27.  Jenok0426  4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010  Thank you Disers!!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tink2008

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## jenpace

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## khowell

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th. Thanks!! First time!!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## khowell

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ryleeranger

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS! 


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mgmcpa

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS! 

31.  mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010 


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## DanaAustinChelsea

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

31. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

32. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mathmom32

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

31. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

32. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

33. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010.  (Even 2 would be okay!)


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Belle Ella

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

31. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

32. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

33. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

34. Belle Ella needs 3 for October (7-10)


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MyMonkies

I have 2 MTTMM vouchers that expire on January 31, 2010.  I don't see anybody on the list that would be able to use them.  One person is going on 1/31 but that woudn't be a day they could be used since it's a Sunday.

Please PM me if you can use them & I will edit this post when they are gone.

*They have been claimed.  Thanks!*


----------



## shellyof4

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

31. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

32. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

33. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

34. Belle Ella needs 3 for October (7-10)

35. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## happykell

**taken**

I also have vouchers that expire on the 31st and don't see anyone on the list who could use them.  i have 4...pm me if you'd like them.


----------



## Rosanne

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

31. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

32. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

33. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

34. Belle Ella needs 3 for October (7-10)

35. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

36.  Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## chrisu

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

31. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

32. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

33. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

34. Belle Ella needs 3 for October (7-10)

35. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

36. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

37. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!)  Thanks!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## haley's mom

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

31. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

32. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

33. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

34. Belle Ella needs 3 for October (7-10)

35. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

36. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

37. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

38. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## DisneyNic

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

31. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

32. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

33. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

34. Belle Ella needs 3 for October (7-10)

35. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

36. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

37. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

38. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

39. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21  Thanks!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Karlzmom

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

31. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

32. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

33. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

34. Belle Ella needs 3 for October (7-10)

35. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

36. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

37. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

38. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

39. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

40.  Karlzmom needs 3 for a B-day trip February 8-10, 2010. {YES, just a couple weeks out!}  TIA! 


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## nun69

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Family of 10 need tickets, coming from all over the country jan 7-15,

12. Pigletforever needs 4 for January 6-8, 2010

13. Mom of a *Princess*, in need of 4 tickets, but thankful for any- Jan 16-20 2010

14. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

15. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

16. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

17. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

18. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

19. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

20. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

21. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

22. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

23. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

24. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

25. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

26. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

27. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

28. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

29. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

30. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

31. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

32. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

33. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

34. Belle Ella needs 3 for October (7-10)

35. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

36. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

37. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

38. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

39. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

40. Karlzmom needs 3 for a B-day trip February 8-10, 2010. {YES, just a couple weeks out!} TIA! 

41. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd 


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## iKristin

UPDATED. Taken anyone whose date has passed off. 

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

17. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

18. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

19. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

20. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

21. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

22. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

23. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

24. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

25. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

26. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

27. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

28. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

29. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

30. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

31. Belle Ella needs 3 for October (7-10)

32. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

33. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

34. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

35. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

36. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

37. Karlzmom needs 3 for a B-day trip February 8-10, 2010. {YES, just a couple weeks out!} TIA! 

38. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd 

39. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

17. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

18. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

19. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

20. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

21. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

22. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

23. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

24. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

25. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

26. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

27. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

28. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

29. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

30. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

31. Belle Ella needs 3 for October (7-10)

32. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

33. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

34. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

35. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

36. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

37. Karlzmom needs 3 for a B-day trip February 8-10, 2010. {YES, just a couple weeks out!} TIA! 

38. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd 

39. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

40.  GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

17. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

18. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

19. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

20. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

21. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

22. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

23. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

24. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

25. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

26. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

27. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

28. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

29. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

30. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

31. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

32. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

33. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

34. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

35. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

36. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

37. Karlzmom needs 3 for a B-day trip February 8-10, 2010. {YES, just a couple weeks out!} TIA!

38. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

39. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

40. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Amy and kids

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

17. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

18. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

19. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

20. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

21. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

22. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

23. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

24. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

25. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

26. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

27. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

28. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

29. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

30. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

31. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

32. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

33. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

34. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

35. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

36. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

37. Karlzmom needs 3 for a B-day trip February 8-10, 2010. {YES, just a couple weeks out!} TIA!

38. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

39. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

40. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

41. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Littleprincess2010

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

17. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

18. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

19. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

20. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

21. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

22. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

23. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

24. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

25. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

26. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

27. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

28. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

29. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

30. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

31. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

32. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

33. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

34. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

35. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

36. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

37. Karlzmom needs 3 for a B-day trip February 8-10, 2010. {YES, just a couple weeks out!} TIA!

38. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

39. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

40. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

41. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

42. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's  7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## quotester

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. Drakethib needs 4 tickets - First week Feb 2010

17. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

18. tacoach needs 4 tickets for February 9-14, 2010.

19. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

20. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

21. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

22. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

23. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

24. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

25. Jenpace would love 5 tickets, January 31 - February 3, 2010 

26. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

27. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

28. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

29. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

30. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

31. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

32. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

33. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

34. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

35. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

36. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

37. Karlzmom needs 3 for a B-day trip February 8-10, 2010. {YES, just a couple weeks out!} TIA!

38. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

39. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

40. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

41. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

42. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

43. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know. 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*
__________________


----------



## iKristin

UPDATE 


1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

17. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

18. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

19. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

20. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

21. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

22. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

23. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

24. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

25. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

26. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

27. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

28. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

29. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

30. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

31. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

32. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

33. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

34. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

35. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

36. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

37. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

38. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

39. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know. 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## cinder-ellah

UPDATE 


1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

17. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

18. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

19. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

20. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

21. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

22. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

23. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

24. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

25. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

26. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

27. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

28. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

29. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

30. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

31. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

32. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

33. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

34. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

35. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

36. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

37. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

38. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

39. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know. 

40. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## disneylandsmiles

UPDATE 


1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

17. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

18. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

19. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

20. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

21. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

22. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

23. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

24. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

25. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

26. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

27. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

28. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

29. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

30. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

31. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

32. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

33. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

34. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

35. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

36. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

37. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

38. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

39. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know. 

40. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

41 disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010  coming all the way from Canada!


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## roobug

UPDATE 


1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

17. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

18. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

19. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

20. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

21. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

22. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

23. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

24. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

25. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

26. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

27. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

28. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

29. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

30. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

31. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

32. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

33. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

34. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

35. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

36. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

37. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

38. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

39. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know. 

40. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

41 disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

42. roobug needs 2 tickets  May or Sept 2010


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## 6Smiles

UPDATE


1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. Pooh Bear Friends Feb 25-28, 2010 Need 5, any appreciated

12. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

13. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

14. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

15. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

16. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

17. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

18. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

19. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

20. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

21. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

22. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

23. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

24. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

25. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

26. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

27. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

28. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

29. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

30. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

31. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

32. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

33. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

34. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

35. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

36. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

37. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

38. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

39. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

40. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

41 disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

42. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

43. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you! 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## PoohBearFriends

removing myself from the list.  A friend got the tickets for us.

UPDATE


1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

12. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

13. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

14. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

15. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

16. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

17. Mom4princesses 6 tickets Oct 2010

18. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

19. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

20. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

21. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

22. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

23. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

24. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

25. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

26. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

27. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

28. shellyof4 needs 6 for Feb. 16-21 (Would happily take 3 though!)

39. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

30. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

31. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

32. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

33. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

34. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

35. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

36. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

37. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

38. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

39. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

40 disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

41. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

42. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you! 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## mom4princesses

Unless someone has the same name with a uppercase M, I think Im on the list twice?  Not to mention they need the same amount of tickets and going at the same time.  So there is one at 6 and 18?  Not sure if I should go ahead and remove the 18 or not?


----------



## DizNee Luver

Could I be added to the list??  We are going end of July & this is the first time we're not getting a package deal.

We would need.......... 9  

We're hoping to hit ToonTown with our twin girls before it gets hectic...they both are autistic & wouldn't fare well once it opened up for the general public.

Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Updated the list for you both 

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. tiffntwins needs 6 ----Feb 2010

12. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

13. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

14. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

15. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

16. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

17. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

18. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

19. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

20. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

21. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

22. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

23. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

24. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

25. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

26. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

27. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

28. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

29. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

30. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

31. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

32. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

33. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

34. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

35. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

36. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

37. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

38. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

39. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

40. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

41. DizNee Luver needs 9 for July 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## tiffntwins

removed myself from list


1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

12. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

13. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

14. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

16. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

17. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

18. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

19. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

20. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

21. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

22. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

23. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

24. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

25. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

26. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

27. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

28. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

29. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

30. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

31. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

32. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

33. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

34. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

35. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

36. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

37. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

38. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

39. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

40. DizNee Luver needs 9 for July 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## catsintrbleagn

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

12. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

13. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

14. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

16. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

17. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

18. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

19. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

20. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

21. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

22. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

23. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

24. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

25. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

26. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

27. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

28. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

29. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

30. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

31. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

32. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

33. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

34. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

35. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

36. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

37. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

38. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

39. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

40. DizNee Luver needs 9 for July 2010

41. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets April 3-11

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## MrsPinup

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

12. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

13. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

14. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

16. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

17. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

18. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

19. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

20. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

21. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

22. mgmcpa needs only 1 for Feb 22-23, 2010

23. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

24. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

25. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

26. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

27. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

28. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

29. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

30. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

31. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

32. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

33. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

34. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

35. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

36. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

37. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

38. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

39. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

40. DizNee Luver needs 9 for July 2010

41. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets April 3-11

42. MrsPinup needs 2 for April 2010 or 4 for October 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

** Updated **

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

12. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

13. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

14. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

16. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

17. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

18. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

19. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

20. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

21. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

22. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

23. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

24. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

25. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

26. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

27. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

28. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

29. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

30. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

31. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

32. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

33. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

34. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

35. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

36. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

37. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

38. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

39. DizNee Luver needs 9 for July 2010

40. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets April 3-11

41. MrsPinup needs 2 for April 2010 or 4 for October 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## sway_559

** Updated **

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

12. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

13. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

14. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

16. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

17. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

18. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

19. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

20. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

21. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

22. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

23. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

24. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

25. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

26. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

27. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

28. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

29. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

30. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

31. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

32. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

33. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

34. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

35. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

36. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

37. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

38. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

39. DizNee Luver needs 9 for July 2010

40. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets April 3-11

41. MrsPinup needs 2 for April 2010 or 4 for October 2010

42. Sway_559 needs 3 for June 2010 (DD's first trip!)  Thanks!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## DizNee Luver

**UPDATED**
Removing my family from the list as we changed our minds on how we booked our trip....we're going thru Disney Travel so we will get our TTMM in our package!!

Good luck to everyone else on getting tickets!!! 

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

12. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

13. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

14. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

16. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

17. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

18. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

19. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

20. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

21. RyleeRanger needs 12 tickets but will take anything! March 1-4th. 2010. THANKS!

22. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

23. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

24. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

25. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

26. chrisu would love 3 for March 3 - 6 (first time for my 2 little minnie and donald lovers!) Thanks!

27. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

28. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

29. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

30. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

31. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

32. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

33. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

34. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

35. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

36. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

37. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

38. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

39. **deleted**

40. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets April 3-11

41. MrsPinup needs 2 for April 2010 or 4 for October 2010

42. Sway_559 needs 3 for June 2010 (DD's first trip!) Thanks!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

*** Updated ***

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

12. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

13. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

14. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

16. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

17. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

18. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

19. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

20. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

21. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

22. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

23. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

24. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

25. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

26. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

27. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

28. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

29. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

30. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

31. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

32. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

33. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

34. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

35. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

36. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

37. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets April 3-11

38. MrsPinup needs 2 for April 2010 or 4 for October 2010

39. Sway_559 needs 3 for June 2010 (DD's first trip!) Thanks!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## angiebaylor

1. NicoleDisneyFan needs 4

2. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

3. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

4. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

5. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

6. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

7. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

8. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

9. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

10. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

11. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

12. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

13. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

14. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

16. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

17. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

18. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

19. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

20. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

21. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

22. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

23. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

24. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

25. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

26. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

27. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

28. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

29. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

30. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

31. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

32. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

33. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

34. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

35. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

36. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

37. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets April 3-11

38. MrsPinup needs 2 for April 2010 or 4 for October 2010

39. Sway_559 needs 3 for June 2010 (DD's first trip!) Thanks!

40. angiebaylor needs 3 for April 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!!  Thanks!


----------



## iKristin

UPDATED LIST


1. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

2. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

4. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

5. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

6. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

8. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

9. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

10. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

12. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

13. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

14. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

15. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

19. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

20. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

21. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

22. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

23. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

24. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

25. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

26. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

27. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

28. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

29. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

30. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

31. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

32. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

33. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

34. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

35. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

36. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets April 3-11

37. MrsPinup needs 2 for April 2010 or 4 for October 2010

38. Sway_559 needs 3 for June 2010 (DD's first trip!) Thanks!

39. angiebaylor needs 3 for April 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## jernysgirl

UPDATED LIST


1. Tink2008 needs 6 (June 2010)

2. victorandbellasmom needs 5 (Aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (Sept 19-23 2010)

4. obnurse needs 3 (June 2010)

5. mom4princesses needs 6 (Oct. 2010)

6. cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. TheDomsMom needs 1 for Sept 19-24 (First Trip)

8. kcchica needs 3-5 (Dec 2010) Thanks!!

9. Rachael Q need 6 for late Aug/early September 2010

10. monicatb needs 5 for April 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First DLR trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- September 2010

12. javaj needs 4 tickets please - Dec 2010

13. 3TinksAndAnEeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for June 23-25, 2010

14. MinnieVanMom 3 tickets, July 11-16

15. KylieH is coming from Australia, 4 Tickets April 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverDL would like 4 or 6 tickets for May 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, May 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets March 31 to April 5 2010 Thank you Disers!!

19. Khowell 5 tickets for March 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

20. DanaAustinChelsea needs 5 for June (prob 14-20TH)

21. Mathmom32 needs 3 for March 7-11, 2010. (Even 2 would be okay!)

22. Belle Ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for July (14-18) TIA!!

23. Rosanne would like 4 for August (14-17) Thanks!

24. haley's mom would love 4 for Oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

25. DisneyNic would like 3 for April 25-28 or 18-21 Thanks!

26. nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go July 19-23rd

27. iKristin04 needs two please for Oct 18 - Oct 25 2010 trip

28. GoofySon'sMom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... our first trip!

29. Amy and kids needs 5 for April 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

30. LittlePrincess needs 4 for November 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

31. quotester looking for 4 for March 25-30 2010.. Baby Aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile I know.

32. cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....May 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

33. disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets April 22-27 2010 coming all the way from Canada!

34. roobug needs 2 tickets May or Sept 2010

35. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for June 19-26 2010 Thank you!

36. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets April 3-11

37. MrsPinup needs 2 for April 2010 or 4 for October 2010

38. Sway_559 needs 3 for June 2010 (DD's first trip!) Thanks!

39. angiebaylor needs 3 for April 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

40. jernysgirl needs 4 for June 9-14 - We've never been before and my boys would love it!  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Aprilisdisney

Updated list


----------



## iKristin

*LIST UPDATE*


1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Khowell 5 tickets for march 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

20. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

21. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

22. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

23. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

24. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

25. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

26. Ikristin04 needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

27. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

28. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

29. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

30. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

31. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

32. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

33. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

34. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

35. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

36. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

37. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

38. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

39. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it! 

40. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

Re-adding the info. that was on the bottom of the list 



1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Khowell 5 tickets for march 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

20. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

21. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

22. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

23. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

24. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

25. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

26. Ikristin04 needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

27. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

28. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

29. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

30. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

31. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

32. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

33. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

34. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

35. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

36. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

37. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

38. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

39. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

40. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## iKristin

BUMP...this should be pinned


----------



## nottellin'

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Khowell 5 tickets for march 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

20. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

21. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

22. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

23. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

24. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

25. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

26. Ikristin04 needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

27. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

28. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

29. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

30. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

31. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

32. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

33. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

34. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

35. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

36. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

37. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

38. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

39. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

40. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

41. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## moljammom

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Khowell 5 tickets for march 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

20. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

21. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

22. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

23. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

24. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

25. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

26. Ikristin04 needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

27. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

28. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

29. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

30. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

31. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

32. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

33. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

34. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

35. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

36. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

37. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

38. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

39. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

40. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

41. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010 

42.  Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Seaera

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Khowell 5 tickets for march 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

20. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

21. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

22. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

23. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

24. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

25. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

26. Ikristin04 needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

27. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

28. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

29. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

30. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

31. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

32. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

33. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

34. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

35. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

36. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

37. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

38. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

39. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

40. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

41. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010 

42. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

43.  Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## iKristin

Bump


----------



## DanaAustinChelsea

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Khowell 5 tickets for march 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

20. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

21. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

22. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

23. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

24. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

25. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

26. Ikristin04 needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

27. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

28. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

29. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

30. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

31. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

32. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

33. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

34. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

35. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

36. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

37. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

38. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

39. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

40. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

41. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

42. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

43. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

44. DanaAustinChelsea needs 3 for March 26-March 30.  Thanks


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## DisneylandPrincess55

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Khowell 5 tickets for march 22-26th 2010. Thanks!! First time!!

20. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

21. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

22. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

23. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

24. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

25. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

26. Ikristin04 needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

27. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

28. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

29. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

30. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

31. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

32. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

33. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

34. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

35. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

36. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

37. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

38. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

39. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

40. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

41. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

42. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

43. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

44. DanaAustinChelsea needs 3 for March 26-March 30.  Thanks

45. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks 


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## PoohBearFriends

I have been trying to give 2 TTMM tickets to the first person for  a month now.  Do I just move on the next person?

Same thing for PS on Aladdin.  I received a reply from 1 person and she got her tickets but I have 2 more and no reply yet.


----------



## iKristin

Yeah just move onto the next person or offer them to whomever contacts you first or whichever, people do it both of those ways on here


----------



## iKristin

UPDATED

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

20. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

21. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

22. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

23. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

24. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

25. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

26. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

27. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

28. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

29. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

30. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

31. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

32. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

33. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

34. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

35. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

36. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

37. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

38. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

39. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

40. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

41. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

42. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

43. DanaAustinChelsea needs 3 for March 26-March 30. Thanks

44. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks 


When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

iKristin said:


> Yeah just move onto the next person or offer them to whomever contacts you first or whichever, people do it both of those ways on here


Yes, people can give the tickets out any way that they please, but in all fairness to people who have been waiting a long time on this list, I (and a lot of others) feel that the best way to utilize this list is to try to give them to people in the order on the list. That was original intent when the list was first started.


----------



## iKristin

Agreed  It's better to just move to the next person. If anyone on the current list no longer needs the tickets please let us know so we can update the list so that people aren't waiting so long when there are tickets available.


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

PoohBearFriends said:


> I have been trying to give 2 TTMM tickets to the first person for  a month now.  Do I just move on the next person?
> 
> Same thing for PS on Aladdin.  I received a reply from 1 person and she got her tickets but I have 2 more and no reply yet.


Thank you for passing the tickets on to others who can use them. It seems that the general concensus on here is to wait about a week and then if there is no response, contact someone else.


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

iKristin said:


> Agreed  It's better to just move to the next person. If anyone on the current list no longer needs the tickets please let us know so we can update the list so that people aren't waiting so long when there are tickets available.



Great idea!


----------



## iKristin

once it's at least the day before someone's trip I take them off the list only because you're not going to get tickets before your trip if it's one day away, know what I mean?


----------



## Dopey's MIL

UPDATED

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

20. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

21. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

22. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

23. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

24. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

25. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

26. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

27. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

28. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

29. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

30. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

31. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

32. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

33. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

34. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

35. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

36. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

37. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

38. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

39. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

40. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

41. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

42. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

43. DanaAustinChelsea needs 3 for March 26-March 30. Thanks

44. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks 

45. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1  Thank you so much!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future 
__________________


----------



## jseargent

UPDATED

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

20. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

21. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

22. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

23. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

24. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

25. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

26. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

27. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

28. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

29. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

30. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

31. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

32. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

33. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

34. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

35. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

36. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

37. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

38. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

39. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

40. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

41. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

42. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

43. DanaAustinChelsea needs 3 for March 26-March 30. Thanks

44. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks 

45. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1  Thank you so much!

46. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010.  Thank you!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

iKristin said:


> once it's at least the day before someone's trip I take them off the list only because you're not going to get tickets before your trip if it's one day away, know what I mean?



I do know what you mean and I used to think that way and take people off the list if it was really close to their trip, but when I was at DLR the last time,  I actually received some under my door at my hotel after I had already been there a few days. I was contacted by anothe Dis'er who was there and couldn't use them.  I know this might be unusual, but I always think of that and wait to take people off the list now. I guess you never know.


----------



## iKristin

hmm never thought of that lol, guess i'll stop doing that until the last day of their trip


----------



## disneyfan4ever54

iKristin said:


> hmm never thought of that lol, guess i'll stop doing that until the last day of their trip



I never thought of it either until it happened  to me, but I think it's probably pretty rare.   It might be a good idea, though, to leave people on the list until their trip is over,  just in case.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Thanks for the advice in fairness I will move on to the next person.


----------



## mom4princesses

PoohBearFriends said:


> I have been trying to give 2 TTMM tickets to the first person for  a month now.  Do I just move on the next person?
> 
> Same thing for PS on Aladdin.  I received a reply from 1 person and she got her tickets but I have 2 more and no reply yet.



I'm #5 on the list so if you don't get anyone else to reply I would love to have them.  Thanks for sharing we appreciate it.


----------



## jamscruz

UPDATED

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

20. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

21. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

22. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

23. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

24. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

25. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

26. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

27. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

28. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

29. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

30. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

31. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

32. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

33. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

34. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

35. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

36. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

37. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

38. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

39. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

40. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

41. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

42. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

43. DanaAustinChelsea needs 3 for March 26-March 30. Thanks

44. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks 

45. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

46. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

47.  Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010.  With huge appreciation!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## lisalisalisa

UPDATED

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 5 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

20. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

21. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

22. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

23. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

24. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

25. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

26. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

27. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

28. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

29. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

30. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

31. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

32. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

33. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

34. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

35. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

36. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

37. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

38. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

39. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

40. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

41. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

42. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

43. DanaAustinChelsea needs 3 for March 26-March 30. Thanks

44. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks

45. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

46. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

47. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

48. Lisalisalisa needs 5, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## victorandbellasmom

UPDATING my numbers

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Monicatb needs 5 for april 1-3, 2010 (leaving home 03/24). First dlr trip.

11. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

12. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

13. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

14. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

15. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

16. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

17. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

18. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

19. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

20. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

21. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

22. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

23. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

24. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

25. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

26. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

27. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

28. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

29. Quotester looking for 4 for march 25-30 2010.. Baby aydan (girl) looks great smiling and this would make her smile i know.

30. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

31. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

32. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

33. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

34. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

35. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

36. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

37. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

38. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

39. Aprilisdisney needs 2 ~ for march 25-31st 2010

40. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

41. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

42. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

43. DanaAustinChelsea needs 3 for March 26-March 30. Thanks

44. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks

45. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

46. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

47. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

48. Lisalisalisa needs 5, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## iKristin

LIST UPDATE

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

15. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

16. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

17. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

18. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

19. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

20. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

21. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

22. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

23. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

24. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

25. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

26. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

27. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

28. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

29. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

30. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

31. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

32. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

33. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

34. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

35. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

36. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

37. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

38. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

39. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

40. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks

42. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

43. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

44. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

45. Lisalisalisa needs 5, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## mom2rtk

LIST UPDATE

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

15. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

16. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

17. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

18. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

19. Belle ella needs at least 1 but up to 4 for july (14-18) tia!!

20. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

21. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

22. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

23. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

24. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

25. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

26. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

27. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

28. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

29. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

30. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

31. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

32. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

33. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

34. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

35. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

36. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

37. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

38. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

39. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

40. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks

42. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

43. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

44. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

45. Lisalisalisa needs 5, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

46. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Belle Ella

Just updating my info. Only need 2 now.

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

15. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

16. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

17. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

18. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

19. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

20. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

21. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

22. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

23. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

24. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

25. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

26. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

27. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

28. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

29. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

30. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

31. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

32. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

33. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

34. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

35. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

36. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

37. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

38. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

39. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

40. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks

42. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

43. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

44. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

45. Lisalisalisa needs 5, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

46. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## magicalfoursome

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

15. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

16. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

17. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

18. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

19. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

20. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

21. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

22. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

23. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

24. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

25. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

26. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

27. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

28. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

29. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

30. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

31. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

32. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

33. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

34. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

35. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

36. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

37. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

38. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

39. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

40. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks

42. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

43. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

44. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

45. Lisalisalisa needs 5, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

46. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

47. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010  Thanks!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future 
__________________


----------



## Gixer

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

15. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

16. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

17. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

18. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

19. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

20. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

21. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

22. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

23. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

24. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

25. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

26. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

27. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

28. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

29. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

30. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

31. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

32. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

33. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

34. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

35. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

36. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

37. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

38. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

39. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

40. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks

42. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

43. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

44. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

45. Lisalisalisa needs 5, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

46. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

47. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

48. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks! 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## lisalisalisa

Updated my number.

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

15. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

16. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

17. Jenok0426 4 tickets march 31 to april 5 2010 thank you disers!!

18. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

19. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

20. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

21. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

22. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

23. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

24. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

25. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

26. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

27. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

28. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

29. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

30. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

31. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

32. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

33. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

34. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

35. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

36. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

37. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

38. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

39. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

40. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks

42. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

43. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

44. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

45. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

46. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

47. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

48. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## iKristin

Updated my number.

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

15. 8earsoverdl would like 4 or 6 tickets for may 2010 (9-15). Thank you!

16. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

17. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

18. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

19. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

20. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

21. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

22. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

23. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

24. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

25. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

26. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

27. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

28. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

29. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

30. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

31. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

32. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

33. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

34. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

35. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

36. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

37. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

38. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

39. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks

40. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

41. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

42. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

43. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

44. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

45. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

46. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## 8earsoverDL

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

15. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

16. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

17. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

18. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

19. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

20. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

21. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

22. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

23. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

24. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

25. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

26. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

27. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

28. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

29. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

30. Catsintrbleagn needs 7 tickets april 3-11

31. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

32. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

33. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

34. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

35. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

36. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

37. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

38. DisneylandPrincess55 needs 3 for April 5-April 8th, 2010. Thanks

39. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

40. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

41. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

42. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

43. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

44. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

45. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## iKristin

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Kylieh is coming from australia, 4 tickets april 14 - 21 2010.

15. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

16. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

17. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

18. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

19. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

20. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

21. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

22. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

23. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

24. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

25. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

26. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

27. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

28. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

29. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

30. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

31. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

32. Angiebaylor needs 3 for april 12-16 2010 - our first trip!!!!! Thanks!

33. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

34. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

35. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

36. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

37. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

38. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

39. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

40. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

41. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

42. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

43. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## iKristin

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

24. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

25. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

26. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

27. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

28. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

29. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

30. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

31. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

32. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

33. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

34. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

35. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

36. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

37. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

38. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

39. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

40. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

41. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## barefootmomma

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

24. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

25. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

26. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

27. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

28. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

29. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

30. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

31. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

32. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

33. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

34. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

35. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

36. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

37. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

38. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

39. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

40. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

41. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

42. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets. 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Just Editing our Dates!!! 


1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

24. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-11, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

25. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

26. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

27. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

28. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

29. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

30. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

31. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

32. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

33. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

34. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

35. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

36. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

37. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

38. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

39. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

40. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

41. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

42. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets. 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Belle Ella

*bumping this back up*

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

24. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

25. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

26. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

27. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

28. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

29. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

30. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

31. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

32. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

33. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

34. Seaera needs 3 for May 2-5, 2010 (TIA )

35. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

36. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

37. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

38. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

39. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

40. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

41. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

42. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Seaera

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

24. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

25. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

26. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

27. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

28. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

29. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

30. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

31. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

32. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

33. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

34. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

35. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

36. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

37. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

38. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

39. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

40. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

41. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

42. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)  

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future 


Just updating the list to take myself off for May (as I'm leaving soon and wouldn't be able to get the tickets in time) and adding another request for us for November.


----------



## monami7

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 2 for July (14-18) tia!!

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Amy and kids needs 5 for april 21-23 please, it's our first trip!

24. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

25. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

26. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

27. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

28. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

29. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

30. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

31. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

32. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

33. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

34. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

35. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

36. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

37. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

38. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

39. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

40. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

41. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

42. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

43. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.  

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Belle Ella

*Updated: removed 1 date that has passed and edited my dates!*

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (either 9/9-9/12 or 9/23-9/26).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

24. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

25. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

26. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

27. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

28. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

29. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

30. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

31. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

32. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

33. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

34. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

35. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

36. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

37. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

38. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

39. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

40. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

41. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

42. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## DLovinFam

I will more than likely have 4 tickets to TTMM to give when we get back from our trip after May 16th.  I'm taking them just in case we decide to use them, but I doubt we will.  

I'll check in when we get back and find out how this works and who I'd be sending them to.  I'm assuming the person at the top of the list if they have time to receive them before their trip.


----------



## Belle Ella

DLovinFam said:


> I will more than likely have 4 tickets to TTMM to give when we get back from our trip after May 16th.  I'm taking them just in case we decide to use them, but I doubt we will.
> 
> I'll check in when we get back and find out how this works and who I'd be sending them to.  I'm assuming the person at the top of the list if they have time to receive them before their trip.



Generally speaking, it's entirely up to you how you want to give out your tickets if you don't use them, be it in order of who is on the list or who is leaving soonest. You get to pick. Sometimes you wont get a response back from someone.

 But going in order of the list is usually what makes most sense to me.

I'll repost the list in a second so that it stays on the current page.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (either 9/9-9/12 or 9/23-9/26).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

24. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

25. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

26. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

27. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

28. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

29. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

30. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

31. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

32. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

33. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

34. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

35. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

36. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

37. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

38. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

39. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

40. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

41. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

42. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## chessieiglr8402

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (either 9/9-9/12 or 9/23-9/26).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

24. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

25. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

26. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

27. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

28. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

29. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

30. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

31. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

32. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

33. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

34. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

35. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

36. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

37. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

38. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

39. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

40. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

41. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

42. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

43. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## StEpHandMiKe<3Disney

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (either 9/9-9/12 or 9/23-9/26).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

24. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

25. Disneylandsmiles needs 5 tickets april 22-27 2010 coming all the way from canada!

26. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

27. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

28. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

29. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

30. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

31. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

32. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

33. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

34. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

35. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

36. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

37. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

38. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

39. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

40. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

41. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

42. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

43. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

44. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

*** Updating ***

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (either 9/9-9/12 or 9/23-9/26).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

24. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

25. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

26. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

27. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

28. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

29. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

30. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

31. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

32. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

33. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

34. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

35. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

36. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

37. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

38. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

39. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

40. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

41. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

42. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

43. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## joeysmommy

DLovinFam said:


> I will more than likely have 4 tickets to TTMM to give when we get back from our trip after May 16th.  I'm taking them just in case we decide to use them, but I doubt we will.
> 
> I'll check in when we get back and find out how this works and who I'd be sending them to.  I'm assuming the person at the top of the list if they have time to receive them before their trip.



Hi DLovinFam-
Thanks for the update, those of us with upcoming trips at the top of the list do appreciate it.

joeysmommy- OP


----------



## cypressmom

** Updating **

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (either 9/9-9/12 or 9/23-9/26).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Disneynic would like 3 for april 25-28 or 18-21 thanks!

20. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

21. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

22. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

23. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

24. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

25. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

26. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

27. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

28. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

29. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

30. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

31. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

32. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

33. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

34. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

35. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

36. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

37. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

38. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

39. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

40. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

41. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

42. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

43. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

44. Cypressmom needs 4 for June 14-18, but would be thrilled with even 3.  Thank you!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Belle Ella

** *Updating* **

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (9/23-9/27).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

20. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

22. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

23. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

24. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

26. Mrspinup needs 2 for april 2010 or 4 for october 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

29. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

31. Dopey's MIL need 1 for April 26 to May 1 Thank you so much!

32. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

33. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

34. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

35. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

36. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

37. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

38. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

39. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

40. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

41. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

42. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

43. Cypressmom needs 4 for June 14-18, but would be thrilled with even 3. Thank you!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and date (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

*** Updated ***

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (9/23-9/27).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

20. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

22. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

23. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

24. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

26. Mrspinup needs 4 for october 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

29. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

31. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

32. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

36. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

37. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

39. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

42. Cypressmom needs 4 for June 14-18, but would be thrilled with even 3. Thank you!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

** bumping this back up **

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (9/23-9/27).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

20. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

22. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

23. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

24. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

26. Mrspinup needs 4 for october 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

29. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

31. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

32. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

36. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

37. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

39. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

42. Cypressmom needs 4 for June 14-18, but would be thrilled with even 3. Thank you!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## beavismom

I will more than likely have 3 tix in early June because my kids are older.  If you are on the list for June and still need 3 tickets please send me a PM with your exact dates so I can make sure I can get them to you in time.  I know there is more than one group of 3 for June on the list, but I am hoping some of you have already received tickets or we will have to figure out how to choose. Also, I am asking only for groups of 3 so that people aren't left with odd numbers to try and get tickets for.


----------



## iKristin

And PLEASE make sure that if you no longer need to be on the list that you post here or update the list by taking yourself off. Thanks!


----------



## Tablefor5

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (9/23-9/27).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

20. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

22. Littleprincess needs 4 for november 7-12, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Yipee!!

23. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

24. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

26. Mrspinup needs 4 for october 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

29. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

31. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

32. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

36. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

37. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

39. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

42. Cypressmom needs 4 for June 14-18, but would be thrilled with even 3. Thank you!!

43. Tablefor5 would love 5 for trip Sept 28-Oct 2 !!! ;0)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

*Changing My Numbers*

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (9/23-9/27).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

20. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 for november 6-11, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Willing to take anywhere from 2-4 tickets. Thank you!!

23. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

24. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

26. Mrspinup needs 4 for october 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

29. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

31. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

32. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

36. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

37. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

39. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

42. Cypressmom needs 4 for June 14-18, but would be thrilled with even 3. Thank you!!

43. Tablefor5 would love 5 for trip Sept 28-Oct 2 !!! ;0)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Yeah, I am lucky number 13!


----------



## Belle Ella

** getting this on the new page **

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (9/23-9/27).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

20. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 for november 6-11, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Willing to take anywhere from 2-4 tickets. Thank you!!

23. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

24. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

26. Mrspinup needs 4 for october 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

29. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

31. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

32. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

36. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

37. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

39. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

42. Cypressmom needs 4 for June 14-18, but would be thrilled with even 3. Thank you!!

43. Tablefor5 would love 5 for trip Sept 28-Oct 2 !!! ;0)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Tablefor5

*Just edited mine to include the year , since I skipped that part in the instructions by Jazz...thanks!* 
1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (9/23-9/27).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

20. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 for november 6-11, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Willing to take anywhere from 2-4 tickets. Thank you!!

23. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

24. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

26. Mrspinup needs 4 for october 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

29. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

31. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

32. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

36. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

37. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

39. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

42. Cypressmom needs 4 for June 14-18, but would be thrilled with even 3. Thank you!!

43. Tablefor5 would love 5 for trip Sept 28-Oct 2, 2010 !!! ;0)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## letitsnow

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 (may 2010)

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets, july 11-16

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (9/23-9/27).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

20. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 for november 6-11, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Willing to take anywhere from 2-4 tickets. Thank you!!

23. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

24. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

26. Mrspinup needs 4 for october 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

29. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

31. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

32. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

36. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

37. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

39. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

42. Cypressmom needs 4 for June 14-18, but would be thrilled with even 3. Thank you!!

43. Tablefor5 would love 5 for trip Sept 28-Oct 2, 2010 !!! ;0)

44. Letitsnow would like 6 or any amount for either June 12-16 or Nov 14-17. Thank you!!!

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

** updating Cruise cruise cruise's dates -- PS -- I hope nobody minds that I'm trying to get in touch with those who didn't list full dates s we can get them included, I just want to make sure that when it's their turn they can still get them in time!! **

1. Tink2008 needs 6 (june 2010)

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 (aug 2010)

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 tix (sept 19-23 2010)

4. Obnurse needs 3 (june 2010)

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 (oct. 2010)

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 for sept 19-24 (first trip)

8. Kcchica needs 3-5 (dec 2010) thanks!!

9. Rachael q need 6 for late aug/early september 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4- september 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 tickets please - dec 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore would be thankful for 4 tickets for june 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Cdnsluvdisney 2-3 tickets, may 9-15, 2010.

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 for june (prob 14-20th)

16. Belle Ella needs would love 4 for a September 2010 birthday gathering (9/23-9/27).

17. Rosanne would like 4 for august (14-17) thanks!

18. Haley's mom would love 4 for oct 8-17 (first visit for us)!!!

19. Nun69 needs 6 for a birthday trip {could possibly get awayw with 4 or 5 if needed}....planning to go july 19-23rd

20. iKristin needs two please for oct 18 - oct 25 2010 trip

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 for 7/25-7/31 ... Our first trip!

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 for november 6-11, 2010. For our daughter's 7th birthday and 1st disneyland trip. Willing to take anywhere from 2-4 tickets. Thank you!!

23. Cinder-ellah needs just 1 ticket.....may 19th, 2010
taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter.

24. Roobug needs 2 tickets may or sept 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 tickets please for june 19-26 2010 thank you!

26. Mrspinup needs 4 for october 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 for june 2010 (dd's first trip!) thanks!

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 for june 9-14 - we've never been before and my boys would love it!

29. Nottellin' needs 4 - for August 2 nd 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 for August 2 - 6, 2010

31. Jseargent is looking for 4 May 31 - June 4, 2010. Thank you!!

32. Jamscruz is looking for 3 October 17 - October 21, 2010. With huge appreciation!

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4, visiting 25th August - 5th September. Thanks!!

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 for June 11-13th 2010. Thank you!!

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 for July 25-29,2010 Thanks!!

36. Gixer needs 4 tickets for 1st visit June 2010. I hope someone can help make this dream come true! Thanks!

37. barefootmomma needs 3 tickets. We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 for November 14-19, 2010 (TIA)

39. Monami7 needs 5 for August 17 - 21st.

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 for October 2-10, 2010 (Thank you in advance)

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 for July 21-24 2010, Thanks!!!!!

42. Cypressmom needs 4 for June 14-18, but would be thrilled with even 3. Thank you!!

43. Tablefor5 would love 5 for trip Sept 28-Oct 2, 2010 !!! ;0)

44. Letitsnow would like 6 or any amount for either June 12-16 or Nov 14-17. Thank you!!!:mic keyjum

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

** total OCD mood, so sorry if this ruffles any feathers. if it does, just let me know and i'll fixies. it's just easier to read like this.
** don't worry, everyone is still exactly where they were on the list before*

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- December 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Cdnsluvdisney needs 2 to 3 tickets -- May 9-15, 2010

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

16. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

17. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

18. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

19. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

20. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

23. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

24. Roobug needs 2 -- May or September 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

26. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

29. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

31. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

32. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

36. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

37. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

39. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

42. Cypressmom needs 4 -- June 14-18, 2010
* Would be thrilled with even 3

43. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

44. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## frazzle

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- December 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Cdnsluvdisney needs 2 to 3 tickets -- May 9-15, 2010

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

16. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

17. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

18. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

19. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

20. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

23. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

24. Roobug needs 2 -- May or September 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

26. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

29. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

31. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

32. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

36. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

37. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

39. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

42. Cypressmom needs 4 -- June 14-18, 2010
* Would be thrilled with even 3

43. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

44. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

45. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
** first timers 

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

** fixing *victorandbellasmom*'s dates **

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- December 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Cdnsluvdisney needs 2 to 3 tickets -- May 9-15, 2010

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

16. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

17. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

18. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

19. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

20. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

23. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

24. Roobug needs 2 -- May or September 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

26. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

29. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

31. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

32. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

36. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

37. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

39. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

42. Cypressmom needs 4 -- June 14-18, 2010
* Would be thrilled with even 3

43. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

44. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

45. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

** fixing *kcchica*'s and *roobug*'s dates **

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Cdnsluvdisney needs 2 to 3 tickets -- May 9-15, 2010

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

16. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

17. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

18. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

19. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

20. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

23. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

24. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

26. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

29. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

31. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

32. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

36. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

37. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

39. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

42. Cypressmom needs 4 -- June 14-18, 2010
* Would be thrilled with even 3

43. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

44. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

45. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Cdnsluvdisney needs 2 to 3 tickets -- May 9-15, 2010

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

16. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

17. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

18. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

19. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

20. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

23. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

24. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

26. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

29. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

31. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

32. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

36. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

37. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

39. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

42. Cypressmom needs 4 -- June 14-18, 2010
* Would be thrilled with even 3

43. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

44. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

45. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and dates (including year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## mamaso

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Cdnsluvdisney needs 2 to 3 tickets -- May 9-15, 2010

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

16. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

17. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

18. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

19. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

20. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

23. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

24. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

26. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

29. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

31. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

32. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

36. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

37. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

39. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

42. Cypressmom needs 4 -- June 14-18, 2010
* Would be thrilled with even 3

43. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

44. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

45. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

46.  Mamaso needs 3 for September 2010!  Thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

** re-adding bottom message **

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Cdnsluvdisney needs 2 to 3 tickets -- May 9-15, 2010

15. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

16. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

17. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

18. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

19. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

20. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

21. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

22. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

23. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

24. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

26. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

27. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

28. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

29. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

30. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

31. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

32. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

33. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

34. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

35. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

36. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

37. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

38. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

39. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

40. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

41. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

42. Cypressmom needs 4 -- June 14-18, 2010
* Would be thrilled with even 3

43. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

44. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

45. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

46. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## madis0nlee

Hi!

I just came back from DLR!  I did not use my Toontown Morning Madness tickets, and have 2 available!  The forums have given me so much information, and I would love to give back!


----------



## iKristin

Just hand them out to the first person on the list  You send them a message and they'll respond or not, if not then move onto the next person. Thanks for being generous!


----------



## iKristin

*UPDATE*

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

23. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

25. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

26. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

27. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

28. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

29. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

30. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

31. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

32. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

33. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

34. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

35. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

36. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

37. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

38. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

39. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

40. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

41. Cypressmom needs 4 -- June 14-18, 2010
* Would be thrilled with even 3

42. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

43. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

44. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

45. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## cypressmom

** Removing my family from the list

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

23. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

25. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

26. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

27. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

28. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

29. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

30. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

31. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

32. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

33. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

34. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

35. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

36. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

37. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

38. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

39. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

40. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

41. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

42. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

43. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

44. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

23. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

25. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

26. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

27. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

28. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

29. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

30. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

31. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

32. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

33. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

34. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

35. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

36. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

37. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

38. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

39. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

40. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

41. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

42. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

43. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

44. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## akashellrae

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

23. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

25. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

26. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

27. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

28. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

29. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

30. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

31. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

32. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

33. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

34. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

35. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

36. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

37. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

38. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

39. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

40. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

41. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

42. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

43. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

44. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

45. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

23. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

25. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

26. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

27. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

28. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

29. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

30. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

31. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

32. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

33. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

34. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

35. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

36. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

37. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

38. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

39. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

40. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

41. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

42. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

43. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

44. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

45. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## iKristin

*UUUUUPDAAAATE!!!*

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

24. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

25. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

26. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

27. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

28. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

29. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

30. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

31. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

32. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

33. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

34. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

35. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

36. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

37. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

38. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

39. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

40. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

41. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

42. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

43. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

44. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

I just went through it when I reposted, who did you take off?


----------



## Littleprincess2010

I believe she took Cinder-ella off although her dates don't start until tomorrow.


----------



## Belle Ella

Ah, I just found that. It's just once again I wish everyone was on the same page about removing names until the day of their last date listed in fairness to everyone. I'm going to add it to the end message of this list as well. I thought it had, but I guess not.

I know it doesn't seem like a big deal the day before, but it has been mentioned that someone received some while they were there once and it's just a way to be fair to everyone, you know?


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

23. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

25. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

26. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

27. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

28. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

29. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

30. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

31. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

32. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

33. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

34. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

35. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

36. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

37. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

38. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

39. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

40. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

41. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

42. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

43. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

44. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

45. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## iKristin

MY BAD!! I thought it said it was over today lol My bad my bad...sowwy 

It's my first day off work in a while so I thought today was the 19th and thought that it said the 1st through the 19th  I read it wrong.


----------



## Belle Ella

iKristin said:


> MY BAD!! I thought it said it was over today lol My bad my bad...sowwy
> 
> It's my first day off work in a while so I thought today was the 19th and thought that it said the 1st through the 19th  I read it wrong.



 It's okies! If I didn't mention this before I'm a little OCD about things. But I've been there. I'm surprised I even knew what today was, it's new for me! 

*************​
1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

23. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

25. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

26. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

27. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

28. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

29. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

30. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

31. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

32. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

33. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

34. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

35. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

36. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

37. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

38. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

39. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

40. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

41. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

42. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

43. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

44. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

45. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## mom4princesses

Just adding the days to my request.  Thanks

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

23. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

25. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

26. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

27. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

28. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

29. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

30. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

31. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

32. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

33. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

34. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

35. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

36. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

37. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

38. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

39. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

40. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

41. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

42. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

43. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

44. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

45. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

iKristin said:


> MY BAD!! I thought it said it was over today lol My bad my bad...sowwy
> 
> It's my first day off work in a while so I thought today was the 19th and thought that it said the 1st through the 19th  I read it wrong.



We still love you   And I wish it was the 19th, then I'd be 1 more day closer to the weekend!!!


----------



## letitsnow

Just curious...how does this work? If someone has any left over do they just contact by pm the first person on the list?


----------



## Belle Ella

letitsnow said:


> Just curious...how does this work? If someone has any left over do they just contact by pm the first person on the list?



Exactly! We go by the list order, first come first serve rather than by closest dates because those at the top of the list haven been waiting much longer than those at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Cinder-ellah needs 1 -- May 19th, 2010
* Taking my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter

23. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

25. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

26. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

27. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

28. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

29. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

30. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

31. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

32. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

33. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

34. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

35. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

36. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

37. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

38. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

39. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

40. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

41. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

42. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

43. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

44. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

45. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## jauck

What time does this event start? And how long about does it last?


----------



## Belle Ella

jauck said:


> What time does this event start? And how long about does it last?



MTTMM starts 1 hour prior to Toontown opening (which is 1 hour after the park opens) and runs for the full hour until Toontown opens to regular guests, but the little show they put on starts around 20 minutes in and I cannot for the life of me remember how long it lasted.

HTH!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

24. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

25. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

26. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

27. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

28. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

29. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

30. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

31. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

32. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

33. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

34. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

35. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

36. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

37. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

38. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

39. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

40. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

41. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

42. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

43. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

44. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## MinnieVanMom

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

24. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

25. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

26. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

27. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

28. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

29. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

30. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

31. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

32. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

33. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

34. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

35. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

36. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

37. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

38. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

39. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

40. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

41. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

42. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

43. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

44. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

45. MinnieVanMom needs 3- July 2011

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

24. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

25. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

26. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

27. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

28. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

29. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

30. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

31. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

32. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

33. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

34. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

35. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

36. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

37. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

38. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

39. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

40. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

41. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

42. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

43. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

44. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

45. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Cruise cruise cruise needs 4 -- May 16-21, 2010

7. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

8. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

9. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

10. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

11. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

12. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

13. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

14. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

15. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

16. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

17. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

18. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

19. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

20. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

21. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

22. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

24. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

25. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

26. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

27. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

28. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

29. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

30. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

31. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

32. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

33. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

34. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

35. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

36. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

37. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

38. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

39. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

40. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

41. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

42. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

43. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

44. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

45. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## ado121

** Updated **

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

45. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## marciemouse

** Updated **

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

45. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

46. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30 (We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this! Thanks!)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

45. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

46. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- December 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

45. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

46. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

45. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

46. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tiffntwins

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

45. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

46. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

47.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## pigletforever

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

45. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

46. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

47.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

48. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

45. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

46. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

47.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

48. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

45. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

46. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

47.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

48. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

49. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Victorandbellasmom needs 3 -- August 23-30, 2010

3. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

4. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

5. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

6. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

7. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

8. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

9. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

10. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

11. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

12. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

13. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

14. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

15. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

16. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

17. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

18. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

19. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

20. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

21. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

23. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

24. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

25. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

26. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

27. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

28. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

29. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

30. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

31. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

32. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

33. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

34. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

35. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

36. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

37. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

38. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

39. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

40. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

41. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

42. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

43. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

44. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

45. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

46. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

47.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

48. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

49. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## victorandbellasmom

Thanks to DLovinFam & PoohBearFriends, I have received all 5 of my tickets. So I'm removing my name from the list. Thanks again for this list and all the wonderful dissers who have given their passes to others.


1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

46.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

47. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

48. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MattsPrincess

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

46.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

47. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

48. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

49. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

46.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

47. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

48. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

49. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

46.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

47. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

48. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

49. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurse needs 3 -- June 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

46.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

47. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

48. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

49. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## obnurrse

1.. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45. marciemouse needs 3 -- May 28-30, 2010
* We're DL newbies but WDW vets taking our newly adopted daughter to DL for the first time and would love to go to this!

46.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

47. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

48. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

49. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

46. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

47. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

48. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

46. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

47. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

48. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## haydeecm

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

46. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

47. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

48. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

49. haydeecm needs 2-3 --December 12-17, 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

46. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

47. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

48. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

49. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

46. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

47. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

48. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

49. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Sway_559 needs 3 -- June 1-4, 2010
* DD's first trip

24. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

25. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

26. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

27. Jseargent needs 4 -- May 31 - June 4, 2010

28. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

29. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

30. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

31. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

32. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

33. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

34. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

35. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

36. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

37. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

38. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

39. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

40. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

41. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

42. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

43. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

44. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

45.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

46. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

47. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

48. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

49. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## jacobsmommy

How would I go about figuring out who to send 3 passes into the toontown morning madness to? I have three that we are not going to use.


----------



## Nala83

Yay!  Someone with tickets to share.  I would either send a pm to the first person on the list wanting 3 or fewer tickets OR send a pm to the person on top to see if they want 3.  Wait a couple of days, and then try the next person if you don't get a response.  

On behalf of all of the people on the list, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Belle Ella

jacobsmommy said:


> How would I go about figuring out who to send 3 passes into the toontown morning madness to? I have three that we are not going to use.



Thank you so much for offering your tickets!! Everyone who is a part of this list really appreciates when someone has some to offer!!  If you start at the top of the list and contact those listed (please don't skip over people who need more than three without contacting them as they may be able to get by without them for everyone in their party and/or can still get a few from other sources as well) until you get a response is what we appreciate!!

 Thank you for helping to make someone elses vacation magical!!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## SSRFred

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## erinbharris

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

(sorry...I didn't realize until after I posted that we are getting these in our package--still learning!)


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 28 - October 2, 2010 !!!

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Tablefor5

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## cgbsilver@hotmail.co

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

49. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5--January 2-10,2011.

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________
Table for 5  
Me 30ish, DH 30ish, DS 9, DD 5, DD 3


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

49. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10,2011.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

49. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10,2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

49. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10,2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## VivekB

Dumb question: You guys are talking about those Magic Morning tickets that you get with PH's, right?

Man, I had no idea those were transferable and people wanted them.  We live in Cal, and no way can my kids get up early enough to be @DLR at 7am for MM. Hence when we've been getting PH's in the past, I just threw them away. 

We're off in a few weeks to DLR again, I'm getting PAPs but I could just as easily get a PH for the MMs, then upgrade at the AP desk if those are the things youse guys want.


----------



## Tablefor5

VivekB said:


> Dumb question: You guys are talking about those Magic Morning tickets that you get with PH's, right?
> 
> Man, I had no idea those were transferable and people wanted them.  We live in Cal, and no way can my kids get up early enough to be @DLR at 7am for MM. Hence when we've been getting PH's in the past, I just threw them away.
> 
> We're off in a few weeks to DLR again, I'm getting PAPs but I could just as easily get a PH for the MMs, then upgrade at the AP desk if those are the things youse guys want.



Just to clarify:
It's the Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness Party. 
http://disneyland.disney.go.com/disneyland/en_US/reserve/detail?name=MtmmWhyBuyOnlineDetailPage

It is different than the Magic Morning tickets...


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 2 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

49. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tinksdreamwishes

new to this thread- I might have 2 tix avail... but I have no idea how this works... I also do not want to read all 80 something pages to find out hehe... I suppose I pick someone in June? Or do I pick a name I recognize? How do I do it? And then i mail them to the person?


----------



## iKristin

You pick someone from the top of the list and if they don't contact you back then work your way down  just send them a message! Hope that helps


----------



## iKristin

Adding a third ticket to mine 


1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

49. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

49. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. MOM2RTK needs 2 -- June 11-13th, 2010.

29. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

30. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

31. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

32. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

33. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

34. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

35. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

36. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

37. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

38. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

39. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

40. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

41. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

42. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

43.tiffntwins needs 3--Dec. 3rd- 8th,2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

44. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

45. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

46. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

47. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

48. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

49. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- June 9-14, 2010
* First timers

24. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

25. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

26. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

27. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

28. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

29. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

30. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

31. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

32. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

33. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

34. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

35. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

36. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

37. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

38. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

39. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

40. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

41. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

42.tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

43. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

44. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

45. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

46. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

47. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

48. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

24. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

25. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

26. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

27. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

28. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

29. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

30. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

31. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

32. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

33. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

34. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

35. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

36. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

37. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

38. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

39. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

40. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

41. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

42. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

43. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

44. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

45. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

46. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

47. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. 3tinksandaneeyore needs 4 -- June 23-25, 2010

11. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

12. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

13. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

14. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

15. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

16. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

17. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

18. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

19. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

20. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

22. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

23. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

24. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

25. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

26. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

27. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

28. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

29. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

30. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

31. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

32. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

33. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

34. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

35. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

36. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

37. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

38. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

39. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

40. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

41. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

42. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

43. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

44. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

45. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

46. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

47. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

I'm removing  my name from the list.  A HUGE thank you to AZDizzyMom for the tickets!  

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

11. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

12. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

13. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

14. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

15. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

16. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

17. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

18. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

19. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

20. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

21. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

22. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

23. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

24. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

25. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

26. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

27. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

28. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

29. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

30. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

31. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

32. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

33. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

34. Letitsnow needs 6 -- June 12-16, 2010 or November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

35. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

36. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

37. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25 2010

38. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

39. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

40. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

41. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

42. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

43. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

44. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

45. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

46. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

11. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

12. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

13. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

14. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

15. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

16. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

17. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

18. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

19. Roobug needs 2 -- May/June or September 2010

20. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

21. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

22. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

23. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

24. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

25. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

26. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

27. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

28. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

29. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

30. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

31. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

32. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

33. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

34. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

35. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

36. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

37. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

38. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

39. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

40. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

41. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

42. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

43. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

44. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

45. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

46. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010

11. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

12. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

13. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

14. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

15. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

16. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

17. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

18. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

19. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

20. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

21. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

22. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

23. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

24. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

25. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

26. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

27. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

28. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

29. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

30. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

31. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

32. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

33. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

34. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

35. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

36. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

37. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

38. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

39. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

40. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

41. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

42. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

43. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

44. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

45. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

46. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

12. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

13. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

14. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

15. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

16. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

17. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

18. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

19. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

20. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

21. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

22. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

23. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

24. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

25. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

26. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

27. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

28. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

29. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

30. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

31. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

32. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

33. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

34. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

35. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

36. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

37. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

38. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

39. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

40. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

41. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

42. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

43. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

44. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

45. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

46. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

12. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

13. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

14. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

15. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

16. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

17. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

18. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

19. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

20. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

21. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

22. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

23. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

24. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

25. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

26. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

27. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

28. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

29. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

30. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

31. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

32. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

33. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26 - September 29, 2010

34. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

35. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

36. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

37. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

38. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

39. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

40. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

41. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

42. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

43. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

44. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

45. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

46. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

12. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

13. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

14. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

15. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

16. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

17. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

18. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

19. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

20. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

21. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

22. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

23. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

24. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

25. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

26. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

27. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

28. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

29. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

30. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

31. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

32. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

33. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

34. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

35. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

36. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

37. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

38. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

39. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

40. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

41. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

42. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

43. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

44. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

45. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

46. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

12. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

13. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

14. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

15. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

16. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

17. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

18. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

19. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

20. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

21. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

22. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

23. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

24. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

25. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

26. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

27. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

28. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

29. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

30. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

31. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

32. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

33. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

34. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

35. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

36. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

37. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

38. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

39. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

40. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

41. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

42. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

43. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

44. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

45. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

46. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Danaaustinchelsea needs 5 -- June 2010
* Probably 14-20th

12. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

13. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

14. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

15. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

16. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

17. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25-01, 2010
* First trip

18. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

19. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

20. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

21. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

22. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

23. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

24. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

25. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

26. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

27. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

28. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

29. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

30. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

31. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

32. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

33. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

34. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

35. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

36. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

37. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

38. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

39. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

40. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

41. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

42. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

43. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

44. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

45. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

46. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

20. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

21. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

22. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

23. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

24. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

25. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

26. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

27. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

28. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

29. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

30. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

31. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

32. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

33. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

34. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

35. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

36. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

37. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

38. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

39. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

40. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

41. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

42. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

43. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

44. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

45. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

20. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

21. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

22. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

23. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

24. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

25. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

26. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

27. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

28. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

29. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

30. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

31. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

32. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

33. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

34. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

35. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

36. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

37. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

38. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

39. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

40. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

41. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

42. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

43. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

44. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

45. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

20. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

21. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

22. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

23. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

24. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

25. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

26. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

27. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

28. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

29. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

30. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

31. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

32. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

33. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

34. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

35. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

36. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

37. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

38. ado121 needs 5 -- December 2010

39. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

40. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

41. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

42. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

43. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

44. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

45. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

20. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

21. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

22. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

23. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

24. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

25. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

26. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

27. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

28. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

29. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

30. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

31. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

32. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

33. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

34. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

35. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

36. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

37. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

38. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

39. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

40. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

41. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

42. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

43. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

44. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

45. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Tablefor5

Just wanted to say Thanks Belle Ella for editing my dates! When I changed my dates from Sept-Oct to just Sept., I left and extra September and it was such an eyesore to me everytime I checked the list, yet I was too lazy to change it! LOL...thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

20. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

21. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

22. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

23. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

24. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

25. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

26. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

27. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

28. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

29. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

30. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

31. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

32. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

33. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

34. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

35. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

36. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

37. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

38. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

39. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

40. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

41. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

42. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

43. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

44. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

45. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

20. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

21. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

22. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

23. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

24. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

25. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

26. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

27. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

28. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

29. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

30. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

31. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

32. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

33. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

34. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

35. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

36. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

37. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

38. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

39. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

40. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

41. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

42. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

43. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

44. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

45. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

20. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

21. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

22. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

23. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

24. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

25. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

26. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

27. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

28. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

29. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

30. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

31. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

32. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

33. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

34. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

35. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

36. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

37. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

38. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

39. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

40. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

41. Wiscmama needs 2 -- June 30, 2010.
* Grandparents can go for grandson's 8th birthday!

42. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

43. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

44. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

45. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

20. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

21. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

22. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

23. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

24. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

25. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

26. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

27. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

28. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

29. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

30. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

31. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

32. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

33. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

34. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

35. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

36. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

37. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

38. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

39. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

40. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

41. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

42. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

43. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

44. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- June 15-24, 2010/December 2010

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

20. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

21. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

22. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

23. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

24. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

25. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

26. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

27. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

28. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

29. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

30. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

31. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

32. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

33. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

34. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

35. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

36. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

37. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

38. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

39. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

40. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

41. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

42. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

43. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

44. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## obnurrse

Just updating my dates. 

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- June 19-26, 2010

20. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

21. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

22. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

23. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

24. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

25. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

26. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

27. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

28. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

29. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

30. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

31. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

32. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

33. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

34. Frazzle needs 5 -- June 22-26, 2010
* First timers

35. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

36. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

37. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

38. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

39. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

40. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

41. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

42. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

43. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

44. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

20. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

21. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

22. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

23. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

24. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

25. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

26. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

27. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

28. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

29. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

30. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

31. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

32. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

33. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

34. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

35. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

36. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

37. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

38. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

39. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

40. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

41. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

42. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## miskamouskamickey

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

20. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

21. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

22. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

23. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

24. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

25. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

26. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

27. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

28. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

29. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

30. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

31. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

32. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

33. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

34. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

35. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

36. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

37. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

38. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

39. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

40. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

41. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

42. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

43. miskamouskamickey- needs 2- July 7, 2010 (TIA)

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

20. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

21. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

22. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

23. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

24. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

25. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

26. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

27. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

28. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

29. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

30. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

31. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

32. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

33. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

34. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

35. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

36. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

37. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

38. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

39. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

40. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

41. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

42. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

43. miskamouskamickey- needs 2- July 7, 2010 (TIA)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## turtle51

** Daily Bump 6/27 **
1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

20. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

21. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

22. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

23. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

24. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

25. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

26. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

27. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

28. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

29. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

30. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

31. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

32. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

33. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

34. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

35. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

36. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

37. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

38. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

39. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

40. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

41. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

42. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

43. miskamouskamickey- needs 2- July 7, 2010 (TIA)

44. turtle51- needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
**** We are annual passholders and can go anytime

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

20. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

21. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

22. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

23. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

24. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

25. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

26. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

27. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

28. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

29. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

30. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

31. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

32. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

33. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

34. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

35. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

36. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

37. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

38. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

39. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

40. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

41. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

42. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

43. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

44. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

20. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

21. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

22. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

23. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

24. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

25. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

26. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

27. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

28. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

29. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

30. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

31. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

32. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

33. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

34. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

35. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

36. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

37. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

38. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

39. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

40. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

41. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

42. cgbsilver@hotmail.co needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

43. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

44. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## myfairyprincess

1. Tink2008 needs 6 -- June 2010

2. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

3. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

4. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

5. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

6. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

7. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

8. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

9. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

10. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

12. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

13. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

14. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

15. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

16. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

17. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

18. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

19. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

20. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

21. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

22. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

23. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

24. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

25. Gixer needs 4 -- June 2010
* First visit

26. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

27. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

28. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

29. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

30. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

31. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

32. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

33. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

34. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

35. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

36. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

37. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

38. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

39. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

40. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

41. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

42. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

43. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

44. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

45. myfairyprincess in need of 1 -- July 7- July 10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

2. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

3. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

4. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

6. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

7. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

8. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

9. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

10. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

11. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

12. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

13. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

14. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

15. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

16. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

17. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

18. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

19. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

20. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

21. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

22. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

23. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

24. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

25. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

26. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

27. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

28. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

29. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

30. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

31. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

32. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

33. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

34. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

35. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

36. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

37. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

38. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

39. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

40. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

41. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

42. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

43. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

2. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

3. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

4. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

6. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

7. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

8. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

9. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

10. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

11. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

12. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

13. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

14. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

15. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

16. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

17. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

18. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

19. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

20. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

21. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

22. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

23. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

24. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

25. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

26. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

27. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

28. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

29. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

30. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

31. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

32. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

33. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

34. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

35. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

36. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

37. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

38. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

39. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

40. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

41. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

42. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

43. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

2. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

3. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

4. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

6. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

7. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

8. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

9. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

10. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

11. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

12. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

13. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

14. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

15. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

16. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

17. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

18. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

19. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

20. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

21. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

22. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

23. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

24. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

25. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

26. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

27. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

28. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

29. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

30. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

31. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

32. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

33. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

34. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

35. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

36. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

37. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

38. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

39. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

40. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

41. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

42. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

43. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

2. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

3. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

4. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

6. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

7. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

8. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

9. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

10. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

11. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

12. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

13. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

14. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

15. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

16. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

17. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

18. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

19. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

20. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

21. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

22. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

23. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

24. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

25. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

26. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

27. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

28. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

29. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

30. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

31. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

32. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

33. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

34. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

35. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

36. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

37. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

38. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

39. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

40. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

41. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

42. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

43. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

On the GCH Super Thread, several people have mentioned getting a welcome packet in the mail that implies DLR hotel guests might have entry to MTTMM. The people who received the packet did not get the hotel as part of a package which has always before been the only way to get MTTMM tickets. Now, this might have just been a mistake, but if anyone is going soon and staying at one of the resort hotels, please be sure to ask and report back here!


----------



## allyn100

1. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

2. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

3. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

4. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

6. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

7. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

8. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

9. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

10. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

11. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

12. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

13. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

14. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

15. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

16. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

17. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

18. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

19. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

20. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

21. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

22. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

23. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

24. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

25. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

26. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

27. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

28. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

29. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

30. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

31. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

32. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

33. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

34. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

35. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

36. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

37. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

38. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

39. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

40. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

41. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

42. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

43. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

44. allyn100 (@hotmail.com)  needs 3 (or 5!)-- Aug 20-29
  DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## cooniez

Hi everyone, I didn't have time to read all the posts (include the OP)...but I think this is the thread where we can give away the vouchers to MTTMM? We didn't end up using ours during our visit June 18-22.  I'm not sure if these have an expiry date or how exactly this works??


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

cooniez said:


> Hi everyone, I didn't have time to read all the posts (include the OP)...but I think this is the thread where we can give away the vouchers to MTTMM? We didn't end up using ours during our visit June 18-22.  I'm not sure if these have an expiry date or how exactly this works??



This is definitely that thread and it's so nice of you to volunteer your vouchers!  I think the usual expiration date is sometime in January.  The typical protocol for the thread is the PM the person at the top of the list and see if they are still interested.  Occasionally, the list isn't done in order if the "giver of the vouchers" knows the "receiver of the vouchers" from some other part of the DISboards.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

2. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

3. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

4. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

6. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

7. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

8. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

9. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

10. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

11. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

12. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

13. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

14. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

15. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

16. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

17. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

18. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

19. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

20. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

21. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

22. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

23. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

24. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

25. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

26. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

27. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

28. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

29. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

30. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

31. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

32. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

33. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

34. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

35. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

36. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

37. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

38. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

39. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

40. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

41. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

42. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

43. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

44. allyn100 (@hotmail.com) needs 3 (or 5!)-- Aug 20-29
DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

2. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010/March 2011

3. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

4. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

6. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

7. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

8. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23 or December 24-31, 2010

9. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010 or July 2011

10. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

11. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

12. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

13. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

14. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

15. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

16. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

17. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

18. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

19. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

20. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

21. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

22. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

23. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

24. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

25. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

26. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

27. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

28. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

29. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

30. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

31. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

32. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

33. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

34. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

35. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

36. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

37. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

38. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

39. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

40. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

41. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

42. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

43. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

44. allyn100 (@hotmail.com) needs 3 (or 5!)-- Aug 20-29
DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

2. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

3. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

4. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

6. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

7. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

8. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

9. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010
* Also going July 2011

10. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

11. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

12. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

13. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

14. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

15. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

16. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

17. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

18. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

19. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

20. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

21. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

22. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

23. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

24. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

25. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

26. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

27. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

28. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

29. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

30. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

31. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

32. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

33. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

34. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

35. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

36. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

37. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

38. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

39. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

40. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

41. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

42. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

43. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

44. allyn100 (@hotmail.com) needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Sean's momma

1. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

2. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

3. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

4. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

6. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

7. Nala83 needs 4 -- September 13-18, 2010

8. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

9. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010
* Also going July 2011

10. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

11. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

12. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

13. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

14. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

15. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

16. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

17. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

18. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

19. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

20. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

21. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

22. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

23. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

24. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

25. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

26. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

27. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

28. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

29. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

30. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

31. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

32. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

33. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

34. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

35. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

36. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

37. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

38. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

39. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

40. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

41. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

42. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

43. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

44. allyn100 (@hotmail.com) needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!!

45. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Nala83

I'm staying at DLH in September (room only) and I just got the welcome packet that says I get TTMM.  I don't know if this is a short-term perk or a long-term policy change.  After a year on this list, I'm taking myself off to make space for others.


----------



## Nala83

1. Joeysmommy needs 4 -- September 19-23, 2010

2. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

3. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

4. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

6. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

7. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

8. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010
* Also going July 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

10. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

11. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

12. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

13. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

14. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

15. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

16. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

17. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

18. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

19. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

20. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

21. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

22. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

23. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

24. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

25. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

26. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

27. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

28. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

29. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

30. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

31. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

32. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

33. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

34. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

35. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

36. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

37. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

38. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

39. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

40. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

41. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

42. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

43. allyn100 (@hotmail.com) needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!!

44. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nala83 said:


> I'm staying at DLH in September (room only) and I just got the welcome packet that says I get TTMM. I don't know if this is a short-term perk or a long-term policy change. After a year on this list, I'm taking myself off to make space for others.


 
Was there an answer to whether this "chit" will let you, or your family in?

Jack


----------



## Nala83

I'm sure it covers everyone staying in the room.  (It would be really bizzare to let the person who made the reservation in but make the rest of the family stay out!)

There is no voucher attached to the welcome packet, so I'm guessing you get it at check-in?


----------



## joeysmommy

Updating!  Joeysmommy has received TTMM vouchers- thank you!!



1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010
* Also going July 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

9. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

10. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

11. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

12. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

13. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

14. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

15. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

16. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

17. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

18. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

19. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

20. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

21. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

22. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

23. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

24. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

25. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

26. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

27. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

28. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

29. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

30. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

31. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

32. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

33. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

34. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

35. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

36. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

37. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

38. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

39. miskamouskamickey needs 2 -- July 7, 2010

40. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

41. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

42. allyn100 (@hotmail.com) needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!!

43. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

Nala83 said:


> I'm sure it covers everyone staying in the room.  (It would be really bizzare to let the person who made the reservation in but make the rest of the family stay out!)
> 
> There is no voucher attached to the welcome packet, so I'm guessing you get it at check-in?



I'm a little worried that we haven't had anyone actually confirm being able to do this yet, despite what the welcome packet says. It may just be a misunderstanding. Have you (or anyone actually) made a call to ee what the deal is with this?



joeysmommy said:


> Updating!  Joeysmommy has received TTMM vouchers- thank you!!



So glad you got vouchers!! I think this is the most I'e actually seen getting vouchers in quite a while!! Thank you to everyone helping to spread the Disney magic!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010
* Also going July 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

9. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

10. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

11. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

12. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

13. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

14. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

15. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

16. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

17. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

18. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

19. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

20. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

21. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

22. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

23. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

24. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

25. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

26. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

27. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

28. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

29. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

30. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

31. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

32. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

33. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

34. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

35. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

36. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

37. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

38. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

39. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

40. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

41. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

42. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Nala83

Belle Ella said:


> I'm a little worried that we haven't had anyone actually confirm being able to do this yet, despite what the welcome packet says. It may just be a misunderstanding. Have you (or anyone actually) made a call to ee what the deal is with this?
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not too worried.  I've got it in writing and I'll bring the packet to the desk when I check in.
> 
> In the 12+ months that I've been on this list, I can only think of two instances where the people in front of me have received vouchers- the rest of my progress is due to dates passing.  I wasn't going to make it to the top by September, so I figure this is my best shot.  I'll report back.


----------



## blackjackdelta

Nala83 said:


> Belle Ella said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little worried that we haven't had anyone actually confirm being able to do this yet, despite what the welcome packet says. It may just be a misunderstanding. Have you (or anyone actually) made a call to ee what the deal is with this?
> 
> 
> I guess I'm not too worried. I've got it in writing and I'll bring the packet to the desk when I check in.
> 
> In the 12+ months that I've been on this list, I can only think of two instances where the people in front of me have received vouchers- the rest of my progress is due to dates passing. I wasn't going to make it to the top by September, so I figure this is my best shot. I'll report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My concern is that I want to give this away but won't unless I know it is usable by another individual. Hate to have someone get their hopes up and have it not be usable.
> 
> Jack
Click to expand...


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

Belle Ella said:


> I'm a little worried that we haven't had anyone actually confirm being able to do this yet, despite what the welcome packet says. It may just be a misunderstanding. Have you (or anyone actually) made a call to ee what the deal is with this?





blackjackdelta said:


> My concern is that I want to give this away but won't unless I know it is usable by another individual. Hate to have someone get their hopes up and have it not be usable.
> 
> Jack



I feel the same way.  I think Nala should keep her name on the list until we're sure that her voucher will work.  I wish I had gotten the welcome packet other people seem to have received.  I've looked eagerly in the mail each day to see if one is there.  If I do get one, I'll be on the phone immediately to find out if the voucher is truly available for us to use even though we booked hotel only.  And, I'll get the cast member's name/number to document the answer!  I'd like to be able to give the vouchers I received to another family if I'll be able to use them as a hotel guest.



Belle Ella said:


> So glad you got vouchers!! I think this is the most I'e actually seen getting vouchers in quite a while!! Thank you to everyone helping to spread the Disney magic!!!



It has been moving quickly!  Thank you to Belle Ella for bumping the threads daily!  I think it's the visibility of the threads that has kept the unused vouchers being passed along.  I removed myself from the list awhile back after receiving vouchers, but I think these lists are such a perfect example of the wonderful community on the DIS that I keep checking in.


----------



## Belle Ella

blackjackdelta said:


> My concern is that I want to give this away but won't unless I know it is usable by another individual. Hate to have someone get their hopes up and have it not be usable.
> 
> Jack



My understanding that what is being said in the welcome packets is that resort guests may have access like they do to MM, so something tied to showing your room key or something like that as opposed to actual vouchers that others receive when you book through Disney, which someone else _can_ use.

 Maybe I'll give them a call and ask myself.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010
* Also going July 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

9. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

10. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

11. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

12. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

13. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

14. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

15. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

16. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

17. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

18. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

19. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

20. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

21. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

22. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

23. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

24. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

25. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

26. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

27. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

28. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

29. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

30. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

31. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

32. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

33. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

34. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

35. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

36. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

37. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

38. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

39. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

40. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

41. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

42. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010
* Also going July 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

9. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

10. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

11. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

12. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

13. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

14. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

15. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

16. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

17. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

18. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

19. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

20. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

21. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

22. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

23. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

24. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

25. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

26. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

27. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

28. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

29. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

30. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

31. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

32. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

33. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

34. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

35. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

36. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

37. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

38. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

39. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

40. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

41. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

42. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010
* Also going July 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

9. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

10. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

11. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

12. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

13. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

14. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

15. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

16. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

17. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

18. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

19. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

20. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

21. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

22. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

23. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

24. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

25. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

26. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

27. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

28. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

29. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

30. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

31. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

32. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

33. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

34. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

35. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

36. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

37. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

38. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

39. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

40. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

41. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

42. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010
* Also going July 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

9. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

10. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

11. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

12. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

13. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

14. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

15. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

16. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

17. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

18. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

19. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

20. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

21. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

22. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

23. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

24. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

25. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

26. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

27. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

28. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

29. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

30. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

31. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

32. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

33. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

34. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

35. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

36. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

37. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

38. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

39. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

40. myfairyprincess needs 1 -- July 7-10, 2010
* My LO's first time and thought this would be a nice treat for her

41. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

42. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Minnievanmom needs 3 tickets -- July 11-16, 2010
* Also going July 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

9. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

10. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

11. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

12. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

13. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

14. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

15. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

16. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

17. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

18. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

19. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

20. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

21. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

22. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

23. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

24. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

25. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

26. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

27. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

28. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

29. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

30. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

31. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

32. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

33. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

34. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

35. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

36. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

37. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

38. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

39. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

40. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

41. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MinnieVanMom

thanks Bella for the list.  I didn't make it this time but we are on for 2011.  Please take me off the July 2010 list but leave me on for 2011.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

8. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

9. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

10. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

11. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

12. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

13. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

14. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

15. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

16. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

17. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

18. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

19. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

20. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

21. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

22. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

23. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

24. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

25. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

26. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

27. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

28. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

29. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

30. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

31. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

32. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

33. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

34. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

35. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

36. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

37. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

38. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

39. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

40. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

8. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

9. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

10. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

11. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

12. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

13. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

14. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

15. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

16. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

17. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

18. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

19. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

20. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

21. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

22. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

23. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

24. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

25. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

26. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

27. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

28. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

29. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

30. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

31. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

32. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

33. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

34. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

35. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

36. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

37. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

38. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

39. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

40. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

8. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

9. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

10. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

11. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

12. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

13. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

14. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

15. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

16. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

17. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

18. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

19. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

20. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

21. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

22. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

23. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

24. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

25. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

26. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

27. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

28. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

29. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

30. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

31. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

32. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

33. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

34. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

35. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

36. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

37. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

38. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

39. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

40. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

8. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

9. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

10. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

11. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

12. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

13. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

14. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

15. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

16. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

17. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

18. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

19. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

20. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

21. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

22. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

23. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

24. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

25. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

26. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

27. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

28. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

29. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

30. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

31. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

32. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

33. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

34. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

35. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

36. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

37. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

38. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

39. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

40. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

8. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

9. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

10. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

11. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

12. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

13. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

14. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

15. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

16. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

17. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

18. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

19. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

20. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

21. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

22. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

23. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

24. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

25. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

26. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

27. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

28. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

29. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

30. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

31. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

32. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

33. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

34. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

35. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

36. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

37. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

38. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

39. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

40. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

8. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

9. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

10. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

11. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

12. Goofyson'smom needs 3 -- July 25 - August 1, 2010
* First trip

13. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

14. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

15. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

16. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

17. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

18. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

19. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

20. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

21. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

22. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

23. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

24. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

25. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

26. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

27. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

28. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

29. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

30. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

31. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

32. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

33. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

34. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

35. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

36. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

37. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

38. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

39. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

40. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## GoofySon'sMom

Just realized I am still on this list and we ended up changing to say at PPH - Removing our name -

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

8. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

9. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

10. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

11. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

12. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

13. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

14. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

15. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

16. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

17. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

18. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

19. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

20. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

21. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

22. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

23. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

24. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

25. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

26. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

27. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

28. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

29. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

30. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

31. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

32. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

33. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

34. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

35. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

36. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

37. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

38. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

39. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Obnurrse needs 3 -- December 2010
* Also going March 2011

2. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

3. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

4. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

5. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

6. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

8. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

9. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

10. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

11. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

12. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

13. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

14. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

15. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

16. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

17. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

18. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

19. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

20. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

21. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

22. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

23. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

24. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

25. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

26. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

27. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

28. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

29. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

30. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

31. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

32. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

33. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

34. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

35. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

36. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

37. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

38. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

39. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## obnurrse

Thanks!  I guess the third time being on the list is the charm 

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Belle Ella

I'm so glad you were able to get them this time! Looks like keeping the list up on the front page as much as possible is really starting to help!!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## M2DD's

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-December 30

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 2, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## nottellin'

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010 ~ Also going December 20th

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 6 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## mom4princesses

Thank you LavenderPeach, who is sending me 3 tickets.  So I only need 3 more. Come on baby only 3 more.

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
*Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
**When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## mom4princesses

A big Thank You goes to Belle Ella for keeping this thread on the 1st page.  Its a good day our MHP tickets came in the mail and now I will be getting half of the TTMM tickets we need.  Love the DISboards.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- October 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010
*
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 3-8, 2010
*We will be with a group of 10 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo apreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tiffntwins

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- July 18-23, 2010
* Also going December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. Nun69 needs 6 -- July 19-23, 2010
* Birthday trip, could get away with 4 or 5 if necessary

10. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

11. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

12. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

13. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

14. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

15. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

16. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

17. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

18. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

19. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

20. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

21. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

22. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

23. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

24. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

25. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

26. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

27. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

28. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

29. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

30. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

31. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

32. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

33. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

34. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

35. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

36. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

37. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

38. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

39. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## letitsnow

My name moves up!! So has this list worked for anyone? Has anyone received any yet?


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

letitsnow said:


> My name moves up!! So has this list worked for anyone? Has anyone received any yet?



Yes!  I received tickets!  My trip was postponed to Labor Day weekend when DH and I will be running the half marathon.  We're staying at GCH and we received a packet in the mail from them that included something that appears to indicate that DLR hotel guests are now eligible to attend MTTMM even if you didn't buy a package.  I've read the same thing from other DISboard members who will be staying at GCH in the next month or two.  If it is in fact true that we can do MTTMM just by staying at a DLR hotel, I'll be passing on the passes I received to someone else on the list.

If anyone is staying at PPH, DLH, or GCH, please let us know if you were able to access MTTMM!!!


----------



## mom4princesses

As a mater of fact I just got 3 ( still need 3) in the mail today.  Thanks to LavenderPeach.  She addressed it to my little girls and  they were so excited to get mail.


----------



## iKristin

I got some last year but sadly didn't get to use them  so I passed them on using this list and now am once again waiting for more lol


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

18. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

19. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

20. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

21. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

22. StEpHandMiKe<3Disney needs 2 -- July 21-24 2010

23. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

24. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

25. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

26. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

27. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

28. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

29. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

30. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

31. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

32. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

33. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

34. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

35. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

36. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- Aug 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

37. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- Feb 13-29, 2011

38. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

18. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

19. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

20. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

21. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

22. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

23. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

24. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

25. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

26. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

27. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

28. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

29. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

30. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

31. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

32. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

33. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

34. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

35. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

36. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

37. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

18. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

19. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

20. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

21. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

22. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

23. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

24. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

25. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

26. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

27. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

28. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

29. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

30. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

31. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

32. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

33. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

34. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

35. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

36. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

37. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

18. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

19. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

20. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

21. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

22. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

23. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

24. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

25. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

26. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

27. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

28. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

29. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

30. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

31. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

32. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

33. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

34. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

35. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

36. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

37. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

18. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

19. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

20. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

21. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

22. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

23. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

24. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

25. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

26. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

27. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

28. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

29. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

30. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

31. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

32. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

33. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

34. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

35. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

36. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

37. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## bestmom

2 please, sorry, I do not know how to copy the whole post...


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

18. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

19. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

20. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

21. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

22. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

23. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

24. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

25. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

26. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

27. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

28. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

29. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

30. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

31. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

32. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

33. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

34. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

35. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

36. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

37. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

38. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## IloveDisney77

** adding bestmom ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

18. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

19. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

20. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

21. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

22. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

23. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

24. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

25. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

26. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

27. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

28. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

29. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

30. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

31. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

32. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

33. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

34. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

35. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

36. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

37. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

38. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

39. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## mitchwebb

** adding mitchwebb ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

18. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

19. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

20. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

21. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

22. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

23. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

24. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

25. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

26. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

27. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

28. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

29. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

30. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

31. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

32. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

33. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

34. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

35. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

36. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

37. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

38. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

39. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

40. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

18. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

19. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

20. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

21. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

22. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

23. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

24. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

25. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

26. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

27. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

28. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

29. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

30. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

31. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

32. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

33. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

34. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

35. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

36. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

37. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

38. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

39. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

40. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## dr&momto2boys

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. magicalfoursome needs 4 -- July 25-29, 2010

18. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

19. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

20. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

21. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

22. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

23. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

24. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

25. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

26. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

27. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

28. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

29. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

30. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

31. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

32. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

33. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

34. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

35. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

36. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

37. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

38. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

39. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

40. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

18. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

19. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

20. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

21. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

22. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

23. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

24. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

25. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

26. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

27. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

28. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

29. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

30. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

31. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

32. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

33. turtle51 needs 4 -- July or Aug 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

34. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

35. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

36. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

37. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

38. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

39. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

18. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

19. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

20. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

21. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

22. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

23. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

24. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

25. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

26. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

27. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

28. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

29. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

30. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

31. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

32. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

33. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

34. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

35. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

36. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

37. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

38. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

39. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

18. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

19. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

20. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

21. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

22. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

23. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

24. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

25. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

26. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

27. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

28. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

29. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

30. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

31. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

32. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

33. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

34. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

35. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

36. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

37. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

38. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

39. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

18. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

19. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

20. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

21. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

22. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

23. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

24. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

25. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

26. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

27. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

28. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

29. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

30. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

31. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

32. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

33. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

34. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

35. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

36. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

37. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

38. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

39. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

18. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

19. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

20. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

21. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

22. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

23. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

24. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

25. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

26. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

27. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

28. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

29. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

30. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

31. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

32. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

33. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

34. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

35. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

36. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

37. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

38. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

39. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MissJuneJuly

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

18. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

19. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

20. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

21. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

22. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

23. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

24. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

25. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

26. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

27. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

28. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

29. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

30. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

31. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

32. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

33. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

34. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

35. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

36. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

37. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

38. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

39. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

41. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- Sept 12-14 2010


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mom4princesses needs 3 -- October 11-17 2010

2. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

3. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

4. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

5. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

6. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

7. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

8. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

9. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

10. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

11. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

12. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

13. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

14. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

15. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

16. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

17. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

18. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

19. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

20. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

21. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

22. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

23. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

24. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

25. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

26. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

27. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

28. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

29. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

30. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

31. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

32. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

33. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

34. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

35. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

36. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

37. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

38. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

39. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

41. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mom4princesses

Got all 6 tickets, a big thank you to LavenderPeach and 3monkeys4me passing them along.  Good luck everyone.


1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

14. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

15. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

16. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

17. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

18. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

19. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

20. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

21. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

22. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

23. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

24. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

25. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

26. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

27. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

28. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

29. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

30. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

31. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

32. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

33. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

34. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

35. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

36. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

37. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

38. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

40. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

So excited to see that you you got them for your whole party!!!


----------



## daniele_ut

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

14. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

15. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

16. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

17. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

18. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

19. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

20. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

21. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

22. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

23. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

24. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

25. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

26. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

27. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

28. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

29. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

30. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

31. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

32. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

33. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

34. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

35. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

36. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

37. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

38. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

40. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14 2010

41. daniele_ut needs 3 - October 16 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## jandj524

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

14. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

15. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

16. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

17. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

18. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

19. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

20. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

21. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

22. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

23. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

24. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

25. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

26. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

27. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

28. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

29. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

30. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

31. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

32. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

33. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

34. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

35. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

36. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

37. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

38. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

40. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14 2010

41. daniele_ut needs 3 - October 16 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

42. jandj524 needs 4 - August 29-August 31 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

14. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

15. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

16. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

17. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

18. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

19. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

20. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

21. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

22. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

23. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

24. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

25. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

26. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

27. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

28. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

29. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

30. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

31. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

32. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

33. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

34. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

35. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

36. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

37. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

38. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

40. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

41. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

42. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

14. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

15. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

16. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

17. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

18. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

19. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

20. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

21. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

22. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

23. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

24. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

25. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

26. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

27. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

28. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

29. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

30. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

31. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

32. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

33. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

34. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

35. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

36. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

37. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

38. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

40. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

41. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

42. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## DisneyDork1969

** Daily Bump 8/5 ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

14. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

15. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

16. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

17. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

18. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

19. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

20. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

21. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

22. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

23. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

24. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

25. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

26. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

27. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

28. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

29. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

30. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

31. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

32. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

33. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

34. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

35. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

36. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

37. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

38. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

40. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

41. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

42. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

43. DisneyDork1969 needs two for Oct 6-7th, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## cooniez

Sorry it took me forever to get around to sending mine out to someone (had some medical & car problems). I've got 3 tickets that expire 1/2011. I would like to send them all out at once.


----------



## iKristin

just pick the next person on the list and message them


----------



## cooniez

iKristin said:


> just pick the next person on the list and message them



will do. Wasn't sure if that was allowed


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

14. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

15. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

16. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

17. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

18. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

19. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

20. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

21. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

22. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

23. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

24. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

25. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

26. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

27. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

28. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

29. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

30. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

31. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

32. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

33. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

34. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

35. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

36. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

37. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

38. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

40. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

41. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

42. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

43. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## lyv4him

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Moljammom needs 5 -- August 2-6, 2010

14. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

15. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

16. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

17. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

18. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

19. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

20. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

21. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

22. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

23. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

24. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

25. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

26. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

27. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

28. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

29. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

30. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

31. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

32. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

33. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

34. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

35. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

36. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

37. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

38. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

40. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

41. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

42. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

43. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

44. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

14. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

15. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

16. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

17. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

18. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

19. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

20. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

21. Mamaso needs 3 -- September 3-11, 2010

22. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

23. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

24. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

25. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

26. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

27. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

28. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

29. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

30. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

31. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

32. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

33. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

34. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

35. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

36. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

37. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

38. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

39. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

40. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

41. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

42. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

43. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mamaso

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

14. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

15. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

16. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

17. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

18. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

19. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

20. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

21. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

22. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

23. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

24. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

25. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

26. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

27. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

28. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

29. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

30. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

31. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

32. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

33. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

34. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

35. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

36. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

37. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

38. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

39. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

40. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

41. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

42. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

43. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it.
**Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed
***When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. Haley's mom needs 4 -- October 8-17, 2010
* First visit

8. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

9. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

10. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

11. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

12. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

13. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

14. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

15. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

16. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

17. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

18. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

19. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

20. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

21. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

22. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

23. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

24. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

25. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

26. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

27. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

28. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

29. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

30. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

31. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

32. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

33. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

34. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

35. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

36. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

37. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

38. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

39. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

40. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

41. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

42. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

43. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Michaella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- August 9, 2010
* Also going December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

43. Michaella .. needs 4 September 20-28th 2010. 
From Australia.. children's first visit. 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

43. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

43. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

43. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

43. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

43. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

*Adding next year's trip, just in case ​*
1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3 or 5 -- February 13-29, 2011

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

43. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

44. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Sean's momma

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- Oct 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

43. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

44. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- November 29 - December 4, 2010

3. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

4. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

5. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

6. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

7. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

8. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

9. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

10. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

11. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

12. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

13. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

14. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

15. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

16. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

17. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

18. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

19. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

20. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

21. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

22. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

23. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

24. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

25. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

26. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

27. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

28. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

29. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

30. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

31. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

32. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

33. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

34. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

35. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

37. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

38. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

39. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

40. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

41. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

42. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

43. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

44. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## kcchica

Thanks cooniez!!!!!

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

6. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

8. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

9. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

13. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

14. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

15. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

19. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

20. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

21. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

22. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

23. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

25. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

26. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

27. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

28. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

29. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

30. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

31. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

32. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

33. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

34. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

37. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

38. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

39. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

40. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

42. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

43. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

44. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## JaxsonsMom

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

6. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

8. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

9. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

13. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

14. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

15. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

19. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

20. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

21. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

22. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

23. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

25. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

26. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

27. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

28. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

29. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

30. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

31. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

32. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

33. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

34. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

37. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

38. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

39. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

40. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

42. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

43. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

44. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

45. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ConnieB

jaxsonsmom said:


> 1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- september 19-24, 2010
> * first visit
> 
> 2. Rachael q need 6 -- late august/early september 2010
> 
> 3. Javaj needs 4 -- december 24-31, 2010
> 
> 4. Belle ella needs 1 to 4 -- september 23-27, 2010
> * birthday trip
> 
> 5. Rosanne needs 4 -- august 14-17, 2010
> 
> 6. Ikristin needs 3 -- october 18-25, 2010
> 
> 7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- november 6-11, 2010
> * dd's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4
> 
> 8. Roobug needs 2 -- september 2010
> 
> 9. Mrspinup needs -- november 8-10, 2010
> 
> 10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- december 20, 2010
> 
> 11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- october 17-21, 2010.
> 
> 12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- august 25 - september 5, 2010
> 
> 13. Barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
> * we're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as ap holders, this is our hope to get tickets.
> 
> 14. Seaera needs 3 -- november 14-19, 2010
> 
> 15. Monami7 needs 5 -- august 17-21, 2010
> 
> 16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- october 2-10, 2010
> 
> 17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- september 26-29, 2010
> 
> 18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- november 14-17, 2010
> * any amount will do
> 
> 19. Mamaso needs 2 -- september 3-11, 2010
> 
> 20. Akashellrae needs 5 -- september 18-25, 2010
> 
> 21. Minnievanmom needs 3 -- july 2011
> 
> 22. Ado121 needs 5 -- december 5-11, 2010
> 
> 23. Tiffntwins needs 3 -- december 9-12, 2010
> *we will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated
> 
> 24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- september 8-12, 2010
> 
> 25. Mattsprincess needs 2 -- october 4th-7th, 2010
> 
> 26. Haydeecm needs 2-3 -- december 12-17, 2010
> 
> 27. Ssrfred needs 4 -- august 29 - september 3, 2010
> 
> 28. Cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- january 2-10, 2011
> 
> 29. Turtle51 needs 4 -- august 2010
> * we are annual passholders and can go anytime
> 
> 30. Allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- august 20-29, 2010
> * ds is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com
> 
> 31. Sean's momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- february 13-20, 2011
> *2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)
> 
> 32. M2dd's need 4 -- december 24-30, 2010
> 
> 33. Bestmom needs 2 -- october 27 - november 1, 2010
> 
> 34. Ilovedisney77 needs 3-- june 20 - 24, 2011
> 
> 35. Mitchwebb needs 4 -- december 28 - january 1, 2011
> 
> 36. Dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- april 2011
> 
> 37. Missjunejuly needs 2 or 3 -- september 12-14, 2010
> 
> 38. Daniele_ut needs 3 -- october 16, 2010
> *birthday trip for ds and both kids first trip
> 
> 39. Jandj524 needs 4 -- august 29-31, 2010
> 
> 40. Disneydork1969 needs two -- october 6-7th, 2010
> 
> 41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- september 26, 2010
> *2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit
> 
> 42. Michaella needs 4 -- september 20-28th, 2010.
> * from australia, children's first visit.
> 
> 43. Belle ella needs 1 -- august 2011
> 
> 44. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- september 2011
> 
> 45. Jaxsonsmom needs 2 -- january 2011
> 
> 46.  Connieb  needs 3 please - november 27 to dec 8, 2010.
> *twins birthday, first visit.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> *when requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** in an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****when copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


[/quote]


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

6. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

8. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

9. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

13. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

14. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

15. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

19. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

20. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

21. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

22. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

23. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

25. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

26. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

27. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

28. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

29. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

30. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

31. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

32. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

33. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

34. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

37. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

38. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

39. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

40. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

42. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

43. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

44. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

45. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

46. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

6. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

8. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

9. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

13. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

14. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

15. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

19. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

20. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

21. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

22. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

23. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

25. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

26. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

27. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

28. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

29. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

30. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

31. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

32. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

33. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

34. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

37. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

38. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

39. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

40. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

42. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

43. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

44. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

45. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

46. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Rachael Q

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- late August/early September 2010 - due to a change in employment circumstance for 2 of our party our trip is now delayed until *December 10th 2010*.

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

6. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

8. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

9. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

13. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

14. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

15. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

19. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

20. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

21. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

22. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

23. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

25. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

26. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

27. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

28. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

29. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

30. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

31. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

32. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

33. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

34. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

37. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

38. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

39. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

40. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

42. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

43. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

44. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

45. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

46. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

6. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

8. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

9. Mrspinup needs -- November 8-10, 2010

10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

13. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

14. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

15. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

19. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

20. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

21. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

22. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

23. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

25. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

26. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

27. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

28. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

29. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

30. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

31. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

32. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

33. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

34. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

37. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

38. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

39. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

40. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

42. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

43. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

44. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

45. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

46. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## MrsPinup

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

6. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

8. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

9. Mrspinup needs* 4-- October 11-13, 2010*

10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

13. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

14. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

15. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

19. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

20. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

21. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

22. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

23. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

25. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

26. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

27. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

28. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

29. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

30. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

31. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

32. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

33. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

34. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

37. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

38. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

39. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

40. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

42. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

43. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

44. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

45. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

46. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

6. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

8. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

9. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

13. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

14. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

15. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

19. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

20. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

21. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

22. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

23. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

25. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

26. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

27. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

28. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

29. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

30. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

31. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

32. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

33. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

34. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

37. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

38. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

39. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

40. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

42. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

43. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

44. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

45. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

46. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

6. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

8. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

9. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

13. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

14. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

15. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

19. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

20. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

21. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

22. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

23. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

25. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

26. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

27. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

28. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

29. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

30. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

31. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

32. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

33. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

34. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

37. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

38. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

39. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

40. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

42. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

43. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

44. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

45. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

46. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Coralee W.

I am going down with a large group of 31 to Disneyland end of August and Sept. for a family reunion. None of knew about the toontown morning madness and so didn't know to go through a travel company to get these tickets. Is there anyone out there who may have any tickets. We are at least hoping to get some of the kids in to do this. Also if there is anything else someone may have unused, current fastpasses, disney dining or vouchers of any kind, disney dollars, disney gift cards, disney certificates. We are wanting to purchase all and any before our trip. Thank you.


----------



## iKristin

You just add yourself to the bottom of the list, sorry all of the people on the list are waiting for tickets


----------



## MulanFan

I have 1, and sent thedomsmom a PM, but did not get a response. How long should I wait to hear back? Should I have just posted here? Thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

MulanFan said:


> I have 1, and sent thedomsmom a PM, but did not get a response. How long should I wait to hear back? Should I have just posted here? Thanks!



It's up to you on how long you would like to wait for a response before moving down the list  If you haven't heard back I would think go ahead and try messaging someone new.


----------



## letitsnow

We actually have annual passes that will end in August 2011 so if we can get some anytime before then it would be great! Please update that under letitsnow. As annual passholders we don't get the opportunity to go to ttmm! 

Thanks!


----------



## travellovingirl

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. Rosanne needs 4 -- August 14-17, 2010

6. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

7. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

8. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

9. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

10. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

11. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

12. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

13. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

14. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

15. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

16. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

17. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

18. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 14-17, 2010
* Any amount will do

19. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

20. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

21. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

22. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

23. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

24. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

25. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

26. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

27. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

28. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

29. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

30. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

31. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

32. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

33. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

34. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

37. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

38. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

39. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

40. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

41. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

42. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

43. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

44. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

45. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

46. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

47. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20- April 28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

15. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

16. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

17. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

18. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

19. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

20. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

21. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

22. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

23. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

24. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

25. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

26. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

27. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

28. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

29. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

30. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

31. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

32. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

33. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

34. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

35. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

36. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

37. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

38. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

39. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

40. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

41. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

42. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

43. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

44. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

45. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

46. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MulanFan

Belle Ella said:


> It's up to you on how long you would like to wait for a response before moving down the list  If you haven't heard back I would think go ahead and try messaging someone new.



Thanks for the info! I'll give another day and go down the list. I only have 1 so not sure if that will work or not. Thanks!


----------



## Belle Ella

MulanFan said:


> Thanks for the info! I'll give another day and go down the list. I only have 1 so not sure if that will work or not. Thanks!



You'll find someone who will bite, plenty of us would love even one.  Hope you hear back soon.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

15. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

16. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

17. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

18. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

19. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

20. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

21. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

22. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

23. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

24. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

25. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

26. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

27. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

28. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

29. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

30. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

31. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

32. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

33. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

34. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

35. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

36. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

37. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

38. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

39. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

40. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

41. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

42. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

43. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

44. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

45. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

46. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

15. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

16. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

17. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

18. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

19. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

20. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

21. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

22. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

23. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

24. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

25. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

26. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

27. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

28. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

29. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

30. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

31. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

32. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

33. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

34. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

35. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

36. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

37. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

38. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

39. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

40. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

41. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

42. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

43. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

44. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

45. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

46. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Coralee W.

Someone replied back that I need to add myself to the list. But how do I do that? Sorry and thank you.


----------



## ConnieB

Coralee W. said:


> Someone replied back that I need to add myself to the list. But how do I do that? Sorry and thank you.



Go to the message above yours...it contains the list of 46 names.   Click on "Quote" in the bottom right corner of that post or cut/paste the entire post (from the name at #1 through the information after the 46th name).  

Paste it into a new post (or if you did "quote" it will do the pasting for you).  Add your name, dates that you're going and how many you need as #47 (or whatever the next number is in case someone else adds their name before you do).  

And that's it.....there is a person that will repost the list every morning so that it "bumps" up to the top of the forum, and there is nothing more for you to do until someone contacts you to offer tickets.


----------



## Belle Ella

Coralee W. said:


> Someone replied back that I need to add myself to the list. But how do I do that? Sorry and thank you.



Just as the PP described  Or if you put your dates down I can always add you in myself.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

15. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

16. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

17. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

18. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

19. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

20. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

21. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

22. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

23. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

24. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

25. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

26. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

27. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

28. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

29. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

30. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

31. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

32. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

33. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

34. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

35. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

36. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

37. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

38. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

39. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

40. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

41. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

42. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

43. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

44. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

45. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

46. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

15. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

16. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

17. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

18. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

19. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

20. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

21. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

22. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

23. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

24. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

25. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

26. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

27. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

28. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

29. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

30. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

31. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

32. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

33. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

34. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

35. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

36. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

37. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

38. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

39. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

40. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

41. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

42. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

43. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

44. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

45. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

46. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

15. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

16. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

17. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

18. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

19. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

20. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

21. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

22. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

23. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

24. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

25. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

26. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

27. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

28. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

29. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

30. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

31. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

32. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

33. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

34. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

35. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

36. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

37. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

38. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

39. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

40. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

41. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

42. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

43. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

44. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

45. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

46. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## karylrocks

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Monami7 needs 5 -- August 17-21, 2010

15. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

16. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

17. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

18. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

19. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

20. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

21. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

22. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

23. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

24. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

25. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

26. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

27. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

28. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

29. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

30. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

31. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

32. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

33. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

34. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

35. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

36. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

37. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

38. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

39. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

40. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

41. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

42. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

43. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

44. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

45. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

46. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

47. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## lauritagoddess

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q need 6 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

47. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Rachael Q

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

47. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

47. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ToodlesRN

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

47. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

48. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

47. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

48. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

47. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

48. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

47. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

48. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

47. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

48. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## minniegirl25

** Daily Bump 8/26 ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 23-27, 2010
* Birthday trip

5. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

6. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

7. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

8. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

9. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

10. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

11. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

12. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

13. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

14. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

15. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

16. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

17. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

18. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

19. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

20. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

21. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

22. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

23. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

24. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

25. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

26. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

27. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

28. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

29. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

30. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

31. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

32. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

35. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

36. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

37. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

38. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

39. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

40. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

41. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

42. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

43. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

45. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

46. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

47. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

48. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

49. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

27. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

28. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

29. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

30. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

31. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

32. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

33. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

34. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

35. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

36. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

37. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

38. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

39. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

40. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

41. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

42. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

43. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

44. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

45. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

46. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

47. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

48. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

27. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

28. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

29. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

30. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

31. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

32. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

33. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

34. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

35. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

36. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

37. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

38. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

39. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

40. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

41. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

42. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

43. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

44. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

45. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

46. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

47. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

48. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

27. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

28. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

29. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

30. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

31. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

32. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

33. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

34. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

35. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

36. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

37. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

38. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

39. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

40. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

41. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

42. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

43. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

44. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

45. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

46. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

47. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

48. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

27. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

28. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

29. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

30. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

31. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

32. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

33. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

34. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

35. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

36. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

37. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

38. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

39. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

40. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

41. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

42. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

43. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

44. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

45. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

46. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

47. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

48. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

27. allyn100 needs 3 or 5 -- August 20-29, 2010
* DS is turning 3 and would be sooo grateful!!! Email is allyn100 @ hotmail.com

28. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

29. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

30. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

31. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

32. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

33. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

34. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

35. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

36. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

37. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

38. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

39. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

40. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

41. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

42. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

43. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

44. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

45. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

46. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

47. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

48. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

27. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

28. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

29. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

30. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

31. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

32. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

33. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

34. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

35. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

36. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

37. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

38. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

39. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

40. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

41. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

42. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

43. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

44. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

45. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

46. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

47. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

27. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

28. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

29. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

30. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

31. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

32. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

33. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

34. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

35. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

36. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

37. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

38. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

39. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

40. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

41. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

42. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

43. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

44. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

45. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

46. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

47. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## gortman65

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. turtle51 needs 4 -- August 2010
* We are annual passholders and can go anytime

27. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

28. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

29. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

30. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

31. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

32. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

33. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

34. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

35. jandj524 needs 4 -- August 29-31, 2010

36. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

37. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

38. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

39. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

40. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

41. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

42. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

43. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

44. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

45. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

46. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

47. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

48. gortman65 would like 4 - October 27-29, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

27. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

28. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

29. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

32. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

33. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

34. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

35. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

36. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

37. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

38. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

39. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

41. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

42. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

43. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

44. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

45. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

46. gortman65 would like 4 - October 27-29, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## kailuagirl

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

27. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

28. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

29. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

32. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

33. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

34. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

35. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

36. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

37. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

38. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

39. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

41. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

42. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

43. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

44. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

45. Minniegirl25 needs 4 - September 13-17, 2010

46. gortman65 would like 4 - October 27-29, 2010

47.  kailuagirl would like 3 please - Nov. 26, and 11/28-12/3.  Thanks!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

27. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

28. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

29. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

32. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

33. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

34. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

35. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

36. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

37. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

38. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

39. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

41. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

42. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

43. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

44. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

45. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

46. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

47.  kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

27. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

28. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

29. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

32. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

33. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

34. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

35. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

36. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

37. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

38. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

39. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

41. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

42. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

43. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

44. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

45. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

46. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

47.  kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## roobug

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010 & November 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

27. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

28. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

29. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

32. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

33. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

34. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

35. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

36. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

37. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

38. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

39. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

41. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

42. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

43. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

44. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

45. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

46. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

47. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

27. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

28. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

29. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

32. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

33. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

34. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

35. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

36. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

37. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

38. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

39. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

41. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

42. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

43. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

44. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

45. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

46. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

47. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## zakerdog

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. SSRFred needs 4 -- August 29 - September 3, 2010

25. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

26. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

27. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

28. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

29. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

32. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

33. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

34. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

35. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

36. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

37. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

38. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

39. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

41. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

42. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

43. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

44. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

45. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

46. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

47. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

48. zakerdog nees 4 - January 21 - 24th, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

25. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

26. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

27. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

28. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

29. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

30. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

31. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

32. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

33. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

34. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

35. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

36. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

37. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

38. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

39. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

40. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

41. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

42. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

43. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

44. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

45. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

46. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

47. zakerdog nees 4 - January 21-24, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. Lisalisalisa needs 4 -- August 25 - September 5, 2010

11. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

12. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

13. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010

14. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

15. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

16. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

17. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

18. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

19. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

21. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

22. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

23. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

24. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

25. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

26. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

27. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

28. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

29. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

30. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

31. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

32. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

33. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

34. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

35. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

36. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

37. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

38. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

39. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

40. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

41. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

42. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

43. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

44. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

45. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

46. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

47. zakerdog nees 4 - January 21-24, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

Belle Ella said:


> 1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
> * First visit
> 
> 2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010
> 
> 3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010
> 
> 4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010
> 
> 5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
> * DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4
> 
> 6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
> * Also going November 2010
> 
> 7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010
> 
> 8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010
> 
> 9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.
> 
> 10. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
> * We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.
> 
> 11. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010
> 
> 12. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010
> 
> 13. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010
> 
> 14. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
> * Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.
> 
> 15. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010
> 
> 16. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010
> 
> 17. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011
> 
> 18. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010
> 
> 19. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
> *We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated
> 
> 20. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010
> 
> 21. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010
> 
> 22. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010
> 
> 23. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011
> 
> 24. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
> *2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)
> 
> 26. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010
> 
> 26. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010
> 
> 27. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011
> 
> 28. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011
> 
> 29. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011
> 
> 30. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010
> 
> 31. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
> *Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip
> 
> 32. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010
> 
> 33. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
> *2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit
> 
> 34. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
> * From Australia, children's first visit.
> 
> 35. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011
> 
> 36. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011
> 
> 37. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011
> 
> 38. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
> * Twins' birthday and first visit.
> 
> 39. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011
> 
> 40. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010
> 
> 41. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011
> 
> 42. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011
> 
> 43. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010
> 
> 44. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010
> 
> 45. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010
> 
> 46. zakerdog nees 4 - January 21-24, 2011
> 
> **When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## jasonk5

Belle Ella said:


> 1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
> * First visit
> 
> 2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010
> 
> 3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010
> 
> 4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010
> 
> 5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
> * DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4
> 
> 6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
> * Also going November 2010
> 
> 7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010
> 
> 8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010
> 
> 9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.
> 
> 10. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
> * We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.
> 
> 11. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010
> 
> 12. Chessieiglr8402 needs 2 -- October 2-10, 2010
> 
> 13. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010
> 
> 14. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
> * Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.
> 
> 15. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010
> 
> 16. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010
> 
> 17. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011
> 
> 18. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010
> 
> 19. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
> *We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated
> 
> 20. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010
> 
> 21. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010
> 
> 22. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010
> 
> 23. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011
> 
> 24. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
> *2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)
> 
> 26. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010
> 
> 26. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010
> 
> 27. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011
> 
> 28. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011
> 
> 29. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011
> 
> 30. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010
> 
> 31. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
> *Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip
> 
> 32. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010
> 
> 33. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
> *2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit
> 
> 34. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
> * From Australia, children's first visit.
> 
> 35. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011
> 
> 36. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011
> 
> 37. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011
> 
> 38. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
> * Twins' birthday and first visit.
> 
> 39. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011
> 
> 40. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010
> 
> 41. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011
> 
> 42. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011
> 
> 43. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010
> 
> 44. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010
> 
> 45. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010
> 
> 46. zakerdog nees 4 - January 21-24, 2011
> 
> 47. jasonk5 needs 3-- Sept 23-28, 2010
> 
> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

11. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

12. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

13. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

14. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

15. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

16. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

17. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

19. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

20. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

21. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

22. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

23. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

24. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

25. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

26. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

27. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

28. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

29. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

30. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

31. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

32. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

33. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

34. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

35. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

36. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

38. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

39. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

40. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

41. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

42. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

43. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

44. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

45. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

46. jasonk5 needs 3-- Sept 23-28, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

11. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

12. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

13. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

14. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

15. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

16. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

17. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

19. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

20. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

21. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

22. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

23. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

24. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

25. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

26. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

27. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

28. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

29. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

30. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

31. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

32. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

33. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

34. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

35. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

36. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

38. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

39. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

40. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

41. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

42. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

43. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

44. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

45. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

46. jasonk5 needs 3-- Sept 23-28, 2010

47. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets - March 28 - April 1, 2011
     Children's first visit, coming from Australia. Thanks.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

11. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

12. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

13. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

14. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

15. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

16. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

17. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

19. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

20. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

21. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

22. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

23. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

24. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

25. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

26. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

27. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

28. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

29. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

30. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

31. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

32. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

33. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

34. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

35. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

36. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

38. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

39. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

40. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

41. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

42. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

43. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

44. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

45. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

46. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

47. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 6-11, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

11. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

12. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

13. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

14. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

15. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

16. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

17. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

19. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

20. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

21. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

22. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

23. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

24. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

25. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

26. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

27. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

28. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

29. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

30. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

31. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

32. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

33. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

34. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

35. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

36. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

38. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

39. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

40. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

41. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

42. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

43. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

44. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

45. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

46. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

47. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Hi Belle_Ella, would you be able to change my dates to the 7-12th when you have a chance? We've decided to bump our dates so we can enjoy the Christmas fun!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Littleprincess2010 said:


> Hi Belle_Ella, would you be able to change my dates to the 7-12th when you have a chance? We've decided to bump our dates so we can enjoy the Christmas fun!!



Sure thing


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Javaj needs 4 -- December 24-31, 2010

4. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

5. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

6. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

7. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

8. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

9. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

10. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

11. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

12. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

13. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

14. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

15. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

16. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

17. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

19. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

20. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

21. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

22. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

23. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

24. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

25. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

26. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

27. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

28. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

29. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

30. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

31. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

32. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

33. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

34. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

35. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

36. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

38. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

39. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

40. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

41. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

42. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

43. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

44. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

45. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

46. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

47. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## javaj

Just got back from a WDW trip last night and I had Toontown and Aladdin passes in the mail! Sorry for the delay in letting everyone know. 

Should I remove myself from the list or Belle Ella, will you update the list? Thanks!


----------



## Littleprincess2010

Belle Ella said:


> Sure thing



Thank you


----------



## Belle Ella

javaj said:


> Just got back from a WDW trip last night and I had Toontown and Aladdin passes in the mail! Sorry for the delay in letting everyone know.
> 
> Should I remove myself from the list or Belle Ella, will you update the list? Thanks!



Wondering why we hadn't heard from you! Hope you had a great time at WDW! I already got you off here on the Aladdin list. I'll update this one as well.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

4. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

5. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

6. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

7. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

8. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

9. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

10. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

11. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

12. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

13. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

14. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

16. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

18. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

19. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

20. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

21. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

22. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

23. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

24. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

25. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

26. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

27. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

28. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

29. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

30. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

31. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

32. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

33. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

34. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

35. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

36. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

37. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

38. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

39. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

40. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

41. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

42. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

44. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

45. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

46. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

4. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

5. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

6. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

7. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

8. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

9. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

10. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

11. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

12. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

13. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

14. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

16. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

18. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

19. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

20. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

21. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

22. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

23. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

24. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

25. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

26. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

27. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

28. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

29. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

30. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

31. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

32. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

33. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

34. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

35. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

36. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

37. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

38. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

39. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

40. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

41. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

42. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

44. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

45. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

46. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

4. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

5. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

6. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

7. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

8. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

9. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

10. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

11. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

12. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

13. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

14. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

16. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

18. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

19. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

20. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

21. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

22. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

23. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

24. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

25. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

26. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

27. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

28. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

29. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

30. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

31. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

32. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

33. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

34. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

35. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

36. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

37. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

38. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

39. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

40. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

41. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

42. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

44. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

45. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

46. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

4. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

5. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

6. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

7. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

8. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

9. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

10. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

11. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

12. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

13. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

14. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

16. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

18. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

19. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

20. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

21. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

22. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

23. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

24. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

25. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

26. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

27. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

28. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

29. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

30. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

31. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

32. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

33. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

34. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

35. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

36. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

37. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

38. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

39. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

40. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

41. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

42. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

44. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

45. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

46. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. iKristin needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2010

4. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

5. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

6. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

7. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

8. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

9. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

10. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

11. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

12. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

13. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

14. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

15. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

16. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

18. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

19. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

20. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

21. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

22. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

23. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

24. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

25. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

26. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

27. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

28. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

29. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

30. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

31. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

32. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

33. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

34. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

35. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

36. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

37. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

38. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

39. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

40. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

41. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

42. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

44. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

45. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

46. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## iKristin

Removing myself! Thanks to 3Tinks for my 3 tix!!  

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. Mamaso needs 2 -- September 3-11, 2010

13. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

14. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

15. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

17. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

18. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

19. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

20. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

21. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

22. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

23. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

24. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

25. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

27. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

28. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

29. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

30. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

31. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

32. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

33. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

34. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

35. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

36. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

37. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

38. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

39. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

40. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

41. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

43. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

44. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

45. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

iKristin said:


> Removing myself! Thanks to 3Tinks for my 3 tix!!



So glad you got some!!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. Pigletforever needs 3 -- September 8-12, 2010

17. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

18. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

19. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

20. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

21. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

22. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

23. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

24. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

26. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

27. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

28. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

29. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

30. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

31. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

32. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

33. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

34. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

35. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

36. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

37. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

38. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

39. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

40. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

41. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

42. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

43. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

44. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

26. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

27. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

28. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

29. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

30. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

31. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

32. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

33. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

34. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

35. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

36. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

37. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

38. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

39. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

40. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

41. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

42. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

43. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## eeyoremommy

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

26. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

27. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

28. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

29. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

30. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

31. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

32. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

33. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

34. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

35. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

36. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

37. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

38. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

39. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

40. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

41. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

42. jasonk5 needs 3-- September 23-28, 2010

43. AussieDisneyNut needs 4-7 tickets -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia.

44. eeyoremommy needs 3 tickets -- March 12 - March 19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit.  DS will be 7.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. MissJuneJuly needs 2 or 3 -- September 12-14, 2010

26. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

27. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

28. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

29. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

30. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

31. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

32. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

33. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

34. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

35. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

36. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

37. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

38. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

39. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

40. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

41. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

42. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

43. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

44. eeyoremommy needs 3  -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

26. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

27. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

28. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

29. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

30. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

31. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

32. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

33. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

34. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

35. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

36. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

37. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

38. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

40. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

41. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

42. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

43. eeyoremommy needs 3  -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Mouse13

** Updated 9/14 **
1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

26. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

27. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

28. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

29. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

30. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

31. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

32. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

33. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

34. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

35. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

36. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

37. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

38. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

40. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

41. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

42. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

43. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

44. Mouse13 - needs 6 -- June 3 - 9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

26. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

27. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

28. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

29. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

30. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

31. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

32. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

33. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

34. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

35. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

36. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

37. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

38. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

40. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

41. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

42. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

43. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

44. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## JoytotheWorld

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

26. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

27. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

28. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

29. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

30. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

31. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

32. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

33. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

34. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

35. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

36. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

37. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

38. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

40. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

41. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

42. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

43. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

44. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

45.  Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

26. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

27. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

28. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

29. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

30. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

31. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

32. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

33. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

34. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

35. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

36. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

37. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

38. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

40. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

41. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

42. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

43. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

44. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

45.  Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

26. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

27. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

28. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

29. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

30. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

31. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

32. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

33. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

34. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

35. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

36. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

37. Minniegirl25 needs 4 -- September 13-17, 2010

38. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

40. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

41. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

42. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

43. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

44. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

45.  Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

26. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

27. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

28. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

29. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

30. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

31. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

32. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

33. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

34. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

35. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

36. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

37. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

38. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

39. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

40. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

41. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

42. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

43. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

44.  Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

26. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

27. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

28. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

29. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

30. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

31. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

32. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

33. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

34. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

35. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

36. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

37. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

38. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

39. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

40. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

41. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

42. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

43. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

44.  Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## smile4stamps

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Roobug needs 2 -- September 2010
* Also going November 2010

5. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

6. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

7. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

8. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

9. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

10. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

11. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

12. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

13. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

14. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

16. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

17. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

18. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

19. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

20. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

21. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

22. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

25. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

26. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

27. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

28. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

29. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

30. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

31. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

32. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

33. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

34. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

35. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

36. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

37. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

38. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

39. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

40. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

41. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

42. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

43. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

44. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

45. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-16 2010, or just 1 Oct 17-18 2010
*My 1st visit!

*
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

5. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

6. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

7. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

8. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

9. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

10. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

11. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

12. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

13. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

14. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

15. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

16. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

17. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

18. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

19. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

20. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

21. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

22. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

24. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

25. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

26. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

27. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

28. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

29. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

30. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

32. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

33. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

34. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

35. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

36. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

38. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

39. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

40. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

41. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

42. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

43.  Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

44. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## letitsnow

ooh!!! i'm moving on up!! its really too bad that they don't give perks like this to ap holders...they could at least open it up for purchase?


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

5. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

6. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

7. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

8. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

9. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

10. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

11. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

12. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

13. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

14. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

15. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

16. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

17. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

18. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

19. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

20. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

21. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

22. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

24. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

25. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

26. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

27. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

28. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

29. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

30. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

32. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

33. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

34. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

35. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

36. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

38. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

39. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

40. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

41. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

42. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

43.  Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

44. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

5. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

6. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

7. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

8. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

9. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

10. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

11. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

12. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

13. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

14. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

15. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

16. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

17. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

18. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

19. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

20. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

21. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

22. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

24. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

25. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

26. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

27. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

28. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

29. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

30. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

32. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

33. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

34. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

35. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

36. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

38. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

39. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

40. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

41. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

42. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

43.  Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

44. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

5. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

6. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

7. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

8. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

9. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

10. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

11. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

12. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

13. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

14. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

15. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

16. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

17. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

18. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

19. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

20. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

21. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

22. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

24. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

25. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

26. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

27. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

28. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

29. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

30. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

32. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

33. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

34. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

35. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

36. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

38. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

39. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

40. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

41. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

42. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

43.  Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

44. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Tiggerholic

DH and I will be at DLR the same time as you and we have 2 Mickey's Morning Madness that we're definitely NOT using.  Let me know if this is what you're interested in.


Lyn


----------



## barefootmomma

_Just updating my request to 2 rather than 3, found out one of our usual party is not particularly interested in this. _

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

5. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

6. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

7. barefootmomma needs 2 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

8. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

9. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

10. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

11. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

12. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

13. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

14. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

15. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

16. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

17. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

18. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

19. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

20. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

21. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

22. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

24. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

25. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

26. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

27. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

28. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

29. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

30. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

32. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

33. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

34. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

35. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

36. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

38. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

39. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

40. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

41. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

42. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

43. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

44. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## ccgardens

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

5. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

6. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

7. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

8. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

9. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

10. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

11. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

12. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

13. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

14. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

15. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

16. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

17. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

18. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

19. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

20. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

21. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

22. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

24. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

25. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

26. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

27. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

28. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

29. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

30. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

32. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

33. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

34. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

35. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

36. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

38. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

39. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

40. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

41. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

42. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

43. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

44. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

45. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17, 18 or 20th. Thanks.
* Daughter's first visit

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

5. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

6. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

7. barefootmomma needs 3 -- open availability
* We're locals, so no time limit on this request. My little one would absolutely love this experience, and as AP holders, this is our hope to get tickets.

8. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

9. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

10. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

11. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

12. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

13. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

14. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

15. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

16. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

17. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

18. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

19. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

20. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

21. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

22. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

24. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

25. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

26. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

27. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

28. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

29. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

30. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

32. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

33. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

34. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

35. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

36. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

38. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

39. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

40. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

41. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

42. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

43. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

44. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

45. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Rachael q needs 1 to 5 -- December 10, 2010

3. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

4. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

5. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

6. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

7. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

8. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

9. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

10. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

11. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

12. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

13. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

14. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

15. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

16. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

17. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

18. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

19. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

20. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

21. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

22. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

23. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

24. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

25. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

26. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

27. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

28. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

29. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

30. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

31. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

32. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

34. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

35. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

36. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

37. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

38. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

39. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

40. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

41. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

42. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

43. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

44. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Rachael Q

Thanks to MulanFan, 3TinksAndAnEeyore and Mich123 we now have enough MTTM vouchers for everyone in our group.  Thank you for sharing.

Now I just need to find 1 premium parade viewing and 1 preferred viewing for Aladdin, so that we can all see the parade and show together.  The disboard is awesome!

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

3. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

4. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

5. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

6. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

7. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

8. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

9. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

10. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

11. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

12. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

13. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

14. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

15. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

16. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

17. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

18. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

19. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

21. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

22. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

23. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

24. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

25. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

26. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

27. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

28. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

29. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

30. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

31. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

32. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

34. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

36. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

37. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

38. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

39. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

40. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

41. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

42. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

43. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

3. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

4. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

5. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

6. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

7. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

8. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

9. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

10. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

11. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

12. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

13. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

14. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

15. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

16. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

17. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

18. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

19. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

21. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

22. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

23. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

24. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

25. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

26. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

27. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

28. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

29. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

30. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

31. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

32. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

34. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

36. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

37. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

38. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

39. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

40. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

41. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

42. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

43. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## noga

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

3. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

4. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

5. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

6. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

7. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

8. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

9. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

10. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

11. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

12. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

13. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

14. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

15. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

16. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

17. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

18. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

19. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

21. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

22. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

23. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

24. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

25. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

26. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

27. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

28. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

29. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

30. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

31. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

32. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

34. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

36. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

37. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

38. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

39. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

40. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

41. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

42. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

43. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

44. noga needs 4 -- November 12 - 14, 2010 DD's bday

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## stevejanelle

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

3. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

4. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

5. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

6. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

7. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

8. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

9. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

10. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

11. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

12. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

13. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

14. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

15. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

16. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

17. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

18. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

19. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

21. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

22. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

23. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

24. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

25. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

26. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

27. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

28. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

29. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

30. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

31. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

32. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

34. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

36. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

37. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

38. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

39. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

40. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

41. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

42. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

43. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

44. noga needs 4 -- November 12 - 14, 2010 DD's bday

45. stevejanelle would like 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## DisneyGeekz

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

3. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

4. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

5. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010.

6. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

7. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

8. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

9. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

10. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

11. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

12. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

13. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

14. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

15. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

16. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

17. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

18. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

19. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

21. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

22. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

23. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

24. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

25. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

26. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

27. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

28. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

29. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

30. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

31. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

32. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

34. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

36. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

37. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

38. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

39. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

40. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

41. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

42. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

43. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

44. noga needs 4 -- November 12 - 14, 2010 DD's bday

45. stevejanelle would like 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

46. DisneyGeekz --needs 2-- December 28,2010-Jan 1,2011 
honeymoon and first visit

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Thedomsmom needs 1 -- September 19-24, 2010
* First visit

2. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

3. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

4. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

5. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

6. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

7. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

8. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

9. akashellrae needs 5 -- September 18-25, 2010

10. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

11. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

12. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

13. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

14. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

15. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

16. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

17. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

18. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

19. ILoveDisney77 needs 3-- June 20 - 24, 2011

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

21. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

22. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

23. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7th, 2010

24. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

25. Michaella needs 4 -- September 20-28th, 2010.
* From Australia, children's first visit.

26. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

27. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

28. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

29. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

30. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

31. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

32. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

34. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

36. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

37. jasonk5 needs 3 -- September 23-28, 2010

38. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

39. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

40. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

41. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

42. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

43. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

44. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
*DD's bday

45. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

46. DisneyGeekz needs 2-- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011 
*Honeymoon and first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Tiggerholic

I have 2 tickets that will not be used.  DH & I will be at DLR Oct 26 - Nov 1 ... Let me know 

Lyn


----------



## tiffntwins

Tiggerholic said:


> I have 2 tickets that will not be used.  DH & I will be at DLR Oct 26 - Nov 1 ... Let me know
> 
> Lyn



I sent you a PM.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

tiffntwins said:


> I sent you a PM.



We're next on the list for tickets!!!


----------



## iKristin

Tickets can be given to anyone the owner wants to give them to. The list is just an easier and fair way to hand them out...doesn't mean they'll be given out that way. Sorry.


----------



## barefootmomma

Tiggerholic said:


> I have 2 tickets that will not be used.  DH & I will be at DLR Oct 26 - Nov 1 ... Let me know
> 
> Lyn



I am sure whoever gets those tickets are so going to appreciate them!  You might want to PM the person who is next on the list to offer them first dibs.


----------



## tiffntwins

Littleprincess2010 said:


> We're next on the list for tickets!!!



I want you to know that I was not trying to "cut in front of you" or anything like that. Someone stated they had two tickets and I expressed an interest in them.

Do I think you should be offered them before me? Yes.
Do I believe it is entirely up to the person giving them away? Yes. 

Anyway, I just wanted to say I am sorry if I offended you or if you feel I stepped out of line in some way.


----------



## Littleprincess2010

tiffntwins said:


> I want you to know that I was not trying to "cut in front of you" or anything like that. Someone stated they had two tickets and I expressed an interest in them.
> 
> Do I think you should be offered them before me? Yes.
> Do I believe it is entirely up to the person giving them away? Yes.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to say I am sorry if I offended you or if you feel I stepped out of line in some way.



Thank you, hopefully we will still be able to get tickets before our trip. This is the only trip my mother will be able to take in her lifetime (due to illness and finances) so I want her to be able to experience everything possible in the short amount of time we are there. 

And I hope you are also able to find tickets before your trip


----------



## Belle Ella

There's no right or wrong way to give out tickets. But it is always appreciated when everyone goes in order of the list provided the dates are applicable. Obviously if someone is leaving in 2011 and the tickets now are only goot until January, that wouldn't help so much


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Tablefor5 needs 5 -- September 26-29, 2010

7. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would a5preciate any before then.

8. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

9. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

10. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

11. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

12. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

13. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

14. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

15. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

16. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

17. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

19. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

20. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

21. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

22. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

23. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

24. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

25. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

26. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

27. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

28. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

29. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

31. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

32. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

33. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

34. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

35. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

36. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

37. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

38. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

39. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

40. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
*DD's bday

41. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

42. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011 
*Honeymoon and first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## letitsnow

Can you please add that we are going November 12-17. I think I had that in my original request. 

Also, when is TTMM available? I know it is not available everyday.


----------



## tiffntwins

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17,2010 and August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

22. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

23. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

24. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

26. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

27. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

29. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

30. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

31. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

32. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

33. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

34. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

35. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

36. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

37. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

38. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

39. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
*DD's bday

40. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

41. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011 
*Honeymoon and first visit

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## aidan04

I hope I did this right.

updated 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17,2010 and August 2011
* Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4th-7th, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2-3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. Lyv4him needs 7 -- September 26, 2010
*2 birthdays, 1 anniversary, 1 first visit

22. Belle Ella needs 1 -- August 2011

23. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

24. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

26. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

27. karylrocks needs 1 or 2 - October 17-19, 2010

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

29. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

30. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

31. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

32. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

33. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

34. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

35. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

36. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

37. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

38. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

39. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
*DD's bday

40. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

41. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011 
*Honeymoon and first visit

42. Aidan04 needs 4 - Febuary 2-6, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4-7, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

22. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

24. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

25. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

26. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

28. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

30. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

31. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

32. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

33. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

34. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

35. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

36. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

37. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
*DD's bday

38. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

39. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011 
*Honeymoon and first visit

40. Aidan04 needs 4 - Febuary 2-6, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mirla122

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4-7, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

22. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

24. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

25. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

26. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

28. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

30. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

31. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

32. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

33. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

34. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

35. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

36. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

37. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
*DD's bday

38. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

39. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011 
*Honeymoon and first visit

40. Aidan04 needs 4 - Febuary 2-6, 2011

41. mirla122 needs 3 - November 16-18, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4-7, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

22. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

24. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

25. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

26. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

28. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

30. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

31. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

32. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

33. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

34. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

35. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

36. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

37. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
*DD's bday

38. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

39. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011 
*Honeymoon and first visit

40. Aidan04 needs 4 - Febuary 2-6, 2011

41. mirla122 needs 3 - November 16-18, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4-7, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

22. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

24. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

25. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

26. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

28. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

30. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

31. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

32. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

33. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

34. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

35. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

36. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

37. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
*DD's bday

38. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

39. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011 
*Honeymoon and first visit

40. Aidan04 needs 4 - Febuary 2-6, 2011

41. mirla122 needs 3 - November 16-18, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## zumbergc

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4-7, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

22. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

24. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

25. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

26. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

28. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

30. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

31. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

32. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

33. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

34. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

35. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

36. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

37. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
*DD's bday

38. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

39. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Honeymoon and first visit

40. Aidan04 needs 4 - Febuary 2-6, 2011

41. mirla122 needs 3 - November 16-18, 2010

42.  zumbergc needs 2  - Dec 4-8, 2010   
* first visit for both!!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4-7, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

22. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

24. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

25. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

26. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

28. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

30. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

31. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

32. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

33. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

34. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

35. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

36. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

37. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

38. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

39. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

40. Aidan04 needs 4 -- Febuary 2-6, 2011

41. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

42.  zumbergc needs 2  -- Dec 4-8, 2010   
* first visit for both!!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4-7, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

22. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

24. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

25. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

26. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

28. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

30. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

31. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

32. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

33. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

34. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

35. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

36. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

37. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

38. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

39. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

40. Aidan04 needs 4 -- Febuary 2-6, 2011

41. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

42.  zumbergc needs 2  -- Dec 4-8, 2010   
* first visit for both!!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Alinasan

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4-7, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

22. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

24. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

25. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

26. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

28. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

30. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

31. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

32. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

33. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

34. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

35. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

36. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

37. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

38. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

39. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

40. Aidan04 needs 4 -- Febuary 2-6, 2011

41. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

42. zumbergc needs 2 -- Dec 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

43.  Alinasan needs 3-- November 25th - Nov 30th

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4-7, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

22. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

24. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

25. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

26. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

28. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

30. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

31. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

32. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

33. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

34. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

35. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

36. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

37. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

38. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

39. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

40. Aidan04 needs 4 -- Febuary 2-6, 2011

41. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

42. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

43.  Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## rc3175

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. MattsPrincess needs 2 -- October 4-7, 2010

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

12. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

13. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

14. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

15. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

16. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

17. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

19. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

20. DisneyDork1969 needs two -- October 6-7, 2010

21. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

22. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

24. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

25. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

26. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

28. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

30. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

31. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

32. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

33. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

34. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

35. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

36. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

37. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

38. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

39. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

40. Aidan04 needs 4 -- Febuary 2-6, 2011

41. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

42. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

43. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

44. rc3175 needs 3---Oct. 20-23th 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________

Disneyland: 12.03 GCH || 7.06 DLH || 6.07 GCH || 3.09 HOJO || 9.09 HOJO || 9.10 HOJO


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

11. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

12. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

13. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

14. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

15. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

16. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

17. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

18. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

19. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

20. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

21. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

22. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

23. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

24. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

25. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

26. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

27. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

28. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

29. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

30. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

31. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

32. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

33. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

34. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

35. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

36. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

37. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

38. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

39. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

40. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

41. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

42. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long team, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remover a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## KelliLee702

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

11. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

12. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

13. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

14. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

15. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

16. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

17. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

18. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

19. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

20. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

21. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

22. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

23. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

24. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

25. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

26. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

27. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

28. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

29. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

30. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

31. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

32. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

33. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

34. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

35. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

36. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

37. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

38. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

39. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

40. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

41. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

42. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

43. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

11. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

12. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

13. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

14. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

15. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

16. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

17. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

18. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

19. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

20. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

21. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

22. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

23. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

24. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

25. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

26. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

27. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

28. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

29. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

30. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

31. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

32. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

33. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

34. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

35. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

36. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

37. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

38. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

39. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

40. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

41. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

42. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

43. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

11. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

12. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

13. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

14. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

15. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

16. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

17. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

18. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

19. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

20. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

21. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

22. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

23. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

24. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

25. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

26. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

27. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

28. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

29. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

30. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

31. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

32. Joytotheworld needs 3 -- October 3-10, 2010

33. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

34. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

35. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

36. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

37. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

38. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

39. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

40. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

41. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

42. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

43. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

11. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

12. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

13. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

14. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

15. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

16. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

17. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

18. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

19. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

20. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

21. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

22. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

23. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

24. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

25. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

26. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

27. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

28. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

29. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

30. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

31. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

32. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

33. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

34. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

35. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

36. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

38. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

39. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

40. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

41. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

42. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

11. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

12. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

13. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

14. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

15. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

16. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

17. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

18. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

19. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

20. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

21. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

22. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

23. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

24. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

25. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

26. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

27. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

28. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

29. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

30. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

31. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

32. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

33. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

34. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

35. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

36. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

38. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

39. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

40. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

41. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

42. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Mrspinup needs 4 -- October 11-13, 2010

3. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

4. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

5. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

6. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

7. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

8. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

9. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

11. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

12. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

13. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

14. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

15. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

16. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

17. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

18. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

19. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

20. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

21. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

22. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

23. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

24. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

25. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

26. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

27. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

28. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

29. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

30. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

31. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

32. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

33. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

34. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

35. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

36. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

38. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

39. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

40. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

41. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

42. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

4. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

5. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

6. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

7. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

8. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

10. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

11. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

12. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

13. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

14. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

17. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

18. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

19. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

20. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

21. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

22. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

23. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

25. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

26. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

27. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

28. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

29. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

30. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

31. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

32. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

33. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

34. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

35. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

36. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

37. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

38. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

39. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

40. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

41. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

4. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

5. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

6. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

7. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

8. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

10. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

11. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

12. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

13. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

14. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

17. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

18. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

19. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

20. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

21. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

22. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

23. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

25. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

26. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

27. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

28. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

29. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

30. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

31. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

32. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

33. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

34. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

35. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

36. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

37. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

38. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

39. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

40. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

41. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

4. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

5. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

6. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

7. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

8. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

10. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

11. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

12. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

13. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

14. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

17. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

18. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

19. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

20. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

21. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

22. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

23. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

25. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

26. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

27. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

28. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

29. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

30. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

31. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

32. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

33. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

34. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

35. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

36. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

37. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

38. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

39. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

40. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

41. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## fitnessmouse

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

4. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

5. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

6. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

7. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

8. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

10. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

11. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

12. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

13. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

14. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

17. daniele_ut needs 3 -- October 16, 2010
*Birthday trip for DS and both kids first trip

18. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

19. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

20. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

21. travellovingirl needs 4 - April 20-28, 2011

22. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 - October 17-19, 2010

23. lauritagoddess needs 2 - February 19-26. 2011

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

25. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

26. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

27. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

28. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

29. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

30. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

31. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

32. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

33. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

34. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

35. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

36. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

37. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

38. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

39. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

40. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

41. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

42. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

4. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

5. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

6. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

7. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

8. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

10. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

11. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

12. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

13. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

14. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

17. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

18. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

20. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

21. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 -- October 17-19, 2010

22. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

23. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

24. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

25. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

26. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

27. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

28. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

29. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

30. smile4stamps needs 2 -- October 14-18, 2010
*My 1st visit!

31. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

32. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

33. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

34. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

36. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

37. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

38. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

39. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

40. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

41. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 4 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

4. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

5. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

6. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

7. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

8. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

10. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

11. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

12. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

13. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

14. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

17. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

18. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

20. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

21. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 -- October 17-19, 2010

22. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

23. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

24. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

25. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

26. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

27. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

28. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

29. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

32. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

33. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

34. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

35. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

36. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

37. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

38. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

39. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

40. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

41. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

42. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Littleprincess2010

We received 2, thank you to Tiggerholic!!  We are still looking for 2 for the rest of our party


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

4. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

5. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

6. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

7. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

8. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

10. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

11. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

12. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

13. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

14. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

17. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

18. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

20. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

21. karylrocks needs 1 to 2 -- October 17-19, 2010

22. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

23. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

24. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

25. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

26. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

27. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

28. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

29. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

32. ccgardens needs 3 -- October 17-20, 2010
*Daughter's first visit

33. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

34. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

35. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

36. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

37. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

38. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

39. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

40. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

41. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

42. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 3TinksAndAnEeyore

In case anyone didn't see the thread I posted, here is a link to our family's experience with MTTMM:

3TinksAndAnEeyore's Visit to MTTMM


----------



## Littleprincess2010

3TinksAndAnEeyore said:


> In case anyone didn't see the thread I posted, here is a link to our family's experience with MTTMM:
> 
> 3TinksAndAnEeyore's Visit to MTTMM



 So awesome!!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

4. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

5. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

6. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

7. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

8. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

10. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

11. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

12. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

13. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

14. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

17. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

18. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

20. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

21. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

22. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

23. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

24. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

25. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

26. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

27. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

28. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

29. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

30. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

31. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

32. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

33. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

34. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

35. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

36. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

37. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

38. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Jutori

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Jamscruz needs 3 -- October 17-21, 2010

4. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

5. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

6. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

7. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

8. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

10. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

11. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

12. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

13. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

14. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

17. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

18. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

20. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

21. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

22. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

23. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

24. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

25. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

26. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

27. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

28. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

29. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

30. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

31. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

32. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

33. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

34. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

35. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

36. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

37. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

38. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

39.  Jutori needs 4 -- dec 23-25 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

36. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

37. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

38. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. rc3175 needs 3 -- October 20-23, 2010

36. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

37. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

38. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MinnieMama09

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

38. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
* 2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## mommy2max

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

38. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
* 2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!
39.  Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011 (trip with MAW child)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## becstr

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

38. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
* 2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!
39. Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011 (trip with MAW child)

40. becstr needs 4 -- October 28, 2011-November 2, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

38. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

39. Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child)

40. becstr needs 4 -- October 28, 2011-November 2, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

38. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

39. Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child)

40. becstr needs 4 -- October 28, 2011-November 2, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

38. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

39. Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child)

40. becstr needs 4 -- October 28, 2011-November 2, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

23. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

24. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

25. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

26. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

27. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

28. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

29. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

30. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

31. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

32. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

33. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

34. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

35. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

36. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

37. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

38. Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child)

39. becstr needs 4 -- October 28, 2011-November 2, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

23. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

24. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

25. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

26. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

27. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

28. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

29. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

30. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

31. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

32. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

33. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

34. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

35. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

36. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

37. Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child)

38. becstr needs 4 -- October 28, 2011-November 2, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

23. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

24. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

25. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

26. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

27. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

28. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

29. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

30. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

31. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

32. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

33. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

34. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

35. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

36. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

37. Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child)

38. becstr needs 4 -- October 28, 2011-November 2, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

14. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

15. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

16. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

18. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

19. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

20. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

21. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

22. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

23. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

24. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

25. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

26. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

27. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

28. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

29. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

30. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

31. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

32. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

33. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

34. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

35. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

36. Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child)

37. becstr needs 4 -- October 28, 2011 - November 2, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

14. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

15. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

16. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

18. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

19. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

20. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

21. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

22. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

23. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

24. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

25. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

26. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

27. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

28. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

29. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

30. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

31. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

32. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

33. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

34. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

35. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

36. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

14. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

15. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

16. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

18. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

19. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

20. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

21. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

22. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

23. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

24. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

25. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

26. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

27. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

28. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

29. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

30. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

31. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

32. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

33. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

34. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

35. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

36. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

14. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

15. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

16. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

18. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

19. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

20. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

21. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

22. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

23. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

24. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

25. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

26. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

27. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

28. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

29. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

30. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

31. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

32. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

33. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

34. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

35. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

36. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

14. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

15. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

16. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

18. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

19. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

20. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

21. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

22. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

23. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

24. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

25. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

26. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

27. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

28. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

29. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

30. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

31. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

32. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

33. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

34. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

35. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

36. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

14. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

15. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

16. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

18. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

19. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

20. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

21. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

22. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

23. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

24. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

25. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

26. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

27. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

28. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

29. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

30. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

31. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

32. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

33. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

34. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

35. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

36. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

14. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

15. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

16. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

18. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

19. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

20. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

21. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

22. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

23. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

24. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

25. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

26. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

27. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

28. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

29. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

30. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

31. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

32. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

33. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

34. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

35. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

36. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

2. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

3. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

4. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

5. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

6. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

7. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

8. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

9. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

10. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

11. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

14. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

15. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

17. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

18. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

19. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

20. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

21. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

22. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

23. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

24. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

25. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

26. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

27. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

29. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

30. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

31. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

32. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

33. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

34. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

35. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

2. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

3. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

4. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

5. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

6. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

7. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

8. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

9. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

10. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

11. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

14. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

15. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

17. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

18. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

19. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

20. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

21. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

22. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

23. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

24. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

25. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

26. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

27. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

28. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

29. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

30. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

31. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

32. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

33. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

34. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## OnTheRoadAgain

1. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

2. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

3. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

4. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

5. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

6. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

7. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

8. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

9. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

10. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

11. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

14. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

15. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

17. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

18. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

19. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

20. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

21. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

22. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

23. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

24. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

25. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

26. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

27. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

28. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

29. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

30. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

31. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

32. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

33. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

34. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

35. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 - December 27 2010-January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group" 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

2. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

3. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

4. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

5. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

6. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

7. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

8. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

9. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

10. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

11. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

14. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

15. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

17. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

18. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

19. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

20. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

21. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

22. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

23. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

24. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

25. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

26. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

27. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

28. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

29. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

30. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

31. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

32. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

33. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

34. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

35. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 6ofus2

1. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

2. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

3. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

4. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

5. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

6. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

7. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

8. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

9. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

10. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

11. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

14. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

15. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

17. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

18. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

19. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

20. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

21. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

22. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

23. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

24. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

25. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

26. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

27. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

28. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

29. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

30. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

31. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

32. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

33. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

34. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

35. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

36. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

2. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

3. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

4. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

5. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

6. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

7. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

8. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

9. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

10. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

11. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

14. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

15. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

17. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

18. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

19. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

20. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

21. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

22. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

23. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

24. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

25. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

26. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

27. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

28. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

29. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

30. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

31. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

32. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

33. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

34. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

35. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

36. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

2. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

3. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

4. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

5. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

7. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

8. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

9. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

10. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

11. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

12. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

13. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

14. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

15. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

16. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

17. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

19. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

20. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

21. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

22. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

23. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

24. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

25. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

26. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

27. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

28. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

29. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

30. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

31. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

32. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

33. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

34. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## JaxsonsMom

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

2. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

3. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

4. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

5. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

7. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

8. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

9. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

10. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

11. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

12. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

13. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

14. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

15. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

16. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

17. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

19. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

20. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

21. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

22. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

23. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

24. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

25. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

26. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

27. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

28. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

29. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

30. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

31. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

32. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

33. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

34. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## zakerdog

I was wondering, does anybody know if there is any other way to get these tickets other than buying a DL package deal?


----------



## nottellin'

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

19. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

20. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

21. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

22. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

23. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

24. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

26. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

27. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

28. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

29. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

30. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

31. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

32. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

33. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## ado121

this is so exciting! im number 3!!!!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

19. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

20. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

21. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

22. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

23. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

24. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

26. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

27. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

28. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

29. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

30. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

31. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

32. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

33. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

34. mom2aidanNpiper  needs 4- Feb 25-26 - last trip for years! thanks)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## mitchwebb

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

19. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

20. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

21. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

22. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

23. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

24. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

26. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

27. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

28. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

29. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

30. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

31. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

32. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

33. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

34. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4- Feb 25-26 - last trip for years! thanks)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## zakerdog

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

19. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

20. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

21. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

22. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

23. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

24. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

26. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

27. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

28. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

29. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

30. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

31. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

32. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

33. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

34. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4- Feb 25-26 - last trip for years! thanks)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

19. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

20. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

21. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

22. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

23. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

24. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

26. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

27. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

28. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

29. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

30. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

31. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

32. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

33. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

34. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- Feb 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## shannonj.swafa

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

19. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

20. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

21. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

22. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

23. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

24. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

26. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

27. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

28. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

29. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

30. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

31. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

32. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

33. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

34. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- Feb 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

35. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## AussieDisneyNut

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

19. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

20. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

21. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

22. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

23. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

24. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

25. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

26. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

27. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

28. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

29. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

30. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

31. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

32. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

33. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- Feb 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

34. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## tink2008

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

19. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

20. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

21. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

22. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

23. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

24. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

25. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

26. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

27. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

28. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

29. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

30. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

31. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

32. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

33. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- Feb 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

34. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

35. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30-June 8, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

19. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

20. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

21. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

22. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

23. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

24. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

25. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

26. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

27. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

28. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

29. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

30. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

31. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

32. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

33. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

34. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

19. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

20. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

21. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

22. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

23. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

24. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

25. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

26. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

27. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

28. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

29. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

30. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

31. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

32. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

33. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

34. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

19. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

20. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

21. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

22. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

23. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

24. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

25. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

26. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

27. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

28. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

29. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

30. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

31. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

32. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

33. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

19. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

20. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

21. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

22. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

23. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

24. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

25. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

26. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

27. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

28. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

29. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

30. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

31. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

32. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

33. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

15. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

16. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

18. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

19. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

20. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

21. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

22. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

23. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

24. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010 
* first visit for both!!

25. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

26. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

27. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

28. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

29. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

30. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

31. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

32. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

33. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

15. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

17. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

18. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

19. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

20. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

21. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

22. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

23. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

24. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

25. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

26. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

27. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

28. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

29. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

30. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

31. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mom2twokids

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

15. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

17. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

18. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

19. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

20. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

21. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

22. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

23. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

24. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

25. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

26. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

27. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

28. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

29. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

30. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

31. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

32. mom2twokids needs 6 (or even 4) - March 15-19,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

4. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

6. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

7. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

8. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

9. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

12. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

13. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

14. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

15. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

17. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

18. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

19. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

20. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

21. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

22. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

23. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

24. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

25. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

26. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

27. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

28. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

29. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

30. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

31. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

32. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

5. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

6. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

7. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

8. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

9. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

10. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

11. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

12. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

13. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

14. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

15. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

16. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

17. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

18. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

19. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

20. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

21. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

22. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

23. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

24. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

25. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

26. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

27. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

28. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

29. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

30. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

31. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

4. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

5. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

6. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

7. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

10. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

11. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

12. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

13. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

14. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

15. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

16. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

17. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

18. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

19. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

20. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

21. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

22. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

23. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

24. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

25. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

26. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

27. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

28. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

29. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

30. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## momoftwins

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

4. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

5. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

6. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

7. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

10. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

11. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

12. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

13. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

14. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

15. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

16. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

17. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

18. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

19. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

20. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

21. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

22. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

23. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

24. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

25. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

26. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

27. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

28. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

29. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

30. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

31.  Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

4. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

5. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

6. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

7. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

10. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

11. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

12. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

13. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

14. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

15. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

16. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

17. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

18. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

19. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

20. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

21. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

22. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

23. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

24. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

25. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

26. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

27. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

28. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

29. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

30. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

31.  Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## todd222222

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

4. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

5. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

6. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

7. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

10. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

11. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

12. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

13. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

14. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

15. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

16. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

17. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

18. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

19. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

20. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

21. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

22. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

23. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

24. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

25. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

26. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

27. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

28. shannonj.swafa needs 3-- December 10-14, 2010
*First time for Hubby, kids, and I!

29. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

30. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

31. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

32.  todd222222  needs 5 - March 12 - 19, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
** Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

4. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

5. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

6. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

7. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

10. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

11. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

12. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

13. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

14. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

15. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

16. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

17. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

18. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

19. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

20. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

21. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

22. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

23. MinnieMama09 needs 3 -- December 12-15, 2010
*2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!

24. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

25. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

26. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

27. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

28. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

29. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

30. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

31.  todd222222  needs 5 - March 12 - 19, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

4. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

5. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

6. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

7. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

10. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

11. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

12. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

13. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

14. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

15. zakerdog needs 4 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

16. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

17. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

18. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

19. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

20. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

21. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

22. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

23. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

24. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

25. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

26. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

27. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

28. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

29. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

30.  todd222222  needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## zakerdog

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

4. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

5. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

6. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

7. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

10. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

11. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

12. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

13. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

14. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

15. zakerdog needs 1 - January 1-4, 2011
* made a date change*

16. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

17. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

18. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

19. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

20. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

21. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

22. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

23. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

24. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

25. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

26. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

27. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

28. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

29. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

30. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

4. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

5. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

6. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

7. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

10. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

11. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

12. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

13. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

14. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

15. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

16. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

17. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

18. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

19. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

20. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

21. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

22. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

23. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

24. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

25. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

26. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

27. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

28. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

29. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

30. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

6. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

8. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

9. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

10. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

11. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

12. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

13. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

14. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

15. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

16. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

17. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

18. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

20. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

21. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

22. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

23. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

24. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

25. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

26. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

27. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

28. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

29. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## haydeecm

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

6. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

8. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

9. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

10. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

11. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

12. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

13. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

14. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

15. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

16. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

17. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

18. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

20. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

21. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

22. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

23. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

24. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

25. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

26. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

27. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

28. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

29. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

30. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

6. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

8. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

9. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

10. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

11. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

12. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

13. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

14. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

15. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

16. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

17. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

18. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

20. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

21. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

22. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

23. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

24. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

25. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

26. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

27. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

28. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

29. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

30. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

6. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

8. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

9. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

10. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

11. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

12. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

13. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

14. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

15. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

16. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

17. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

18. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

20. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

21. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

22. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

23. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

24. 6ofus2 needs 5 or 6 - December 20-23, 2010

25. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

26. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

27. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

28. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

29. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

30. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

6. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

8. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

9. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

10. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

11. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

12. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

13. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

14. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

15. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

16. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

17. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

18. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

20. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

21. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

22. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

23. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

25. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

26. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

27. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

28. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

29. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

29. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

6. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

8. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

9. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

10. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

11. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

12. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

13. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

14. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

15. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

16. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

17. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

18. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

20. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

21. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

22. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

23. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

25. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

26. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

27. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

28. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

29. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

29. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

6. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

8. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

9. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

10. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

11. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

12. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

13. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

14. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

15. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

16. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

17. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

18. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

20. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

21. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

22. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

23. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

25. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

26. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

27. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

28. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

29. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

29. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

6. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

8. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

9. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

10. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

11. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

12. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

13. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

14. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

15. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

16. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

17. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

18. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

20. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

21. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

22. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

23. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

24. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

25. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

26. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

27. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

28. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Shoppingstaceysmom

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

6. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

8. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

9. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

10. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

11. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

12. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

13. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

14. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

15. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

16. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

17. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

18. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

20. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

21. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

22. OnTheRoadAgain needs 5 -- December 27, 2010 - January 1, 2011
*Could take less, down to 2, and split family into an MM group and a "will-catch-up-with-you group"

23. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

24. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

25. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

26. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

27. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

28. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

29. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- Janurary 12-15, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Catrinabeach

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

13. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

14. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

15. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

16. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

18. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

19. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

20. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

21. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

22. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

23. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

24. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

25. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

26. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- Janurary 12-15, 2011

27. catrinabeach needs 3 -5 Sept 16-23, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

13. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

14. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

15. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

16. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

18. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

19. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

20. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

21. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

22. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

23. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

24. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

25. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

26. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

27. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

13. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

14. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

15. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

16. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

18. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

19. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

20. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

21. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

22. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

23. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

24. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

25. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

26. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

27. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## travispete

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

13. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

14. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

15. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

16. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

18. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

19. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

20. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

21. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

22. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

23. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

24. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

25. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

26. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

27. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

18. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

13. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

14. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

15. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

16. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

18. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

19. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

20. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

21. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

22. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

23. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

24. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

25. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

26. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

27. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

28. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## poppins2008

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

13. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

14. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

15. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

16. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

18. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

19. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

20. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

21. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

22. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

23. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011

24. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

25. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

26. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

27. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

28. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

29. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Porturican

I'm not sure how updated this list is but I have 3 passes for Toon Town Madness (is that the right name?) and I also have 3 preferred seatings for Aladin, Tough to be a bug and 1 other I can't think of off the top of my head. I got it in my Costco package from last June and didn't use it on my trip in December. If you are interested PM me with your address and I will mail it out to you. *They expire at the end of January 2011 * 


poppins2008 said:


> 1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
> * Any amount will do
> 
> 2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011
> 
> 3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011
> 
> 4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
> *2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)
> 
> 5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011
> 
> 6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011
> 
> 7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011
> 
> 8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011
> 
> 9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011
> 
> 10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011
> 
> 11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011
> 
> 12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011
> 
> 13. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011
> 
> 14. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
> * DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7
> 
> 15. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
> * DFs first visit with the grandkids
> 
> 16. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011
> 
> 17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011
> 
> 18. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011
> 
> 19. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
> *Trip with MAW child
> 
> 20. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
> *Last trip for years!
> 
> 21. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011
> 
> 22. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
> *Could use as little as 4
> 
> 23. Momoftwins needs 3 -- January 2-3, 2011
> 
> 24. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011
> 
> 25. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011
> 
> 26. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011
> 
> 27. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011
> 
> 28. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011
> 
> 29. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011
> 
> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

13. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

14. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

15. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

16. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

18. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

19. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

20. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

21. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

22. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

23. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

24. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

25. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

26. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

27. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

28. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ToodlesRN

Updating my dates from May to Oct.


1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

13. zakerdog needs 1 -- January 1-4, 2011

14. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

15. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

16. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

18. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

19. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

20. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

21. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

22. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

23. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

24. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

25. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

26. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

27. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

28. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

13. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

14. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

15. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

17. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

18. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

19. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

20. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

21. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

22. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

23. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

24. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

25. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

26. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

27. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ToodlesRN

Porturican said:


> I'm not sure how updated this list is but I have 3 passes for Toon Town Madness (is that the right name?) and I also have 3 preferred seatings for Aladin, Tough to be a bug and 1 other I can't think of off the top of my head. I got it in my Costco package from last June and didn't use it on my trip in December. If you are interested PM me with your address and I will mail it out to you. *They expire at the end of January 2011 *



Usually you start at the top of the list, but since they expire at the end of Jan look for the next person who would be able to use the tickets. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

13. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

14. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

15. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

17. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

18. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

19. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

20. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

21. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

22. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

23. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

24. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

25. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

26. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

27. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

13. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

14. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

15. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

17. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

18. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

19. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

20. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

21. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

22. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

23. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

24. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

25. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

26. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

27. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 6Smiles

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

13. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

14. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

15. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

17. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

18. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

19. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

20. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

21. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

22. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

23. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

24. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

25. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

26. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

27. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

28. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

4. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

5. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

8. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

9. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

10. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

11. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

12. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

13. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

14. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

15. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

17. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

18. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child

19. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

20. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

21. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

22. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

23. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

24. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

25. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

26. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

27. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

28. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

19. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

20. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

21. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

22. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

24. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

25. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

26. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MicknMinnJen

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

19. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

20. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

21. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

22. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

24. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

25. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

26. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

28.  MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5 - May 8

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## dptabrown

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

19. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

20. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

21. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

22. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

24. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

25. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

26. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

28. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5 - May 8

29. dptabrown ~ need 3 - June 19 - June 23, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

19. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

20. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

21. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

22. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

24. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

25. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

26. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

28. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

29. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## kez518

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

19. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

20. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

21. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

22. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

24. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

25. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

26. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

28. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5 - May 8

29. kez518 needs 2 --Feb 2-5

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## gapoochi

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

19. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

20. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

21. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

22. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

24. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

25. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

26. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

28. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5 - May 8

29. kez518 needs 2 --Feb 2-5

30. gapoochi needs 4 -- Feb 17-27

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Reminder: Please make sure you copy & paste the correct post so we don't get names misplaced. We just had one skipped over. Thank you!!*

I'll have the correct order posted in just a moment.​


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!*​
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

19. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

20. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

21. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

22. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

24. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

25. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

26. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

28. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

29. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

30. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

31. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ShaunaM

Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

19. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

20. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

21. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

22. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

24. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

25. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

26. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

28. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

29. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

30. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

31. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

32. ShaunaM. needs 5 --February 22- February 28

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!*​
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

19. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

20. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

21. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

22. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

24. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

25. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

26. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

28. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

29. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

30. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

31. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

32. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tahlanicki

** Daily Bump 1/13 ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. mom2aidanNpiper needs 4 -- February 25-26, 2011
*Last trip for years!

19. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

20. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

21. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

22. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

24. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

25. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

26. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

28. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

29. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

30. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

31. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

32. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

33. tahlanicki needs 3 --February 9-11, 2001

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________

Disneyland: 12.03 | 7.06 | 6.07 | 3.09 | 9.09 | 9.10 | 12.10 | 01.11
Come check out my Never-Ending TR

My New Years Eve TR in progress!


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

-*we no longer need ours so I'm taking us off the list!*



Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

23. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

24. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

25. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

26. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

27. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

28. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

29. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

30. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

31. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

32. tahlanicki needs 3 --February 9-11, 2001



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## alltheparks

Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

23. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

24. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

25. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

26. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

27. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

28. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

29. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

30. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

31. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

32. tahlanicki needs 3 --February 9-11, 2001

33. TINKFOUR  needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

34.  alltheparks  needs 3 -- March 3 -5, 2011



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!*​
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

23. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

24. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

25. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

26. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

27. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

28. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

29. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

30. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

31. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

32. tahlanicki needs 3 --February 9-11, 2001

33. TINKFOUR  needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

34.  alltheparks  needs 3 -- March 3 -5, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!*​
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. shoppingstaceysmom needs 3 -- January 12-15, 2011

23. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

24. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

25. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

26. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 - October 7, 2011

27. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

28. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

29. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

30. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

31. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

32. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

33. TINKFOUR  needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. alltheparks  needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## heatherleigh

I have some that expire 1-31. So I need to mail them asap.  If anyone wants, send me a pm with your request so I can get them in the mail!


----------



## sonnyjane

heatherleigh said:


> I have some that expire 1-31. So I need to mail them asap.  If anyone wants, send me a pm with your request so I can get them in the mail!



I replied to your other thread, but please send a PM to the screen name on the top of the most recent list.  For the sake of fairness to those that have been waiting a long time, please go in the order of the list.  Thanks!

ETA: I just saw that yours expire soon.  In that case I guess look for the first person that's going before then!  

ETA again: Wow, you're right!  Looks like nobody needs them before they expire.  Hopefully you find someone!


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!*​
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR  needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks  needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!*​
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR  needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks  needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## kez518

heatherleigh said:


> I have some that expire 1-31. So I need to mail them asap.  If anyone wants, send me a pm with your request so I can get them in the mail!




dang I wish yours didn't expire for another week....we are just needing 2 some time between Feb 2-5.


I hope you find someone that can use them!


----------



## clairabell29

Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2--March 12-15

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## pokee99

Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2--March 12-15

36.  pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!​*
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36.  pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!​*
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36.  pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!​*
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36.  pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Sally_fan

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## TravelDC

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- Janurary 22-31, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!​*
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MikeAidanEoinMom

** Daily Bump 1/20 ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!


1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 or 5----March 19-22,2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!​*
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- March 19-22, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MikeAidanEoinMom

Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!


1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!​*
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

*Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!​*
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 17-27, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## gapoochi

** Daily Bump 1/23 **
Just a little reminder: please be sure to copy and past the last message when you add your name to the list so that we are getting everyone in the correct order. Thanksies!!


1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

1.  Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1.  Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MicknMinnJen

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 6 -- May 5-8, 2011 (updated # needed)

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## austin&pipermom

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

41.  austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________*


----------



## MommyWithDreams

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

41. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

42. MommyWithDreams-- Need 3 -- 2/27/11-3/4

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________ 
__________________*


----------



## chriskakaras

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

41. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

42. MommyWithDreams-- Need 3 -- 2/27/11-3/4

43. chriskakaras - Need 2 -- 6/13/11 - 6/15/11

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

41. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

42. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

43. chriskakaras Need 2 --  June 13-15, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

41. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

42. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

43. chriskakaras Need 2 --  June 13-15, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 07pilot4me

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

41. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

42. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

43. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

44. 07pilot4me needs 3 May 30-June 3, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

41. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

42. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

43. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

44. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## JenniferN

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

41. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

42. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

43. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

44. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

45. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. TravelDC needs 4 -- January 22-31, 2011

39. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

41. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

42. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

43. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

44. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

45. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

40. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

41. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

42. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

43. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

44. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## jernysgirl

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

40. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

41. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

42. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

43. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

44. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

45. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11 - 16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

40. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

41. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

42. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

43. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

44. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

45. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27- March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

40. austin&pipermom needs 8 --April 3-6, 2011

41. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

42. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

43. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

44. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

45. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

40. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

41. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

42. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

43. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

44. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

45. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

40. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

41. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

42. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

43. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

44. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

45. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Inkmahm

I have sent a PM to the first person on the list as I have two of these TTMM tickets from our recent trip to DL which my DH and I haven't used.


----------



## Chereya

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. kez518 needs 2 -- February 2-5, 2011

29. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

30. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

31. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

32. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

34. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

35. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

36. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

37. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

38. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

40. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

41. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

42. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

43. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

44. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

45. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

46. Chereya needs 6 -- Sept 24-28, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

16. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

17. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

18. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

19. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

20. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

21. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

22. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

23. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

24. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

26. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

27. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

28. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

29. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

30. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

31. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

33. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

34. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

35. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

36. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

37. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

38. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

39. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

40. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

41. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

42. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

43. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

44. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

45. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Inkmahm

Inkmahm said:


> I have sent a PM to the first person on the list as I have two of these TTMM tickets from our recent trip to DL which my DH and I haven't used.



How long do you wait for someone to contact you to give you their address before you offer the tickets to the next person on the list?  Let's try this- anyone in the top 5 on this list who wants two tickets, contact me with your address.  First person to give me their address from those 5 people gets the tickets.


----------



## lulu2

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

45. Lulu2 needs 2-June 12-17, 2011
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

Inkmahm said:


> How long do you wait for someone to contact you to give you their address before you offer the tickets to the next person on the list?  Let's try this- anyone in the top 5 on this list who wants two tickets, contact me with your address.  First person to give me their address from those 5 people gets the tickets.



I usually give them one day before I move on. If they have their name on the list and they want them, they should remember that they are on it and check for notifications (and don't we get email notifications of PM's anyway?). My _personal_ opinion is that it's better to PM them, not post for them to contact you. Some people might be watching their e-mail for PM notification and don't check the thread constantly. Once your name is on the list it's not necessary to keep looking through the thread and weeding through updates and bumps. But whatever way you do it is up to you.


----------



## Inkmahm

Belle Ella said:


> I usually give them one day before I move on. If they have their name on the list and they want them, they should remember that they are on it and check for notifications (and don't we get email notifications of PM's anyway?). My _personal_ opinion is that it's better to PM them, not post for them to contact you. Some people might be watching their e-mail for PM notification and don't check the thread constantly. Once your name is on the list it's not necessary to keep looking through the thread and weeding through updates and bumps. But whatever way you do it is up to you.



I've already sent PMs to two of the top 5 on the list and haven't received answers.  I'll try adding the other 3 in the top 5.
edit:
I heard from number 2 in line so the tickets are gone.  I updated the list.


----------



## Inkmahm

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

45. Lulu2 needs 2-June 12-17, 2011
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

45. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## 3princessdad

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

45. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

46. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Coralee W.

I don't know what I need to do or if I'm posting right. So any help would be appreciated. My family of four adults and 1child are hoping to go to Disneyland on 3/21&3/22 with a park hopper ticket. We would take any amount of tickets and even if it's just one of those days, or a one park ticket. We were hoping to purchase a larger ticket along with someone even, just to get the better pricing for all of us included. So those people could use tickets first then meet up with us Downtown disney and trade off to us, or visa versa. We could go those first two days that we need and we could then meet up with you to give you tickets. We will only be in Disney area from 3/20 around noon until closing of park on 3/22 so tradeoffs would have to happen then. Thank you so much for this board it is amazing!

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

45. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

46. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011


----------



## Belle Ella

Coralee W. said:


> I don't know what I need to do or if I'm posting right. So any help would be appreciated. My family of four adults and 1child are hoping to go to Disneyland on 3/21&3/22 with a park hopper ticket. We would take any amount of tickets and even if it's just one of those days, or a one park ticket. We were hoping to purchase a larger ticket along with someone even, just to get the better pricing for all of us included. So those people could use tickets first then meet up with us Downtown disney and trade off to us, or visa versa. We could go those first two days that we need and we could then meet up with you to give you tickets. We will only be in Disney area from 3/20 around noon until closing of park on 3/22 so tradeoffs would have to happen then. Thank you so much for this board it is amazing!



I'm a little confused by what you are looking for. The 'tickets' for TTMM are something completely different from your regular entrance admission to Disneyland.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

45. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

46. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I have my TT and Aladdin tickets!


----------



## jenandbrandon

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

45. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

46. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

47.  jenandbrandon -- needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011 
    ** Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!**

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

45. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

46. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

47.  jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011 
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## aidan04

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

45. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

46. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

47. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011 
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

48. aidan04 needs 4 - February 1-4, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## jernysgirl

MinnieVanMom said:


> I have my TT and Aladdin tickets!



Does this mean me can take your name off the list? 

If so, I'm so happy that you got your tickets!


----------



## Coralee W.

I do just need Disneyland park hopper tickets. My family of 5 just want to go for two days on the 3/21 and 3/22. We were hoping to share the ticket cost with other people since it's cheaper to buy a 6day pass per day.


----------



## jacs1234

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 - June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. tahlanicki needs 3 -- February 9-11, 2001

30. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

32. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

33. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

34. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

35. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

36. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

38. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

39. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

40. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

41. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

42. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

43. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

44. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

45. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

46. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

47. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011 
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

48. aidan04 needs 4 - February 1-4, 2012

49. Jacs1234 needs 7  -- December, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

jernysgirl said:


> Does this mean me can take your name off the list?
> 
> If so, I'm so happy that you got your tickets!



Out of courtesy we are leaving her name on the list until she physically receives them in the mail  And I believe she still needs 1 more for her party, though I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011 
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## TLPL

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011 
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## blackjackdelta

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011 
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 --July 31-August 6, 2011
     Daughters wedding, she has never been.


----------



## Belle Ella

*Reminder: Please be sure to include the bottom message when you add yourself to the list! Thank you.*​
1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011 
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011 
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## hiwaygirl

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or  April 4-7, 2011
                                * will take any amount

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Coralee W.

I have posted twice asking to be added to list by copying long list of names and making requests. Is there something different that I need to do to be added to list of names? I need 4adult and 1child tickets will take any kind of ticket one day or park hopper for anywhere from 1 to 3 days from 3/20/11 through 3/23. Thank you!


----------



## jernysgirl

Coralee W. said:


> I have posted twice asking to be added to list by copying long list of names and making requests. Is there something different that I need to do to be added to list of names? I need 4adult and 1child tickets will take any kind of ticket one day or park hopper for anywhere from 1 to 3 days from 3/20/11 through 3/23. Thank you!



To add yourself to list, you need to copy the list, paste it into a new post and add yourself. However, this list in not for general admission tickets as you said you needed in another post. This is strictly for ToonTown Morning Maddness entrance. 

As far as getting admission tickets to the park, you will need to buy those outright, as tickets are non-transferable and it would be against Disney policy to buy someone else's tickets that have already been partially used. Sorry...


----------



## Belle Ella

Coralee W. said:


> I have posted twice asking to be added to list by copying long list of names and making requests. Is there something different that I need to do to be added to list of names? I need 4adult and 1child tickets will take any kind of ticket one day or park hopper for anywhere from 1 to 3 days from 3/20/11 through 3/23. Thank you!



I responded to your first post if you go back a page or two. You posted that you are looking for general admission tickets/hoppers which is not what this thread is for, and why I didn't get you added. You can buy general admission through the Disneyland site, at the Parks, or through some travel companies.

MTTMM is a special little hour of Tonntown only 1 hour before Toontown officially opens and has a little show with Mickey and Firends, etc.


----------



## LoveMyTwoPrincesses

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## starshine514

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3, but would prefer 4 - May 17-20

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## jkberry

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3, but would prefer 4 - May 17-20

54. jkberry need 4 tickets - May 26-28, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 6 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## letitsnow

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4


----------



## Belle Ella

Congrats on getting a couple of vouchers 

*Reminder: Please be sure to inlcude the bottom message when reposting this list!!*​
1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Chereya

Belle Ella, just wanted to say thanks and that your daily attention to keeping this thread list updated is appreciated.


----------



## Belle Ella

Chereya said:


> Belle Ella, just wanted to say thanks and that your daily attention to keeping this thread list updated is appreciated.



 Thank you!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mom2rtk

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

55. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## crystalbleu

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 1 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

55. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

56. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

55. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

56. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

55. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

56. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ana_carol

** Daily Bump 2/18 ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

55. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

56. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

57- ana_carol needs 4 - July 16 and 18-20,2011


----------



## Chereya

Out of curiosity, do very many people get the tickets they request or do most people drop off the list because their trips came and went?


----------



## Belle Ella

Chereya said:


> Out of curiosity, do very many people get the tickets they request or do most people drop off the list because their trips came and went?



Unfortunately there aren't enough vouchers to go around for everybody so most people drop off the list as their dates pass. But quite a few people do receive vouchers. I have been on the receiving end myself before. It's a long shot, yes, but always better than nothing!


----------



## Belle Ella

*Please remember to include the bottom message when you add yourself to the list!*​
1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. Sean's Momma needs 3 to 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
* 2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

4. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

7. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

8. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

9. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

10. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

11. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

12. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

13. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

14. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

15. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

16. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

17. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

18. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

19. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

20. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

21. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

22. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

23. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

25. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

26. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

27. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

28. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

29. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

31. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

32. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

33. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

34. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

35. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

37. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

38. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

39. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

40. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

41. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

42. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

43. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

44. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

45. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

46. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

47. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

48. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

49. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

50. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

51. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

52. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

53. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

54. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

55. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

56. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

57. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

10. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

11. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

12. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

13. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

14. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

15. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

16. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

17. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

18. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

19. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

20. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

21. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

22. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

24. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

25. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

26. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

27. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

28. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

29. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

31. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

32. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

33. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

34. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

35. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

36. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

37. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

38. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

39. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

40. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

41. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

42. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

43. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

44. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

45. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

46. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

47. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

48. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

49. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

50. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

51. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

52. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

53. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

54. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

55. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

56. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

10. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

11. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

12. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

13. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

14. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

15. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

16. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

17. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

18. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

19. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

20. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

21. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

22. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

24. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

25. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

26. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

27. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

28. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

29. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

31. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

32. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

33. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

34. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

35. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

36. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

37. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

38. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

39. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

40. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

41. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

42. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

43. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

44. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

45. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

46. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

47. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

48. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

49. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

50. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

51. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

52. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

53. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

54. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

55. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

56. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Mercenary

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

10. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

11. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

12. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

13. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

14. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

15. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

16. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

17. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

18. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

19. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

20. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

21. travispete needs 2 -- February 22-24, 2011

22. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

24. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

25. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

26. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

27. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

28. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

29. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

30. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

31. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

32. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

33. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

34. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

35. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

36. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

37. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

38. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

39. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

40. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

41. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

42. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

43. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

44. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

45. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

46. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

47. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

48. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

49. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

50. hiwaygirl needs 8 March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

51. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

52. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

53. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

54. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

55. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

56. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

57. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## TLPL

is there a way to make more people aware of this thread?


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

10. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

11. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

12. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

13. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

14. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

15. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

16. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

17. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

18. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

19. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

20. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

21. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

23. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

24. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

25. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

26. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

27. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

28. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

29. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

30. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

31. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

32. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

33. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

34. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

35. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

36. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

37. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

38. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

39. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

40. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

41. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

42. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

43. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

44. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

45. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

46. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

47. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

48. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

49. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

50. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

51. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

52. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

53. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

54. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

55. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

56. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

25. ShaunaM needs 5 -- February 22-28, 2011

26. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

27. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

28. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

29. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

30. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

31. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

32. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

34. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

35. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

36. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

37. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

38. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

39. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

40. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

41. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

42. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

43. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

44. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

45. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

46. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

47. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

48. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

49. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

50. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

51. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

52. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

53. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

54. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

55. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

25. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

26. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

27. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

28. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

29. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

30. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

31. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

32. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

33. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

34. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

35. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

36. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

37. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

38. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

39. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

40. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

41. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

42. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

43. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

44. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

45. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

46. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

47. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

48. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

49. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

50. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

51. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

52. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

53. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

54. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## smile4stamps

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

25. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

26. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

27. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

28. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

29. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

30. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

31. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

32. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

33. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

34. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

35. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

36. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

37. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

38. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

39. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

40. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

41. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

42. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

43. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

44. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

45. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

46. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

47. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

48. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

49. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

50. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

51. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

52. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

53. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

54. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

55. Smile4stamps need 2 (for now) June 11-June 17, 2011
*My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## M&M-Mommy

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

25. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

26. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

27. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

28. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

29. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

30. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

31. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

32. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

33. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

34. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

35. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

36. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

37. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

38. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

39. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

40. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

41. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

42. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

43. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

44. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

45. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

46. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

47. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

48. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

49. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

50. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

51. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

52. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

53. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

54. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

55. Smile4stamps need 2 (for now) June 11-June 17, 2011
*My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

56. M&M-Mommy -- Needs 5 September 2011


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

25. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

26. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

27. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

28. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

29. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

30. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

31. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

32. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

33. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

34. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

35. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

36. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

37. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

38. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

39. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

40. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

41. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

42. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

43. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

44. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

45. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

46. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

47. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

48. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

49. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

50. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

51. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

52. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

53. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

54. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

55. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

56. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

25. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

26. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

27. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

28. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

29. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

30. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

31. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

32. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

33. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

34. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

35. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

36. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

37. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

38. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

39. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

40. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

41. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

42. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

43. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

44. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

45. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

46. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

47. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

48. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

49. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

50. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

51. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

52. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

53. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

54. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

55. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

56. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

25. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

26. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

27. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

28. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

29. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

30. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

31. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

32. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

33. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

34. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

35. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

36. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

37. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

38. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

39. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

40. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

41. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

42. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

43. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

44. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

45. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

46. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

47. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

48. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

49. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

50. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

51. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

52. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

53. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

54. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

55. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

56. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## zakerdog

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

25. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

26. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

27. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

28. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

29. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

30. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

31. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

32. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

33. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

34. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

35. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

36. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

37. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

38. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

39. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

40. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

41. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

42. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

43. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

44. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

45. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

46. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

47. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

48. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

49. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

50. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

51. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

52. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

53. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

54. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

55. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

56. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

57. zakerdog needs 2 - April 15, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## zakerdog

TLPL said:


> is there a way to make more people aware of this thread?



Maybe if a moderator made it a sticky? It would stay on top for all to see


----------



## Belle Ella

zakerdog said:


> Maybe if a moderator made it a sticky? It would stay on top for all to see



In my experience, a lot of the Stickies are overlooked and people just jump straight down to the regular threads. I know that's what I do and it took me 2 years to ever notice a couple of the stickies that have been posted. I try to bump the thread at least once a day to keep it alive, I can always do a couple more per day as it falls off the first page. I also keep meaning to add links to my check in threads but I haven't been able to update them for a short while. Maybe I'll get a chance to do that today.


----------



## granismith

zakerdog said:


> 1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
> * Any amount will do
> 
> 2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011
> 
> 3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011
> 
> 4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011
> 
> 5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011
> 
> 6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011
> 
> 7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011
> 
> 8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011
> 
> 9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011
> 
> 10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
> * DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7
> 
> 11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
> * DFs first visit with the grandkids
> 
> 12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011
> 
> 13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011
> 
> 14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
> *Trip with MAW child8z
> 
> 15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011
> 
> 16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
> *Could use as little as 4
> 
> 17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011
> 
> 18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011
> 
> 19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011
> 
> 20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011
> 
> 21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011
> 
> 22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011
> 
> 23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011
> 
> 24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011
> 
> 25. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011
> 
> 26. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011
> 
> 27. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
> 
> 28. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011
> 
> 29. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011
> 
> 30. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011
> 
> 31. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011
> 
> 32. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011
> 
> 33. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011
> 
> 34. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011
> 
> 35. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011
> 
> 36. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011
> 
> 37. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011
> 
> 38. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011
> 
> 39. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011
> 
> 40. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011
> 
> 41. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011
> 
> 42. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
> * Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!
> 
> 43. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012
> 
> 44. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011
> 
> 45. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011
> 
> 46. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
> * Daughters wedding, she has never been.
> 
> 47. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
> * Will take any amount
> 
> 48. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011
> 
> 49. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
> * Would prefer 4
> 
> 50. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011
> 
> 51. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011
> 
> 52. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011
> 
> 53. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011
> 
> 54. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011
> 
> 55. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
> * My Birthday trip with my best friend!!
> 
> 56. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011
> 
> 57. zakerdog needs 2 - April 15, 2011
> 
> 58. granismith needs 3-5 April 25-30   2011
> 
> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## kailuagirl

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

25. TINKFOUR needs 4 -- March 3-5, 2011

26. alltheparks needs 3 -- March 3-5, 2011

27. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

28. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

29. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

30. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

31. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

32. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

33. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

34. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

35. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

36. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

37. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

38. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

39. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

40. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

41. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

42. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

43. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

44. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

45. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

46. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

47. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

48. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

49. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

50. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

51. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

52. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

53. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

54. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

55. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

56. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

57. zakerdog needs 2 - April 15, 2011

58. granismith needs 3-5 April 25-30 2011

59.  kailuagirl needs 4 - June 2011 niece's (5) first trip

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## alltheparks

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. gapoochi needs 4 -- February 27 to March 6, 2011

25. 
26.

27. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

28. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

29. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

30. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

31. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

32. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

33. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

34. MommyWithDreams need 3 -- February 27 to March 4, 2011

35. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

36. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

37. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

38. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

39. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

40. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

41. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

42. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

43. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

44. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

45. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

46. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

47. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

48. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

49. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

50. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

51. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

52. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

53. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

54. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

55. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

56. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

57. zakerdog needs 2 - April 15, 2011

58. granismith needs 3-5 April 25-30 2011

59. kailuagirl needs 4 - June 2011 niece's (5) first trip

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

49. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

50. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

51. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

52. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

53. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

54. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

55. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

49. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

50. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

51. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

52. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

53. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

54. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

55. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Mama Who

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

49. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

50. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

51. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

52. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

53. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

54. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

55. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

56. Mama Who needs 3 --May 13-18, 2011 
*baby's first trip, first birthday

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. crystalbleu needs 4 -- March 7-11, 2011

49. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

50. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

51. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

52. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

53. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

54. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

55. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

56. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

49. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

50. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

51. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

52. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

53. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

54. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

55. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

49. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

50. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

51. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

52. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

53. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

54. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

55. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

** I tried something new for this Bump. All of the trips that are currently in progress are italicized and in blue and will be removed on the last day of their stay **​
1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

_10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7_

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

_14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z_

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

_17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011_

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

_25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011_

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

49. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

50. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

51. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

52. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

53. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

54. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

55. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

_10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7_

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

_14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z_

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

_17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011_

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

_25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011_

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

49. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

50. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

51. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

52. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

53. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

54. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

55. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

I think that the blue italics for the visits in the current month are a great idea!  Thanks so much for keeping this organized so nicely!


----------



## Belle Ella

MemoriesintheMaking said:


> I think that the blue italics for the visits in the current month are a great idea!  Thanks so much for keeping this organized so nicely!



Thank you  So far I'm just trying out highlighting the trips that are _in progress_ only, to give everyone an idea when the list will be updated again. The goal is to still hit everyone up with tickets when available in order that they signed up to try and be fair.

Here's to hoping some start going out soon.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

_10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7_

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

_14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z_

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

_17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011_

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

_25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011_

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

49. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

50. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

51. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

52. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

53. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

54. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

55. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

_10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7_

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

_14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z_

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

_17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011_

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

_25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011_

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

49. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

50. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

51. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

52. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

53. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

54. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

55. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## sc123tx

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. Clairabell29 needs 2 -- March 12-15, 2011

26. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

27. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

28. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

30. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

31. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

32. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

33. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

34. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

35. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

36. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

37. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

38. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

39. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

40. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

41. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

42. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

43. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

44. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

46. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

47. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

48. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

49. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

50. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

51. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

52. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

53. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

54. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

55. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

56. sc123tx needs 2 may 13-18 2011



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

_10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7_

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

_14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z_

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

_16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4_

_17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011_

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

26. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

27. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

29. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

30. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

31. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

32. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

33. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

34. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

35. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

36. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

37. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

38. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

39. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

40. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

41. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

42. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

43. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

44. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

45. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

46. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

47. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

48. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

49. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

50. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

51. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

52. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

53. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

54. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

55. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

_10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7_

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

_14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z_

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

_16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4_

_17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011_

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

26. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

27. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

29. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

30. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

31. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

32. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

33. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

34. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

35. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

36. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

37. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

38. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

39. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

40. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

41. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

42. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

43. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

44. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

45. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

46. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

47. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

48. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

49. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

50. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

51. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

52. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

53. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

54. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

55. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

_10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7_

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

_14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z_

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

_16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4_

_17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011_

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

26. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

27. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

29. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

30. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

31. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

32. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

33. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

34. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

35. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

36. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

37. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

38. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

39. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

40. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

41. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

42. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

43. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

44. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

45. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

46. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

47. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

48. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

49. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

50. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

51. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

52. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

53. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

54. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

55. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## djk

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

26. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

27. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

29. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

30. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

31. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

32. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

33. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

34. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

35. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

36. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

37. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

38. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

39. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

40. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

41. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

42. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

43. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

44. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

45. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

46. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

47. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

48. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

49. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

50. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

51. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

52. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

53. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

54. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

55. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

56. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

_10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7_

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

_15. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4_

_16. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011_

17. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

18. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

19. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

20. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

21. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

22. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

23. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

24. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

25. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

26. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

27. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

28. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

29. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

30. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

31. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

32. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

33. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

34. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

35. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

36. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

37. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

38. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

39. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

40. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

41. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

42. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

43. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

44. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

45. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

46. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

47. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

48. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

49. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

50. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

51. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

52. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

53. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

54. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

55. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

_11. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011_

12. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

13. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

14. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

15. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

16. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

17. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

18. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

19. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

20. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

21. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

22. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

23. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

25. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

26. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

27. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

28. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

29. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

30. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

31. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

32. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

33. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

34. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

35. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

36. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

37. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

38. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

39. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

40. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

41. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

42. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

43. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

44. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

45. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

46. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

47. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

48. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

49. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

50. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

51. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

52. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## c0r1nn3

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

26. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

27. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

29. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

30. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

31. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

32. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

33. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

34. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

35. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

36. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

37. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

38. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

39. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

40. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

41. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

42. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

43. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

44. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

45. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

46. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

47. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

48. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

49. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

50. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

51. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

52. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

53. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

54. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

55. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

56. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011


----------



## Mercenary

C0r1nne

Check your list you used an old one.  And dropped djk off.


----------



## Belle Ella

Mercenary said:


> C0r1nne
> 
> Check your list you used an old one.  And dropped djk off.



I'll update it in a moment.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

_11. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011_

12. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

13. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

14. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

15. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

16. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

17. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

18. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

19. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

20. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

21. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

22. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

23. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

25. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

26. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

27. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

28. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

29. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

30. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

31. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

32. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

33. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

34. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

35. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

36. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

37. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

38. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

39. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

40. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

41. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

42. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

43. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

44. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

45. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

46. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

47. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

48. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

49. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

50. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

51. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

52. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

53. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Dsc1983

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

11. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

12. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

13. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

14. Mommy2max needs 8 -- March 11-18, 2011
*Trip with MAW child8z

15. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

16. mom2twokids needs 6 -- March 15-19, 2011
*Could use as little as 4

17. todd222222 needs 5 -- March 12-19, 2011

18. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

19. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

20. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

21. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

22. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

23. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

24. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

25. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

26. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

27. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

29. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

30. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

31. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

32. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

33. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

34. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

35. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

36. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

37. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

38. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

39. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

40. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

41. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

42. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

43. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

44. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

45. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

46. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

47. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

48. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

49. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

50. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

51. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

52. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

53. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

54. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

55. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

56. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

57. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

_11. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011_

12. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

13. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

14. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

15. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

16. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

17. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

18. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

19. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

20. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

_21. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011_

22. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

23. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

25. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

26. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

27. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

28. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

29. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

30. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

31. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

32. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

33. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

34. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

35. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

36. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

37. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

38. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

39. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

40. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

41. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

42. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

43. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

44. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

45. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

46. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

47. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

48. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

49. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

50. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

51. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

52. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

53. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

54. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## spiderdust

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

12. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

13. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

14. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

15. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

16. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

17. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

18. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

19. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

20. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

21. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

22. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

23. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

25. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

26. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

27. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

28. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

29. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

30. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

31. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

32. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

33. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

34. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

35. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

36. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

37. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

38. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

39. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

40. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

41. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

42. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

43. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

44. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

45. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

46. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

47. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

48. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

49. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

50. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

51. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

52. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

53. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

54. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

55. spiderdust needs 5, but can make do with 3 if needed - Dec. 24-26, 2011
*trip is the family's Christmas present*

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

_20. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011_

21. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

22. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

23. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

24. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

25. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

26. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

27. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

28. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

29. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

30. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

31. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

32. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

33. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

34. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

35. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

36. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

37. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

38. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

39. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

40. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

41. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

42. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

43. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

44. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

45. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

46. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

47. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

48. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

49. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

50. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

51. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

52. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

53. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

54. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Purplegal

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

21. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

22. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

23. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

24. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

25. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

26. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

27. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

28. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

29. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

30. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

31. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

32. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

33. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

34. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

35. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

36. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

37. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

38. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

39. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

40. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

41. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

42. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

43. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

44. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

45. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

46. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

47. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

48. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

49. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

50. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

51. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

52. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

53. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

54. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

55. Purplegal needs 3- May 22-26, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Jen&Trenton

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011

21. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

22. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

23. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

24. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

25. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

26. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

27. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

28. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

29. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

30. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

31. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

32. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

33. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

34. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

35. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

36. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

37. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

38. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

39. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

40. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

41. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

42. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

43. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

44. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

45. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

46. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

47. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

48. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

49. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

50. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

51. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

52. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

53. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

54. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

55. Purplegal needs 3- May 22-26, 2011

56. Jen&Trenton would love to have 6 - July 10-15
*We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR! 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

_20. pokee99 needs 4 -- March 22-25, 2011_

21. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

22. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

23. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

24. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

25. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

26. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

27. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

28. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

29. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

30. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

31. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

32. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

33. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

34. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

35. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

36. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

37. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

38. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

39. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

40. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

41. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

42. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

43. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

44. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

45. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

46. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

47. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

48. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

49. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

50. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

51. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

52. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

53. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

54. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

55. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

56. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## smile4stamps

I'm just wondering if anyone actually gets tickets from this posting?  I've had my name on it for 2 of my trips but maybe I just don't get my name on early enough....


----------



## Belle Ella

smile4stamps said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone actually gets tickets from this posting?  I've had my name on it for 2 of my trips but maybe I just don't get my name on early enough....



Does everyone? No. Do some people? Yes. I've been lucky enough to be on the receiving end once from this thread. The problem is that demand is higher than supply so unfortunately most people on the list wont receive the tickets/vouchers. But there's always a small chance.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## disneymotherof3

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56.  Disneymotherof3 needs 5 please --July 11-14.  Thank you!!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Chereya

Belle Ella said:


> Does everyone? No. Do some people? Yes. I've been lucky enough to be on the receiving end once from this thread. The problem is that demand is higher than supply so unfortunately most people on the list wont receive the tickets/vouchers. But there's always a small chance.



What is the "regular" way to get these tickets other than signing up on this list and hoping to get better odds than the lottery!


----------



## TiggerCat

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 please --July 11-14. Thank you!!

57.  TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11 - 19 2011.  Thanks!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

Chereya said:


> What is the "regular" way to get these tickets other than signing up on this list and hoping to get better odds than the lottery!



They come as "Magical Extras" when you book a vacation package through Disney, AAA, and such


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

57. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

57. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ConnieB

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

57. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

58.  ConnieB needs 3 - April 30 to May 6, 2011 and September 22 to October 7, 2011.  Thank you. 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

_26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011_

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 6 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

57. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

58. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Chereya

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

57. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

58. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## bnbheartdisney

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

57. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

58. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

59. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
     *Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

_26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011_

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

57. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

58. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

_26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011_

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

_36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- March 30-31 or April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount_

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

57. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

58. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

_26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011_

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

48. Mama Who needs 3 -- May 13-18, 2011 
* Baby's first trip, first birthday

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

57. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

58. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Mama Who

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

_26. JenniferN needs 4-- March 28 to April 1, 2011_

27. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

28. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

29. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

30. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

31. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

32. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

33. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

34. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

35. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

36. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

37. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

39. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

40. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

41. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

42. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

43. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

44. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

45. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

46. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

49. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

50. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

51. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

52. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

53. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

54. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

55. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

56. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

57. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

58. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

27. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

28. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

_29. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011_

30. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

31. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

33. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

34. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

35. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

36. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

38. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

39. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

40. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

41. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

42. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

43. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

44. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

45. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

46. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

47. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

48. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

49. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

50. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

51. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

52. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

53. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

54. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

55. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

56. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mom2rtk

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

27. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

28. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

29. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

30. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

31. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

33. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

34. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

35. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

36. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

38. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

39. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

40. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

41. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

42. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

43. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

44. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

45. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

46. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

47. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

48. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

49. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

50. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

51. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

52. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

53. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

54. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

55. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

56. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

57. Mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 October 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

27. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

28. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

_29. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011_

30. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

31. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

33. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

34. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

35. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

36. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. starshine514 needs 3 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Would prefer 4

38. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

39. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

40. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

41. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

42. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

43. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

44. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

45. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

46. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

47. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

48. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

49. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

50. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

51. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

52. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

53. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

54. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

55. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

56. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

57. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## starshine514

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

27. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

28. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

29. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011

30. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

31. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

33. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

34. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

35. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

36. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011 also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

38. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

39. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

40. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

41. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

42. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

43. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

44. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

45. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

46. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

47. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

48. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

49. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

50. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

51. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

52. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

53. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

54. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

55. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

56. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

57. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

_23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011_

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

27. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

28. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

_29. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011_

30. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-14, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

31. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

33. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

34. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

35. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

36. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

38. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

39. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

40. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

41. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

42. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

43. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

44. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

45. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

46. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

47. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

48. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

49. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

50. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

51. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

52. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

53. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

54. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

55. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

56. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

57. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

_23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011_

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

27. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

28. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

_29. 3princessdad needs 5 -- April 1-5, 2011_

30. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

31. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

32. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

33. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

34. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

_35. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount_

36. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

38. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

39. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

40. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

41. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

42. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

43. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

44. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

45. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

46. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

47. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

48. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

49. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

50. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

51. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

52. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

53. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

54. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

55. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

56. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

57. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

_15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011_

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

_23. austin&pipermom needs 8 -- April 3-6, 2011_

24. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

25. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

26. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

27. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

28. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

29. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

30. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

31. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

32. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

33. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

_34. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount_

35. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

36. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

37. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

38. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

39. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

40. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

41. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

42. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

43. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

44. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

45. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

46. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

47. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

48. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

49. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

50. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

51. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

52. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

53. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

54. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

55. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

56. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

_15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011_

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

24. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

25. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

26. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

27. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

28. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

29. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

30. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

31. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

32. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

_33. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount_

34. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

35. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

36. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

37. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

38. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

39. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

40. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

41. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

42. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

43. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

44. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

45. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

46. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

47. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

48. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

49. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

50. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

51. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

52. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

53. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

54. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

55. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ginabird

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

24. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

25. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

26. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

27. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

28. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

29. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

30. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

31. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

32. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

33. hiwaygirl needs 8 -- April 4-7, 2011
* Will take any amount

34. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

35. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

36. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

37. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

38. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

39. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

40. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

41. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

42. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

43. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

44. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

45. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

46. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

47. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

48. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

49. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

50. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

51. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

52. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

53. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

54. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

55. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

56.  Ginabird needs 3-- June 14-16 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

_15. poppins2008 needs 2 -- April 5-8, 2011_

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

17. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

18. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

19. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

20. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

21. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

22. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

23. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

24. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

25. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

26. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

27. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

28. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

29. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

30. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

31. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

32. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

33. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

34. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

35. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

36. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

37. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

38. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

39. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

40. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

41. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

42. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

43. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

44. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

45. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

46. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

47. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

48. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

49. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

50. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

51. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

52. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

53. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

54. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

54. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_*There was a small error the other day as someone posted at the same time I was updating the thread list and I missed their post. I'm adding bnbheartdisney back where they belong!*_​
1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## waltdisneymama

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

56. waltdisneymama needs 4 - July 18-29, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

56. waltdisneymama needs 4 -1 July 18-29, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

56. waltdisneymama needs 4 -1 July 18-29, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tzeitel

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-13, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

56. waltdisneymama needs 4 -1 July 18-29, 2011

57. tzeitel needs (at least) 3 (but could use) 7  Oct 24-28 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-23, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

56. waltdisneymama needs 4 -1 July 18-29, 2011

57. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-23, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

56. waltdisneymama needs 1 to 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

57. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## acsherrill

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-23, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

56. waltdisneymama needs 1 to 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

57. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

58.  acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## sonnyjane

Nevermind!


----------



## DisSarahK

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. zakerdog needs 2 -- April 15, 2011

41. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

43. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

44. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

45. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

46. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-23, 2011

47. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

48. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

49. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

50. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

51. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

52. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

53. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

54. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

55. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

56. waltdisneymama needs 1 to 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

57. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

58.  acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

59.  DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

41. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

42. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

43. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

44. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

45. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-23, 2011

46. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

47. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

48. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

49. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

50. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

51. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

52. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

53. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

54. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

55. waltdisneymama needs 1 to 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

56. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

57. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

58. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

41. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

42. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

43. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

44. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

_45. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-23, 2011_

46. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

47. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

48. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

49. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

50. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

51. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

52. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

53. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

54. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

55. waltdisneymama needs 1 to 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

56. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

57. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

58. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

41. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

42. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

43. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

44. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

_45. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-23, 2011_

46. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

47. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

48. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

49. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

50. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

51. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

52. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

53. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

54. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

55. waltdisneymama needs 1 to 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

56. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

57. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

58. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

41. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

42. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

43. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

44. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

_45. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-23, 2011_

46. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

47. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

48. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

49. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

50. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

51. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

52. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

53. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

54. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

55. waltdisneymama needs 1 to 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

56. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

57. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

58. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

_8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011_

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

_27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!_

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

41. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

42. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

43. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

44. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

_45. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-23, 2011_

46. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

47. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

48. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

49. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

50. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

51. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

52. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

53. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

54. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

55. waltdisneymama needs 1 to 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

56. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

57. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

58. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## waltdisneymama

** Daily Bump 4/21 ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

12. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

13. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

14. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

15. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

16. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

17. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

18. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

19. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

20. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

22. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

23. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

24. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

25. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

26. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

27. jenandbrandon needs 4 -- April 20-24, 2011
* Excited for our first visit with DD 6 and DD4!

28. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

29. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

30. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

31. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

32. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

34. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

35. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

36. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

37. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

38. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

39. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

40. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011

41. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

42. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

43. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6

44. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

45. Dsc1983 needs 3 - April 16-23, 2011

46. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

47. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

48. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

49. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

50. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

51. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

52. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

53. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

54. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

55. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

56. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

57. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

58. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

_8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011_

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

12. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

13. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

15. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

16. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

17. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

18. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

19. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

21. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

22. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

23. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

24. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

25. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

26. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

27. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

28. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

29. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

30. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

31. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

32. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

33. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

34. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

35. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

36. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

37. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_38. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011_

39. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

40. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

_41. djk needs 3 to 4 -- April 25-27, 2011
*first trip for DD3 and DD6_

42. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

43. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

44. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

45. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

46. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

47. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

48. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

49. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

50. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

51. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

52. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

53. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

54. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

55. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

_8. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011_

9. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

10. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

11. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

12. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

13. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

15. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

16. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

17. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

18. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

19. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

21. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

22. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

23. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

24. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

25. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

26. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

27. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

28. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

29. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

30. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

31. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

32. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

33. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

34. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

35. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

36. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

37. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_38. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011_

39. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

40. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

41. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

42. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

43. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

44. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

45. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

46. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

47. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

48. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

49. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

50. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

51. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

52. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

53. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

54. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

9. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

10. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

12. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

14. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

15. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

16. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

17. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

18. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

19. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

20. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

21. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

22. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

23. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

24. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

25. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

26. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

27. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

28. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

29. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

31. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

32. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

33. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

34. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

35. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

36. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

[I[37. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011[/I]

38. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

39. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

40. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

41. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

42. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

43. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

44. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

45. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

46. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

47. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

48. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

49. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

50. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

51. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

52. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

53. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

6. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

7. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

8. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

9. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

10. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

11. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

12. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

14. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

15. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

16. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011

17. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

18. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

19. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

20. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

21. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

22. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

23. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

24. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

25. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

26. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

27. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

28. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

29. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

31. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

32. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

33. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

34. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

35. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

36. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

[I[37. granismith needs 3 to 5 -- April 25-30, 2011[/I]

38. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

39. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

40. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

41. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

42. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

43. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

44. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

45. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

46. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

47. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

48. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

49. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

50. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

51. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

52. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

53. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

33. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

34. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

35. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

36. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

37. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

38. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

39. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

40. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

41. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

42. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

43. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

_44. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011_

45. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

46. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

47. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

48. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

49. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

50. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

51. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

33. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

34. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

35. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

36. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

37. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

38. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

39. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

40. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

41. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

42. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

43. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

_44. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011_

45. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

46. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

47. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

48. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

49. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

50. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

51. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

_33. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011_

34. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

35. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

36. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

37. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

38. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

39. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

40. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

41. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

42. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

43. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

_44. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011_

45. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

46. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

47. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

48. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

49. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

50. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

51. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

_33. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011_

34. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

35. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

36. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

37. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

38. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

39. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

40. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

41. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

42. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

43. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

_44. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011_

45. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

46. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

47. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

48. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

49. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

50. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

51. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 4 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

_33. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011_

34. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

35. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

36. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

37. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

38. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

39. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

40. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

41. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

42. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

43. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

_44. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011_

45. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

46. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

47. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

48. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

49. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

50. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

51. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## letitsnow

I can't seem to update since I'm using my phone. Could someone please update my total to needing only one?


----------



## Belle Ella

letitsnow said:


> I can't seem to update since I'm using my phone. Could someone please update my total to needing only one?



I'll be updating the list in a moment and I'll get that changed for you.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

_13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011_

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

_33. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011_

34. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

35. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

36. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

37. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

38. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

39. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

40. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

41. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

42. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

43. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

_44. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011_

45. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

46. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

47. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

48. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

49. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

50. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

51. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## lovebug33

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

33. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

34. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

35. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

36. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

37. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

38. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

39. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

40. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

41. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

42. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

43. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

45. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

46. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

47. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

48. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

49. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

50. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

51. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

52. Lovebug33needs 6-- June 6-10, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## engo

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

33. Mercenary needs 4 -- May 2-6,2011

34. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

35. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

36. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

37. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

38. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

39. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

40. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

41. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

42. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

43. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

44. ConnieB needs 3 -- April 30 to May 6, 2011
* Also going September 22 to October 7, 2011

45. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

46. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

47. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

48. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

49. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

50. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

51. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

52. Lovebug33needs 6-- June 6-10, 2011

53. engo needs 3 - August 6 - 11, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

_13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011_

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

33. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

34. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

36. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

37. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

38. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

39. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

40. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

41. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

42. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

43. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

44. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

45. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

46. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

47. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

48. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

49. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

50. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

51. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

52. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Sjwillia

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

33. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

34. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

36. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

37. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

38. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

39. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

40. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

41. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

42. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

43. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

44. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

45. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

46. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

47. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

48. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

49. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

50. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

51. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

52. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

53. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3 - 9, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

_13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011_

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

33. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

34. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

36. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

37. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

38. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

39. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

40. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

41. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

42. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

43. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

44. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

45. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

46. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

47. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

48. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

49. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

50. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

51. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

52. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

53. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## smiles33

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

_13. MicknMinnJenn needs 7 -- May 5-8, 2011_

14. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

15. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

16. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

17. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

18. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

19. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

20. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

21. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

22. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

23. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

24. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

25. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

26. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

27. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

28. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

30. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

31. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

32. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

33. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

34. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

36. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

37. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

38. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

39. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

40. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

41. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

42. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

43. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

44. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

45. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

46. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

47. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

48. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

49. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

50. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

51. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

52. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

53. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

54. Smiles33 needs 3 -- Oct 13-15, 2011
**taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

17. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

18. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

19. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

20. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

21. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

22. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

23. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

24. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

25. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

26. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

27. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

28. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

29. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

30. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

31. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

32. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

33. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

34. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

35. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

36. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

37. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

38. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

39. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

40. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

41. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

42. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

43. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

44. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

45. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

46. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

47. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

48. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

49. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

50. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

51. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

52. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

53. Smiles33 needs 3 -- Oct 13-15, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## katman2540

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

17. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

18. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

19. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

20. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

21. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

22. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

23. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

24. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

25. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

26. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

27. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

28. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

29. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

30. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

31. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

32. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

33. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

34. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

35. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

36. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

37. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

38. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

39. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

40. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

41. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

42. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

43. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

44. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

45. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

46. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

47. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

48. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

49. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

50. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

51. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

52. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

53. Smiles33 needs 3 -- Oct 13-15, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

54. Katman2540 needs 2 - July 8-10th
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

17. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

18. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

19. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

20. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

21. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

22. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

23. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

24. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

25. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

26. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

27. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

28. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

29. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

30. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

31. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

32. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

33. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

34. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

35. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

36. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

37. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

38. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

39. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

40. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

41. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

42. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

43. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

44. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

45. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

46. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

47. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

48. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

49. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

50. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

51. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

52. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

53. Smiles33 needs 3 -- Oct 13-15, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

54. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

17. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

18. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

19. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

20. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

21. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

22. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

23. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

24. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

25. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

26. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

27. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

_28. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)_

29. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

30. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

31. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

32. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

33. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

34. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.
_
35. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011_

36. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

37. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

38. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

39. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

40. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

41. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

42. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

43. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

44. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

45. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

46. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

47. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

48. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

49. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

50. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

51. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

52. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

53. Smiles33 needs 3 -- Oct 13-15, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

54. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Tino

Tino going from July 20-27th 2011. First time to Disneyland. Need 4 tickets


----------



## Mouse13

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

17. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

18. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

19. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

20. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

21. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

22. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

23. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

24. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- December, 2011

25. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

26. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

27. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

_28. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)_

29. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

30. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

31. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

32. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

33. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

34. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.
_
35. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011_

36. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

37. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

38. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

39. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

40. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

41. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

42. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

43. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

44. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

45. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

46. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

47. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

48. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

49. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

50. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

51. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

52. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

53. Smiles33 needs 3 -- Oct 13-15, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

54. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

55. Tino needs 4 - July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## dptabrown

Woohoo! Moving up on the list! Hopefully we'll be blessed by someone before we leave on the 17th!  Sorry, just had to share my excitement at the possibility as dd & ds loooove Mickey, lol!! Thanks for doing this list & the Aladin one too!


----------



## jacs1234

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MikeAidanEoinMom needs 4 to 5 -- May 21-24, 2011

17. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

18. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

19. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

20. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

21. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

22. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

23. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

24. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th - December 8th, 2011

25. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

26. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

27. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

28. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- May 17-20, 2011
* Also November 3-6, 2011 (DD's 7th b-day)

29. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

30. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

31. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

32. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

33. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

34. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

35. sc123tx needs 2 -- May 13-18, 2011

36. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

37. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

38. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

39. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

40. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

41. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

42. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

43. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

44. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

45. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

46. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

47. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

48. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

49. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

50. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

51. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

52. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

53. Smiles33 needs 3 -- Oct 13-15, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

54. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

55. Tino needs 4 - July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.[/QUOTE]
__________________


----------



## starshine514

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- august 2011
* any amount will do

2. Minnievanmom needs 2 -- july 2011

3. Ilovedisney77 needs 3 -- june 20-24, 2011

4. Mitchwebb needs 4 -- june 16-19, 2011

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- september 2011

6. Jaxsonsmom needs 2 -- october 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- october 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- october 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- may 30 to june 8, 2011

10. Haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- november 10-22, 2011

11. Catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- september 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- september 30 to october 7, 2011

13. Dptabrown need 3 -- june 19-23, 2011

14. Belle ella needs 4 -- september 2011
* also going january 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- december 1-8, 2011

16. Mikeaidaneoinmom needs 4 to 5 -- may 21-24, 2011

17. Memoriesinthemaking needs 5 -- august 15-19, 2011

18. Chriskakaras need 2 -- june 13-15, 2011

19. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- may 30 to june 3, 2011

20. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- november 11-16, 2011

21. Chereya needs 8 -- september 24-28, 2011

22. Lulu2 needs 2 -- june 12-17, 2011

23. Aidan04 needs 4 -- february 1-4, 2012

24. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- november 25th - december 8th, 2011

25. Tlpl needs 3 -- august 16-19, 2011

26. Blackjackdelta need 7 -- july 31 to august 6, 2011
* daughters wedding, she has never been.

27. Lovemytwoprincesses needs 5 -- october 15-20, 2011

28. Starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- november 3-6, 2011 (dd's 7th b-day)

29. Jkberry need 4 tickets -- may 26-28, 2011

30. Mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- december 1-10, 2011

31. Ana_carol needs 4 -- july 16-20, 2011

32. Smile4stamps need 2 -- june 11-17, 2011
* my birthday trip with my best friend!!

33. M&m-mommy needs 5 -- september 2011

34. Kailuagirl needs 4 -- june 2011
* niece's (5) first trip.

35. Sc123tx needs 2 -- may 13-18, 2011

36. C0r1nn3 needs 4 -- june 13-16, 2011

37. Spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- december 24-26, 2011
* trip is the family's christmas present (can make do with 3)

38. Purplegal needs 3 -- may 22-26, 2011

39. Jen&trenton needs 6 -- july 10-15, 2011
* we are coming from dubai/canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from houston for their 1st visit to dlr!

40. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- july 11-14, 2011

41. Tiggercat needs 3 -- august 11-19, 2011

42. Connieb needs 3 -- september 22 to october 7, 2011

43. Bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- june 17-19, 2011
*niece's 6th birthday... Will take any amount

44. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- october 2011

45. Ginabird needs 3 -- june 14-16, 2011

46. Waltdisneymama needs 4 -- july 18-29, 2011

47. Tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- october 24-28, 2011

48. Acsherrill needs 6 -- september 20-24 2011

49. Dissarahk needs 4 -- september 12-16, 2011

50. Lovebug33needs 6 -- june 6-10, 2011

51. Engo needs 3 -- august 6-11, 2011

52. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- may 3-9, 2012

53. Smiles33 needs 3 -- oct 13-15, 2011
* taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

54. Katman2540 needs 2 -- july 8-10, 2011
* first ever trip to disneyland!

55. Tino needs 4 - july 20-27th 2011
* first ever trip to disneyland!

*when requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** in an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****when copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## smiles33

I changed the date of our trip so I had to update this!

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- august 2011
* any amount will do

2. Minnievanmom needs 2 -- july 2011

3. Ilovedisney77 needs 3 -- june 20-24, 2011

4. Mitchwebb needs 4 -- june 16-19, 2011

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- september 2011

6. Jaxsonsmom needs 2 -- october 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- october 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- october 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- may 30 to june 8, 2011

10. Haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- november 10-22, 2011

11. Catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- september 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- september 30 to october 7, 2011

13. Dptabrown need 3 -- june 19-23, 2011

14. Belle ella needs 4 -- september 2011
* also going january 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- december 1-8, 2011

16. Mikeaidaneoinmom needs 4 to 5 -- may 21-24, 2011

17. Memoriesinthemaking needs 5 -- august 15-19, 2011

18. Chriskakaras need 2 -- june 13-15, 2011

19. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- may 30 to june 3, 2011

20. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- november 11-16, 2011

21. Chereya needs 8 -- september 24-28, 2011

22. Lulu2 needs 2 -- june 12-17, 2011

23. Aidan04 needs 4 -- february 1-4, 2012

24. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- november 25th - december 8th, 2011

25. Tlpl needs 3 -- august 16-19, 2011

26. Blackjackdelta need 7 -- july 31 to august 6, 2011
* daughters wedding, she has never been.

27. Lovemytwoprincesses needs 5 -- october 15-20, 2011

28. Starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- november 3-6, 2011 (dd's 7th b-day)

29. Jkberry need 4 tickets -- may 26-28, 2011

30. Mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- december 1-10, 2011

31. Ana_carol needs 4 -- july 16-20, 2011

32. Smile4stamps need 2 -- june 11-17, 2011
* my birthday trip with my best friend!!

33. M&m-mommy needs 5 -- september 2011

34. Kailuagirl needs 4 -- june 2011
* niece's (5) first trip.

35. Sc123tx needs 2 -- may 13-18, 2011

36. C0r1nn3 needs 4 -- june 13-16, 2011

37. Spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- december 24-26, 2011
* trip is the family's christmas present (can make do with 3)

38. Purplegal needs 3 -- may 22-26, 2011

39. Jen&trenton needs 6 -- july 10-15, 2011
* we are coming from dubai/canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from houston for their 1st visit to dlr!

40. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- july 11-14, 2011

41. Tiggercat needs 3 -- august 11-19, 2011

42. Connieb needs 3 -- september 22 to october 7, 2011

43. Bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- june 17-19, 2011
*niece's 6th birthday... Will take any amount

44. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- october 2011

45. Ginabird needs 3 -- june 14-16, 2011

46. Waltdisneymama needs 4 -- july 18-29, 2011

47. Tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- october 24-28, 2011

48. Acsherrill needs 6 -- september 20-24 2011

49. Dissarahk needs 4 -- september 12-16, 2011

50. Lovebug33needs 6 -- june 6-10, 2011

51. Engo needs 3 -- august 6-11, 2011

52. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- may 3-9, 2012

53. Smiles33 needs 3 -- Sept 16-18, 2011
* taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

54. Katman2540 needs 2 -- july 8-10, 2011
* first ever trip to disneyland!

55. Tino needs 4 - july 20-27th 2011
* first ever trip to disneyland!

*when requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** in an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****when copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrsJackSparrow4Life

I changed the date of our trip so I had to update this!

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- august 2011
* any amount will do

2. Minnievanmom needs 2 -- july 2011

3. Ilovedisney77 needs 3 -- june 20-24, 2011

4. Mitchwebb needs 4 -- june 16-19, 2011

5. Kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- september 2011

6. Jaxsonsmom needs 2 -- october 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- october 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- october 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- may 30 to june 8, 2011

10. Haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- november 10-22, 2011

11. Catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- september 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- september 30 to october 7, 2011

13. Dptabrown need 3 -- june 19-23, 2011

14. Belle ella needs 4 -- september 2011
* also going january 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- december 1-8, 2011

16. Mikeaidaneoinmom needs 4 to 5 -- may 21-24, 2011

17. Memoriesinthemaking needs 5 -- august 15-19, 2011

18. Chriskakaras need 2 -- june 13-15, 2011

19. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- may 30 to june 3, 2011

20. Jernysgirl needs 4 -- november 11-16, 2011

21. Chereya needs 8 -- september 24-28, 2011

22. Lulu2 needs 2 -- june 12-17, 2011

23. Aidan04 needs 4 -- february 1-4, 2012

24. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- november 25th - december 8th, 2011

25. Tlpl needs 3 -- august 16-19, 2011

26. Blackjackdelta need 7 -- july 31 to august 6, 2011
* daughters wedding, she has never been.

27. Lovemytwoprincesses needs 5 -- october 15-20, 2011

28. Starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- november 3-6, 2011 (dd's 7th b-day)

29. Jkberry need 4 tickets -- may 26-28, 2011

30. Mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- december 1-10, 2011

31. Ana_carol needs 4 -- july 16-20, 2011

32. Smile4stamps need 2 -- june 11-17, 2011
* my birthday trip with my best friend!!

33. M&m-mommy needs 5 -- september 2011

34. Kailuagirl needs 4 -- june 2011
* niece's (5) first trip.

35. Sc123tx needs 2 -- may 13-18, 2011

36. C0r1nn3 needs 4 -- june 13-16, 2011

37. Spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- december 24-26, 2011
* trip is the family's christmas present (can make do with 3)

38. Purplegal needs 3 -- may 22-26, 2011

39. Jen&trenton needs 6 -- july 10-15, 2011
* we are coming from dubai/canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from houston for their 1st visit to dlr!

40. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- july 11-14, 2011

41. Tiggercat needs 3 -- august 11-19, 2011

42. Connieb needs 3 -- september 22 to october 7, 2011

43. Bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- june 17-19, 2011
*niece's 6th birthday... Will take any amount

44. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- october 2011

45. Ginabird needs 3 -- june 14-16, 2011

46. Waltdisneymama needs 4 -- july 18-29, 2011

47. Tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- october 24-28, 2011

48. Acsherrill needs 6 -- september 20-24 2011

49. Dissarahk needs 4 -- september 12-16, 2011

50. Lovebug33needs 6 -- june 6-10, 2011

51. Engo needs 3 -- august 6-11, 2011

52. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- may 3-9, 2012

53. Smiles33 needs 3 -- Sept 16-18, 2011
* taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

54. Katman2540 needs 2 -- july 8-10, 2011
* first ever trip to disneyland!

55. Tino needs 4 - july 20-27th 2011
* first ever trip to disneyland!

56. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7- November 3-8, 2011


*when requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** in an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****when copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- October 22-29, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

29. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

30. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

31. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

32. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

33. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

34. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

35. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_36. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011_

37. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

38. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

39. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

41. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

42. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

43. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

44. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

45. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

46. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

47. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

48. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

49. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

50. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

51. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

52. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

53. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MrsJackSparrow4Life

My username seems to have been taken off with the 5/25 update.  Did I do something wrong or was it an over sight?


----------



## Belle Ella

MrsJackSparrow4Life said:


> My username seems to have been taken off with the 5/25 update.  Did I do something wrong or was it an over sight?



I'm having issues this morning, haha. Give me one second  Somehow the DIS only showed me 119 pages and not 120 when I quoted for the update.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- October 22-29, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

29. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

30. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

31. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

32. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

33. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

34. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

35. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_36. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011_

37. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

38. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

39. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

41. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

42. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

43. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

44. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

45. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

46. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

47. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

48. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

49. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

50. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

51. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

52. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

53. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

54. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## MrsJackSparrow4Life

Thank you


----------



## deesquared

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- October 22-29, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

29. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

30. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

31. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

32. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

33. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

34. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

35. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

36. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

37. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

38. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

39. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

41. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

42. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

43. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

44. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

45. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

46. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

47. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

48. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

49. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

50. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

51. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

52. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

53. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

54. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

55. Deesquared would like 4 - December 5-9, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## kez518

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- October 22-29, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011

29. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

30. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

31. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

32. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

33. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

34. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

35. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

36. Purplegal needs 3 -- May 22-26, 2011

37. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

38. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

39. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

40. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

41. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
*Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

42. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

43. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

44. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

45. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

46. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

47. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

48. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

49. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

50. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

51. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

52. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

53. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

54. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

55. Deesquared would like 4 - December 5-9, 2011

56. Kez518 would like 3-9-September 20-27,2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 6 -- October 22-29, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

_28. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011_

29. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

30. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

31. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

32. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

33. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

34. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

35. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

36. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

37. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

38. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

39. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

40. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

41. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

42. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

43. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

44. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

45. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

46. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

47. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

48. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

49. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

50. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

51. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

52. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

53. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

54. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

55. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Mouse13

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

_28. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011_

29. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

30. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

31. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

32. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

33. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

34. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

35. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

36. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

37. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

38. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

39. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

40. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

41. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

42. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

43. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

44. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

45. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

46. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

47. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

48. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

49. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

50. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

51. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

52. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

53. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

54. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

55. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

_28. jkberry need 4 tickets -- May 26-28, 2011_

29. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

30. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

31. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

32. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

33. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

34. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

35. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

36. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

37. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

38. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

39. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

40. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

41. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

42. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

43. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

44. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

45. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

46. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

47. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

48. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

49. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

50. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

51. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

52. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

53. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

54. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

55. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

29. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

30. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

31. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

32. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

33. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

34. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

35. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

36. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

37. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

38. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

39. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

40. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

41. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

42. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

43. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

44. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

45. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

46. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

47. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

48. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

49. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

50. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

52. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

53. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

54. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

29. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

30. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

31. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

32. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

33. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

34. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

35. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

36. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

37. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

38. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

39. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

40. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

41. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

42. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

43. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

44. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

45. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

46. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

47. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

48. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

49. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

50. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

52. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

53. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

54. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

_9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011_

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

_18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011_

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

29. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

30. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

31. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

32. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

33. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

34. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

35. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

36. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

37. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

38. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

39. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

40. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

41. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

42. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

43. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

44. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

45. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

46. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

47. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

48. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

49. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

50. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

52. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

53. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

54. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

_9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011_

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

_18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011_

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

29. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

30. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

31. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

32. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

33. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

34. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

35. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

36. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

37. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

38. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

39. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

40. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

41. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

42. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

43. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

44. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

45. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

46. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

47. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

48. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

49. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

50. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

52. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

53. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

54. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

_9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011_

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

_18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011_

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

29. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

30. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

31. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

32. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

33. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

34. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

35. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

36. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

37. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

38. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

39. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

40. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

41. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

42. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

43. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

44. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

45. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

46. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

47. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

48. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

49. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

50. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

52. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

53. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

54. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## RuthieT

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

29. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

30. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

31. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

32. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

33. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

34. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

35. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

36. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

37. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

38. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

39. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

40. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

41. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

42. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

43. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

44. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

45. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

46. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

47. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

48. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

49. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

50. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

52. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

53. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

54. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

55. RuthieT needs 3-- October 18-25, 2011
 ** First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey**


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

_9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011_

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

_18. 07pilot4me needs 3 -- May 30 to June 3, 2011_

19. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

20. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

21. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

22. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

23. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

24. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

25. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

26. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

28. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

29. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

30. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

31. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

32. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

33. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

34. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

35. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

36. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

37. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

38. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

39. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

40. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

41. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

42. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

43. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

44. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

45. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

46. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

47. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

48. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

49. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

50. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

52. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

53. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

54. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

55. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

_9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011_

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

19. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

20. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

21. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

22. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

23. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

24. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

25. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

27. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

28. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

29. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

30. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

31. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

32. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

33. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

34. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

35. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

36. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

38. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

39. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

40. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

41. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

42. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

43. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

44. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

45. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

46. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

47. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

48. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

49. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

50. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

52. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

53. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

54. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Foffie

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

19. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

20. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

21. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

22. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

23. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

24. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

25. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

27. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

28. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

29. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

30. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

31. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

32. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

33. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

34. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

35. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

36. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

38. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

39. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

40. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

41. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

42. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

43. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

44. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

45. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

46. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

47. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

48. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

49. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

50. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

52. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

53. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

54. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

55. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

_9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011_

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

19. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

20. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

21. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

22. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

23. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

24. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

25. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

27. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

28. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

29. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

30. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

31. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

32. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

33. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

34. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

35. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

36. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

38. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

39. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

40. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

41. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

42. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

43. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

44. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

45. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

46. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

47. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

48. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

49. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

50. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

52. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

53. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

54. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

55. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

_9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011_

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

19. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

20. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

21. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

22. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

23. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

24. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

25. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

27. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

28. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

29. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

30. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

31. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

32. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

33. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

34. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

35. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

36. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

38. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

39. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

40. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

41. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

42. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

43. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

44. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

_45. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011_

46. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

47. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

48. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

49. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

50. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

52. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

53. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

54. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

55. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mcjeff

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. mitchwebb needs 4 -- June 16-19, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

19. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

20. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

21. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

22. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

23. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

24. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

25. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

27. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

28. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

29. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

30. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

31. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

32. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

33. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

34. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

35. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

36. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

38. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

39. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

40. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

41. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

42. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

43. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

44. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

45. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

46. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

47. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

48. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

49. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

50. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

52. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

53. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

54. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

55. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

56. mcjeff needs 4--July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *__________________


----------



## mitchwebb

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

5. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

6. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

7. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

8. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

9. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

10. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

11. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

13. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

14. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2011
* Also going January 2012

15. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

16. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

17. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

18. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

19. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

20. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

21. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

22. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

23. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

24. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

25. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

27. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

28. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

29. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

30. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

31. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

32. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

33. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

34. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

35. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

36. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

37. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

38. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

39. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

40. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

41. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

42. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

43. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

44. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

45. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

46. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

47. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

48. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

49. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

50. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

51. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

52. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

53. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

54. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

55. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

56. mcjeff needs 4--July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. __________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

10. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

11. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

12. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

13. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January 2012

14. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

15. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

16. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

17. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

18. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

19. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

20. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

21. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

22. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

23. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

24. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

25. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

26. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

27. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

28. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

29. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

30. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

31. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

32. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

33. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

34. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

35. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

36. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

37. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

38. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

39. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

40. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

41. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

42. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

43. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

_44. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011_

45. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

46. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

47. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

48. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

49. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

50. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

51. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

52. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

53. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

54. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

55. mcjeff needs 4--July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## angiebaylor

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

10. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

11. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

12. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

13. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January 2012

14. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

15. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

16. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

17. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

18. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

19. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

20. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

21. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

22. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

23. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

24. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

25. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

26. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

27. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

28. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

29. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

30. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

31. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

32. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

33. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

34. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

35. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

36. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

37. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

38. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

39. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

40. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

41. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

42. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

43. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

44. Lovebug33needs 6 -- June 6-10, 2011

45. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

46. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

47. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

48. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

49. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

50. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

51. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

52. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

53. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

54. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

55. mcjeff needs 4--July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

56.  angiebaylor needs 3 - June 28-July 1st

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

10. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

11. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

12. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

13. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January 2012

14. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

15. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

16. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

17. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

18. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

19. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

20. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

21. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

22. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

23. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

24. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

25. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

26. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

27. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

28. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

29. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

30. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

31. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

32. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

33. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

34. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

35. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

36. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

37. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

38. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

39. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

40. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

41. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

42. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

43. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

44. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

45. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

46. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

47. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

48. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

49. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

50. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

51. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

52. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

53. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

54. mcjeff needs 4--July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

55.  angiebaylor needs 3 - June 28-July 1st

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## haley's mom

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

10. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

11. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

12. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

13. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January 2012

14. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

15. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

16. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011

17. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

18. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

19. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011

20. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

21. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

22. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

23. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

24. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

25. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

26. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

27. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

28. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!

29. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

30. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

31. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011

32. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

33. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

34. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

35. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

36. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

37. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

38. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

39. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

40. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

41. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

42. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

43. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

44. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

45. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

46. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

47. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

48. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

49. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

50. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

51. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

52. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

53. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

54. mcjeff needs 4--July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

55.  angiebaylor needs 3 - June 28-July 1st

56. Haley's mom - needs 6 - June 2012. I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

10. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

11. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

12. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

13. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January 2012

14. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

15. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

_16. chriskakaras Need 2 -- June 13-15, 2011_

17. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

18. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

_19. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011_

20. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

21. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

22. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

23. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

24. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

25. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

26. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

27. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

_28. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!_

29. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

30. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

_31. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011_

32. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

33. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

34. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

35. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

36. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

37. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

38. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

39. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011

40. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

41. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

42. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

43. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

44. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

45. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

46. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

47. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

48. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

49. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

50. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

51. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

52. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

53. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

54. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

55.  angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

56. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

10. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

11. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

12. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

13. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January 2012

14. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

15. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

16. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

17. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

_18. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011_

19. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

20. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

21. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

22. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

23. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

24. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

25. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

26. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

_27. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!_

28. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

29. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

_30. c0r1nn3 needs 4 -- June 13-16, 2011_

31. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

32. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

33. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

34. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

35. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

36. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

37. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_38. Ginabird needs 3 -- June 14-16, 2011_

39. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

40. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

41. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

42. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

43. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

44. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

45. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

46. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

47. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

48. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

49. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

50. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

51. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

52. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

53. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

54.  angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

55. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. Tink2008 needs 6 -- May 30 to June 8, 2011

9. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

10. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

11. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

12. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

13. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January 2012

14. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

15. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

16. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

17. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

_18. Lulu2 needs 2 -- June 12-17, 2011_

19. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

20. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

21. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

22. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

23. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

24. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

25. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

26. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

_27. Smile4stamps need 2 -- June 11-17, 2011
* My Birthday trip with my best friend!!_

28. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

29. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

30. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

31. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

32. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

33. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

34. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

35. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount

36. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

37. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

38. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

39. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

40. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

41. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

42. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

43. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

44. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

45. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

46. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

47. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

48. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

49. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

50. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

51. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

52.  angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

53. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

9. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

10. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

11. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

12. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February  2012

13. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

14. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

15. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

16. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

17. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

18. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

19. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

20. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

21. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

22. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

23. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

24. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

25. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_26. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

27. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

28. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

29. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

30. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

_32. bnbheartdisney needs 8 -- June 17-19, 2011
* Niece's 6th birthday... will take any amount_

33. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

34. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

35. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

36. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

37. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

38. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

39. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

40. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

41. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

42. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

43. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

44. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

46. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

47. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

48. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

49.  angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

50. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

_3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011_

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

9. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

10. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

_11. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011_

12. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February  2012

13. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

14. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

15. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

16. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

17. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

18. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

19. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

20. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

21. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

22. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

23. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

24. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

25. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_26. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

27. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

28. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

29. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

30. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

32. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

33. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

34. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

35. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

36. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

37. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

38. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

39. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

40. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

41. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

42. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

43. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

44. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

45. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_46. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011_

47. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

48.  angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

49. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mo3bys

. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

9. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

10. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

11. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011

12. Belle Ella needs 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

14. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

15. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

16. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

17. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

18. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

19. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

20. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

21. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

22. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

23. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

24. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

25. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

26. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

27. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

28. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

29. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

30. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

32. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

33. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

34. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

35. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

36. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

37. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

38. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

39. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

40. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

41. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

42. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

43. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

44. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

45. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

46. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011

47. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

48. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

49. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

50. mo3bys needs--for December 24th-30th

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

_3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011_

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

9. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

10. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

_11. dptabrown need 3 -- June 19-23, 2011_

12. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

14. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

15. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

16. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

17. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

18. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

19. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

20. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

21. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

22. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

23. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

24. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

25. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_26. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

27. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

28. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

29. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

30. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

31. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

32. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

33. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

34. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

35. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

36. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

37. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

38. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

39. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

40. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

41. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

42. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

43. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

44. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

45. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_46. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011_

47. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

48. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

49. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

50. mo3bys needs--for December 24th-30th

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

]1. Letitsnow needs 1 -- August 2011
* Any amount will do

2. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

_3. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011_

4. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

5. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

6. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

7. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

9. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

10. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

11. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

12. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

13. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

14. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

15. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

16. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

17. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

18. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

19. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

20. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

21. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

22. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

23. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

24. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_25. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

26. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

27. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

28. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

29. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

30. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

31. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

32. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

33. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

34. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

35. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

36. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

37. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

38. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

39. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

40. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

41. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

42. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

43. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

44. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_45. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011_

46. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

47. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

48. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

49. mo3bys needs -- for December 24-30, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## letitsnow

I gave received all of my ttmm request! Thank you everyone! I am sure this will e the best trip ever! Can someone remove my name? It's hard to donon iPhone. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

letitsnow said:


> I gave received all of my ttmm request! Thank you everyone! I am sure this will e the best trip ever! Can someone remove my name? It's hard to donon iPhone.
> 
> Thanks!!!



That's awesome! I'm so glad you were ble to receive them. I'll update the list now.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

_2. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011_

3. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

4. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

5. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

6. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

7. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

8. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

9. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

10. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

12. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

13. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

14. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

15. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

16. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

17. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

18. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

19. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

20. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

21. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

22. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

23. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_24. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

25. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

26. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

27. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

28. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

29. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

30. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

31. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

32. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

33. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

34. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

35. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

36. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

37. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

38. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

39. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

40. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

41. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

42. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

43. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_44. Foffie needs 4 -- June 20-24, 2011_

45. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

46. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

47. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

48. mo3bys needs -- for December 24-30, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## smiles33

Jessica: I just wanted to thank you for maintaining this thread.  I see my name slowly moving up and really appreciate the work you do updating numbers/highlighting users whose trips are about to end (so they can be removed).


----------



## Belle Ella

Thank you. I just like doing whatever small bit I can in the hopes some individuals can get the vouchers. I wish everyone could, but at least with it more organized I think more people are getting them than were before.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_23. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

24. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

25. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

26. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

27. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

28. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

29. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

30. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

31. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

32. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

33. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

34. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

35. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

36. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

37. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

38. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

39. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

40. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

41. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

42. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

43. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

44. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

45. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

46. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_23. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

24. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

25. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

26. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

27. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

28. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

29. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

30. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

31. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

32. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

33. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

34. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

35. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

36. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

37. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

38. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

39. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

40. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

41. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

42. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

43. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

44. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

45. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

46. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_23. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

24. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

25. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

26. Disneymotherof3 needs 5 -- July 11-14, 2011

27. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

28. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

29. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

30. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

31. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

32. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

33. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

34. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

35. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

36. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

37. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

38. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

39. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

40. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

41. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

42. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

43. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

44. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

45. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

46. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## disneymotherof3

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

24. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

25. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

26. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!! 

27. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

28. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

29. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

30. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

31. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

32. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

33. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

34. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

35. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

36. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

37. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

38. Tino needs 4 -- July 20-27th 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

39. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

40. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

41. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

42. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

43. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

44. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

45. Haley's mom needs 6 - June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

46. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_23. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

24. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

25. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

26. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

27. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

28. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

29. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

30. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

31. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

32. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

33. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

34. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

35. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

36. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

37. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

38. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

39. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

41. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

42. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

43. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

44. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

45. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## dr&momto2boys

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip.

24. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

25. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

26. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

27. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

28. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

29. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

30. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

31. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

32. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

33. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

34. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

35. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

36. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

37. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

38. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

39. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

41. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

42. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

43. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011

44. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

45. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

46. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- Feb. 1-8, 2012 OR Oct. 24-30, 2012
      (Will be there both months for conferences.)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_23. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

24. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

25. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

26. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

27. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

28. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

29. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

30. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

31. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

32. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

33. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

34. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

35. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

36. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

37. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

38. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

39. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

41. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

42. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

_43. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011_

44. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

45. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

46. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

_23. kailuagirl needs 4 -- June 2011
* Niece's (5) first trip._

24. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

25. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

26. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

27. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

28. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

29. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

30. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

31. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

32. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

33. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

34. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

35. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

36. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

37. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

38. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

39. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

41. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

42. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

_43. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011_

44. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

45. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

46. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

_42. angiebaylor needs 3 -- June 28 to July 1, 2011_

43. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

44. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

45. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Guatemommy

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45.  Guatemommy needs 3 - November 4-5, 2011 - first DL trip ever!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45.  Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## dalstitch45

** Daily Bump 7/3 ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 3 -- August 16-19, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46.  Dalstitch45 needs 2 (will take 1) - July 30-August 6, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## TLPL

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 (will take 1) - July 30-August 6, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Rachael Q

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 (will take 1) - July 30-August 6, 2011

47. Rachael Q needs 2 - January 25th - 31st 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

47. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

47. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

47. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## jonathonkgutierrez

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* DD's 7th b-day

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

47. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

48.  JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 - September 3-5

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## starshine514

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

47. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

48. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 - September 3-5

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

47. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

48. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mysteriouspnai

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

47. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

48. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

49. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

_36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!_

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

47. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

48. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

49. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

_36. Katman2540 needs 2 -- July 8-10, 2011
* First ever trip to Disneyland!_

37. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

38. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

40. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

41. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

42. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

43. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

44. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

45. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

46. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

47. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

48. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

49. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!_

25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

37. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

39. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

40. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

41. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

42. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

43. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

44. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

45. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

46. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

47. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

48. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!_

_25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!_

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

37. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

39. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

40. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

41. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

42. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

43. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

44. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

45. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

46. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

47. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

48. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!_

_25. Disneymotherof3 needs 4 -- July 11-13, 2011
* Thank you in advance!!!_

26. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

27. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

28. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

29. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

30. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

31. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

32. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

33. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

34. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

35. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

36. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

37. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

39. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

40. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

41. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

42. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

43. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

44. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

45. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

46. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

47. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

48. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!_

25. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

26. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

27. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

28. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

29. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

30. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

31. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

32. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

33. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

34. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

35. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

36. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

37. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

38. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

39. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

40. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

41. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

42. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

43. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

44. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

45. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

46. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

47. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_24. Jen&Trenton needs 6 -- July 10-15, 2011
* We are coming from Dubai/Canada and flying our 7yr half sister & 9yr half brother from Houston for their 1st visit to DLR!_

25. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

26. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

27. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

28. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

29. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

30. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

31. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

32. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

33. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

34. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

35. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

36. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

37. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

38. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

39. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

40. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

41. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

42. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

43. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

44. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

45. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

46. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

47. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

26. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

27. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

28. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

29. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

30. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

31. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

32. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

33. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

34. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

35. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

36. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

37. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

38. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

39. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

40. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

42. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

43. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

44. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

45. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

46. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

_21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011_

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

26. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

27. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

28. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

29. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

30. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

31. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

32. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

33. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

34. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

35. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

36. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

37. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

38. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

39. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

40. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

42. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

43. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

44. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

45. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

46. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

_21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011_

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

26. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

27. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

28. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

29. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

30. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

31. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

32. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

33. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

34. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

35. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

36. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

37. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

38. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

39. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

40. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

42. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

43. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

44. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

45. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

46. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 4evrdisney

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

26. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

27. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

28. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

29. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

30. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

31. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

32. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

33. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

34. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

35. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

36. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

37. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

38. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

39. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

40. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

42. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

43. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

44. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

45. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

46. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

47.  4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## monicatb

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 5 -- September 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

26. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

27. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

28. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

29. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

30. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

31. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

32. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

33. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

34. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

35. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

36. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

37. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

38. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

39. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

40. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

42. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

43. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

44. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

45. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

46. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

47. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

48. monicatb needs 5 (2 if 5 is not possible) -- October 17-18, 2011


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## M&M-Mommy

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- Revised to August 25 2011


23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

26. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

27. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

28. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

29. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

30. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

31. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

32. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

33. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

34. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

35. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

36. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

37. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

38. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

39. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

40. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

42. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

43. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

44. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

45. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

46. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

47. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

48. monicatb needs 5 (2 if 5 is not possible) -- October 17-19, 2011


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

_21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011_

22. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

26. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_27. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

28. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

29. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

30. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

31. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

32. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

33. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

34. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

35. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

36. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

37. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

38. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

39. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

40. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

42. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

43. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

44. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

45. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

46. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

47. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

48. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

_21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011_

22. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

26. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_27. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

28. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

29. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

30. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

31. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

32. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

33. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

34. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

35. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

36. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

37. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

38. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

39. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

40. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

42. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

43. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

44. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

45. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

46. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

47. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

48. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## VallCopen

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

26. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

27. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

28. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

29. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

30. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

31. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

32. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

33. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

34. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

35. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

36. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

37. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

38. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

39. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

40. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

42. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

43. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

44. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

45. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

46. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

47. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

48. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

49. VallCopen needs 6 - November 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## bellazachmom

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. ana_carol needs 4 -- July 16-20, 2011

22. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

23. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

24. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

25. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

26. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

27. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

28. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

29. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

30. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

31. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

32. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

33. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

34. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

35. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

36. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

37. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

38. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

39. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

40. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

41. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

42. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

43. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

44. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

45. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

46. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

47. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

48. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

49. VallCopen needs 6 - November 2012

50. bellazachmom needs 5 - September 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## DisneyFanSweetie

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

50. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2-September 23-28, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

50. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

50. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids_

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

50. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## rainyday77

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

50. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

51. rainyday77 needs 3 or 4 - Feb. 21-25, 2011 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-19, 2011
* Can take 2 if 5 are not available.

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

50. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

51. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## monicatb

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

50. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

51. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

monicatb said:


> 11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011
> 
> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.



I no longer need tickets, so if I could be removed from the list, that would be great.  Thanks so much, and I hope everyone has a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## kailuagirl

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

50. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

51. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

52.  kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011

53.  kailuagirl needs 5 --  June 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## belkisima

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. MemoriesintheMaking needs 5 -- August 15-19, 2011

12. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

13. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

14. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

15. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

16. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

17. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

18. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

20. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

21. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

22. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

23. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

24. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

25. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

26. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

27. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

28. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

29. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

30. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

31. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

32. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

33. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

34. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

36. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

37. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

38. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

39. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

40. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

41. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

42. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

43. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

44. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

45. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

46. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

47. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

48. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

49. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

50. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

51. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

52. belkisima needs 5 --October 2-6, 2011
***first visit to DL****

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

12. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

13. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

14. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

15. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

16. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

17. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

18. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

19. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

20. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

21. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

22. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

24. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_25. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

26. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

27. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

28. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

29. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

30. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

31. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

32. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

33. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

34. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

35. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_36. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids_

37. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

38. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

40. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

41. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

42. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

43. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

44. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

45. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

46. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

47. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

48. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

49. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

50. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

51. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

52. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

12. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

13. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

14. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

15. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

16. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

17. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

18. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

19. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

20. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

21. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

22. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

24. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_25. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

26. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

27. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

28. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

29. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

30. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

31. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

32. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

33. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

34. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

35. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_36. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids_

37. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

38. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

40. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

41. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

42. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

43. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

44. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

45. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

46. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

47. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

48. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

49. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

50. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

51. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

52. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## LoveMyTwoPrincesses

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

12. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

13. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

14. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

15. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

16. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

17. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

18. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

19. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

20. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

21. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

22. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

24. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_25. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

26. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

27. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

28. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

29. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

30. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

31. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

32. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

33. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

34. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

35. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_36. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids_

37. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

38. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

40. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

41. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

42. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

43. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

44. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

45. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

46. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

47. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

48. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

49. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

50. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

51. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

52. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

12. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

13. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

14. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

15. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

16. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

17. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

18. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

19. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

20. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

21. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

22. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

24. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_25. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

26. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

27. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

28. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

29. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

30. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

31. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

32. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

33. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

34. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

35. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_36. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids_

37. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

38. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

40. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

41. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

42. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

43. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

44. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

45. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

46. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

47. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

48. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

49. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

50. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

51. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

52. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Shoppingstaceysmom

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- September 30 to October 7, 2011

9. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going January and February 2012

10. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

11. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

12. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

13. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

14. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

15. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

16. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

17. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

18. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- Oct 21 - 24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

19. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

20. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

21. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

22. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

23. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

24. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

25. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

26. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

27. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

28. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

29. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

30. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

31. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

32. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

33. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

34. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

35. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

36. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

37. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

38. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

39. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

40. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

41. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

42. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

43. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

44. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

45. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

46. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

47. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

48. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

49. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

50. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

51. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

52. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

53. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

10. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

11. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

12. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

13. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

14. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

15. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

16. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

18. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

19. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

20. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

21. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

22. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

23. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_24. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

25. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

26. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

27. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

28. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

29. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

30. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

31. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

32. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

33. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

34. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_35. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids_

36. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

37. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

38. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

39. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

40. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

41. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

42. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

43. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

44. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

46. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

47. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

48. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

49. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

50. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

51. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

52. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

10. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

11. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

12. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

13. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

14. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

15. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

16. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

18. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

19. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

20. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

21. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

22. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

23. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

_24. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011_

25. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

26. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

27. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

28. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

29. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

30. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

31. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

32. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

33. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

34. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

_35. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids_

36. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

37. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

38. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

39. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

40. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

41. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

42. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

43. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

44. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

46. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

47. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

48. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

49. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

50. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

51. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

52. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## scrappingpickle

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

10. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

11. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

12. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

13. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

14. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

15. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

16. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

18. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

19. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

20. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

21. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

22. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

23. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

24. waltdisneymama needs 4 -- July 18-29, 2011

25. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

26. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

27. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

28. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

29. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

30. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

31. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

32. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

33. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

34. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

35. mcjeff needs 4 -- July 24-29, 2011
* Birthday trio for two kids

36. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

37. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

38. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

39. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

40. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

41. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

42. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

43. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

44. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

45. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

46. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

47. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

48. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

49. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

50. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

51. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

52. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

53. scrappingpickle needs 6 October 16-20, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Chereya

Jessica,

Just wanted to say THANKS! again for continuing to maintain this thread every day!  Your work is really appreciated!


----------



## Belle Ella

Chereya said:


> Jessica,
> 
> Just wanted to say THANKS! again for continuing to maintain this thread every day!  Your work is really appreciated!



 Thank you. Just trying to do what little I can to help everyone.


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

10. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

11. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

12. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

13. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

14. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

15. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

16. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

18. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

19. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

20. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

21. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

22. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

23. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

24. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

25. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

26. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

27. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

28. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

29. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

30. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

31. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

32. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

33. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

34. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

35. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

37. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

38. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

39. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

40. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

41. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

42. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

43. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

44. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

45. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

46. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

47. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

48. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

49. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

50. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

51. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## scion5220

** Updated 7/29 ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

10. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

11. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

12. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

13. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

14. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

15. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

16. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

18. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

19. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

20. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

21. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

22. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

23. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

24. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

25. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

26. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

27. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

28. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

29. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

30. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

31. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

32. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

33. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

34. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

35. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

37. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

38. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

39. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

40. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

41. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

42. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

43. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

44. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

45. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

46. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

47. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

48. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

49. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

50. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

51. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

52. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27-February 1, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. MinnieVanMom needs 2 -- July 2011_

2. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

3. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

4. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

5. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

6. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

7. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

8. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

10. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

11. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

12. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

13. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

14. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

15. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

16. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

18. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

19. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

20. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

21. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

22. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

23. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

24. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

25. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

26. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

27. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

28. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

29. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

30. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

31. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

32. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

33. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

34. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

35. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

36. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

37. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

_38. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1_

39. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

40. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

41. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

42. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

43. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

44. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

45. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

46. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

47. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

48. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

49. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

50. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

51. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

52. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27-February 1, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

10. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

11. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

12. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

13. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

_14. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been._

15. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

16. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

17. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

18. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

19. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

20. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

21. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

22. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

23. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

24. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

25. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

26. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

27. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

28. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

29. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

30. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

31. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

32. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

33. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

34. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

35. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

36. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

_37. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1_

38. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

39. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

40. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

41. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

42. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

43. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

44. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

45. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

46. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

48. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

49. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

50. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

51. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27-February 1, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 123okgo

** Updated 7/31 **
1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

10. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

11. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

12. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

13. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

14. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been.

15. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

16. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

17. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

18. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

19. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

20. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

21. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

22. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

23. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

24. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

25. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

26. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

27. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

28. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

29. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

30. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

31. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

32. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

33. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

34. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

35. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

36. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

37. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1

38. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

39. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

40. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

41. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

42. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

43. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

44. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

45. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

46. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

48. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

49. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

50. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

51. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27-February 1, 2012

52. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11, 12, 13 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. jernysgirl needs 4 -- November 11-16, 2011

10. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

11. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

12. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

13. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

_14. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been._

15. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

16. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

17. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

18. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

19. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

20. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

21. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

22. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

23. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

24. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

25. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

26. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

27. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

28. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

29. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

30. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

31. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

32. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

33. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

34. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

35. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

36. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

_37. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1_

38. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

39. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

40. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

41. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

42. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

43. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

44. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

45. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

46. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

47. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

48. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

49. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

50. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

51. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

52. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## jernysgirl

Jessica - Thank you for keeping up with the list!  You rock! 

I have my four tickets, (with the little help of some pixie dust  and Disney magic) so you can take my name off the list with the next update! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Yay! I'm glad you were able to get your tickets for MTTMM Kim. I'll actually go ahead and update the list right now.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

_13. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been._

14. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

15. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

16. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

17. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

18. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

19. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

20. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

21. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

22. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

23. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

24. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

25. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

26. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

27. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

28. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

29. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

30. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

31. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

32. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

33. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

35. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

_36. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1_

37. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

38. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

39. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

40. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

41. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

42. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

43. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

44. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

45. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

46. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

47. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

48. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4-5 -- December 5-9, 2011

49. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

50. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

51. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

_13. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been._

14. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

15. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

16. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

17. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

18. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

19. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

20. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

21. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

22. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

23. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

24. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

25. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

26. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

27. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

28. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

29. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

30. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

31. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

32. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

33. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

35. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

_36. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1_

37. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

38. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

39. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

40. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

41. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

42. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

43. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

44. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

45. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

46. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

47. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

48. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

49. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

50. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

51. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

_13. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been._

14. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

15. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

16. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

17. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

18. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

19. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

20. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

21. Mom2rtk needs 2 to 3 -- October 2011

22. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

23. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

24. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

25. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

26. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

27. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

28. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

29. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

30. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

31. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

32. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

33. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

34. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

35. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

_36. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1_

37. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

38. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

39. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

40. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

41. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

42. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

43. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

44. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

45. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

46. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

47. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

48. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

49. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

50. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

51. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

_13. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been._

14. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

15. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

16. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

17. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

18. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

19. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

20. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

21. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

22. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

23. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

24. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

25. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

26. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

27. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

28. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

29. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

30. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

31. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

32. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

33. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

34. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

_35. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1_

36. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

37. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

38. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

39. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

40. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

41. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

42. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

43. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

44. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

45. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

46. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

47. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

48. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

49. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

50. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

_13. blackjackdelta need 7 -- July 31 to August 6, 2011
* Daughters wedding, she has never been._

14. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

15. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

16. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

17. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

18. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

19. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

20. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

21. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

22. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

23. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

24. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

25. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

26. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

27. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

28. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

29. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

30. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

31. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

32. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

33. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

34. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

_35. Dalstitch45 needs 2 -- July 30 to August 6, 2011
* Will take 1_

36. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

37. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

38. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

39. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

40. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

41. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

42. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

43. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

44. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

45. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

46. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

47. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

48. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

49. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

50. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

_23. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011_

24. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

25. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

26. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

27. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

28. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

29. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

30. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

31. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

32. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

33. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

34. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

35. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

36. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

37. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

39. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

40. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

41. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

42. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

44. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

45. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

46. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

47. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

48. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

_23. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011_

24. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

25. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

26. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

27. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

28. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

29. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

30. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

31. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

32. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

33. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

34. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

35. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

36. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

37. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

39. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

40. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

41. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

42. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

44. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

45. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

46. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

47. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

48. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## cathicool

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

24. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

25. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

26. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

27. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

28. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

29. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

30. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

31. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

32. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

33. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

34. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

35. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

36. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

37. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

39. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

40. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

41. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

42. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

44. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

45. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

46. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

47. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

48. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

49. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29-October 2, 2011
*first time going to DL!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

_23. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011_

24. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

25. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

26. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

27. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

28. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

29. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

30. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

31. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

32. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

33. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

34. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

35. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

36. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

37. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

39. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

40. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

41. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

42. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

44. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

45. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

46. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

47. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

48. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

49. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*[/QUOTE]


----------



## iKristin

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

24. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

25. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

26. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

27. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

28. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

29. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

30. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

31. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

32. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

33. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

34. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

35. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

36. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

37. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

39. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

40. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

41. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

42. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

44. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

45. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

46. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

47. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

48. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

49. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

50. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012 (niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## LoveMyTwoPrincesses

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011

24. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

25. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

26. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

27. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

28. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

29. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

30. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

31. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

32. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

33. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

34. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

35. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

36. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

37. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

39. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

40. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

41. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

42. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

44. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

45. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

46. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

47. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

48. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

49. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

50. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012 (niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

_23. engo needs 3 -- August 6-11, 2011_

24. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

25. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

26. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

27. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

28. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

29. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

30. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

31. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

32. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

33. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

34. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

35. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

36. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

37. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

38. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

39. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

40. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

41. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

42. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

43. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

44. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

45. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

46. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

47. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

48. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011

49. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

50. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011_

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

_47. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011_

48. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

49. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011_

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

_47. 123okgo needs 1 -- August 11-13, 2011_

48. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

49. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011_

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

47. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

48. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011_

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

47. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

48. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Hawleys

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011
* Also going October 2011, January 2012, and February 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011_

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

47. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

48. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

49. Hawleys needs 4-8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011_

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

47. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

48. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

49. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011_

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

47. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

48. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

49. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

_12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011_

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011_

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

47. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

48. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

49. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## toodles2009

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

47. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

48. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

49. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

50.  toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Mercenary

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

47. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

48. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

49. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

50. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

51. Mercenary needs 4-6 -- March 9-17 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

_12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011_

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

_18. TiggerCat needs 3 -- August 11-19, 2011_

19. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

20. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

21. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

22. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

23. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

24. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

25. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

26. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

28. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

29. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

30. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

31. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

32. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

33. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

34. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

35. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

36. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

37. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

38. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

39. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

40. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

41. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

42. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

43. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

44. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

45. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

46. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

47. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

48. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

49. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

50. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

51. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

_12. TLPL needs 2 -- August 17-20, 2011_

13. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

14. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

15. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

16. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

17. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

19. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

20. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

21. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

22. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

23. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

24. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

25. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

26. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

27. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

28. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

29. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

30. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

31. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

32. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

33. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

34. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

35. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

36. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

37. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

38. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

39. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

40. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

41. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

42. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

43. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

44. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

45. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

46. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

47. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

48. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

49. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

50. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

13. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

14. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

15. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

16. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

18. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

19. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

20. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

21. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

22. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

23. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

24. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

25. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

26. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

27. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

28. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

29. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

30. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

31. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

32. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

33. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

34. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

35. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

36. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

37. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

38. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

39. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

40. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

41. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

42. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

43. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

44. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

45. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

46. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

47. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

48. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

49. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

13. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

14. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

15. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

16. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

18. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

19. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

20. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

21. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

22. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

23. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

24. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

25. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

26. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

27. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

28. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

29. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

30. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

31. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

32. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

33. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

34. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

35. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

36. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

37. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

38. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

39. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

40. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

41. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

42. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

43. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

44. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

45. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

46. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

47. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

48. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

49. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tylerg

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

13. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

14. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

15. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

16. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

18. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

19. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

20. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

21. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

22. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

23. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

24. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

25. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

26. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

27. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

28. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

29. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

30. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

31. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

32. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

33. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

34. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

35. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

36. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

37. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

38. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

39. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

40. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

41. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

42. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

43. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

44. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

45. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

46. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

47. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

48. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

49. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

50. Tylerg needs 4   -- Sept 3-7, 2011
Daughters first trip/B-day @6

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## tylerg

Hi Its Tessa's first visit and her b-day.
Pleas if anyway I can get 2 that would be awesome.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Disneydreamsdancer

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

13. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

14. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

15. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

16. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

18. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

19. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

20. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

21. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

22. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

23. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

24. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

25. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

26. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

27. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

28. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

29. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

30. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

31. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

32. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

33. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

34. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

35. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

36. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

37. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

38. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

39. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

40. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

41. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

42. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

43. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

44. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

45. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

46. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!) 

47. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

48. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

49. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

50. Tylerg needs 4 -- Sept 3-7, 2011
Daughters first trip/B-day @6

51. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22 - 25, 2012
It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from new zealand!! 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

13. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

14. mom2rtk needs 2 or 3 -- December 1-10, 2011

15. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

16. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

17. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

18. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

19. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

20. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 2011

21. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

22. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

23. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

24. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

25. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

26. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

27. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

28. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

29. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

30. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

31. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

32. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

33. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

34. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

35. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

36. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

37. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

38. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

39. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

40. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

41. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

42. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

43. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

44. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

45. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

46. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

47. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

48. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

49. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

50. Tylerg needs 4 -- Sept 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

51. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from new zealand!! 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mom2rtk

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

13. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

14. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

15. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

17. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

18. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

19. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

20. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

21. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

22. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

23. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

24. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

25. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

26. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

27. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

28. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

29. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

30. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

31. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

32. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

33. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

34. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

35. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

36. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

37. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

38. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

40. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

41. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

42. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

43. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

44. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

45. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

46. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

47. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

48. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

49. Tylerg needs 4 -- Sept 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

50. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from new zealand!! 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

13. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

14. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

15. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

17. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

18. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

19. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

20. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

21. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

22. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

23. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

24. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

25. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

26. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

27. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

28. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

29. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

30. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

31. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

32. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

33. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

34. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

35. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

36. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

37. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

38. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

40. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

41. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

42. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

43. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

44. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

45. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

46. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

47. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

48. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

49. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

50. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from new zealand!! 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## sammatt

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

13. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

14. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

15. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

17. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

18. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

19. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

20. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

21. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

22. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

23. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

24. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

25. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

26. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

27. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

28. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

29. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

30. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

31. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

32. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

33. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

34. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

35. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

36. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

37. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

38. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

40. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

41. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

42. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

43. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

44. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

45. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

46. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

47. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

48. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

49. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

50. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from new zealand!!

51. sammatt needs 4, but 2 would be great, also -- October 13-17, 2011 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future*.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

13. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

14. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

15. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

17. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

18. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

19. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

20. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

21. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

22. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

23. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

24. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

25. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

26. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

27. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

28. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

29. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

30. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

31. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

32. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

33. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

34. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

35. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

36. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

37. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

38. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

40. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

41. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

42. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

43. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

44. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

45. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

46. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

47. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

48. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

49. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

50. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from new zealand!!

51. sammatt needs 4, but 2 would be great, also -- October 13-17, 2011 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## rnewton2

1. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

2. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

3. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

4. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

5. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

6. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

7. Belle Ella needs 1 to 4 -- September 2-5, 2011

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

9. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

10. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

11. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

12. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

13. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

14. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

15. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

16. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

17. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

18. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

19. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

20. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

21. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

22. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

23. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

24. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

25. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

26. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

27. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

28. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

29. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

30. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

31. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

32. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

33. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

34. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

35. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

36. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

37. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

38. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

39. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

40. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

41. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

42. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

43. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

44. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

45. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

46. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

47. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

48. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

49. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

50. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from new zealand!!

51. sammatt needs 4, but 2 would be great, also -- October 13-17, 2011 

52. rnewton2 needs 4 or 5---January 4-9, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 2-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 --October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. M&M-Mommy needs 1 -- August 25, 2011

14. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

15. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

16. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

17. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

18. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

19. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

20. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

21. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

22. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

23. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

24. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

25. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

26. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

27. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

28. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

29. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

30. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

31. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

32. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

33. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

34. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

35. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

36. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

37. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

38. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

39. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

40. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

41. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

42. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

43. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

44. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

45. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

46. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

47. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

48. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

49. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from new zealand!!

50. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

51. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 2-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from new zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 15-16, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mysteriouspnai

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25th to December 8th, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


Updating my dates


----------



## Belle Ella

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Rock K

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4  --  October 7-11, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ducky_love

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2012

52. ducky_love needs 2 -- Octover 4 - 10, 2011


----------



## mitchwebb

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2012

52. ducky_love needs 2 -- Octover 4 - 10, 2011

53. mitchwebb needs 4 April 7-10 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Rock K

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

52. ducky_love needs 2 -- Octover 4 - 10, 2011

53. mitchwebb needs 4 April 7-10 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

52. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

53. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## LoveMyTwoPrincesses

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

52. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

53. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## LoveMyTwoPrincesses

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

_6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011_

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

52. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

53. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Chereya

Woohoo!  You're there, Belle Ella!  Have a great trip with lots of magical memories made!


----------



## LoveMyTwoPrincesses

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

_6. Belle Ella needs 1 -- September 1-5, 2011_

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

52. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

53. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 2012

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- October 21-24, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

52. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

53. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## starshine514

1. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- October 20, 2011

2. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

3. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

4. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

5. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

6. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 2012

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

8. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

9. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

10. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

11. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

12. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

13. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

14. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

15. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

16. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

17. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

18. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

19. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

20. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

21. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

23. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

24. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

25. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

26. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

27. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

28. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

29. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

30. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

31. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

32. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

33. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

34. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

35. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

36. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

37. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

38. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

39. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

40. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

41. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

42. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

43. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

44. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

45. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

46. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

47. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

48. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

49. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

50. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

51. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

52. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

53. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## JaxsonsMom

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 2012

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. JonathonKGutierrez needs 2 -- September 3-5, 2011

29. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

30. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

31. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

32. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

33. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

34. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

35. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

36. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

37. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

38. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

39. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

40. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

41. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

42. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

43. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

44. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

45. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

46. Tylerg needs 4 -- September 3-7, 2011
* Daughters first trip/B-day @6

47. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

48. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

49. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

50. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

51. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

52. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

That's awesome!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also Dec 17 - 20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

43. toodles2009 needs 1 to 3 -- September 5-8, 2011
First trip for my sons.

44. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

45. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

46. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

47. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

48. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

49. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

50. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011 
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## TinkF

** Updated 9/8 **
1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- Oct 15-17, 2011 First time DL. So excited.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________







Come check out my Never-Ending TR!
New PTR - Updated 7/26


----------



## Carolwoodpr

** Updated 9/8 **
1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- Oct 15-17, 2011 First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15 - 19, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## ladylyons

** Updated 9/8 **
1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- Oct 15-17, 2011 First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15 - 19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 or 5 - October 21-26, 2011 or Dec. 2011
would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011 or 
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Raya

I'm sorry to be a newb, but I'm planning my first trip to DisneyLand... what is the TT Morning Madness? Can I buy tickets somewhere? : If this has been answered somewhere in the previous 101 pages, just point me to it. Sorry again.


----------



## M&M-Mommy

Raya-
Mickeys Toontown Madness..is where Toontown opens up 1 hour early (on select days)- for those who have tickets.
Its a great way to really enjoy Toontown..especially if you have little ones. You can go meet the Characters without long waits and enjoy short lines for the rides. 
When we were there (end of August) we were able to see Mickey, Minnie, Donald, Goofy, Pluto, Chip and Dale..get pictures and autographs with all of them..Roger Rabbit and the roller coaster (3 times in a row..walking right on) all in less than an hour..before it opened to the public. They also give you a cute button that you are a honorary citizen of towntown. I have heard there is a little parade too..but we missed that..either because we were a little late or we were on Roger Rabbit. ??Not sure.
The tickets are sold with vacation packages (tickets/hotel combo) sold through Disney or other vendors like Costco and AAA. This trip..we found that if you are a AAA member (roadside membership) - they sell a ticket package (called the "Passport Plus" tickets) that comes with these tickets without having to get a hotel. The other nice thing about the AAA package is the tickets are cheaper and it comes with FREE PARKING at Mickey and Friends as well as the preferred seating, discount card and lanyard and pin. 
I will say that the Toontown tickets are NOT advertised with this package..and have hear others that have purchased these and they did not come with them. So it is a hit or miss...but I think well worth the chance! Especially for $211 for an Adult 5 Day hopper ticket!! (No..you don't have to get the 5 day one..they sell 3,4 and 5 day tickets)

Sometimes you can find them on ebay or craigslist for sale too. This list is for people that would like to get tickets from fellow Dis'er that did not use theirs and are sharing the pixie dust!! 
I hope this helps you.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011 or 
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011 or 
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## dnamertz

** Daily Bump 9/11 **
1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011 or
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

53. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Keurigirl

ToodlesRN I have three tix for you!  PM me back!


----------



## ToodlesRN

KeuriGirl~ Sent you a PM!!


----------



## Belle Ella

Thanks for spreading the magic Keurigirl!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

_16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201_

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

53. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Disney Addicted

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

_16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201_

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

53. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

54.  Disney Addicted needs 4 - October 10-13, 2012
* taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL.  Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW.  Thanks!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Holldoll777

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

53. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

54. Disney Addicted needs 4 - October 10-13, 2012
* taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

55. Holldoll777 needs 9 - October 16-23, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

_16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201_

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

53. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

54. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

55. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## scrappingpickle

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011
      *it's my 4 kids first trip to DL.

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

53. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

54. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

55. Holldoll777 needs 4 -- October 16-23, 2011


----------



## TroyFamily

** Daily Bump 9/13 ** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

53. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

54. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

55. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

56. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011 (Family Trip for 3rd B-day)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

_16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201_

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

_28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011_

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

53. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

54. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

55. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

56. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011 (Family Trip for 3rd B-day)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

_16. DisSarahK needs 4 -- September 12-16, 201_

17. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

18. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

19. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

20. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

21. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

22. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

23. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

24. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

25. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

26. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

27. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

_28. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011_

29. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

30. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

31. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_32. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

33. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

34. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

35. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

36. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

37. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

38. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

39. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

40. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

41. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

42. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

43. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

44. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

45. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

46. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

47. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

48. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

49. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

50. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

51. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

52. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

53. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

54. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

55. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

56. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011 (Family Trip for 3rd B-day)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## cypressmom

Quick question.  If I have two passes to share, do I offer them to the top person (who may be asking for 3 or 4) or offer them to the first person requesting 2?  Depending on what my husband and I decide to see/do on our trip, we may have passes to share.


----------



## Belle Ella

cypressmom said:


> Quick question.  If I have two passes to share, do I offer them to the top person (who may be asking for 3 or 4) or offer them to the first person requesting 2?  Depending on what my husband and I decide to see/do on our trip, we may have passes to share.



Here's what I just wrote in a PM:

Honestly, it's up to you on who you want to send them out to although it's 'prederred' that we go in order of the list, so those who have been waiting longer can receive them, even if they have to get them a few at a time.

Thanks for looking to spread the magic!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

_4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011_

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

17. Smiles33 needs 3 -- September 16-18, 2011
* Taking 5 year old and 2 year old for the first time!!!!

18. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

19. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

20. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

21. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

22. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

23. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

24. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

25. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

26. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

_27. Mysteriouspnai needs 2 -- September 14-17, 2011_

28. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

29. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

30. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_31. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

32. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

33. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

34. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

35. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

36. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

37. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

38. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

39. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

40. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

41. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

42. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

43. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

44. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

45. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

46. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

47. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

48. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

49. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

50. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

51. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

52. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

53. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

54. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

55. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

_4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011_

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

17. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

18. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

19. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

20. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

21. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

22. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

24. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

25. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

26. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

28. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_29. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

30. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

31. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2011

32. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

33. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

34. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

36. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

37. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

38. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

39. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

40. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

41. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

42. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

43. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

44. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

45. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

46. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

47. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

48. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

49. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

50. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

51. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

52. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

53. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## rainyday77

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

17. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

18. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

19. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

20. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

21. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

22. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

24. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

25. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

26. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

28. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

29. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

30. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

31. rainyday77 needs 3 or 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

32. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

33. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

34. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

36. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

37. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

38. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

39. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

40. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

41. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

42. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

43. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

44. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

45. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

46. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

47. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

48. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

49. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

50. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

51. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

52. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

53. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011
_
4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011_

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

17. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

18. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

19. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

20. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

21. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

22. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

24. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

25. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

26. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

28. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_29. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

30. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

31. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

32. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

33. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

34. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

36. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

37. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

38. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

39. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

40. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

41. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

42. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

43. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

44. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

45. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

46. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

47. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

48. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

49. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

50. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

51. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

52. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

53. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## LoveMyTwoPrincesses

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

_4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011_

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present (can make do with 3)

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

17. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

18. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

19. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

20. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

21. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

22. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

24. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

25. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

26. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

28. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_29. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

30. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

31. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

32. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

33. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

34. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

36. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

37. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

38. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

39. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

40. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

41. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

42. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

43. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

44. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

45. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

46. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

47. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

48. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

49. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

50. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

51. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

52. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

53. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

_4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011_

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

_15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011_

16. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

17. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

18. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

_19. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011_

20. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

21. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

22. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

24. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

25. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

26. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

28. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_29. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

30. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

31. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

32. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

33. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

34. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

36. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

37. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

38. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

39. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

40. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

41. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

42. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

43. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

44. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

45. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

46. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

47. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

48. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

49. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

50. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

51. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

52. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

53. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ricardol

1. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- October 10-15, 2011

2. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

3. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

4. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

5. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

7. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

8. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

9. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

10. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

11. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

12. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

13. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

14. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

15. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

16. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

17. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

18. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

19. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

20. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

21. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

22. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

23. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

24. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

25. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

26. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

27. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

28. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

29. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

30. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

31. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

32. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

33. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

34. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

35. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

36. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

37. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

38. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

39. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

40. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

41. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

42. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

43. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

44. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

45. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

46. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

47. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

48. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

49. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

50. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

51. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

52. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

53. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

54. ricardol needs 2 or 3  --- October 27 -  November 2, 2011
*DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

2. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

_3. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011_

4. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

6. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

7. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

8. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

9. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

10. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

11. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

12. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

13. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

_14. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011_

15. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

16. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

17. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

18. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

19. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

20. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

21. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

22. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

23. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

24. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

25. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

27. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_28. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

29. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

30. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

31. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

32. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

33. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

34. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

35. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

36. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

37. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

38. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

39. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

40. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

41. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

42. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

43. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

44. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

45. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

46. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

47. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

48. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

49. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

50. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

51. Holldoll777 needs 9 -- October 16-23, 2011

52. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

53. ricardol needs 2 to 3  -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## scrappingpickle

Will you change HollDoll777 to 3 instead of 9.  She is my sister and didn't realize that I had already put my name on the list.  Thanks.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

2. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

_3. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011_

4. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

6. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

7. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

8. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

9. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

10. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

11. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

12. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

13. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

_14. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011_

15. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

16. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

17. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

18. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

19. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

20. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

21. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

22. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

23. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

24. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

25. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

27. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_28. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

29. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

30. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

31. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

32. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

33. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

34. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

35. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

36. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

37. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

38. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

39. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

40. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

41. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

42. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

43. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

44. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

45. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

46. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

47. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

48. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

49. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

50. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

51. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

52. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

53. ricardol needs 2 to 3  -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Mouse13

I'm so excited that we made it to the top of the list! Only 31 days until our Halloween trip! Thanks to everyone on the DisBoards who has shared vouchers so far!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

2. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

_3. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011_

4. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

6. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

7. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

8. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

9. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

10. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

11. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

12. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

13. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

_14. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011_

15. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

16. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

17. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

_18. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011_

19. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

20. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

21. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

22. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

23. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

24. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

25. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

27. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_28. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

29. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

30. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

31. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

32. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

33. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

34. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

35. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

36. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

37. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

38. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

39. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

40. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

41. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

42. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

43. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

44. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

45. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

46. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

47. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

48. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

49. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

50. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

51. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

52. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

53. ricardol needs 2 to 3  -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

2. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

_3. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011_

4. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

6. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

7. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

8. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

9. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

10. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

11. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_12. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

13. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

_14. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011_

15. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

16. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

17. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

_18. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011_

19. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

20. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

21. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

22. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

23. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

24. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

25. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

27. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_28. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

29. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

30. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

31. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

32. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

33. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

34. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

35. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

36. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

37. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

38. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

39. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

40. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

41. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

42. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

43. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

44. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

45. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

46. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

47. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

48. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

49. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

50. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

51. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

52. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

53. ricardol needs 2 to 3  -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## larina

1. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

2. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

3. catrinabeach needs 3 to 5 -- September 16-23, 2011

4. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

6. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

7. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

8. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

9. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

10. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

11. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

12. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

13. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

14. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011

15. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

16. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

17. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

18. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011

19. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

20. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

21. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

22. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

23. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

24. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

25. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

26. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

27. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

28. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011

29. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011

30. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

31. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

32. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

33. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

34. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

35. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

36. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

37. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

38. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

39. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

40. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

41. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

42. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

43. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

44. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

45. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

46. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

47. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

48. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

49. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

50. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

51. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

52. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

53. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

54. larina needs 6-8 --  December 23 to December 27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

2. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

3. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011
* Also going January 2012

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

5. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011

6. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

7. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

8. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

9. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

10. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_11. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

12. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

_13. acsherrill needs 6 -- September 20-24 2011_

14. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

15. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

16. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

_17. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011_

18. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

19. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

20. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

21. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

22. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

23. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

24. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

25. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

26. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_27. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

_28. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011_

29. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

30. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

31. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

32. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

33. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

34. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

35. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

36. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

37. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

38. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

39. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

40. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

41. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

42. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

43. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

44. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

45. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

46. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

47. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

48. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

49. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

50. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

51. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

52. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

53. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## smile145

I will have two tickets to give away but I am not sure if I will get them in time.  My package is paid for in full but I haven't received anything in the mail yet.  Our trip at Disneyland starts 10/16 but we leave for our vacation on 10/9.  Will I get my tickets in time?  Do I need to call?  If I get them in time, I will post again and I will have 2 morning madness tickets to give away.


----------



## Belle Ella

smile145 said:


> I will have two tickets to give away but I am not sure if I will get them in time.  My package is paid for in full but I haven't received anything in the mail yet.  Our trip at Disneyland starts 10/16 but we leave for our vacation on 10/9.  Will I get my tickets in time?  Do I need to call?  If I get them in time, I will post again and I will have 2 morning madness tickets to give away.



I think they usually arrive about 2 weeks before? I've never booked packages myself, but you still have time. My guess is that you'll get them sometime next week if not today or tomorrow.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

2. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

3. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011
* Also going January 2012

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

_5. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011_

6. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

7. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

8. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

9. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

10. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_11. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

12. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

13. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

14. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

15. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

_16. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011_

17. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

18. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

19. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

20. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

21. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

22. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

23. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

24. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

25. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_26. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

_27. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011_

28. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

30. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

31. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

32. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

33. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

34. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

35. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

36. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

37. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

38. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

39. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

40. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

41. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

42. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

43. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

44. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

45. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

46. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

47. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

48. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

49. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

50. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

51. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

52. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

2. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

3. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011
* Also going January 2012

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

_5. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011_

6. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

7. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

8. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

9. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

10. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_11. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

12. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

13. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

14. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

15. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

_16. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011_

17. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

18. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

19. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

20. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

21. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

22. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

23. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

24. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

25. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_26. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

_27. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011_

28. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

30. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

31. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

32. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

33. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

34. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

35. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

36. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

37. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

38. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

39. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

40. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

41. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

42. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

43. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

44. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

45. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

46. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

47. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

48. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

49. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

50. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

51. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

52. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Mouse13 needs 3 -- October 22-29, 2011

2. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

3. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011
* Also going January 2012

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

_5. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011_

6. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

7. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

8. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

9. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

10. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_11. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

12. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

13. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

14. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

15. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

_16. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011_

17. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

18. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

19. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

20. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

21. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

22. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

23. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

24. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

25. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_26. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

_27. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011_

28. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

29. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

30. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

31. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

32. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

33. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

34. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

35. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

36. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

37. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

38. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

39. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

40. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

41. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

42. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

43. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

44. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

45. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

46. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

47. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

48. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

49. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

50. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

51. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

52. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011
* Also going January 2012 (need 6).

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

_4. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011_

5. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

6. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

7. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

8. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

9. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_10. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

11. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

12. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

13. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

14. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

_15. Kez518 needs 3 to 9 -- September 20-27,2011_

16. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

17. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

18. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

19. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

20. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

21. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

22. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

23. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

24. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_25. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

_26. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011_

27. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

28. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

29. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

30. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

31. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

32. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

33. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

34. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

35. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

36. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

37. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

38. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

39. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

40. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

41. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

42. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

43. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

44. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

45. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

46. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

47. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

48. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

49. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

50. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

51. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011
* Also going January 2012 (need 6).

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

_4. Chereya needs 8 -- September 24-28, 2011_

5. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

6. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

7. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

8. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

9. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_10. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

11. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

12. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

13. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

14. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

15. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

16. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

17. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

18. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

19. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

20. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

21. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

22. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

23. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_24. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

_25. DisneyfanSweetie needs 2 -- September 23-28, 2011_

26. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

27. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

28. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

29. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

30. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

31. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

32. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

33. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

34. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

35. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

36. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

37. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

38. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

39. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

40. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

41. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

42. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

43. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

44. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

45. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

46. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

47. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

48. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

49. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

50. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011
* Also going January 2012 (need 6).

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

4. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

5. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

6. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

7. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

8. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_9. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

10. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

11. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

12. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

13. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

14. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

15. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

16. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

17. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

18. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

19. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

20. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

21. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

22. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_23. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

24. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

25. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

26. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

27. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

28. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

29. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

30. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

31. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

32. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

33. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

34. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

35. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

36. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

37. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

38. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

39. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

40. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

41. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

42. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

43. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

44. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

45. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

46. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

47. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

48. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Belle Ella needs 2 -- October 2-4, 2011
* Also going January 2012 (need 6)

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

4. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

5. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

6. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

7. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

8. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_9. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

10. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

11. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

12. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

13. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

14. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

15. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

16. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

17. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

18. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

19. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

20. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

21. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

22. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_23. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

24. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

25. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

26. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

27. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

28. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

29. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

_30. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!_

31. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

32. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

33. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

34. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

35. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

36. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

37. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

38. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

39. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

40. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

41. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

42. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

43. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

44. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

45. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

46. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

47. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

48. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Chereya

Just dropping back in to say goodbye to the list.    Hopefully I'll have another trip planned for the future so I can be back on it again!


----------



## Belle Ella

Chereya said:


> Just dropping back in to say goodbye to the list.    Hopefully I'll have another trip planned for the future so I can be back on it again!



Sorry you weren't able to be on the receiving end this time. When you've got your next trip planned hopefully you'll have different results.

Updating the list in a few moments. I received vouchers from Mouse13 in the mail today! Thank you so much for spreading the magic. And thanks to everyone else who has shared recently.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

6. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

7. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_8. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

9. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

10. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

11. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

12. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

14. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

15. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

17. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

18. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

19. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

20. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

21. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

_22. bellazachmom needs 5 -- September 2011_

23. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

24. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

25. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

26. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

27. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

28. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

_29. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!_

30. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

31. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

32. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

33. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

34. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

35. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

36. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

37. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

38. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

39. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

40. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

41. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

42. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

43. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

44. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

45. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

46. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

47. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

6. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

7. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_8. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

9. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

10. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

11. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

12. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

14. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

15. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

17. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

18. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

19. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

20. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

21. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

22. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

24. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

25. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

26. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

27. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

_28. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!_

29. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

30. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

31. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

32. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

33. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

34. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

35. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

36. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

37. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

38. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

39. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

40. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

41. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

42. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

43. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

44. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

45. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

46. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## smile145

I have 2 tickets to give away.  I am not sure if I am doing this right so checking in.  I sent a PM to the first name on the list, haydeecm, 2 days ago but did not hear back.  Should I move to the next name on the list?  I cannot wait long because leaving on my trip in a few days (going to other places before DLR) and need to mail before I leave.

Thanks!


----------



## Sally_fan

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

6. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

7. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

8. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011

9. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

10. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

11. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

12. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

14. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

15. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

17. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

18. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

19. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

20. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

21. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

22. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

24. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

25. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

26. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

27. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

28. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!

29. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

30. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

31. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

32. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

33. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

34. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

35. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

36. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

37. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

38. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

39. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

40. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

41. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

42. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

43. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

44. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

45. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

46. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

47. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

smile145 said:


> I have 2 tickets to give away.  I am not sure if I am doing this right so checking in.  I sent a PM to the first name on the list, haydeecm, 2 days ago but did not hear back.  Should I move to the next name on the list?  I cannot wait long because leaving on my trip in a few days (going to other places before DLR) and need to mail before I leave.
> 
> Thanks!



Personally, I give 24 hours to respond before moving on to the next person on the list. It's entirely your call, however.


----------



## Butterfly123

I have two tickets left to give away, and I also sent a PM to haydeecm.  If you want to send to the next person on the list, I can give her a few more days to respond to my PM before I go down the list.  That way you get your tickets sent out, and she gets a little longer to respond.


----------



## smile145

Butterfly123 said:


> I have two tickets left to give away, and I also sent a PM to haydeecm.  If you want to send to the next person on the list, I can give her a few more days to respond to my PM before I go down the list.  That way you get your tickets sent out, and she gets a little longer to respond.



Hi,
I've moved on.  I would suggest you do as well because someone else sent me a PM that they already sent haydeecm tickets so maybe that is why he/she is not responding to our offers of tickets.  Either way it looks like he/she is getting tickets!


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

6. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

7. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_8. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

9. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

10. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

11. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

12. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

14. Haley's mom needs 6 -- June 2012
* I know it's early, but this will be the families first trip to DL.

15. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

16. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

17. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

18. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

19. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

20. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

21. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

22. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

24. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

25. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

26. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

27. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

_28. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!_

29. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

30. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

31. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

32. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

33. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

34. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

35. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

36. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

37. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

38. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

39. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

40. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

41. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

42. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

43. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

44. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

45. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

46. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

47. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

6. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

7. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_8. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

9. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

10. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

11. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

12. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

14. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

16. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

17. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

18. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

20. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

21. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

22. kailuagirl needs 3 -- December 2011
* Also need 5 for June 2012

23. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL.

24. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

25. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

26. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

_27. cathicool needs 5 -- September 29 to October 2, 2011
* First time going to DL!_

28. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

29. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

30. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

31. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

32. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

33. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

34. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

35. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

36. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

37. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

38. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

39. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

40. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

41. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

42. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

43. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

44. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

45. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

46. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

6. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

7. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_8. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

9. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

10. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

11. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

12. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

14. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

16. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

17. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

18. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

20. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

21. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

22. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

_23. belkisima needs 5 -- October 2-6, 2011
* First visit to DL_

24. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

25. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

26. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

27. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

28. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

29. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

30. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

31. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

32. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

33. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

_34. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011_

35. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

36. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

37. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

38. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

39. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

40. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

41. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

42. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

43. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

44. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

45. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. LoveMyTwoPrincesses needs 3 to 5 -- October 15-20, 2011

6. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

7. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_8. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

9. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

10. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

11. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

12. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

14. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

16. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

17. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

18. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

19. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

20. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

21. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

22. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

23. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

24. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

25. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

26. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

27. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

28. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

29. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

30. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

31. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

32. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

_33. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011_

34 mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

35. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

36. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

37. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

38. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

39. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

40. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

41. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

42. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

43. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

44. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_7. ConnieB needs 3 -- September 22 to October 7, 2011_

8. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

9. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

10. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

11. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

13. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

14. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

15. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

16. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

17. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

18. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

19. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

20. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

21. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

22. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

23. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

24. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

25. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

26. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

27. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

28. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

29. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

30. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

31. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

_32. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011_

33. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

34. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

35. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

36. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

37. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

38. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

39. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

40. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

41. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

42. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

43. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

_30. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011_

_31. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011_

32. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

33. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

34. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

35. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

36. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

37. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

38. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

39. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

40. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

41. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

42. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

_30. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011_

_31. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011_

32. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

33. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

34. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

35. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

36. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

37. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

38. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

39. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

40. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

41. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

42. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mousireid

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

30. Rock K needs 4 -- October 7-11, 2011

31. ducky_love needs 2 -- October 4-10, 2011

32. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

33. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

34. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

35. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

36. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

37. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!

38. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

39. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

40. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

41. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

42. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

43. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27 - 30 March 2012 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## dnamertz

Do these passes expire after a certain number of days?


----------



## Belle Ella

dnamertz said:


> Do these passes expire after a certain number of days?



They do expire, but I believe it's at the end of January and new ones will be available before then.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

31. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

32. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

33. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

34. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

_35. Disney Addicted needs 4 -- October 10-13, 2012
* Taking 2 kids for one & only trip to DL. Airfare 3x the cost of going to WDW. Thanks!_

36. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

37. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

38. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

39. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

40. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

41. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

_28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great_

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

31. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

32. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

33. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

34. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

35. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

36. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

37. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

38. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

39. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

40. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## WDWFigment

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

31. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

32. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

33. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

34. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

35. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

36. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

37. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

38. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

39. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

40. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

41. WDWFigment needs 2 - November 16-21, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

_28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great_

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

31. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

32. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

33. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

34. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

35. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

36. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

37. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

38. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

39. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

40. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

41. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## lcvb

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

31. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

32. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

33. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

34. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

35. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

36. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

37. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

38. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

39. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

40. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

41. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011
42. Lcvb needs 4 - January 25 - 28, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

31. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

32. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

33. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

34. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

35. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

36. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

37. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

38. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

39. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

40. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

41. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

42. Lcvb needs 4 - January 25 - 28, 2012

43.   Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 - Jan 2-6, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## keishashadow

Canadian Disney Mom;42947458]1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

31. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

32. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

33. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

34. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

35. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

36. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

37. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

38. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

39. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

40. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

41. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

42. Lcvb needs 4 - January 25 - 28, 2012

43. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 - Jan 2-6, 2012

44.  Keishashadow needs 2  -  February 7 - 10, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## alicia1506

Canadian Disney Mom;42947458]1. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- November 10-22, 2011

2. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

3. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

4. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

5. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

6. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

7. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

8. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

9. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

10. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

11. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

31. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

32. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

33. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

34. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

35. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

36. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

37. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

38. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

39. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

40. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

41. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

42. Lcvb needs 4 - January 25 - 28, 2012

43. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 - Jan 2-6, 2012

44. Keishashadow needs 2 - February 7 - 10, 2012

45. Alicia1506 needs 3 - November 6-8, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## haydeecm

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

4. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

5. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

6. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

7. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

8. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

9. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

10. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

12. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

13. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

14. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

15. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

16. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011

17. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011

18. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

19. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

20. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

21. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

22. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011

23. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

24. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

25. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

26. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

27. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

28. sammatt needs 4 -- October 13-17, 2011
*As little as 2 would be great

29. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

30. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

31. TinkF needs 4 -- October 15-17, 2011
* First time DL. So excited.

32. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011

33. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

34. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

35. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

36. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

37. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

38. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

39. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

40. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

41. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

42. Lcvb needs 4 - January 25 - 28, 2012

43. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 - Jan 2-6, 2012

44. Keishashadow needs 2 - February 7 - 10, 2012

45. Alicia1506 needs 3 - November 6-8, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

4. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

5. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

6. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

7. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

8. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

9. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

10. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

11. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

12. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

13. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

14. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

_15. 4evrdisney needs 4 -- October 15-20, 2011_

_16. monicatb needs 5 -- October 17-18, 2011_

17. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

18. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

19. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

20. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

_21. scrappingpickle needs 6 -- October 16-20, 2011_

22. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

23. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

24. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

25. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

26. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

27. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

28. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

_29. Carolwoodpr needs 3 -- October 15-19, 2011_

30. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

31. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

_32. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011_

33. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

34. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

35. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

36. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

37. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

38. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

39. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

40. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

41. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

42. Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. Jacs1234 needs 7 -- November 25 to December 8, 2011

4. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

5. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

6. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

7. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

8. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

9. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

_10. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey_

11. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

12. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

13. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

14. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

15. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

16. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

17. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

18. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

19. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

20. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

21. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

22. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

23. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

24. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

25. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

26. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

27. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

_28. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011_

29. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

30. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

31. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

32. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

33. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

34. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

35. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

36. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

37. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

38. Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## jacs1234

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. Jacs1234 needs 2 -- November 25 to December 7, 2011 (edited at I'm getting some     tickets but still need 2 more for our whole party.

4. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

5. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

6. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

7. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

8. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

9. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

10. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

11. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

12. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

13. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

14. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

15. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

16. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

17. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

18. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

19. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

20. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

21. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

22. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

23. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

24. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

25. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

26. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

27. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

28. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

29. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

30. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

31. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

32. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

33. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

34. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

35. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

36. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

37. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

38. Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## jacs1234

Removing myself from the list as some generous people have given me their tickets.  Thank you so much guys.

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

5. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011

6. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

7. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

8. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

9. RuthieT needs 3 -- October 18-25, 2011
* First trip for our 1.5 yr old and she LOVES Mickey

10. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

11. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

12. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

13. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

14. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

15. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

16. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

17. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

18. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

19. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

20. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

21. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

22. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

23. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

24. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

25. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011

26. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

27. Holldoll777 needs 3 -- October 16-23, 2011

28. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

29. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

30. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

31. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

32. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

33. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

34. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

35. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

36. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

37. Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_5. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011_

6. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

7. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

8. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

9. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

10. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

11. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

12. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

13. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

14. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

15. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

16. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

17. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

18. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

19. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

20. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

21. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

22. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

_24. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- October 21-26, 2011
* Would love to have some for my 3 year olds birthday trip in October with Grandma who hasn't seen the show. Also going December 2011_

25. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

26. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

27. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

28. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

29. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

30. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

31. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

32. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

33. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

34. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

35. Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

_5. tzeitel needs 3 to 7 -- October 24-28, 2011_

6. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

7. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

8. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

9. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

10. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

11. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

12. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

13. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

14. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

15. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

16. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

17. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

18. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

19. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

20. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

21. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

22. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

23. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

24. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

25. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

26. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

_27. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience._

28. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

29. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

30. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

31. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

32. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

33. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

34. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

35. Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

5. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

6. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

7. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

8. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

10. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

11. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

12. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

13. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

14. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

15. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

16. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

17. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

18. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

19. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

20. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

21. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

22. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

23. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

24. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

25. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

_26. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience._

27. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

28. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

29. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

30. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

31. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

32. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

33. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

34. Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## RuthieT

Add me for September 2012! for 4 tickets


----------



## starshine514

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

5. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

6. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

7. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

8. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

10. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

11. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

12. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

13. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

14. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

15. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

16. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

17. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

18. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

19. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

20. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

21. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

22. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

23. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

24. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

25. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

26. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

27. larina needs 6 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

28. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

29. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

30. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

31. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

32. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

33. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

34. Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011

35. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- November 3-6, 2011
* Also December 17-20, 2011

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

5. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

6. MrsJackSparrow4life needs 7 -- November 3-8, 2011

7. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

8. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

9. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

10. Guatemommy needs 3 -- November 4-5, 2011
* First DL trip ever!

11. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

12. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

13. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

14. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

15. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

16. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

17. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

18. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

19. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

20. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

21. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

22. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

23. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

24. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011

25. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.

26. ricardol needs 2 to 3 -- October 27 to November 2, 2011
* DD4 first trip to DL. Idc if my wife goes alone with her, just want DD to have the experience.

27. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

28. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

29. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

30. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011

31. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

32. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

33. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

34. Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011

35. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## starshine514

Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011
aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012
 starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- December 17-20, 2011
spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3
Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011
mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011
dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.
 Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012
VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012
rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012
kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012
shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011
scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012
iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!
 Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
 Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012
disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!
 rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012
mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012
ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011
Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011
TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day.
 larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)
 Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012
Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012
WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011
Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012
Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012
Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012
Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011
RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## aidensmom31

Adding my name!

Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 
aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 
starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- December 17-20, 2011 
spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 
Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 
Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 
mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 
dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences. 
Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 
VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 
rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012 
kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 
shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 
scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 
iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 
Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 
Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012 
disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 
rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 
mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 
ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 
Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 
TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 
larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 
Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 
Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 
WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 
Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 
Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 
Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 
Alicia1506 needs 3 -- November 6-8, 2011 
RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012
Aidensmom needs 4 December 30 2011-January 2, 2012


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## larina

Don't know why we lost the numbers and spaces, but I tried to clean it up. Hope it is ok!

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- December 17-20, 2011 

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

5. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

6. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

7. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

8. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

9. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

10. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

11. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

12. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

13. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

14. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

15. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

16. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

17. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

18. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

19. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

21. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

22. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

23. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

24. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

25. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

26. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

27. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

28. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

29. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

30. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

31. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

32. Aidensmom needs 4 December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## PrincessSitka

I would like 2 tickets.  We will b there March2 thru March 9.


----------



## canadadisney

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- December 17-20, 2011 

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

5. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

6. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

7. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

8. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

9. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

10. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

11. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

12. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

13. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

14. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

15. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

16. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

17. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

18. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

19. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

21. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

22. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

23. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

24. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

25. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

26. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

27. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

28. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

29. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

30. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

31. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

32. Aidensmom needs 4 December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

33. canadadisney needs 4 January 2-9, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## PrincessSitka

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- December 17-20, 2011 

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

5. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

6. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

7. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

8. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

9. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

10. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

11. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

12. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

13. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

14. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

15. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

16. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

17. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

18. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

19. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

21. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

22. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

23. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

24. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

25. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

26. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

27. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

28. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

29. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

30. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

31. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

32. Aidensmom needs 4 December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

33. canadadisney needs 4 January 2-9, 2012

34. PrincessSitka needs 2 March 2-9 2012


----------



## starshine514

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- December 17-20, 2011 

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

5. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

6. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

7. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

8. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

9. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

10. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

11. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

12. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

13. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

14. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

15. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

16. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

17. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

18. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

19. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

21. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

_22. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

23. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. _

24. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

25. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

26. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

27. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

28. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

29. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

30. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

31. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

32. Aidensmom needs 4 December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

33. canadadisney needs 4 January 2-9, 2012

34. PrincessSitka needs 2 March 2-9 2012 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- December 17-20, 2011 

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

5. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

6. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

7. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

8. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

9. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

10. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

11. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

12. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

13. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

14. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

15. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

16. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

17. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

18. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

19. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

21. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

22. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

23. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

24. larina needs 2 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland*

25. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

26. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

27. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

28. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

29. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

30. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

31. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

32. Aidensmom needs 4 December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

33. canadadisney needs 4 January 2-9, 2012

34. PrincessSitka needs 2 March 2-9 2012 

35. Disneyqueendenmark needs 3 December 23 - 24, 2011

35. dznycastle needs 4 ~ Dates are open!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## cinder-ellah

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- December 17-20, 2011 

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

5. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

6. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

7. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

8. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

9. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

10. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

11. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

12. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

13. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

14. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

15. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

16. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

17. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

18. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

19. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

21. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

22. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

23. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

24. larina needs 2 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland*

25. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

26. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

27. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

28. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

29. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

30. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

31. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

32. Aidensmom needs 4 December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

33. canadadisney needs 4 January 2-9, 2012

34. PrincessSitka needs 2 March 2-9 2012 

35. Disneyqueendenmark needs 3 December 23 - 24, 2011

35. dznycastle needs 4 ~ Dates are open!

36. cinder-ellah needs 4   Dec 2 - 8th, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Redo0418

I have sent a message to several people on the list as I have 3 vouchers from my Disneyland package for Toon Town but no one answers me - not even to say they don't need them.

Maybe I am contacting them wrong - how do I get their e-mail address?

My vouchers expire the end of January so would like someone to use them.

Thanks,

Robin


----------



## d1sneymom

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. starshine514 needs 3 or 4 -- December 17-20, 2011 

4. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

5. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

6. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

7. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

8. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

9. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

10. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

11. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

12. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

13. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

14. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

15. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

16. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

17. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

18. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

19. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

20. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

21. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

22. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

23. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

24. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

25. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

26. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

27. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

28. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

29. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

30. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

31. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

32. Aidensmom needs 4 December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

33. canadadisney needs 4 January 2-9, 2012

34. d1sneymom needs 3 Dec 6-9 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

You aren't doing it wrong. You message them and wait a bit (I have an opinion but don't know what's 'right' here) and move down the list. Then let us know who got them (we we can tell who didn't respond from who got them I suppose) so they can be removed from the list. 

I'm sorry you're having to contact so many. I think people forget to check their PMs here, but that's part of how you get the tix!


----------



## starshine514

Redo0418 said:


> I have sent a message to several people on the list as I have 3 vouchers from my Disneyland package for Toon Town but no one answers me - not even to say they don't need them.
> 
> Maybe I am contacting them wrong - how do I get their e-mail address?
> 
> My vouchers expire the end of January so would like someone to use them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Robin



Hi Robin, 
Something you might want to look at is this: the date the person last logged in. If there is a post of theirs handy, then you just click on their username and it will display their profile. If not, then you can search by username (it's an advanced search option) for their posts, find one, and then click on their username to see their profile. 

The first person on the list hasn't logged in since October 1.

The second person's dates are outside your range.

The third person is me! I check in daily and am hoping to hear from someone.  I would be happy to PM you my email address.

I suppose it's possible that people could be logging in be still be forgetting to check their PMs, but I would say that the people who haven't logged in during the past month are probably not going to respond in a timely fashion.


----------



## larina

I never thought about the last log in date, but it is a good marker, isn't it? One of the reasons I got addicted here and started coming every day was this thread and my hope for tickets. I sure hope these go to you since the 1st two aren't working out.


----------



## starshine514

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

_21. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

22. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. _

23. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

24. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

25. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 
_
26. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 _

27. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

28. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

29. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

30. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

31. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

32. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

33. d1sneymom needs 3 -- Dec 6-9 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## mousireid

Luckily I have a subsribe option on this thread too - and chose instant email notification every time a new post is up!  Although I am on the DIS often anyway   I am a wee bitty further down teh list but for a minute I thought you were talking to me!  Oh well onwards and upwards!


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

21. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

22. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

23. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

24. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

25. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

26. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

27. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

28. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

29. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

30. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

31. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

32. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

33. d1sneymom needs 3 -- Dec 6-9 2011

34. inluvwithbuzz needs 2-- Feb 5-10 2012 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## KrazyForTheMouse

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

21. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

22. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

23. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

24. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

25. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

26. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

27. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

28. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

29. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

30. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

31. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

32. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

33. d1sneymom needs 3 -- Dec 6-9 2011

34. inluvwithbuzz needs 2-- Feb 5-10 2012 

35. KrazyForTheMouse  Needs 4 please Nov 28 - Dec 2 , 2011
      (surprise Christmas for the kids   )

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

21. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

22. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

23. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

24. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

25. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

26. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

27. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

28. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

29. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

30. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

31. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

32. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

33. d1sneymom needs 3 -- Dec 6-9 2011

34. inluvwithbuzz needs 2-- Feb 5-10 2012 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## cinder-ellah

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

21. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

22. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

23. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

24. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

25. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

26. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

27. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

28. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

29. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

30. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

31. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

32. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

33. d1sneymom needs 3 -- Dec 6-9 2011

34. inluvwithbuzz needs 2-- Feb 5-10 2012 

35.  cinder-ellah needs 4 /  Dec 2 - 8th, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## oilrok

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

21. Dnamertz needs 3 to 5 -- November 15-18, 2011 

22. TroyFamily needs 3 -- November 15-17, 2011
* Family Trip for 3rd B-day. 

23. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

24. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

25. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

26. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 

27. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

28. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

29. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

30. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

31. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

32. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

33. d1sneymom needs 3 -- Dec 6-9 2011

34. inluvwithbuzz needs 2-- Feb 5-10 2012 

35. cinder-ellah needs 4 / Dec 2 - 8th, 2011

36.  oilrok needs 8 / Jan 1 - 8th, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

Is there some way to hold the formatting so the *bold stays bold* and the blue stays blue?


----------



## skiingfast

""larina"Is there some way to hold the formatting so the *bold stays bold* and the blue stays blue?"

Use the "Quote" button then remove the quote formatting brakets at the end of the quote.  Copy and paste  doesn't see the formatting for colors of bolding because it doesn't appear in the text.


----------



## isisisme

I have 2 vouchers that expire the end of Jan 2012. 

I have tried messaging a few people on the list, but I have not had any responses. Unfortunately, I do not have the time to message every day down the list. 

So, I thought I would post here and let someone contact me if they are interested.


----------



## hootey

Morning Madness? Tis one of the best things at DL. Make sure you have a great camera. You can get some of your best pics of kids/friends/family with characters. Great pics of the characters. Only a small amount of people are let in TT for madness. We go every visit, our boys are getting older and they still love it. Did I mention the great photos? Go if you can!!!!


----------



## Mouse13

Deleted post.


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

21. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

24. WDWFigment needs 2 -- November 16-21, 2011 


25. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

26. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

27. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

28. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

29. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

30. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

31. d1sneymom needs 3 -- Dec 6-9 2011

32. inluvwithbuzz needs 2-- Feb 5-10 2012 

33. cinder-ellah needs 4 / Dec 2 - 8th, 2011

34. oilrok needs 8 / Jan 1 - 8th, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## M&M-Mommy

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011 

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012 

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3 

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012 

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011 

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011 

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012 

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012 

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012 

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011 

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012 

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!! 

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew! 

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!! 

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012 

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012 

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011 

21. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May) 

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012 

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012 

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012 

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012 

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012 

27. RuthieT needs 4 - September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30 2011-January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. d1sneymom needs 3 -- Dec 6-9 2011

31. inluvwithbuzz needs 2-- Feb 5-10 2012 

32. cinder-ellah needs 4 / Dec 2 - 8th, 2011

33. oilrok needs 8 / Jan 1 - 8th, 2012. 

34. M&M-Mommy needs 3-5 for August 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

*I've gone back to the last time I edited the list and rechecked those who have added/removed their names. A few individuals were lost along the way so here is the **correct** list! I should be able to do daily bumps again to keep the list correctly updated.*

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

21. larina needs 4 to 7 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

34. KrazyForTheMouse Needs 4 -- November 28 to December 2, 2011
* surprise Christmas for the kids

35. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

36. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

21. larina needs 2 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

34. KrazyForTheMouse Needs 4 -- November 28 to December 2, 2011
* surprise Christmas for the kids

35. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

36. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Belle Ella said:


> *I've gone back to the last time I edited the list and rechecked those who have added/removed their names. A few individuals were lost along the way so here is the **correct** list! I should be able to do daily bumps again to keep the list correctly updated.*



Thanks for maintaining this Belle Ella!


----------



## larina

Yes, thank you so much for doing this. I've been trying to at least keep the bold bold and remove people from the list when their trip is over. I wasn't sure what to do about all the people tying up the list and not responding to people with tix.


----------



## larina

I edited my request number to 2-8 at least twice, and changed the note under my request. I really think people copy old lists, not always the most current one.


----------



## Belle Ella

larina said:


> I edited my request number to 2-8 at least twice, and changed the note under my request. I really think people copy old lists, not always the most current one.



That they definitely do. It still has your old # in my post so I'll go ahead and fix that now and I should be able to catch it if it happens again.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

21. larina needs 2 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

34. KrazyForTheMouse Needs 4 -- November 28 to December 2, 2011
* surprise Christmas for the kids

35. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

36. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

21. larina needs 2 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

_34. KrazyForTheMouse Needs 4 -- November 28 to December 2, 2011
* surprise Christmas for the kids_

35. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

36. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

21. larina needs 2 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

_34. KrazyForTheMouse Needs 4 -- November 28 to December 2, 2011
* surprise Christmas for the kids_

35. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

36. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## inluvwithbuzz

This is a question that has probably been asked hundreds of times. But what does it mean when someone on the list is highlighted in blue.


----------



## Belle Ella

inluvwithbuzz said:


> This is a question that has probably been asked hundreds of times. But what does it mean when someone on the list is highlighted in blue.



It's something I started doing to make it a little easier for me when editing the list. The italics in blue are for people who, based on the dates they gave us, have begun and are on their trips.


----------



## 6Smiles

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

21. larina needs 2 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

34. KrazyForTheMouse Needs 4 -- November 28 to December 2, 2011
* surprise Christmas for the kids

35. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

36. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

37. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14 - 23 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

21. larina needs 2 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

_34. KrazyForTheMouse Needs 4 -- November 28 to December 2, 2011
* surprise Christmas for the kids_

35. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

36. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

37. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011_

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

_20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011_

21. larina needs 2 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

_31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011_

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

34. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

35. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

36. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## utahbelle

spiderdust I have three tickets for you!  Let me know where u want me to mail them!


----------



## suzanneaz

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

21. larina needs 2 to 8 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland (to make up for a challenging trip in May)

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

34. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

35. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

36. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

37. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

21. larina needs 2 to 4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

34. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

35. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

36. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

37. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## dnamertz

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. aidan04 needs 4 -- February 1-4, 2012

3. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

4. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

5. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

6. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

7. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

8. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

9. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

10. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

11. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

12. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

13. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

14. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

15. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

16. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

17. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

18. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

19. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

20. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

21. larina needs 2 to 4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

22. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

23. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

24. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

25. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

26. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

27. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

28. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

29. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

30. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

31. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

32. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

33. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

34. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

35. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

36. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

37. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

38. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## aidan04

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. ladylyons needs 4 to 5 -- December 2011

20. larina needs 2 to 4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

21. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

22. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

23. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

24. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

25. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

26. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

27. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

28. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

29. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

30. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

31. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

32. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

33. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

34. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

35. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

36. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

37. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## ladylyons

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. ladylyons needs 4 -- December 18-26 2011 (finally have dates confirmed!!)

20. larina needs 2 to 4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

21. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

22. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

23. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

24. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

25. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

26. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

27. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

28. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

29. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

30. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

31. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

32. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

33. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

34. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

35. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

36. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

37. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## 94bruin

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. ladylyons needs 4 -- December 18-26 2011 (finally have dates confirmed!!)

20. larina needs 2 to 4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

21. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

22. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

23. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

24. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

25. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

26. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

27. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

28. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

29. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

30. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

31. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

32. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

33. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

34. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

35. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

36. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

37. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

38. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket)  -  Dec 18-20

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. ladylyons needs 4 -- December 18-26 2011 (finally have dates confirmed!!)

20. larina needs 2 to 4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

21. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

22. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

23. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

24. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

25. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

26. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

27. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

28. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

29. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

30. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

31. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

32. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

33. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

34. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

35. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

36. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

37. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

38. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## WDWFigment

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. ladylyons needs 4 -- December 18-26 2011 (finally have dates confirmed!!)

20. larina needs 2 to 4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

21. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

22. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

23. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

24. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

25. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

26. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

27. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

28. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

29. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

30. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

31. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

32. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

33. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

34. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

35. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

36. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

37. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

38. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

39. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. ladylyons needs 4 -- December 18-26 2011 (finally have dates confirmed!!)

20. larina needs 2 to 4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

21. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

22. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

23. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

24. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

25. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

26. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

27. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

28. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

29. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

30. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

31. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

32. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

33. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

34. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

35. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

36. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

37. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

38. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

39. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future*.
__________________


----------



## PoohBearFriends

I have lost track of time.  I still have 4 tickets and had PM number 1 but hadn't heard back. 
 Will try # 2.


----------



## ladylyons

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. larina needs 2 to 4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

20. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

21. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

22. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

23. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

24. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

25. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

26. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

27. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

28. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

29. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

30. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

31. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

32. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

33. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

34. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

35. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

36. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

37. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

38. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

20. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

21. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

22. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

23. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

24. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

25. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

26. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

27. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

28. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

29. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

30. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

31. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

32. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

33. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

34. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

35. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

36. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

37. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

38. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## DisneyBabies

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

20. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

21. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

22. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

23. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

24. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

25. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

26. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

27. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

28. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

29. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

30. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

31. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

32. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

33. M&M-Mommy needs 3to 5 -- August 2012

34. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

35. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

36. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

37. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

38. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

39. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.[/COLOR]

Adding myself to the list.  This will be my family's first trip to DL and I didn't know you had to book a package to get the TTMM tickets, so I booked a room only and bought tickets separately and now I don't have TTMM tickets.  We've been to WDW before, but DD didn't get to see their Toontown since it was closed for the expansion.  Thank you so much for any help you can give me.  I'm hoping if I get us on the list as early as possible, it will help.


----------



## Rainasunshine

I have 4 tickets for the Toontown morning madness, for whoever is the first on the list (I'm not entirely sure who that would be). However, ours expire 1/31/12 if that makes a difference to anyone. Just PM me your address so we can send them out to you


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. larina needs 2-4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

20. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

21. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

22. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

23. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

24. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

25. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

26. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

27. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

28. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

29. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

30. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

31. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

32. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

33. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

34. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

35. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

36. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

37. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

38. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

39. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012
*
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## DisneyBabies

Rainasunshine said:


> I have 4 tickets for the Toontown morning madness, for whoever is the first on the list (I'm not entirely sure who that would be). However, ours expire 1/31/12 if that makes a difference to anyone. Just PM me your address so we can send them out to you



Try #2 spiderdust or #5mo3bys

Their trips are coming up soon and they are toward the top of the list as well as the fact that they are before your expiration date.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ffugitive

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- December 1-8, 2011

2. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

3. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

4. Deesquared needs 4 -- December 5-9, 2011

5. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

6. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

7. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

8. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

9. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

10. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

11. shoppingstaceysmom needs 4 to 5 -- December 5-9, 2011

12. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

13. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

14. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

15. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

16. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

17. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

18. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

19. larina needs 2-4 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

20. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

21. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

22. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

23. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

24. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

25. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

26. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

27. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

28. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

29. cinder-ellah needs 4 -- December 2-8, 2011

30. d1sneymom needs 3 -- December 6-9, 2011

31. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

32. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

33. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

34. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

35. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

36. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

37. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

38. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

39. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

40. Ffugitive needs 4 (but would take 2) - January 17-20, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## larina

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

11. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

12. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

13. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

14. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

16. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

17. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

18. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

19. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

20. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

21. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

22. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

23. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

24. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

25. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

26. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

27. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

28. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

29. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

30. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

31. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

32. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

33. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

34. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

35. Ffugitive needs 4 (but would take 2) - January 17-20, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## alicia1506

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

11. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

12. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

13. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

14. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

16. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

17. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

18. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

19. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

20. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

21. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

22. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

23. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

24. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

25. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

26. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

27. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

28. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

29. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

30. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

31. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

32. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

33. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

34. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

35. Ffugitive needs 4 (but would take 2) - January 17-20, 2012

36. alicia1506 needs 2 - oct 27-31, 2012 or nov 11-12, 2012 (will be there on both occasions as part of a 'round the disneyland/disneyworld' trip)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tiffntwins

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. iKristin need 1 -- April 2012
* Niece gets one with her park hopper but my AP doesn't, really wanna take her!!

11. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

12. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

13. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

14. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

15. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

16. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

17. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

18. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

19. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

20. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

21. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

22. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

23. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

24. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

25. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

26. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

27. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

28. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

29. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

30. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

31. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

32. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

33. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

34. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

35. Ffugitive needs 4 (but would take 2) - January 17-20, 2012

36. alicia1506 needs 2 - oct 27-31, 2012 or nov 11-12, 2012 (will be there on both occasions as part of a 'round the disneyland/disneyworld' trip)

37.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## iKristin

I no longer need tickets for TTMM  I have a job interview with DL next month!!!


----------



## larina

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

11. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

12. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

13. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

15. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

16. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

17. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

18. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

19. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

20. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

21. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

22. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

23. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

24. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

25. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

26. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

27. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

28. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

29. suzanneaz needs 4 -- December 9-11, 2011

30. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

31. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

32. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

33. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

34. Ffugitive needs 4 (but would take 2) - January 17-20, 2012

35. alicia1506 needs 2 - oct 27-31, 2012 or nov 11-12, 2012 (will be there on both occasions as part of a 'round the disneyland/disneyworld' trip)

36.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## larina

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

11. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

12. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

13. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

15. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

16. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

17. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

18. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

19. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

20. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

21. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

22. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

23. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

24. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

25. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

26. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

27. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

28. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

29. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

30. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

31. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

32. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

33. Ffugitive needs 4 (but would take 2) - January 17-20, 2012

34. alicia1506 needs 2 - oct 27-31, 2012 or nov 11-12, 2012 (will be there on both occasions as part of a 'round the disneyland/disneyworld' trip)

35.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ffugitive

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

11. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

12. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

13. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

15. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

16. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

17. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

18. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

19. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

20. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

21. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

22. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

23. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

24. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

25. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

26. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

27. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

28. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

29. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

30. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

31. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

32. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

33. alicia1506 needs 2 - oct 27-31, 2012 or nov 11-12, 2012 (will be there on both occasions as part of a 'round the disneyland/disneyworld' trip)

34.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

*
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## SunsetsOnTheBeach

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

11. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

12. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

13. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

15. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

16. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

17. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

18. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

19. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

20. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

21. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

22. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

23. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

24. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

25. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

26. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

27. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

28. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

29. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

30. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

31. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

32. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

33. alicia1506 needs 2 - oct 27-31, 2012 or nov 11-12, 2012 (will be there on both occasions as part of a 'round the disneyland/disneyworld' trip)

34.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

35. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## jennalyssa

I have 5 tickets for TT Morning Madness, expiring 1/31/12.  I'm not exactly sure how this list works...how do I contact the first person on the list so I can get their address?  Thanks!


----------



## dr&momto2boys

jennalyssa said:


> I have 5 tickets for TT Morning Madness, expiring 1/31/12.  I'm not exactly sure how this list works...how do I contact the first person on the list so I can get their address?  Thanks!



Thanks for so generously sharing!  You can communicate with the first person on the list through private message.  I see you have only a few posts and I'm not sure if you need a certain number to be able to PM, so I'll be happy to PM the first person and have them get in touch with you.  Thanks again for sharing!  

Edit:
Okay.  I did it.  Hopefully you'll hear from them soon.  If for some reason you don't hear back, please repost here.  Thanks again!


----------



## larina

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

11. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

12. disneydreamsdancer needs 2 -- January 22-25, 2012
* It's my birthday on the 24th & we're coming all the way from New Zealand!!

13. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

15. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

16. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

17. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

18. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

19. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

20. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

21. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

22. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

23. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

24. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

25. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

26. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

27. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

28. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

29. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

30. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

31. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

32. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

33. alicia1506 needs 2 - oct 27-31, 2012 or nov 11-12, 2012 (will be there on both occasions as part of a 'round the disneyland/disneyworld' trip)

34.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

35. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012



**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## jennalyssa

Thanks dr&momto2boys!  I can't send private messages or respond to them since my post count isn't high enough.  Spiderdust did contact me and I will be mailing those out to her today.


----------



## Disneydreamsdancer

Am removing myself from the list, received tickets this morning, thank you again so much rainasunshine 

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

11. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

12. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

14. larina needs 2 -- December 23-27, 2011
* Family Christmas at Disneyland

15. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

16. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

17. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

18. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

19. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

20. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

21. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

22. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

23. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

24. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

25. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

26. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

27. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

28. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

29. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

30. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

31. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

32. alicia1506 needs 2 - oct 27-31, 2012 or nov 11-12, 2012 (will be there on both occasions as part of a 'round the disneyland/disneyworld' trip)

33.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

34. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

11. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

12. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

14. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

15. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

16. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

17. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

18. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

19. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

20. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

21. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

22. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

23. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

24. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

25. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

26. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

27. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

28. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

29. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

30. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

31. alicia1506 needs 2 - oct 27-31, 2012 or nov 11-12, 2012 (will be there on both occasions as part of a 'round the disneyland/disneyworld' trip)

32.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

33. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

34. Larina needs 6 - October 2012


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## zakerdog

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

11. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

12. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

14. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

15. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

16. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

17. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

18. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

19. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

20. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

21. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

22. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

23. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

24. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

25. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

26. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

27. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

28. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

29. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

30. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

31. alicia1506 needs 2 - oct 27-31, 2012 or nov 11-12, 2012 (will be there on both occasions as part of a 'round the disneyland/disneyworld' trip)

32.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

33. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

34. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

35. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *__________________


----------



## alicia1506

1. spiderdust needs 3 to 5 -- December 24-26, 2011
* Trip is the family's Christmas present - can make do with 3

2. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

3. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

4. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

5. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

6. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

7. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

8. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

9. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

10. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

11. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

12. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

13. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

14. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

15. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

16. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

17. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

18. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

19. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

20. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

21. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

22. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

23. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

24. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

25. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

26. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

27. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

28. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

29. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

30. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

31. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates 

32.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

33. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

34. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

35. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## larina

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2.  mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

3. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

4. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

5. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

6. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

7. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

8. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

9. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

10. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

11. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

14. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

15. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

16. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

17. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

18. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

19. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

20. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

21. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

22. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

23. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

24. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

26. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

27. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

28. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

29. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

30. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates 

31.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

32. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

33. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

34. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## beamer5

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

3. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

4. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

5. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

6. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

7. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

8. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

9. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

10. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

11. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

14. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

15. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

16. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

17. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

18. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

19. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

20. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

21. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

22. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

23. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

24. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

26. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

27. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

28. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

29. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

30. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates 

31.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

32. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

33. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

34. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

35. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## jheltz27

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

3. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

4. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

5. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

6. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

7. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

8. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

9. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

10. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

11. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

14. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

15. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

16. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

17. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

18. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

19. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

20. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

21. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

22. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

23. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

24. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

26. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

27. 94bruin needs 3 (assuming my 2 yo doesn't need a ticket) - Dec 18-20

28. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

29. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

30. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates 

31.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

32. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

33. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

34. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

35. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

36. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

3. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

4. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

5. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

6. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

7. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

8. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

9. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

10. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

11. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

14. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

15. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

16. Canadian Disney Mom needs 3 -- January 2-6, 2012

17. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

18. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

19. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

20. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

21. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

22. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

23. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

24. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

25. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

26. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

27. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

28. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

39. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates 

30.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

31. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

32. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

33. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

34. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

35. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## larina

I didn't realize how hard it was to contact people on this list. I've tried the first two that could use them (they expire end of January) but it was a pain. Have to search the thread to do it. Didn't hear back from either. Would like to get them out if I could, so they can be used (didn't use all of ours). If you are on the list and going before end of January, please PM me.


----------



## canadadisney

larina said:


> I didn't realize how hard it was to contact people on this list. I've tried the first two that could use them (they expire end of January) but it was a pain. Have to search the thread to do it. Didn't hear back from either. Would like to get them out if I could, so they can be used (didn't use all of ours). If you are on the list and going before end of January, please PM me.



Thats too bad. I have been checking this everyday for the last couple weeks. Unfortunately we are leaving the three days so we wouldn't get them in time. Hopefully someone will be able to use them. It is so generous of you to keep trying.


----------



## larina

lcvb would be my next person to contact. If that doesn't work, I could send them to your hotel (you're next on the list)


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Where are you located canadadisney?


----------



## Canadian Disney Mom

Removed myself from the list & fixed the numbering.  Thanks ladylyons for mailing the passes to the Grand Californian!!

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

3. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

4. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

5. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

6. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

7. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

8. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

9. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

10. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

11. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

14. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

15. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

16. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

17. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

18. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

19. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

20. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

21. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

22. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

23. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

25. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

26. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

27. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

28. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates 

29.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

30. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

31. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

32. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

33. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

34. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## mousefan5

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

3. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

4. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

5. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

6. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

7. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

8. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

9. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

10. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

11. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

14. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

15. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

16. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

17. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

18. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

19. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

20. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

21. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

22. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

23. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

25. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

26. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

27. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

28. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

29.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

30. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

31. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

32. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

33. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

34. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

35.  mousefan5 needs 5-  March 9-11, 2012


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## canadadisney

Canadian Disney Mom said:


> Where are you located canadadisney?



Alberta. Canada


----------



## canadadisney

larina said:


> lcvb would be my next person to contact. If that doesn't work, I could send them to your hotel (you're next on the list)



Thanks!!!!!! I sent you a message.


----------



## DryCreek

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

3. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

4. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

5. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

6. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

7. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

8. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

9. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

10. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

11. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

14. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

15. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

16. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

17. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

18. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

19. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

20. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

21. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

22. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

23. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

25. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

26. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

27. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

28. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

29.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

30. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

31. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

32. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

33. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

34. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

35. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

36.  DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

***When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
**** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
*****Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
******When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## DisneyVaulter

So I'm kind of new to this. What are the tickets for?


----------



## larina

DryCreek said:


> 36.  DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]



brilliant to give your e-mail address right there. makes it so much easier.


----------



## mousefan5

How long did it typically take before tickets are available?


----------



## shellncesar

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

3. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

4. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

5. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

6. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

7. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

8. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

9. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

10. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

11. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

14. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

15. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

16. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

17. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

18. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

19. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

20. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

21. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

22. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

23. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

25. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

26. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

27. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

28. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

29.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

30. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

31. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

32. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

33. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

34. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

35. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

36. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

37. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the futureShellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com


----------



## erocrobro

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. mo3bys needs -- December 24-30, 2011

3. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

4. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

5. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

6. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

7. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

8. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

9. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

10. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

11. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

12. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

13. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

14. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

15. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

16. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

17. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

18. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

19. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

20. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

21. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

22. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

23. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

24. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

25. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

26. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

27. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

28. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

29.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

30. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

31. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

32. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

33. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

34. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

35. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

36. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

37. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

38.  Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9.  Thank you!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## DisneyBabies

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

11. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

12. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

13. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

14. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

15. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

16. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

17. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

18. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

19. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

20. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

21. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

22. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

24. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

25. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

26. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

27. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

28.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

29. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

30. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

31. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

32. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

33. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

34. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

35. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

36. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

37. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## DryCreek

larina said:


> brilliant to give your e-mail address right there. makes it so much easier.



I figured that the easier I made it, the more likely I would be to get a response.  After looking at the projected attendance during the time we are going to be there, any help at dodging the crowds would surely be appreciated.


----------



## SnowWhite09

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

11. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

12. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

13. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

14. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

15. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

16. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

17. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

18. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

19. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

20. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

21. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

22. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

24. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

25. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

26. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

27. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

28.tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

29. SunsetsOnTheBeach needs 4 - Dec 31, 2011 and/or Jan 1, 2012

30. Larina needs 6 - October 2012

31. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

32. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

33. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

34. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

35. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

36. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

37. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

38. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012 tarae16@hotmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

11. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

12. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

13. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

14. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

15. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

16. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

17. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

18. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

19. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

20. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

21. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

22. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

24. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

25. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

26. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

27. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

28. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

29. Larina needs 6 - October 2012  ( larina.roses13@rocketmail.com )

30. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

31. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

32. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

33. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

34. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

35. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

36. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

37. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012 tarae16@hotmail.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Bumping back to 1st page...

Crossing fingers for our January 31st trip


----------



## larina

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

17. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

18. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

19. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

20. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

21. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

23. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

24. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

25. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

26. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

27. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

28. Larina needs 6 - October 2012  larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

29. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

30. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

31. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

32. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

33. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

34. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

35. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

36. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012 tarae16@hotmail.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## lauritagoddess

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

17. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

18. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

19. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

20. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

21. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

23. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

24. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

25. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

26. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

27. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

28. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

29. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

30. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

31. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

32. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

33. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

34. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

35. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

36. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012 tarae16@hotmail.com

37. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012.   Thanks!  lauritagoddess@gmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## MeganAnne

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

17. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

18. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

19. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

20. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

21. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

23. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

24. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

25. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

26. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

27. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

28. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

29. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

30. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

31. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

32. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

33. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

34. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

35. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

36. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012.  tarae16@hotmail.com

37. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012.   Thanks!  lauritagoddess@gmail.com

38. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## DisneyBabies

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

17. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

18. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

19. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

20. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

21. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

23. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

24. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

25. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

26. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

27. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

28. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

29. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

30. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

31. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

32. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

33. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

34. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

35. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

36. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

37. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## candy0730

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

17. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

18. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

19. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

20. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

21. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

23. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

24. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

25. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

26. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

27. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

28. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

29. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

30. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

31. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

32. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

33. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

34. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

35. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

36. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

37. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

38. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24.  Thanks!

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

17. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

18. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

19. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

20. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

21. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

23. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

24. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

25. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

26. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

27. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

28. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

29. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

30. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

31. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

32. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

33. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

34. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

35. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

36. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

37. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

38. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## ToodlesRN

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

17. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

18. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

19. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

20. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

21. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

22. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

23. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

24. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

25. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

26. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

27. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

28. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

29. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

30. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

31. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

32. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

33. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

34. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

35. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

36. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

37. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

38. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

39. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012


----------



## zakerdog

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________*


----------



## Sjwillia

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Sally_fan

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## IPA

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012

37. IPA, would appreciate 2-6 tickets for May 3-5, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## larina

I have 3 tickets good through the end of January. I tried to contact people on the list, but either couldn't find them or they didn't contact me back. I would REALLY like someone to use them. PM your address so I can send them off!!!


----------



## Sjwillia

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012

37. IPA, would appreciate 2-6 tickets for May 3-5, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## VallCopen

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012

11. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

12. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012

13. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

14. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

15. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

16. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

17. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012

18. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012

19. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

20. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

21. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012

22. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

23. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

24. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

25. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

26. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012

27. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

28. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

29. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 ( larina.roses13@rocketmail.com )

30. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012

31. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

32. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

33. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

34. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

35. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

36. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

37. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012 tarae16@hotmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

larina said:


> I have 3 tickets good through the end of January. I tried to contact people on the list, but either couldn't find them or they didn't contact me back. I would REALLY like someone to use them. PM your address so I can send them off!!!



I hope someone contacted you!  It's nice of you to offer!  We won't arrive until January 31st in the afternoon, so too late for us.


----------



## starshine514

Try Lcvb - their last login was yesterday and their dates are before the expiration (you'd probably need to send the tix to their hotel, though).


----------



## ToodlesRN

It looks like the list got messed up as myself and several others are missing. I don't want to try and fix it but it looks like the 1/19 posting at the top of the page would correct it. Please correct it if I'm wrong!!


1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
________________


----------



## Honeybee1983

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012

37. Honeybee1983 would very much appreciate 4 for April 30th-May 5th! Thank you sooo much!  andy1073@gmail.com



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
________________


----------



## Geemo

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, 

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 --February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012
4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 --January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012
10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 - January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 --March 2-9, 2012

17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 

25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 

26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th  

30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! 

31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. 

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! 

34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012Thanks!

35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012

37. Honeybee1983 would very much appreciate 4 for April 30th-May 5th! Thank you sooo much!  

38. Geemo  - would appreciate 3 tickets for Jan 30th thru Feb 3rd 2012  Thank you!


----------



## Sally_fan

Seems to me that IPA's request is missing. See post #2162, #2163 & #2164. Should be at #37 after Toodlesrn, no?


----------



## zakerdog

Sally_fan said:


> Seems to me that IPA's request is missing. See post #2162, #2163 & #2164. Should be at #37 after Toodlesrn, no?



I think the error happened in #2165 and affects more that IPA's. You will see in #2165 that #10, #17, #18, #21 &#26 seemed to jump in the middle, then the rest of the list is messed up?

This is #2164

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, 
2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012
4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012
5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012
6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012
7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012
8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012
10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012
11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012
12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012
13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012
14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012
15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012
16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012
17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012
18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012
19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012
20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012
21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012
22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates
23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012
24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 
25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 
26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012
27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012
28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012
29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th
30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! 
31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!
32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. 
33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! 
34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 
35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!
36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012
37. IPA, would appreciate 2-6 tickets for May 3-5, 2012

and this is #2165

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012
4. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012
5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012
6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012
7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012
8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012
10. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012
11. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012
12. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012
13. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012
14. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012
15. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012
16. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012
17. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012
18. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012
19. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012
20. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012
21. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012
22. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012
23. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012
24. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012
25. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012
26. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012
27. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates
28. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012
29. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 
30. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012
31. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012
32. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012
33. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012
34. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th
35. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please 
36. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!
37. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012


----------



## larina

removing until we decide how to fix the list.


----------



## larina

1/19 sounds right. I'll try to fix it if that's correct. 

Mini-rant: I don't know why this is so hard for people... Just copy THE LAST LIST (not a recent list, not the list from yesterday, the very last one!!!) add your name, don't color anything unless somewhere is there RIGHT NOW (not tomorrow or next week), don't delete anyone unless their trip is OVER (not going on now, but actually all the way over) and bold the last section. It isn't hard. If you can't do it, don't mess with the list!!! Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Sally_fan

zakerdog said:


> I think the error happened in #2165 and affects more that IPA's. You will see in #2165 that #10, #17, #18, #21  seemed to jump in the middle, then the rest of the list is messed up?
> 
> This is #2164
> 
> 1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012,
> 2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
> 3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012
> 4. VallCopen needs 6 -- November 2012
> 5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012
> 6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012
> 7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012
> 8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
> 9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012
> 10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012
> 11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012
> 12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012
> 13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012
> 14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012
> 15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012
> 16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012
> 17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012
> 18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012
> 19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012
> 20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012
> 21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012
> 22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates
> 23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012
> 24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012
> 25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012
> 26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012
> 27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012
> 28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012
> 29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th
> 30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please!
> 31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!
> 32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012.
> 33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks!
> 34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012
> 35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!
> 36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012
> 37. IPA, would appreciate 2-6 tickets for May 3-5, 2012
> 
> and this is #2165
> 
> 1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
> 2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
> 3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012
> 4. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012
> 5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012
> 6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012
> 7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012
> 8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
> 9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012
> 10. rnewton2 needs 4 to 5 -- January 4-9, 2012
> 11. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012
> 12. Sally_fan needs 6 -- December 1-8, 2012
> 13. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012
> 14. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012
> 15. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012
> 16. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012
> 17. Aidensmom needs 4 -- December 30, 2011 to January 2, 2012
> 18. canadadisney needs 4 -- January 2-9, 2012
> 19. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012
> 20. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012
> 21. oilrok needs 8 -- January 1-8, 2012
> 22. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012
> 23. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012
> 24. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012
> 25. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012
> 26. DisneyBabies needs 4 - March 31 - April 6, 2012
> 27. alicia1506 needs 2 - nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates
> 28. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012
> 29. Larina needs 6 - October 2012
> 30. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012
> 31. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012
> 32. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012
> 33. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012
> 34. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th
> 35. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please
> 36. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!
> 37. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012



Oh my goodness! I see what you mean. I only noticed the bottom names but all of ours have moved & the 2 of you (Larina & zakerdog) have moved back quite a bit. I only went back 1. Hmmm....so odd! When I copied 1/19 I used the one before it (plus I *bolded* bottom part! ) 
I AM noticing that some names are missing in the first list but looking back at them in the 2nd list their dates have passed so I am assuming removed? 
#26>DisneyBabies however is in the 2nd list but not in the first (dates not passed). I looked back & they are only listed at #26 from posts#2147-2150. And then post at #2155, DisneyBabies posted removing themselves which would explane their absence in the first list. Is it possible that it is one of those old lists (#2147-2150) copied & pasted at #2165? Maybe?  
Maybe I should just shut up?! lol I don't want to make things any more confusing than they already are!


----------



## zakerdog

I think we need to go back to post #2164 and then just add the new names since then to the bottom. Whatever happened started in post #2165. I don't know if there is a "thread" owner that should do that or not, I don't mind doing it but don't want to step on anyones toes.


----------



## Sally_fan

zakerdog said:


> I think we need to go back to post #2164 and then just add the new names since then to the bottom. Whatever happened started in post #2165. I don't know if there is a "thread" owner that should do that or not, I don't mind doing it but don't want to step on anyones toes.



Sounds perfect to me!  
The only reason I went back to look at other posts was because I was worried about DisneyBabies being cut from the list if they still wanted to be there.


----------



## tiffntwins

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012 

37. IPA, would appreciate 2-6 tickets for May 3-5, 2012

38. Honeybee1983 would very much appreciate 4 for April 30th-May 5th! Thank you sooo much!  andy1073@gmail.com

39. Geemo - would appreciate 3 tickets for Jan 30th thru Feb 3rd 2012 Thank you! 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tiffntwins

I copied the list from 1/19 , added names as they came up (ex. IPA, Honeybee1983,Geemo) adjusted VallCopen dates from November to June (which is where I think everything went wonky)post #2165.
DisneyBabies took themselves off on 1/08 post #2155.

If I messed anyone up--sorry in advance


----------



## larina

starshine514 said:


> Try Lcvb - their last login was yesterday and their dates are before the expiration (you'd probably need to send the tix to their hotel, though).



I sent both a PM and an e-mail message but did not hear back. 

tiffntwins thanks for fixing the list


----------



## Sally_fan

Thank you tiffntwins!!!!


----------



## zakerdog

tiffntwins said:


> I copied the list from 1/19 , added names as they came up (ex. IPA, Honeybee1983,Geemo) adjusted VallCopen dates from November to June (which is where I think everything went wonky)post #2165.
> DisneyBabies took themselves off on 1/08 post #2155.
> 
> If I messed anyone up--sorry in advance



Looks good  thanks for fixing it.


----------



## ToodlesRN

tiffntwins said:


> I copied the list from 1/19 , added names as they came up (ex. IPA, Honeybee1983,Geemo) adjusted VallCopen dates from November to June (which is where I think everything went wonky)post #2165.
> DisneyBabies took themselves off on 1/08 post #2155.
> 
> If I messed anyone up--sorry in advance



Thanks for doing this, boy was it messed up!!!


----------



## VallCopen

Wow all I can say is I am so sorry...

I am not sure how I made that mistake, I have been on disboards for quite awhile and know how this whole thing works....I have no excuse and again I am very sorry.

And thank you to those that fixed my mistake.


----------



## Sally_fan

No worries from my end!! It was a mistake and everyone makes mistakes from time to time!


----------



## nun69

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. Rachael Q needs 2 -- January 25-31, 2012

4. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

5. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

6. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

7. scion5220 needs 1 -- January 27 to February 1, 2012

8. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

9. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

10. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

11. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

12. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

13. Lcvb needs 4 -- January 25-28, 2012

14. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

15. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

16. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

17. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

18. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

19. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

20. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

21. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

22. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

23. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

24. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

25. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

26. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

27. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

28. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

29. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

30. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

31. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

32. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

33. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

34. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

35. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

36. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012 

37. IPA, would appreciate 2-6 tickets for May 3-5, 2012

38. Honeybee1983 would very much appreciate 4 for April 30th-May 5th! Thank you sooo much!  andy1073@gmail.com

39. Geemo - would appreciate 3 tickets for Jan 30th thru Feb 3rd 2012 Thank you! 

40. nun69-would appreciate 7 tickets for Aug 26-Sept 1, thank you angelahmiller70@gmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## tiffntwins

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

17. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

20. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

27. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

29. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

32. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

33. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012 

34. IPA, would appreciate 2-6 tickets for May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 would very much appreciate 4 for April 30th-May 5th! Thank you sooo much!  andy1073@gmail.com

36. Geemo - would appreciate 3 tickets for Jan 30th thru Feb 3rd 2012 Thank you! 

37. nun69-would appreciate 7 tickets for Aug 26-Sept 1, thank you angelahmiller70@gmail.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## aidan04

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

17. dnamertz needs - May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

20. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

27. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

29. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

32. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

33. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012 

34. IPA, would appreciate 2-6 tickets for May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 would very much appreciate 4 for April 30th-May 5th! Thank you sooo much!  andy1073@gmail.com

36. Geemo - would appreciate 3 tickets for Jan 30th thru Feb 3rd 2012 Thank you! 

37. nun69-would appreciate 7 tickets for Aug 26-Sept 1, thank you angelahmiller70@gmail.com

38. Aidan04 needs 4 tickets. Oct 14th - 16th

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## dnamertz

I'm currently number 17 on the list but just realized I did not put a quantity.  I need 3 tickets...how can I update the list?


----------



## larina

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

17. dnamertz needs 3- May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

20. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

27. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

29. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

32. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

33. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012 

34. IPA, would appreciate 2-6 tickets for May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 would very much appreciate 4 for April 30th-May 5th! Thank you sooo much!  andy1073@gmail.com 

36. nun69-would appreciate 7 tickets for Aug 26-Sept 1, thank you angelahmiller70@gmail.com

37. Aidan04 needs 4 tickets. Oct 14th - 16th

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tiffntwins

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012, williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences.

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23 2012

17. dnamertz needs 3- May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 - June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 - Nov 17-26, 2012 - amended dates

20. tiffntwins needs 3- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 - October 2012 larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 - December 11, 2012 zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 - March 4th-6th 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 - May 21st-25th 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek would appreciate 2, dates are February 23rd through 28th [ Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com ]

27. Shellncesar would like 2 for April 16-18 2012 please! jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro would be grateful for 4-7 for June 5-9. Thank you!

29. SnowWhite 09 would greatly appreciate 3 tickets for September 14-28 2012. tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 tickets for February 18-25, 2012. Thanks! lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne would like 2 for her first ever trip to Disneyland March 9-12, 2012 avninja@gmail.com Thanks!

32. candy0730 would like 3 for March 18-24. Thanks!

33. Toodlesrn, needs 3 tickets May 8-14, 2012 

34. IPA, would appreciate 2-6 tickets for May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 would very much appreciate 4 for April 30th-May 5th! Thank you sooo much!  andy1073@gmail.com 

36. nun69-would appreciate 7 tickets for Aug 26-Sept 1, thank you angelahmiller70@gmail.com

37. Aidan04 needs 4 tickets. Oct 14th - 16th

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

_Haven't been around much lately so I fell off the organizing wagon. Does anyone mind if I streamline this a little bit again?_​
1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

_2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- February 1-8, 2012
* Also going October 24-30, 2012. Will be there both months for conferences._

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

_11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012_

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

_14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012_

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

17. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 -- November 17-26, 2012

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28th
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

27. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

29. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012 
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

32. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012 

34. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com 

36. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

38. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

_11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012_

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

_14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012_

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

17. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 -- November 17-26, 2012

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28th
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

27. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

29. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012 
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

32. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012 

34. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com 

36. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

38. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## alicia1506

]1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

_11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012_

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

_14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012_

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

17. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 -- december 4-11, 2012

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28th
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

27. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

29. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012 
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

32. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012 

34. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com 

36. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

38. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

_11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012_

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

_14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012_

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

17. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28th
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

27. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

29. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012 
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

32. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012 

34. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com 

36. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

38. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mrsw94

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

17. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28th
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

27. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

29. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

32. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

34. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

36. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

38. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

39.  MrsW94 needs 4-8 October 6-11


----------



## BensDaddy

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

17. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28th
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

27. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

29. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

32. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

34. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

36. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

38. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26 - 30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

39. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

40. MrsW94 needs 4-8 October 6-11


----------



## ladylyons

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

17. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28th
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

27. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

29. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

32. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

34. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

36. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

38. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26 - 30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

39. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

40. MrsW94 needs 4-8 October 6-11 

41. ladylyons needs 3 - Feb 28 - March 3


----------



## Belle Ella

*Please remember to include the bottom message when adding yourself to the list!*​
1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

_11. Keishashadow needs 2 -- February 7-10, 2012_

12. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

13. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

_14. inluvwithbuzz needs 2 -- February 5-10, 2012_

15. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

16. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

17. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14 - 18, 2012

18. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

19. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

20. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

21. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

22. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

23. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

24. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

25. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

26. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28th
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

27. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

28. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

29. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

30. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

31. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012 
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

32. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

33. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012 

34. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

35. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com 

36. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

37. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

38. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

39. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26 - 30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

40. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

41. ladylyons needs 3 -- Feb 28 to March 3, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

*Please remember to include the bottom message when adding yourself to the list!*​
1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012 
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012 

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com 

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012 
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012 

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com 

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tinkertastic

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

40. Tinkertastic needs 3-- September 4-7, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Disneydrummer

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

40. Tinkertastic needs 3-- September 4-7, 2012

41. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012 - nathanwillis@q.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

40. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

41. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## jenanderson

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

40. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

41. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

42.  jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28-July 4, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## annadette

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

40. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

41. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

42. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28-July 4, 2012

43. annadette needs JUST 1 ticket - April 27th to May 6th, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

40. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

41. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

42. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

43. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.[/QUOTE]


----------



## aussietravellers

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

40. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

41. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

42. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

43. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

44. aussietravellers needs 2 -- Dec 3 to Dec 15 2012


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

40. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

41. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

42. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

43. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

44. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

40. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

41. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

42. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

43. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

44. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## rainyday77

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. rainyday77 needs 3 to 4 -- February 21-25, 2012 - no longer needed - thanks!

5. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

6. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

7. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

8. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

9. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

10. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

11. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

12. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

13. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

14. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

15. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

16. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

17. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

18. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

19. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

20. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

21. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

22. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

23. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

24. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

25. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

26. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

27. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

28. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

29. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

30. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

31. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

32. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

33. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

34. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

35. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

36. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

37. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

38. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

39. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

40. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

41. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

42. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

43. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

44. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Geemo

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo request for 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013 (yes... 2013)
               geemo_deb @ hotmail.com


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## jheltz27

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo request for 5 -- January 17-31, 2013 (yes... 2013)
               geemo_deb @ hotmail.com


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 13-20, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 17-31, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Sally_fan

Just changing my dates (again!). This time we are sticking with them! 

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- Oct. 27-Nov. 03, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 17-31, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 17-31, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

_27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com_

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 17-31, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## tamiandryan

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 17-31, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

_27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com_

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 17-31, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Midnightred

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 17-31, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 --July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

_27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com_

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 17-31, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 --July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

_27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com_

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 17-31, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Jessica_of_FL

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 17-31, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- Aug 26 to Sept 1 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Geemo

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- Aug 26 to Sept 1 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## ShaunaM

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- Aug 26 to Sept 1 2012

48.Shauna M. needs five for sure but 7 would be better...THX September / October 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Magnod

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- Aug 26 to Sept 1 2012

48.Shauna M. needs five for sure but 7 would be better...THX September / October 2012

49. Magnod of HI needs 5. March 8-12, 2012. I thought my name was on here before, but I guess not.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012 lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- Aug 26 to Sept 1 2012

48.Shauna M. needs five for sure but 7 would be better...THX September / October 2012

49. Magnod of HI needs 5. March 8-12, 2012. I thought my name was on here before, but I guess not.

50.  MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- Aug. 12-18, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

_27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012
lauritagoddess@gmail.com_

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

48.Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

49. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

50.  MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012
_
23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com_

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

_27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012
lauritagoddess@gmail.com_

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

48.Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

49. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

50.  MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Twinprincesses

. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012
lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

48.Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

49. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

50. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

51.  Twinprincesses needs 4- October 13-19


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Ella5

. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012
lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

48.Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

49. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

50. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

51. Twinprincesses needs 4- October 13-19

52. Ella5  needs 7  -- Nov. 24-30, 2012
*bbludlow@hotmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## mrsmcnoggin

. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012
lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

48.Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

49. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

50. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

51. Twinprincesses needs 4- October 13-19

52. Ella5 needs 7 -- Nov. 24-30, 2012
*bbludlow@hotmail.com

53. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4- April 23-25 (1st disney trip!!)
mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## periwinkle20

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012
lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

48.Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

49. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

50. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

51. Twinprincesses needs 4- October 13-19

52. Ella5 needs 7 -- Nov. 24-30, 2012
*bbludlow@hotmail.com

53. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4- April 23-25 (1st disney trip!!)
mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com

54. periwinkle20 needs 4 - April 21 - 29, 2012 (1st disney trip too!!) thanks
kerriandhen@hotmail.com


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Bossy22

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012
lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

48.Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

49. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

50. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

51. Twinprincesses needs 4- October 13-19

52. Ella5 needs 7 -- Nov. 24-30, 2012
*bbludlow@hotmail.com

53. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4- April 23-25 (1st disney trip!!)
mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com

54. periwinkle20 needs 4 - April 21 - 29, 2012 (1st disney trip too!!) thanks
kerriandhen@hotmail.com

55. Bossy22 yeopeter@hotmail.com needs 5 - July 28-Aug 6 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## MorganM

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012
lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

48.Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

49. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

50. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

51. Twinprincesses needs 4- October 13-19

52. Ella5 needs 7 -- Nov. 24-30, 2012
*bbludlow@hotmail.com

53. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4- April 23-25 (1st disney trip!!)
mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com

54. periwinkle20 needs 4 - April 21 - 29, 2012 (1st disney trip too!!) thanks
kerriandhen@hotmail.com

55. Bossy22 yeopeter@hotmail.com needs 5 - July 28-Aug 6 2012

56. Morganm needs 1 but 2 if possible - May 20-25 2012 
*morganmagruder@yahoo.com 

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012
lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- February 28 to March 3, 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

48.Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

49. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

50. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

51. Twinprincesses needs 4- October 13-19

52. Ella5 needs 7 -- Nov. 24-30, 2012
*bbludlow@hotmail.com

53. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4- April 23-25 (1st disney trip!!)
mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com

54. periwinkle20 needs 4 - April 21 - 29, 2012 (1st disney trip too!!) thanks
kerriandhen@hotmail.com

55. Bossy22 yeopeter@hotmail.com needs 5 - July 28-Aug 6 2012

56. Morganm needs 1 but 2 if possible - May 20-25 2012 
*morganmagruder@yahoo.com 

57. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4.  Last week of November 2012 or first week of December 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## ladylyons

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. DryCreek needs 2 -- February 23-28, 2012
* Longhorn.Breeder@gmail.com

24. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

25. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

26. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

27. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 18-25, 2012
lauritagoddess@gmail.com

28. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

29. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

30. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

31. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

32. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

33. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

34. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

35. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

36. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

37. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

38. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

39. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

40. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

41. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

42. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

43. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

44. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

45. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

46. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

47. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

48.Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

49. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

50. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

51. Twinprincesses needs 4- October 13-19

52. Ella5 needs 7 -- Nov. 24-30, 2012
*bbludlow@hotmail.com

53. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4- April 23-25 (1st disney trip!!)
mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com

54. periwinkle20 needs 4 - April 21 - 29, 2012 (1st disney trip too!!) thanks
kerriandhen@hotmail.com

55. Bossy22 yeopeter@hotmail.com needs 5 - July 28-Aug 6 2012

56. Morganm needs 1 but 2 if possible - May 20-25 2012 
*morganmagruder@yahoo.com 

57. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4. Last week of November 2012 or first week of December 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

24. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

25. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

26. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

27. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

28. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

29. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

30. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

31. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to Sept 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

32. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

33. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

34. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

35. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

36. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

37. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

38. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

39. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

40. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

41. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

42. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

43. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

44. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

45. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

46. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

47. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

48. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

49. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

50. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* bbludlow@hotmail.com

51. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com
** First trip!

52. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
*kerriandhen@hotmail.com
** First Trip!

53. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* yeopeter@hotmail.com

54. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* morganmagruder@yahoo.com 

55. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- Last week of November/December 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* williamsclan3@comcast.net

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* larina.roses13@rocketmail.com

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* zakerdog@yahoo.ca

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* jheltz27@bellsouth.net

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* jiva_cick14@yahoo.com

24. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

25. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* tarae16@hotmail.com

26. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* avninja@gmail.com Thanks!
** First Disneyland trip.

27. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

28. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

29. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

30. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* andy1073@gmail.com

31. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* angelahmiller70@gmail.com

32. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16

33. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

34. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* mbweisser@gmail.com

35. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

36. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

37. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

38. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* nathanwillis@q.com

39. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

40. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

41. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

42. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* geemo_deb @ hotmail.com

43. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* ryan.oberg82@gmail.com

44. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
*midnightred2003@yahoo.com

45. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

46. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

47. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

48. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

49. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

50. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* bbludlow@hotmail.com

51. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com
** First trip!

52. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
*kerriandhen@hotmail.com
** First Trip!

53. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* yeopeter@hotmail.com

54. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* morganmagruder@yahoo.com 

55. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## BillyJazz

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

_11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012_

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

24. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

25. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

26. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip.

27. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

28. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

29. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

30. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

31. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

32. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

33. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

34. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

35. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

36. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

37. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

38. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

39. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

40. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

41. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

42. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

43. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

44. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

45. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

46. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

47. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

48. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

49. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

50. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

51. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

52. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

53. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

54. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

55. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## BillyJazz

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

_11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012_

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

24. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

25. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

26. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip.

27. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

28. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

29. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

30. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

31. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

32. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

33. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

34. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

35. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

36. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

37. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

38. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

39. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

40. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

41. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

42. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

43. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

44. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

45. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

46. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

47. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

48. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

49. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

50. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

51. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

52. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

53. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

54. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

55. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## BillyJazz

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

_11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012_

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

_20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012_

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

24. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

25. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

26. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip.

27. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

28. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

29. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

30. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

31. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

32. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

33. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

34. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

35. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

36. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

37. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

38. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

39. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

40. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

41. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

42. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

43. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

44. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

45. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

46. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

47. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

48. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

49. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

50. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

51. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

52. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

53. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

54. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

55. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## cooniez

1. Sjwillia needs 3 to 5 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

24. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

25. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

26. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip.

27. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

28. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

29. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

30. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

31. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

32. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

33. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

34. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

35. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

36. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

37. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

38. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

39. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

40. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

41. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

42. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

43. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

44. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

45. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

46. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

47. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

48. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

49. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

50. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

51. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

52. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

53. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

54. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

55. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

56. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Sjwillia

1. Sjwillia needs 2 (updated) -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

20. Beamer5 needs 2 -- March 4-6, 2012

21. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

22. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

23. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

24. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

25. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

26. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip.

27. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

28. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

29. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

30. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

31. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

32. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

33. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

34. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

35. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

36. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

37. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

38. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

39. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

40. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

41. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

42. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

43. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

44. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

45. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

46. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

47. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

48. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

49. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

50. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

51. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

52. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

53. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

54. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

55. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

56. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## BillyJazz

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

_11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012_

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

20. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

21. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

22. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

23. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

24. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

25. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip.

26. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

28. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

29. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

30. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

32. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

33. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012 - Thank you!
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

34. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

35. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

36. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

37. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

38. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

39. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

40. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

41. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

42. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

43. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

44. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

45. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

46. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

47. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

48. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

49. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

50. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

51. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

52. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

53. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

54. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

55. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## zakerdog

I love that this thread is available for us to post on. I am just curious, do people ever get the tickets? I never see any thankyou's or comments that anyone has got what they need. I am hopeful that there are lots of lucky people and they are just acknowledging their thanks by PM?


----------



## BillyJazz

zakerdog said:


> I love that this thread is available for us to post on. I am just curious, do people ever get the tickets? I never see any thankyou's or comments that anyone has got what they need. I am hopeful that there are lots of lucky people and they are just acknowledging their thanks by PM?



While I wouldn't say there are lots who end up on the receiving end of the MTTMM vouchers (or likewise the Aladdin PS vouchers) there are those who have and for the most part the thank yous I have seen have been public - unless people are receiving then and forgetting to remove themselves from the list. I know I have been on the receiving end (and I have sent some out as well when I could not use them) and every now and again we get a nice rush of people with leftovers to offer.


----------



## ToodlesRN

zakerdog said:


> I love that this thread is available for us to post on. I am just curious, do people ever get the tickets? I never see any thankyou's or comments that anyone has got what they need. I am hopeful that there are lots of lucky people and they are just acknowledging their thanks by PM?



Yep twice so far and many Thank you's are giving!!


----------



## zakerdog

BillyJazz said:


> While I wouldn't say there are lots who end up on the receiving end of the MTTMM vouchers (or likewise the Aladdin PS vouchers) there are those who have and for the most part the thank yous I have seen have been public - unless people are receiving then and forgetting to remove themselves from the list. I know I have been on the receiving end (and I have sent some out as well when I could not use them) and every now and again we get a nice rush of people with leftovers to offer.





ToodlesRN said:


> Yep twice so far and many Thank you's are giving!!



Wonderful, that makes me feel hopeful that by the time my trip comes around I will be included with the lucky. I really love the idea of this thread and how it helps people out.  Great way to share some Disney Magic


----------



## larina

zakerdog said:


> I love that this thread is available for us to post on. I am just curious, do people ever get the tickets? I never see any thankyou's or comments that anyone has got what they need. I am hopeful that there are lots of lucky people and they are just acknowledging their thanks by PM?



I was the receiver of tickets AND then gave away the ones we didn't use (there are some sleepy heads in my family) when I got back. Don't know which was better.



zakerdog said:


> Wonderful, that makes me feel hopeful that by the time my trip comes around I will be included with the lucky. I really love the idea of this thread and how it helps people out.  Great way to share some Disney Magic



Keep the faith! You never know.


----------



## cooniez

larina said:


> I was the receiver of tickets AND then gave away the ones we didn't use (there are some sleepy heads in my family) when I got back. Don't know which was better.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the faith! You never know.



ITA that this is a wonderful thread. I think 2 years ago we purchased a Costco Travel package and got the TTMM tix included. We had every intention of using them, but just never found the time during our 3-day trip! lol I'm sure many people know how that is.  I was glad to mail them to a family who could use them since we would just end up throwing them away anyway.


----------



## araes2102

We (me, DBF, DS, and DD) are going on our very first trip July 8-14 2012. We would love it if someone had extra tix they would be willing to share  How do we get added to the list? TIA!


----------



## larina

araes2102 said:


> We (me, DBF, DS, and DD) are going on our very first trip July 8-14 2012. We would love it if someone had extra tix they would be willing to share  How do we get added to the list? TIA!



There are directions in bold at the bottom of the list that tell you how to add to the list. Basically you copy the list, then paste it in a reply and add your name to the end with your dates and number of tix you want (if you look at the list it will all be clear!) with your e-mail if you want to make it easier on people (I gave away tix in Dec/Jan and it was a real pain trying to locates some people) to find you. Hope that helped!


----------



## BillyJazz

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

_11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012_

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

20. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

21. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

22. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

23. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

24. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

25. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip.

26. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

28. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

29. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

30. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

32. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

33. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

34. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

35. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

36. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

37. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

38. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

39. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

40. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

41. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

42. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

43. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

44. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

45. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

46. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

47. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

48. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

49. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

50. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

51. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

52. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

53. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

54. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

55. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

56. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## BillyJazz

araes2102 said:


> We (me, DBF, DS, and DD) are going on our very first trip July 8-14 2012. We would love it if someone had extra tix they would be willing to share  How do we get added to the list? TIA!



I went ahead and added you to the list in my last post.


----------



## BethanyF

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

20. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

21. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

22. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

23. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

24. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

25. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip.

26. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

28. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

29. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

30. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

32. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

33. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

34. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

35. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

36. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

37. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

38. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

39. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

40. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

41. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

42. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

43. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

44. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

45. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

46. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

47. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

48. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

49. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

50. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

51. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

52. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

53. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

54. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

55. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

56. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

57. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
     (bfritz112@aol.com)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## BillyJazz

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

_11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012_

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

20. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

21. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

22. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

23. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

24. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

25. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip.

26. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

_27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012_

28. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

29. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

30. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

32. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

33. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

34. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

35. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

36. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

37. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

38. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

39. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

40. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

41. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

42. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

43. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

44. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

45. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

_46. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012_

47. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

48. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

49. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

50. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

51. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

52. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

53. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

54. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

55. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

56. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

57. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## BillyJazz

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

_6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012_

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

_20. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012_

21. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

22. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

23. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

_24. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip_

25. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

26. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

27. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

28. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

29. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

30. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

31. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

32. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

33. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

34. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

35. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

36. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

37. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

38. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

39. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

40. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

41. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

42. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

43. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

44. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

_45. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012_

46. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

47. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

48. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

49. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

50. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

51. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

52. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

53. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

54. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

55. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

56. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## BillyJazz

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

_6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012_

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

_20. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012_

21. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

22. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

23. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

_24. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip_

25. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

26. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

27. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

28. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

29. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

30. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

31. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

32. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

33. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

34. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

35. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

36. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

37. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

38. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

39. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

40. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

41. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

42. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

43. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

44. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

_45. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012_

46. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

47. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

48. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

49. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

50. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

51. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

52. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

53. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

54. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

55. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

56. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## marciemi

What are the rules on these?  Are they only valid during your trip dates when you receive them or for the entire year?  Are they tied in somehow with the tickets or kind of an additional ticket/voucher?  I just ordered a AAA package yesterday that says it comes with them, but since it's just me and DS16, I really doubt we'd use them.  Once I get them I'd be glad to share but how do you transfer them?  Thanks!


----------



## Geemo

marciemi said:


> What are the rules on these?  Are they only valid during your trip dates when you receive them or for the entire year?  Are they tied in somehow with the tickets or kind of an additional ticket/voucher?  I just ordered a AAA package yesterday that says it comes with them, but since it's just me and DS16, I really doubt we'd use them.  Once I get them I'd be glad to share but how do you transfer them?  Thanks!



No they are not tied to your entry tickets.  

The tickets usually come in a little booklet.  It will have the ToonTown as well as preferred seating to shows.  If you look closely the expiration date will be 1-31-2013.  

As far as the rules...  I believe you contact the first person on this list to see if they are still in need of the tickets.  Once you find an interested Disney Fanatic, I'm sure they will give you their address, to have them mailed.

When will your package be delivered?  If it's with enough time for a May trip...

I believe the first person on the list is....
1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

Now if you want to bend the rules send them to me...  I'm like the 40th person on the list.  *Just joking everyone*.

Congratulations  Sjwillia  it looks like you may be receiving a couple of tickets for your   May 3-9, 2012.


----------



## BillyJazz

marciemi said:


> What are the rules on these?  Are they only valid during your trip dates when you receive them or for the entire year?  Are they tied in somehow with the tickets or kind of an additional ticket/voucher?  I just ordered a AAA package yesterday that says it comes with them, but since it's just me and DS16, I really doubt we'd use them.  Once I get them I'd be glad to share but how do you transfer them?  Thanks!



Just like the PP mentioned the vouchers wont expire until the end of January 2013 and are not tied in with your PH at all, so sending them off is no problem! As for finding someone on the list, it's really all up to you although in fairness we do ask that people start from the top of the list and contact members in order until someone gets back to you (occasionally someone wont if they don't check in often enough which is also why many leave their emails as well). Then it's just as simple as getting their address and dropping them in the mail!

Thanks for looking to spread the magic!


----------



## BillyJazz

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

_6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012_

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

_24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012_

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## marciemi

Thanks for the update - I'll check back in when I get the package and see what we can do then.  Our trip is the week after Easter so coming up soon!


----------



## LoveDisneyMom

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. PrincessSitka needs 2 -- March 2-9, 2012

12. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

13. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

14. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

15. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

16. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

17. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

18. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

19. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

20. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

21. mousefan5 needs 5 -- March 9-11, 2012

22. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

23. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

24. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

25. MeganAnne needs 2 -- March 9-12, 2012
* (avninja@gmail.com)
** First Disneyland trip.

26. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

27. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

28. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

29. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

30. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

32. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

33. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

34. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

35. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

36. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

37. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

38. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

39. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

40. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

41. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

42. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

43. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

44. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

45. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

46. Magnod needs 5 -- March 8-12, 2012

47. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

48. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

49. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

50. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

51. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

52. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

53. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

54. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

55. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

56. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

57. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 (or 2 if kids under three dont need a ticket)- May 3-10, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## zakerdog

There seems to be another copy & paste error


----------



## tiffntwins

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

_6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012_

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

54. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 (or 2 if kids under three dont need a ticket)- May 3-10, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## BillyJazz

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

_6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012_

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

54. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need2 if kids under 3 don't need one

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

_6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012_

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

54. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need2 if kids under 3 don't need one

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Minuet888

Are premium annual passholders allowed in to magic mornings or is it just people who book vacations through DL?


----------



## Minuet888

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

54. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need2 if kids under 3 don't need one

55.  Minuet888 needs 3  -- March 21-22, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## zakerdog

Minuet888 said:


> Are premium annual passholders allowed in to magic mornings or is it just people who book vacations through DL?



Good question, I would like to know too


----------



## Belle Ella

Minuet888 said:


> Are premium annual passholders allowed in to magic mornings or is it just people who book vacations through DL?



The only way AP holders can utilize *Magic Morning* is if they are staying onsite at one of the 3 resort hotels. However, any AP holder who has a voucher can go to *Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness*, which is different.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

_6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012_

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012 
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012 
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

54. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need2 if kids under 3 don't need one

55.  Minuet888 needs 3  -- March 21-22, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## mrsw94

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Billy Jazz needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
*traveling with family.  We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.  The other 4 are adults, so not as important!   Thanks!
(kristywilson94@gmail.com)

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

54. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need2 if kids under 3 don't need one

55. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

_6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012_

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family.  We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.  The other 4 are adults, so not as important!   Thanks!

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

54. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need2 if kids under 3 don't need one

55. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## msbagley

** Daily Bump 3/16 **
1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

54. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need2 if kids under 3 don't need one

55. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

56. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
msbagley@yahoo.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Jacie

** Daily Bump 3/16 **
1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

54. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need2 if kids under 3 don't need one

55. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

56. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
msbagley@yahoo.com

57. Jacie needs 3 (Or 4 if my 2 year old needs his own)- September 2012
jaciekay@gmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## lizabu

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. Mercenary needs 4 to 6 -- March 9-17, 2012

7. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

8. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

9. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

10. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

11. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

12. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

13. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

14. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

15. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

16. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

17. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

18. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

19. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

20. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

21. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

22. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

23. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

24. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

25. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

26. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

27. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

28. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

29. Belle Ella needs 4 -- January 16-19, 2013

30. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

31. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

32. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

33. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

34. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

35. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

36. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

37. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

38. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

39. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

40. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

41. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

42. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

43. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

44. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

45. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

46. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

47. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

48. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

49. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

51. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

52. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

53. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

54. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need2 if kids under 3 don't need one

55. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

56. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
msbagley@yahoo.com

57. Jacie needs 3 (Or 4 if my 2 year old needs his own)- September 2012
jaciekay@gmail.com

58. lizabu needs 6 -December 14-18 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Belle Ella

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

8. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

9. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

10. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

11. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

12. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

13. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

14. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

16. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

17. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

18. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

19. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

20. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

21. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

_22. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012_

23. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

24. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

25. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

26. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

27. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

28. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

29. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

30. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

31. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

32. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

33. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

34. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

35. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

36. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

37. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

38. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

39. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

40. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

41. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

42. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

43. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

44. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

45. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

46. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

47. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

48. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

49. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

50. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

51. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

52. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

53. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

54. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
* (msbagley@yahoo.com)

55. Jacie needs 4 -- September 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

56. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Jacie

1. Sjwillia needs 2 -- May 3-9, 2012
* (williamsclan3@comcast.net)

2. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

3. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

4. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

5. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

6. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

7. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

8. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

9. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

10. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

11. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

12. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

13. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

14. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

15. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

16. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

17. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

18. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

19. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

20. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

21. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

22. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

23. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

24. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

25. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

26. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

27. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

28. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

29. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

30. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

31. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

32. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

33. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

34. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

35. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

36. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

37. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

38. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

39. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

40. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

41. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

42. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

43. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

44. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

45. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

46. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

47. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

48. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

49. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

50. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

51. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

52. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

53. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

54. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
* (msbagley@yahoo.com)

55. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

56. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## hopperfan70

Sorry for the non-post, but I until I have 10 posts, I can't send a PM to someone and I need to as I have TTMM vouchers to give away. So here's 1....


----------



## mitchwebb

Thank you, can my name be removed (mitchwebb)


----------



## Sjwillia

1. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. mitchwebb needs 4 -- April 7-10, 2012

6. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

7. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

8. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

9. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

10. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

11. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

12. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

13. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

14. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

15. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

16. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

17. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

18. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

19. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

20. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

21. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

22. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

23. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

24. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

25. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

26. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

27. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

28. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

29. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

30. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

31. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

32. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

33. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

34. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

35. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

36. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

37. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

38. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

39. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

40. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

41. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

42. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

43. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

44. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

45. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

46. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

47. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

48. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

49. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

50. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

51. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

52. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

53. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
* (msbagley@yahoo.com)

54. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

55. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Colo Nana

1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
* DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4

2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010

3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010

4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
* Also going August 2011
** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.

5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011

6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010

7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
*We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated

8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010

9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011

10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
*2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)

11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010

12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010

13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011

14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011

15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011

16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011

17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011

18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
* Twins' birthday and first visit.

19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011

20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011

22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010

23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010

24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011

25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
* Children's first visit, coming from Australia

26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
* DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7

27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
* DFs first visit with the grandkids

28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
* DD's bday

29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011

30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
* Honeymoon and first visit

31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011

32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010

33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010*
* first visit for both!!

34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010

35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010

36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011

37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010

38. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
* 2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!
39. Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011 (trip with MAW child)
40. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets april 27th-may 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## zakerdog

Colo Nana said:


> 1. Littleprincess2010 needs 2 -- November 7-12, 2010
> * DD's 7th birthday, willing to take anywhere from 2 to 4
> 
> 2. Nottellin' needs 4 -- December 20, 2010
> 
> 3. Seaera needs 3 -- November 14-19, 2010
> 
> 4. Letitsnow needs 6 -- November 12-17, 2010
> * Also going August 2011
> ** Any amount will do, and our AP's expire in August 2011, we would appreciate any before then.
> 
> 5. MinnieVanMom needs 3 -- July 2011
> 
> 6. ado121 needs 5 -- December 5-11, 2010
> 
> 7. tiffntwins needs 3 -- December 9-12, 2010
> *We will be with a group of 9 ! 3 or more would be soooooooo appreciated
> 
> 8. haydeecm needs 2 to 3 -- December 12-17, 2010
> 
> 9. cgbsilver @ hotmail.com needs 5 -- January 2-10, 2011
> 
> 10. Sean's Momma needs 3, 4 or 5 -- February 13-20, 2011
> *2 first time visits and 1 last time visit (dads health is failing rapidly)
> 
> 11. M2DD's need 4 -- December 24-30, 2010
> 
> 12. bestmom needs 2 -- October 27 - November 1, 2010
> 
> 13. ILoveDisney77 needs 3 -- June 20-24, 2011
> 
> 14. mitchwebb needs 4 -- December 28 - January 1, 2011
> 
> 15. dr&momto2boys needs 4 -- April 2011
> 
> 16. kcchica needs 3 to 5 -- September 2011
> 
> 17. JaxsonsMom needs 2 -- January 2011
> 
> 18. ConnieB needs 3 -- November 27 - December 8, 2010
> * Twins' birthday and first visit.
> 
> 19. travellovingirl needs 4 -- April 20-28, 2011
> 
> 20. lauritagoddess needs 2 -- February 19-26, 2011
> 
> 21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 2011
> 
> 22. gortman65 needs 4 -- October 27-29, 2010
> 
> 23. kailuagirl needs 3 -- November 26 - December 3, 2010
> 
> 24. zakerdog needs 4 - January 21-24, 2011
> 
> 25. AussieDisneyNut needs 4 to 7 -- March 28 - April 1, 2011
> * Children's first visit, coming from Australia
> 
> 26. eeyoremommy needs 3 -- March 12-19, 2011
> * DH's and DS' first visit, DS will be 7
> 
> 27. Mouse13 needs 6 -- June 3-9, 2011
> * DFs first visit with the grandkids
> 
> 28. noga needs 4 -- November 12-14, 2010
> * DD's bday
> 
> 29. stevejanelle needs 2 -- March 20-23, 2011
> 
> 30. DisneyGeekz needs 2 -- December 28, 2010 - January 1, 2011
> * Honeymoon and first visit
> 
> 31. Aidan04 needs 4 -- February 2-6, 2011
> 
> 32. mirla122 needs 3 -- November 16-18, 2010
> 
> 33. zumbergc needs 2 -- December 4-8, 2010*
> * first visit for both!!
> 
> 34. Alinasan needs 3-- November 25-30th, 2010
> 
> 35. KelliLee702 needs 2 -- October 30, 2010
> 
> 36. fitnessmouse needs 4 -- April 22, 2011
> 
> 37. Jutori needs 4 -- December 23-25, 2010
> 
> 38. MinnieMama09 needs 3 --December 12-15, 2010
> * 2 more would be wonderful for grandparents!
> 39. Mommy2max needs 8 March 11-18, 2011 (trip with MAW child)
> 40. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets april 27th-may 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit
> 
> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.



You have copy and pasted an old list, you need to copy the most recent list, the one directly above this.


----------



## zakerdog

1. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

7. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

8. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

9. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

10. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

11. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

12. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

13. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

14. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

15. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

16. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

17. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

18. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

19. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

20. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

22. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

23. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

24. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

26. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

27. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

28. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

29. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

30. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

31. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

32. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

33. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

34. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

35. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

36. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

37. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

38. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

40. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

41. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

42. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

43. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

44. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

45. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

46. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

47. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

48. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

49. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

50. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

51. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

52. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
* (msbagley@yahoo.com)

53. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

54. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

55. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for **1st visit



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Colo Nana

Oh snap sry guys ty for fixing it zaker...ill only need 2 if kids under 3 dont need one..


----------



## jheltz27

53 days out till trip begins and sitting at #16. Doing some planning and getting nervous. But hey, it's a bonus and would be awesome if we get lucky enough to get them.


----------



## VallCopen

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

7. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

8. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

9. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

10. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

11. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

12. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

13. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

14. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

15. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

16. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

17. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

18. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

19. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

20. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

22. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

23. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

24. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

26. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

27. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

28. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

29. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

30. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

31. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

32. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

33. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

34. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

35. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

36. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

37. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

38. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

40. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

41. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

42. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

43. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

44. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

45. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

46. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

47. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

48. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

49. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

50. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

51. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

52. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
* (msbagley@yahoo.com)

53. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

54. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

55. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for **1st visit



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## VallCopen

I updated my name on the list because we could get away with just 3 tickets, that would be enough to take our 4 year old.  Teens can fend for themselves.


----------



## estherhead

1. dr&momto2boys needs 5 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

7. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

8. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

9. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

10. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

11. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

12. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

13. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

14. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

15. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

16. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

17. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

18. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

19. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

20. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

22. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

23. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

24. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

26. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

27. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

28. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

29. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

30. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

31. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

32. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

33. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

34. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

35. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

36. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

37. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

38. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

40. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

41. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

42. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

43. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

44. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

45. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

46. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

47. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

48. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

49. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

50. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

51. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

52. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
* (msbagley@yahoo.com)

53. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

54. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

55. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for **1st visit

56. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st.  First trip.



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

7. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

8. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

9. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

10. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

11. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

12. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 4-11, 2012

13. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

14. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

15. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

16. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

17. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

18. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

19. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

20. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

22. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

23. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

24. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

26. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

27. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

28. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

29. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

30. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

31. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

32. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

33. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

34. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

35. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

36. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

37. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

38. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

40. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

41. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

42. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

43. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

44. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

45. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

46. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

47. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

48. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

49. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

50. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

51. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

52. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
* (msbagley@yahoo.com)

53. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

54. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

55. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for **1st visit

56. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

I just updated the list (see above) to reflect that a very generous lady sent me two tickets.  Thank you so much!!!    Now, which of my kids is my favorite?


----------



## VallCopen

Congrats on the 2 tickets dr&momto2boys, now just change your 3 to a 1 and maybe someone with 4 with send me 3 and you the last one you need...


----------



## 3DisMunchkins

Would someone please add me to the list?  Site will not allow me to post emails since I do not have enough current posts...signed up with new login.
Thanks!!

3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

TIA


----------



## alicia1506

]1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

7. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

8. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

9. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

10. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

11. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

12. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

13. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

14. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

15. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

16. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

17. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

18. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

19. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

20. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

22. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

23. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

24. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

26. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

27. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

28. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

29. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

30. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

31. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

32. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

33. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

34. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

35. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

36. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

37. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

38. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

40. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

41. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

42. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

43. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

44. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

45. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

46. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

47. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

48. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

49. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

50. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

51. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

52. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
* (msbagley@yahoo.com)

53. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

54. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

55. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for **1st visit

56. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## zakerdog

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. Mousireid needs 4 -- March 27-30, 2012

7. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

8. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

9. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

10. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

11. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

12. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

13. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

14. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

15. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

16. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

17. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

18. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

19. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

20. candy0730 needs 3 -- March 18-24, 2012

21. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

22. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

23. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

24. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

25. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

26. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

27. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

28. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

29. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

30. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

31. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

32. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

33. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

34. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

35. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

36. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

37. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

38. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

39. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

40. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

41. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

42. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

43. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

44. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

45. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

46. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

47. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

48. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

49. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

50. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

51. Minuet888 needs 3 -- March 21-22, 2012

52. msbagley needs 2 - March 29-31, 2012
* (msbagley@yahoo.com)

53. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

54. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

55. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

56. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

57. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012




**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## zakerdog

3DisMunchkins said:


> Would someone please add me to the list?  Site will not allow me to post emails since I do not have enough current posts...signed up with new login.
> Thanks!!
> 
> 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012
> 
> TIA





Got you added


----------



## zakerdog

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

10. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

11. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

12. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

13. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

14. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

15. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

16. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

17. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

18. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

19. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

20. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

21. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

22. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

23. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

24. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

25. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

26. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

27. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

28. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

29. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

30. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

31. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

32. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

33. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

34. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

35. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

36. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

38. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

39. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

40. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

41. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

42. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

43. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

44. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

45. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

46. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

47. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

48. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

49. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

50. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

51. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

52. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

53. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012




**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *__________________


----------



## DBMC

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

10. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

11. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

12. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

13. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

14. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

15. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

16. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

17. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

18. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

19. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

20. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

21. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

22. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

23. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

24. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

25. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

26. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

27. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

28. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

29. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

30. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

31. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

32. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

33. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

34. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

35. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

36. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

38. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

39. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

40. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

41. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

42. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

43. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

44. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

45. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

46. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

47. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

48. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

49. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

50. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

51. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

52. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

53. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

54. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012




*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## KiwiMouseGirl

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. dnamertz needs 3 -- May 14-18, 2012

10. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

11. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

12. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

13. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

14. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

15. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

16. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

17. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

18. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

19. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

20. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

21. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

22. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

23. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

24. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

25. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

26. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

27. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

28. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

29. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

30. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

31. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

32. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

33. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

34. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

35. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

36. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

37. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

38. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

39. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

40. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

41. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

42. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

43. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

44. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

45. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

46. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

47. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

48. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

49. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

50. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

51. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

52. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

53. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

54. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

55. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012




*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

VallCopen said:


> Congrats on the 2 tickets dr&momto2boys, now just change your 3 to a 1 and maybe someone with 4 with send me 3 and you the last one you need...



Sorry, I already changed 5 to 3.  Still keeping my fingers for crossed for both of us.


----------



## dnamertz

I'm currently number 9 on the list, but we are going to have to cancel our trip (probably no trip at all this year) 

I'm now planning on going April of next year, so please bump me to the back of the list for 3 tickets between April 22-26, 2013.


----------



## Geemo

dnamertz said:


> I'm currently number 9 on the list, but we are going to have to cancel our trip (probably no trip at all this year)
> 
> I'm now planning on going April of next year, so please bump me to the back of the list for 3 tickets between April 22-26, 2013.


  Here ya go....

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

20. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

21. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

22. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

23. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

24. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

25. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

26. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

27. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

28. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

29. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

30. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

31. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

32. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

33. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

34. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

35. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

37. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

38. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

39. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

40. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

41. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

42. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

43. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

44. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

45. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

46. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

47. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

48. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

49. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

50. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

51. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

52. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

53. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

54. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

55. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## BuzzBiteyear

Here ya go....

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

20. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

21. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

22. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

23. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

24. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

25. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

26. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

27. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

28. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

29. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

30. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

31. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

32. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

33. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

34. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

35. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

37. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

38. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

39. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

40. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

41. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

42. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

43. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

44. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

45. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

46. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

47. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

48. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

49. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

50. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

51. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

52. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

53. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

54. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

55. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

56. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## MrsSpfaff

Oh my gosh!! H


----------



## MrsSpfaff

I knew I was gonna mess it up! 

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

20. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

21. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

22. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

23. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

24. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

25. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

26. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

27. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

28. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

29. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

30. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

31. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

32. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

33. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

34. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

35. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

37. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

38. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

39. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

40. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

41. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

42. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

43. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

44. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

45. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

46. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

47. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

48. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

49. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

50. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

51. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

52. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

53. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

54. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

55. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

56. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

57. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## Geemo

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

20. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

21. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

22. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

23. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

24. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

25. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

26. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

27. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

28. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

29. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

30. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

31. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

32. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

33. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

34. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

35. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

37. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

38. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

39. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

40. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

41. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

42. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

43. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

44. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

45. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

46. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

47. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

48. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

49. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

50. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

51. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

52. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

53. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

54. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

55. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

56. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

57. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## zakerdog

Bump


----------



## mysteriouspnai

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

20. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

21. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

22. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

23. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

24. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

25. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

26. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

27. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

28. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

29. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

30. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

31. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

32. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

33. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

34. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

35. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

37. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

38. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

39. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

40. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

41. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

42. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

43. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

44. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

45. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

46. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

47. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

48. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

49. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

50. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

51. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

52. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

53. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

54. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

55. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

56. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

57. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

58. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## KDilly

WOW what a list!!! lol

-KD


----------



## Geemo

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

20. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

21. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

22. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

23. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

24. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

25. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

26. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

27. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

28. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

29. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

30. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

31. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

32. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

33. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

34. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

35. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

37. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

38. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

39. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

40. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

41. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

42. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

43. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

44. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

45. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

46. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

47. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

48. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

49. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

50. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

51. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

52. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

53. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

54. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

55. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

56. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

57. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

58. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## haley's mom

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. IPA needs 2 to 6 -- May 3-5, 2012

20. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

21. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

22. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

23. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

24. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

25. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

26. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

27. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

28. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

29. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

30. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

31. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

32. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

33. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

34. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

35. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

36. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

37. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

38. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

39. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

40. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

41. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

42. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

43. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

44. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

45. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

46. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

47. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

48. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

49. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

50. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

51. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

52. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

53. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

54. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

55. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

56. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

57. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

58. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

59. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).  hlcummins@verizon.net


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## IPA

Removing myself, purchased Passport Plus tickets from AAA today and they include this perk.

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

20. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

21. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

22. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

23. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

24. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

25. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

26. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

27. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

28. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

29. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

30. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

31. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

32. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

33. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

34. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

35. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

36. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

37. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

38. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

39. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

40. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

41. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

42. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

43. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

44. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

45. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

46. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

47. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

48. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

49. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

50. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

51. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

52. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

53. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

54. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

55. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

56. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

57. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

58. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). hlcummins@verizon.net

*
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## matthewaniela

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

20. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

21. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

22. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

23. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

24. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

25. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

26. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

27. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

28. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

29. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

30. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

31. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

32. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

33. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

34. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

35. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

36. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

37. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

38. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

39. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

40. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

41. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

42. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

43. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

44. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

45. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

46. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

47. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

48. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

49. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

50. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

51. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

52. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

53. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

54. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

55. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

56. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

57. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

58. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). hlcummins@verizon.net

59. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
      We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.  

Share on twitterShare on facebookShare on google_plusone


----------



## jensenba

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

20. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

21. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

22. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

23. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

24. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

25. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

26. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

27. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

28. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

29. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

30. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

31. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

32. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

33. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

34. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

35. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

36. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

37. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

38. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

39. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

40. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

41. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

42. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

43. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

44. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

45. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

46. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

47. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

48. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

49. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

50. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

51. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

52. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

53. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

54. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

55. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

56. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

57. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

58. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). hlcummins@verizon.net

59. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
      We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

60. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27 (jensenba@hotmail.com)


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## skiingfast

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

15. Shellncesar needs 2 -- April 16-18, 2012
* (jiva_cick14@yahoo.com)

16. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

17. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

18. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

19. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

20. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

21. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

22. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

23. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

24. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

25. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

26. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

27. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

28. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

29. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

30. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

31. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

32. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

33. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

34. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

35. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

36. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

37. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

38. Mrsmcnoggin needs 4 -- April 23-25, 2012
* (mrsmcnoggin@gmail.com)
** First trip!

39. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

40. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

41. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

42. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

43. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

44. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

45. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

46. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

47. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

48. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

49. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

50. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

51. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

52. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

53. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

54. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

55. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

56. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

57. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

58. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). hlcummins@verizon.net

59. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
      We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

60. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27 (jensenba@hotmail.com)


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Geemo

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)


15. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

16. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

18. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

19. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

20. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

21. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

22. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

23. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 2012

24. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

25. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

26. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

27. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

28. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

29. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

30. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

31. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

32. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

33. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

34. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

35. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

36. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)


37. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

38. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

39. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

40. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

41. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

42. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

43. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

44. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

45. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

46. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

47. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

48. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

49. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

50. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

51. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

52. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

53. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

54. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

55. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

56. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). hlcummins@verizon.net

57. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

58. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27 (jensenba@hotmail.com)


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## ladylyons

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. tiffntwins needs 3 -- May 2012

12. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

13. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

14. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)


15. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

16. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

17. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

18. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

19. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

20. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

21. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

22. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

23. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

24. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

25. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

26. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

27. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

28. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

29. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

30. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

31. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

32. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

33. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

34. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

35. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

36. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)


37. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

38. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

39. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

40. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

41. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

42. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

43. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

44. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

45. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

46. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

47. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

48. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

49. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

50. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

51. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

52. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

53. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

54. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

55. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

56. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). hlcummins@verizon.net

57. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

58. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27 (jensenba@hotmail.com)


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## tiffntwins

couldn't pull it together--looks like December at the soonest


1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)


14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)


36. periwinkle20 needs 4 -- April 21-29, 2012
* (kerriandhen@hotmail.com)
** First Trip!

37. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

38. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

39. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

40. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

41. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

42. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

43. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

44. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

45. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

46. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

47. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

48. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

49. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

50. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

51. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

52. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

53. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

54. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

55. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). hlcummins@verizon.net

56. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

57. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27 (jensenba@hotmail.com)


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Geemo

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

37. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

38. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

39. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

40. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

41. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

42. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

43. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

44. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

45. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

46. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

47. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

48. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

49. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

50. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)

51. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

52. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

53. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

54. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). hlcummins@verizon.net

55. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

55. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27 (jensenba@hotmail.com)


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## dnamertz

In post #2322, I was #51 on the list.  Now I'm not on the list at all.  What happened?


----------



## Geemo

dnamertz said:


> In post #2322, I was #51 on the list.  Now I'm not on the list at all.  What happened?


I apologize for the error.  List has been corrected.
Geemo


----------



## dnamertz

Geemo said:


> I apologize for the error.  List has been corrected.
> Geemo



No problem.  Thank you very much.


----------



## ValpoCory

Geemo said:


> 1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012
> 
> 2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012
> 
> 3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012
> 
> 4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
> * First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
> 
> 5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012
> 
> 6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012
> 
> 7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012
> 
> 8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012
> 
> 9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012
> 
> 10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
> * email: supersquishy@hotmail.com
> 
> 11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
> * (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)
> 
> 12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
> * (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)
> 
> 13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
> * (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)
> 
> 14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012
> 
> 15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
> * (tarae16@hotmail.com)
> 
> 16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012
> 
> 17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
> * (andy1073@gmail.com)
> 
> 18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
> * (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)
> 
> 19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012
> 
> 20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
> * (mbweisser@gmail.com)
> 
> 21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
> * (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
> ** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!
> 
> 22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012
> 
> 23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012
> 
> 24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
> * (nathanwillis@q.com)
> 
> 25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012
> 
> 26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
> *annadette@hotmail.com
> 
> 27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012
> 
> 28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
> * (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)
> 
> 29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
> * (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)
> 
> 30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
> * (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)
> 
> 31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
> 
> 32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012
> 
> 33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012
> 
> 34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012
> 
> 35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
> * (bbludlow@hotmail.com)
> 
> 36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
> * (yeopeter@hotmail.com)
> 
> 37. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
> * (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)
> 
> 38. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012
> 
> 39. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
> * (aerofx@gmail.com)
> 
> 40. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012
> 
> 41. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
> * (bfritz112@aol.com)
> 
> 42. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
> * Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one
> 
> 43. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
> * (jaciekay@gmail.com)
> * Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.
> 
> 44. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
> * liz.saoud@gmail.com
> **first trip
> 
> 45. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit
> 
> 46. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.
> 
> 47. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012
> 
> 48. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012
> 
> 49. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012
> 
> 50. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 (jberry5@charter.net)
> 
> 51. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013
> 
> 52. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)
> 
> 53. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)
> 
> 54. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). hlcummins@verizon.net
> 
> 55. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
> We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family
> 
> 56. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27 (jensenba@hotmail.com)
> 
> 57. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.  Thank you!
> 
> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.



57. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.  Thank you!


----------



## Pixiafurie

ValpoCory said:


> 57. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.  Thank you!



Hi! If anyone has two available for my trip May 21-26, I would really appreciate it! It's my sister's first time going and I want to make her first day really special. Thanks! My email: emily_margaret@hotmail.com


----------



## zakerdog

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

37. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
* (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

38. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

39. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

40. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

41. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

42. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

43. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

44. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

45. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

46. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

47. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

48. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

49. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

50. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 
* (jberry5@charter.net)

51. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

52. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th 
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

53. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

54. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). 
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

55. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

56. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27 
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

57. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013. 

58. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26 
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## jheltz27

Shameless bump as we leave in 15 days. #13 on the list right now but just not enough time I'm afraid for our 1st trip. Fingers crossed...


----------



## ValpoCory

zakerdog said:


> 1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012
> 
> 2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012
> 
> 3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012
> 
> 4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
> * First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
> 
> 5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012
> 
> 6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012
> 
> 7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012
> 
> 8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012
> 
> 9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012
> 
> 10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
> * email: supersquishy@hotmail.com
> 
> 11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
> * (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)
> 
> 12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
> * (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)
> 
> 13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
> * (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)
> 
> 14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012
> 
> 15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
> * (tarae16@hotmail.com)
> 
> 16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012
> 
> 17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
> * (andy1073@gmail.com)
> 
> 18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
> * (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)
> 
> 19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012
> 
> 20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
> * (mbweisser@gmail.com)
> 
> 21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
> * (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
> ** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!
> 
> 22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012
> 
> 23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012
> 
> 24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
> * (nathanwillis@q.com)
> 
> 25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012
> 
> 26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
> *annadette@hotmail.com
> 
> 27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012
> 
> 28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
> * (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)
> 
> 29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
> * (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)
> 
> 30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
> * (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)
> 
> 31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
> 
> 32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012
> 
> 33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012
> 
> 34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012
> 
> 35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
> * (bbludlow@hotmail.com)
> 
> 36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
> * (yeopeter@hotmail.com)
> 
> 37. Morganm needs 1 to 2 -- May 20-25, 2012
> * (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)
> 
> 38. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012
> 
> 39. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
> * (aerofx@gmail.com)
> 
> 40. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012
> 
> 41. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
> * (bfritz112@aol.com)
> 
> 42. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
> * Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one
> 
> 43. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
> * (jaciekay@gmail.com)
> * Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.
> 
> 44. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
> * liz.saoud@gmail.com
> **first trip
> 
> 45. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit
> 
> 46. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.
> 
> 47. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012
> 
> 48. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012
> 
> 49. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012
> 
> 50. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
> * (jberry5@charter.net)
> 
> 51. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013
> 
> 52. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
> * (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)
> 
> 53. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
> * (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)
> 
> 54. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
> * (hlcummins@verizon.net)
> 
> 55. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
> We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family
> 
> 56. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
> * (jensenba@hotmail.com)
> 
> 57. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
> 
> 58. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
> * (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)
> 
> 
> 
> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.



Please add my email address.  Thank you!


57. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013. 
* (lieder@us.ibm.com)


----------



## MorganM

Removing myself from the list.  Thanks!

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

38. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

39. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

40. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

41. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

42. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

43. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

44. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

45. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

46. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

47. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

48. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

49. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

50. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 
* (jberry5@charter.net)

51. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

52. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th 
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

53. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

54. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). 
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

55. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

56. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27 
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

57. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013. 

58. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26 
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## DBMC

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-23, 2012

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

37. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

38. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

39. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

40. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

41. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

42. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

43. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

44. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

45. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

46. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

47. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

48. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

49. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012 
* (jberry5@charter.net)

50. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

51. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th 
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

52. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012 
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

53. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date). 
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

54. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

55. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27 
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

56. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013. 

57. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26 
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## MorganM

Thanks for fixing the numbers, I forgot to do that!


----------



## DBMC

MorganM said:


> Thanks for fixing the numbers, I forgot to do that!



No problem.


----------



## 6Smiles

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated! 

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

37. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

38. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

39. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

40. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

41. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

42. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

43. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

44. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

45. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

46. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

47. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

48. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

49. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

50. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

51. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

52. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

53. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

54. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

55. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

56. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

57. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## AussieAnge

6Smiles said:


> 1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012
> 
> 2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012
> 
> 3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012
> 
> 4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
> * First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
> 
> 5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012
> 
> 6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012
> 
> 7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012
> 
> 8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
> Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!
> 
> 9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012
> 
> 10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
> * email: supersquishy@hotmail.com
> 
> 11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
> * (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)
> 
> 12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
> * (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)
> 
> 13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
> * (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)
> 
> 14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012
> 
> 15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
> * (tarae16@hotmail.com)
> 
> 16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012
> 
> 17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
> * (andy1073@gmail.com)
> 
> 18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
> * (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)
> 
> 19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012
> 
> 20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
> * (mbweisser@gmail.com)
> 
> 21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
> * (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
> ** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!
> 
> 22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012
> 
> 23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012
> 
> 24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
> * (nathanwillis@q.com)
> 
> 25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012
> 
> 26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
> *annadette@hotmail.com
> 
> 27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012
> 
> 28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
> * (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)
> 
> 29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
> * (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)
> 
> 30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
> * (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)
> 
> 31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
> 
> 32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012
> 
> 33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012
> 
> 34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012
> 
> 35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
> * (bbludlow@hotmail.com)
> 
> 36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
> * (yeopeter@hotmail.com)
> 
> 37. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012
> 
> 38. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
> * (aerofx@gmail.com)
> 
> 39. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012
> 
> 40. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
> * (bfritz112@aol.com)
> 
> 41. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
> * Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one
> 
> 42. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
> * (jaciekay@gmail.com)
> * Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.
> 
> 43. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
> * liz.saoud@gmail.com
> **first trip
> 
> 44. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit
> 
> 45. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.
> 
> 46. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012
> 
> 47. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012
> 
> 48. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012
> 
> 49. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
> * (jberry5@charter.net)
> 
> 50. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013
> 
> 51. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
> * (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)
> 
> 52. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
> * (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)
> 
> 53. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
> * (hlcummins@verizon.net)
> 
> 54. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
> We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family
> 
> 55. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
> * (jensenba@hotmail.com)
> 
> 56. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
> 
> 57. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
> * (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)
> 
> 
> 
> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.




58. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia. 
angark@hotmail.com


----------



## zakerdog

If you use the quote your name will not get added, you need to follow the instructions on the bottom of the page and copy and paste, then add your name and information.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated! 

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

37. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

38. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

39. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

40. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

41. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

42. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

43. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

44. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

45. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

46. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

47. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

48. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

49. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

50. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

51. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

52. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

53. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

54. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

55. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

56. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

57. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

58. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia. 
angark@hotmail.com 

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## MommyLove

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated! 

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

37. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

38. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

39. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

40. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

41. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

42. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

43. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

44. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

45. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

46. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

47. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

48. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

49. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

50. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

51. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

52. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

53. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

54. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

55. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

56. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

57. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

58. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia. 
angark@hotmail.com 

59. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012
* (scrapkat@gmail.com)

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## zeferjen

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated! 

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. Honeybee1983 needs 4 -- April 30 to May 5, 2012
* (andy1073@gmail.com)

18. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

19. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

20. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

21. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

22. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

23. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

24. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

25. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

26. annadette needs 1 -- April 27 to May 6, 2012
*annadette@hotmail.com

27. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

28. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

29. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

30. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

31. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

32. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

33. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

34. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

35. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

36. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

37. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

38. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

39. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

40. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

41. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

42. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

43. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com
**first trip

44. Colo Nana needs 3 tickets April 27th-May 2nd. Taking autistic grandson for 1st visit

45. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

46. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

47. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

48. KiwiMouseGirl needs 2 tickets April 22-3rd May 2012

49. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

50. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

51. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

52. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

53. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

54. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

55. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

56. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

57. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

58. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia. 
angark@hotmail.com 

59. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012
* (scrapkat@gmail.com)

60. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Geemo

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated! 

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

18. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

19. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

20. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

21. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

22. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

23. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

24. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

25. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

26. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

27. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

28. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

29. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

30. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

31. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

32. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

33. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

34. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

35. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

36. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

37. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

38. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

39. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

40. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

41. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com	**first trip

42. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

43. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

44. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

45. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

46. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

47. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

48. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

49. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

50. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

51. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

52. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

53. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

54. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia. 
angark@hotmail.com 

55. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012	* (scrapkat@gmail.com)

56. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## bibbidibobbidibecky

Geemo said:


> 1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012
> 
> 2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012
> 
> 3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012
> 
> 4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
> * First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!
> 
> 5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012
> 
> 6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012
> 
> 7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012
> 
> 8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
> Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!
> 
> 9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012
> 
> 10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
> * email: supersquishy@hotmail.com
> 
> 11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
> * (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)
> 
> 12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
> * (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)
> 
> 13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
> * (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)
> 
> 14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012
> 
> 15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
> * (tarae16@hotmail.com)
> 
> 16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012
> 
> 17. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
> * (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)
> 
> 18. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012
> 
> 19. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
> * (mbweisser@gmail.com)
> 
> 20. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
> * (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
> ** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!
> 
> 21. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012
> 
> 22. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012
> 
> 23. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
> * (nathanwillis@q.com)
> 
> 24. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012
> 
> 25. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012
> 
> 26. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
> * (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)
> 
> 27. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
> * (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)
> 
> 28. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
> * (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)
> 
> 29. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
> 
> 30. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012
> 
> 31. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012
> 
> 32. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012
> 
> 33. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
> * (bbludlow@hotmail.com)
> 
> 34. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
> * (yeopeter@hotmail.com)
> 
> 35. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012
> 
> 36. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
> * (aerofx@gmail.com)
> 
> 37. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012
> 
> 38. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
> * (bfritz112@aol.com)
> 
> 39. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
> * Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one
> 
> 40. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
> * (jaciekay@gmail.com)
> * Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.
> 
> 41. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
> * liz.saoud@gmail.com	**first trip
> 
> 42. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.
> 
> 43. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012
> 
> 44. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012
> 
> 45. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
> * (jberry5@charter.net)
> 
> 46. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013
> 
> 47. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
> * (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)
> 
> 48. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
> * (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)
> 
> 49. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
> * (hlcummins@verizon.net)
> 
> 50. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
> We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family
> 
> 51. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
> * (jensenba@hotmail.com)
> 
> 52. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
> 
> 53. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
> * (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)
> 
> 54. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
> angark@hotmail.com
> 
> 55. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012	* (scrapkat@gmail.com)
> 
> 56. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com
> 
> 57. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)
> 
> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.



Hope I did this right! Thanks for organizing.


----------



## mom2aidanNpiper

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated! 

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

18. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

19. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

20. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

21. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

22. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

23. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

24. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

25. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

26. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

27. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

28. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

29. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

30. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

31. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

32. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

33. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

34. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

35. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

36. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

37. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

38. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

39. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

40. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

41. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

42. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

43. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

44. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

45. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

46. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

47. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

48. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

49. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

50. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

51. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

52. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

53. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

54. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia. 
angark@hotmail.com 

55. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

56. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

57. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


58. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4. Sep 1-8 2012.  mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## readytogotodisney

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- October 2012
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

18. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

19. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

20. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

21. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

22. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

23. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

24. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

25. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

26. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

27. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

28. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

29. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

30. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

31. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

32. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

33. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

34. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

35. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

36. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

37. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

38. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

39. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

40. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

41. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

42. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

43. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

44. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

45. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

46. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

47. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

48. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

49. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

50. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

51. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

52. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

53. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

54. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

55. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

56. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

57. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


58. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

59. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

18. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

19. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

20. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

21. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

22. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

23. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

24. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

25. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

26. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

27. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

28. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

29. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

30. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

31. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

32. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

33. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

34. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

35. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

36. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

37. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

38. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

39. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

40. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

41. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

42. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

43. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

44. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

45. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

46. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

47. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

48. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

49. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

50. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

51. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

52. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

53. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

54. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

55. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

56. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

57. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


58. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

59. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. Toodlesrn needs 3 -- May 8-14, 2012

17. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

18. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

19. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

20. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

21. ladylyons needs 3 -- May 11 - 16, 2012

22. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

23. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

24. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

25. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

26. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

27. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

28. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

29. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

30. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

31. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

32. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

33. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

34. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

35. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

36. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

37. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

38. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

39. LoveDisneyMom needs 3 -- May 3-10, 2012
* Only need 2 if kids under 3 don't need one

40. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

41. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

42. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

43. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

44. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

45. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

46. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

47. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

48. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

49. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

50. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

51. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

52. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

53. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

54. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

55. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

56. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

57. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


58. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

59. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

60. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## DBMC

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

18. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

19. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

20. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

21. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

22. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

23. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

24. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

25. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

26. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

27. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

28. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

30. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

31. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

32. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

33. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

34. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

35. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

36. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

37. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

38. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

39. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

40. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

41. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

42. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

43. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

44. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

45. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

46. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

47. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

48. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

49. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

50. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

51. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

52. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

53. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

54. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


55. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

56. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

57. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## beamer5

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

18. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

19. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

20. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

21. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

22. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

23. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

24. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

25. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

26. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

27. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

28. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

30. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

31. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

32. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

33. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

34. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

35. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

36. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

37. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

38. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

39. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

40. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

41. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

42. BuzzBiteyear needs 4 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

43. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

44. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

45. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

46. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

47. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

48. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

49. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

50. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

51. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

52. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

53. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

54. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


55. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

56. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

57. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

58. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Woohoo!  A VERY nice person is mailing me tickets!  Someone can take me off the list (or I can do it Sunday when I get home.  Too hard to do it on my phone.). A big thank you to all the people who share their tickets!!!


----------



## BuzzBiteyear

1. dr&momto2boys needs 3 -- October 24-30, 2012

2. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

3. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

4. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

5. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

6. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

7. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

8. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

9. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

10. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

11. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

12. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

13. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

14. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

15. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

16. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

17. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

18. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

19. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

20. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

21. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

22. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

23. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

24. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

25. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

26. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

27. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

28. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

29. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

30. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

31. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

32. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

33. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

34. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

35. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

36. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

37. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

38. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

39. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

40. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

41. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

42. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

43. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

44. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

45. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

46. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

47. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

48. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

49. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

50. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

51. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

52. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

53. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

54. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


55. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

56. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

57. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

58. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.

*Just reduced the number that we're looking for, as I got one when I purchased my one son's 3-day ticket.  Didn't realize you got them with multi-day tickets.  Still need the others though as we're redeeming WDW tickets for the rest of us.*


----------



## dr&momto2boys

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

13. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

14. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

15. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

17. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

18. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

19. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

20. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

21. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

22. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

23. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

24. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

25. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

26. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

27. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

29. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

30. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

31. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

32. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

33. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

34. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

35. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

36. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

37. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

38. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

39. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

40. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

41. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

42. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

43. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

44. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

45. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

46. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

47. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

48. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

49. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

50. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

51. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

52. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

53. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


54. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

55. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

56. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

57. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## dr&momto2boys

Hang in there everyone!  I was on this list for _many_ months and often wondered if anyone actually got tickets, or if everyone just timed out.  Once I made it to the top of the list, two very generous people gave me their tickets (to make up the 5 I needed) in the last 6 weeks.  This is a great community!!!    Wonderful people!!!  Gladly removed myself and renumbered the list.

I'm sure I'll post a trip report after our October trip to share our Morning Madness experience.  Thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## pattyduke34

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

13. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

14. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

15. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

17. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

18. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

19. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

20. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

21. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

22. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

23. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

24. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

25. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

26. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

27. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

29. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

30. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

31. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

32. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

33. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

34. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

35. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

36. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

37. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

38. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

39. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

40. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

41. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

42. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

43. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

44. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

45. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

46. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

47. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

48. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

49. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

50. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

51. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

52. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

53. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


54. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

55. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

56. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

57. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

58.  Pattyduke34  needs 2  Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com



*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## frangipanisam

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

13. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

14. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

15. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

17. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

18. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

19. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

20. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

21. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

22. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

23. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

24. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

25. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

26. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

27. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

29. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

30. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

31. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

32. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

33. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

34. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

35. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

36. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

37. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

38. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

39. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

40. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

41. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

42. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

43. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

44. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

45. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

46. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

47. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

48. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

49. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

50. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

51. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

52. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

53. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


54. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

55. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

56. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

57. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

58. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

59. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012 
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia  funkyballerina100@msn.com


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Riahsha

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

13. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

14. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

15. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

17. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

18. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

19. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

20. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

21. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

22. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

23. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

24. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

25. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

26. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

27. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

29. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

30. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

31. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

32. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

33. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

34. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

35. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

36. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

37. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

38. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

39. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

40. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

41. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

42. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

43. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

44. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

45. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

46. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

47. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

48. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

49. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

50. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

51. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

52. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

53. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


54. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

55. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

56. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

57. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

58. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

59. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

60. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com


*
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## babydougie

please delete, i posted correctly below!
I think...


----------



## babydougie

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

13. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

14. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

15. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

17. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

18. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

19. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

20. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

21. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

22. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

23. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

24. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

25. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

26. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

27. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

29. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

30. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

31. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

32. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

33. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

34. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

35. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

36. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

37. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

38. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

39. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

40. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

41. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

42. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

43. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

44. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

45. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

46. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

47. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

48. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

49. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

50. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

51. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

52. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

53. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


54. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

55. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

56. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

57. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

58. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

59. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

60. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

61. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!


----------



## snowy76

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

13. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

14. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

15. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

17. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

18. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

19. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

20. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

21. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

22. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

23. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

24. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

25. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

26. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

27. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

29. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

30. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

31. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

32. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

33. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

34. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

35. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

36. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

37. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

38. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

39. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

40. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

41. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

42. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

43. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

44. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

45. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

46. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

47. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

48. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

49. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

50. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

51. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

52. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

53. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


54. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

55. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

56. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

57. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

58. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

59. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

60. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

61. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help! 

61. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com)


----------



## limace

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

13. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

14. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

15. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

17. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

18. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

19. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

20. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

21. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

22. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

23. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

24. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

25. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

26. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

27. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

29. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

30. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

31. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

32. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

33. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

34. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

35. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

36. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

37. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

38. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

39. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

40. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

41. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

42. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

43. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

44. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

45. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

46. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

47. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

48. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

49. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

50. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

51. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

52. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

53. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


54. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

55. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

56. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

57. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

58. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

59. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

60. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

61. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

61. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

62. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. jheltz27 needs 4 -- May 21-25, 2012
* (jheltz27@bellsouth.net)

13. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

14. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

15. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

16. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

17. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

18. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

19. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

20. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

21. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

22. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

23. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

24. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

25. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

26. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

27. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

28. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

29. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

30. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

31. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

32. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

33. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

34. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

35. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

36. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

37. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

38. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

39. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

40. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

41. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

42. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

43. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

44. mysteriouspnai needs 5 -- May 26-28, 2012
* (e_escalona89@yahoo.com)

45. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

46. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

47. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

48. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

49. Pixiafurie needs 2 - May 21-26
* (emily_margaret@hotmail.com)

50. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

51. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

52. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

53. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


54. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

55. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

56. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

57. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

58. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

59. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

60. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

61. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

61. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

62. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

63. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!


----------



## larina

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

13. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

14. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

16. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

17. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

18. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

19. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

20. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

21. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

22. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

23. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

24. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

25. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

26. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

27. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

28. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

29. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

30. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

31. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

32. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

33. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

34. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

35. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

36. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

37. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

38. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

39. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

40. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

41. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

42. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

43. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

44. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

45. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

46. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

47. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

48. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

49. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

50. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


51. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

52. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

53. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

54. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

55. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

56. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

57. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

58. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

59. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

60. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

61. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

*
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

Sorry about that!!


----------



## BayGirl22

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

13. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

14. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

16. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

17. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

18. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

19. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

20. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

21. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

22. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

23. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

24. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

25. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

26. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

27. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

28. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

29. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

30. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

31. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

32. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

33. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

34. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

35. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

36. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

37. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

38. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

39. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

40. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

41. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

42. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

43. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

44. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

45. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

46. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

47. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

48. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

49. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

50. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


51. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

52. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

53. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

54. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

55. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

56. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

57. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

58. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

59. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

60. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

61. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

62.  BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012  Thanks!


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

13. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

14. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

16. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

17. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

18. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

19. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

20. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

21. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

22. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

23. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

24. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

25. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

26. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

27. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

28. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

29. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

30. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

31. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

32. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

33. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

34. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

35. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

36. lizabu needs 6 -- December 14-18, 2012
* liz.saoud@gmail.com **first trip

37. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

38. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

39. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

40. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

41. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

42. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

43. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

44. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

45. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

46. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

47. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

48. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

49. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

50. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


51. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

52. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

53. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

54. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

55. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

56. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

57. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

58. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

59. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

60. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

61. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

62. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## lizabu

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Hawleys needs 4 to 8 -- June 2012
* First trip to Disney for my two nieces and one nephew!

4. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

5. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

6. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

7. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

8. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

9. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

10. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

11. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

12. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

13. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

14. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

15. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

16. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

17. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

18. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

19. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

20. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

21. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

22. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

23. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

24. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

25. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

26. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

27. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

28. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

29. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

30. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

31. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

32. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

33. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

34. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

35. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

36. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

37. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

38. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

39. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

40. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

41. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

42. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

43. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

44. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

45. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

46. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

47. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

48. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

49. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


50. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

51. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

52. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

53. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

54. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

55. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

56. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

57. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

58. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

59. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

60. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

61. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


----------



## Hawleys

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

8. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

9. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

10. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

11. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

12. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

13. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

14. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

15. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

16. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

17. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

18. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

19. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

20. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

21. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

22. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

23. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

24. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

25. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

26. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

27. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

28. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

29. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

30. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

31. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

32. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

33. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

34. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

35. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

36. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

37. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

38. BuzzBiteyear needs 3 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

39. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

40. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

41. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

42. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

43. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

44. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

45. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

46. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

47. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

48. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


49. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

50. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

51. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

52. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

53. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

54. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

55. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

56. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

57. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

58. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

59. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

60. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. *


Hey Disers! My Mom ordered tickets from AAA for our trip and they came with Toontown vouchers. I've removed myself from the list and renumbered. Have a great trip everyone.


----------



## BuzzBiteyear

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. WDWFigment needs 2 -- June 7-11, 2012

8. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

9. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

10. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

11. Erocrobro needs 4 to 7 -- June 5-9, 2012

12. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

13. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

14. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

15. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

16. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

17. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

18. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

19. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

20. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

21. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

22. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

23. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

24. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

25. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

26. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

27. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

28. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

29. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

30. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

31. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

32. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

33. BethanyF needs 3 -- June 4-6, 2012
* (bfritz112@aol.com)

34. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

35. estherhead needs 5 tickets May 28th to May 31st. First trip.

36. 3DisMunchins need 5 tickets June 8-11, 2012

37. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

38. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

39. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

40. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

41. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

42. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

43. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

44. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

45. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

46. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

47. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

48. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


49. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

50. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

51. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

52. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

53. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

54. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

55. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

56. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

57. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

58. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

59. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

60. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 



*Adjusted my number from 3 to 2 for same reason as before.  Had to buy our other son a 3-day ticket which comes with a MM bonus.*


----------



## Geemo

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

8. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

9. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

10. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

11. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

12. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

13. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

14. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

15. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

16. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

17. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

18. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

19. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

20. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

21. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

22. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

23. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

25. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

26. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

27. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

28. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

29. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

30. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

32. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

33. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

34. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

35. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

36. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

37. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

38. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

39. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

40. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

41. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

42. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

43. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


44. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

45. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

46. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

47. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

48. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

49. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

50. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

51. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

52. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

53. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

54. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

55. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. alicia1506 needs 2 -- December 1-11, 2012
* email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

8. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

9. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

10. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

11. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

12. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

13. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

14. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

15. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

16. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

17. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

18. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

19. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

20. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

21. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

22. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

23. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

25. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

26. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

27. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

28. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

29. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

30. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

32. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

33. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

34. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

35. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

36. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

37. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

38. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

39. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

40. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

41. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

42. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

43. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


44. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

45. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

46. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

47. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

48. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

49. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

50. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

51. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

52. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

53. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

54. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

55. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

*
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## alicia1506

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

8. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

9. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

10. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

12. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

13. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

14. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

15. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

16. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

17. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

18. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

19. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

20. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

21. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

22. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

23. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

25. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

26. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

27. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

28. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

29. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

30. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

32. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

33. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

34. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

35. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

36. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

37. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

38. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

39. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

40. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

41. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

42. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

43. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


44. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

45. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

46. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

47. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

48. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

49. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

50. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

51. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

52. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

53. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

54. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

55. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

56. alicia1506 - 4 passes for sept 6-26, 2013


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## momtotwins

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

8. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

9. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

10. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

12. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

13. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

14. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

15. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

16. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

17. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

18. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

19. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

20. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

21. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

22. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

23. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

25. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

26. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

27. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

28. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

29. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

30. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

32. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

33. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

34. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

35. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

36. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

37. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

38. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

39. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

40. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

41. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

42. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

43. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


44. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

45. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

46. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

47. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

48. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

49. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

50. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

51. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

52. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com) 

53. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com) 

54. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

55. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

56. alicia1506 - 4 passes for sept 6-26, 2013

57. momtotwins-4 passes Feb 16-23, 2013

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future 
__________________


----------



## janatmovies

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

8. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

9. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

10. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

12. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

13. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

14. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

15. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

16. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

17. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

18. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

19. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

20. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

21. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

22. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

23. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

25. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

26. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

27. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

28. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

29. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

30. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

32. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

33. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

34. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

35. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

36. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

37. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

38. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

39. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

40. AussieAnge. Need 4-7. June 6 to 15 2012. Coming from Australia.
angark@hotmail.com

41. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

42. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

43. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)


44. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

45. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

46. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

47. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

48. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

49. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

50. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

51. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

52. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com)

53. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

54. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

55. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

56. alicia1506 - 4 passes for sept 6-26, 2013

57. janatmovies - 2 passes for July 2-6 Thank you! (janatmovies@yahoo.com)


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## Geemo

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

8. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

9. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

10. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

12. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

13. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

14. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

15. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

16. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

17. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

18. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

19. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

20. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

21. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

22. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

23. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

25. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

26. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

27. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

28. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

29. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

30. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

32. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

33. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

34. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

35. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

36. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

37. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

38. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

39. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

40. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

41. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

42. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)

43. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

44. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

45. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

46. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

47. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

48. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

49. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

50. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

51. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com)

52. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

53. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

54. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

55. alicia1506 - 4 passes for sept 6-26, 2013

56. janatmovies - 2 passes for July 2-6 Thank you! (janatmovies@yahoo.com)


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## MorganM

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3 to 5 -- August 2012

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

8. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

9. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

10. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

12. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

13. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

14. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

15. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

16. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

17. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

18. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

19. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

20. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

21. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

22. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

23. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

25. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

26. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

27. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

28. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

29. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

30. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

32. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

33. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

34. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

35. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

36. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

37. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

38. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

39. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

40. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

41. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

42. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)

43. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

44. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

45. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

46. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

47. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

48. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

49. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

50. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

51. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com)

52. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

53. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

54. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

55. alicia1506 - 4 passes for sept 6-26, 2013

56. janatmovies - 2 passes for July 2-6 Thank you! (janatmovies@yahoo.com)

57. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5 (morganmagruder@yahoo.com) 


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future


----------



## M&M-Mommy

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

8. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

9. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

10. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

12. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

13. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

14. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

15. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

16. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

17. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

18. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

19. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

20. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

21. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

22. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

23. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

25. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

26. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

27. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

28. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

29. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

30. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

32. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

33. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

34. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

35. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

36. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

37. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

38. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

39. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

40. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

41. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

42. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)

43. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

44. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

45. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

46. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

47. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

48. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

49. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

50. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

51. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com)

52. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

53. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

54. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

55. alicia1506 - 4 passes for sept 6-26, 2013

56. janatmovies - 2 passes for July 2-6 Thank you! (janatmovies@yahoo.com)

57. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5 (morganmagruder@yahoo.com) 


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future 
__________________


----------



## larina

1. VallCopen needs 3 to 6 -- June 2012

2. kailuagirl needs 5 -- June 2012

3. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

4. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

5. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

6. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

7. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

8. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

9. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

10. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

12. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

13. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

14. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

15. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

16. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

17. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

18. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

19. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

20. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

21. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

22. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

23. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

24. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

25. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

26. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

27. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

28. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

29. Cooniez needs 4 -- June 2012
* (aerofx@gmail.com)

30. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

32. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

33. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

34. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

35. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

36. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

37. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

38. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

39. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

40. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

41. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

42. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. (lenzrc@gmail.com)

43. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

44. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

45. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

46. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

47. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

48. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

49. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

50. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip !
Please help!

51. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com)

52. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

53. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

54. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

55. alicia1506 - 4 passes for sept 6-26, 2013

56. janatmovies - 2 passes for July 2-6 Thank you! (janatmovies@yahoo.com)

57. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5 (morganmagruder@yahoo.com) 

*
*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## Geemo

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
    Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
    Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
    * (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
    * (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
    * (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
    * (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
    * (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
    * (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
    ** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. 
      The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
    * (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

15. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

16. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
    * (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

17. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
    * (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

18. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
    * (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

19. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

20. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

22. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

23. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
    * (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

24. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
    * (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

25. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

26. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
    * (jaciekay@gmail.com)
    * Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
    * (jberry5@charter.net)

29. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

30. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
    * (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

31. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
    * (hlcummins@verizon.net)

32. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
    We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

33. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
    * (jensenba@hotmail.com)

34. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

35. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28,     
     2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

36. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

37. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012.  
      (lenzrc@gmail.com)

38. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8    
     2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

39. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
      but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

40. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 
      8th 2012......thanks.     valleygirlsue@gmail.com

41. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

42. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

43. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012 
      First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from 
     Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

44. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

45. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com    I don't really know what I am asking for, this is 
      my first trip !      Please help!

46. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com)

47. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

48. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

49. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

50. alicia1506 - 4 passes for sept 6-26, 2013

51. janatmovies - 2 passes for July 2-6 Thank you! (janatmovies@yahoo.com)

52. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5  
      (morganmagruder@yahoo.com) 


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## M&M-Mommy

Bump


Geemo said:


> 1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012
> 
> 2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012
> 
> 3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
> Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday
> 
> 4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
> Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!
> 
> 5. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
> * (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)
> 
> 6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
> * (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)
> 
> 7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
> * (tarae16@hotmail.com)
> 
> 8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
> * (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)
> 
> 9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012
> 
> 10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
> * (mbweisser@gmail.com)
> 
> 11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
> * (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
> ** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
> The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!
> 
> 12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012
> 
> 13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
> * (nathanwillis@q.com)
> 
> 14. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012
> 
> 15. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012
> 
> 16. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
> * (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)
> 
> 17. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
> * (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)
> 
> 18. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
> * (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)
> 
> 19. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
> 
> 20. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012
> 
> 21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012
> 
> 22. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012
> 
> 23. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
> * (bbludlow@hotmail.com)
> 
> 24. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
> * (yeopeter@hotmail.com)
> 
> 25. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012
> 
> 26. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012
> 
> 31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
> * (jaciekay@gmail.com)
> * Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.
> 
> 27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012
> 
> 28. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
> * (jberry5@charter.net)
> 
> 29. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013
> 
> 30. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
> * (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)
> 
> 31. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
> * (hlcummins@verizon.net)
> 
> 32. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
> We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family
> 
> 33. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
> * (jensenba@hotmail.com)
> 
> 34. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
> 
> 35. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28,
> 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)
> 
> 36. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com
> 
> 37. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012.
> (lenzrc@gmail.com)
> 
> 38. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
> 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com
> 
> 39. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
> but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com
> 
> 40. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
> 8th 2012......thanks.     valleygirlsue@gmail.com
> 
> 41. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
> beamer5@prodigy.net
> 
> 42. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
> pattyduke34@gmail.com
> 
> 43. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
> First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
> Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com
> 
> 44. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
> Riahsha@yahoo.com
> 
> 45. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
> amygmyrek@gmail.com    I don't really know what I am asking for, this is
> my first trip !      Please help!
> 
> 46. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com)
> 
> 47. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)
> 
> 48. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!
> 
> 49. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!
> 
> 50. alicia1506 - 4 passes for sept 6-26, 2013
> 
> 51. janatmovies - 2 passes for July 2-6 Thank you! (janatmovies@yahoo.com)
> 
> 52. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5
> (morganmagruder@yahoo.com)
> 
> 
> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
> ** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
> ***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
> ****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## alicia1506

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. 
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. jenanderson needs 4 -- June 28 to July 4, 2012

15. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

16. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

17. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

18. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

19. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

20. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

21. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

22. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

23. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

24. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

25. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

26. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

31. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

29. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

30. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

31. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

32. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

33. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

34. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

35. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 
2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

36. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

37. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. 
(lenzrc@gmail.com)

38. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

39. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

40. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

41. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

42. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

43. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012 
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from 
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

44. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

45. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is 
my first trip ! Please help!

46. snowy76 needs 2 for July 5-8, 2012 (adkearns314@gmail.com)

47. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

48. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

49. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

50. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

51. janatmovies - 2 passes for July 2-6 Thank you! (janatmovies@yahoo.com)

52. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5 
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com) 


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. 
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

18. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

19. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

21. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

22. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

23. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

24. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

25. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

26. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

29. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

30. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

31. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

32. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

33. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

34. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

35. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

36. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

37. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. 
(lenzrc@gmail.com)

38. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

39. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

40. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

41. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

42. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

43. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012 
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from 
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

44. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

45. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is 
my first trip ! Please help!

46. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

47. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

48. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

49. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

50. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5 
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com) 


**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## rob1105

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. 
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

18. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

19. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

21. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

22. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

23. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

24. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

25. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

26. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

29. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

30. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

31. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

32. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

33. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

34. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

35. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

36. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

37. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. 
(lenzrc@gmail.com)

38. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

39. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

40. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

41. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

42. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

43. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012 
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from 
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

44. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

45. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is 
my first trip ! Please help!

46. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

47. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

48. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

49. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

50. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5 
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com) 

51. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## tmfranlk

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. 
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

18. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

19. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

21. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

22. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

23. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

24. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

25. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

26. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

29. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

30. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

31. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

32. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

33. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

34. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

35. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

36. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

37. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. 
(lenzrc@gmail.com)

38. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

39. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

40. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

41. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

42. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

43. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012 
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from 
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

44. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

45. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is 
my first trip ! Please help!

46. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

47. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

48. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

49. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

50. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5 
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com) 

51. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

52. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## belle'ssister

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids. 
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

18. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

19. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

21. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

22. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

23. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

24. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

25. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

26. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

29. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

30. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

31. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

32. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

33. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

34. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

35. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

36. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

37. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012. 
(lenzrc@gmail.com)

38. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

39. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

40. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November 
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

41. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

42. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

43. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012 
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from 
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

44. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

45. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is 
my first trip ! Please help!

46. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

47. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

48. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

49. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

50. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5 
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com) 

51. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

52. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)

53. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012


*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________
Tia , Phil , Terra (9)  , Deva (1)  



.............Art of Animation or Pop Century May 10-19, 2013


----------



## mo3bys

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

18. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

19. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

21. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

22. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

23. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

24. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

25. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

26. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. BuzzBiteyear needs 2 -- July 3rd, 5th, or 9th, 2012
* (jberry5@charter.net)

29. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

30. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

31. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

32. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

33. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

34. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

35. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

36. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

37. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012.
(lenzrc@gmail.com)

38. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

39. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

40. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

41. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

42. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

43. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

44. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

45. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is
my first trip ! Please help!

46. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

47. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

48. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

49. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

50. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

51. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

52. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)

53. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

54. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.
__________________


----------



## BuzzBiteyear

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

18. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

19. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

21. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

22. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

23. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

24. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

25. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

26. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

29. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

30. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

31. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

32. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

33. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

34. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

35. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

36. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012.
(lenzrc@gmail.com)

37. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

38. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

39. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

40. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

41. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

42. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

43. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

44. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is
my first trip ! Please help!

45. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

46. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

47. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

48. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

49. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

51. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)

52. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

53. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


*Deleted self as we're back from vacation.*


----------



## Orbitron

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- February 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

18. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

19. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

21. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

22. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

23. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

24. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

25. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

26. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

29. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

30. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

31. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

32. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

33. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

34. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

35. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

36. bibbidibobbidibecky (becky) Needs 4-7. July 18-20, 2012.
(lenzrc@gmail.com)

37. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

38. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

39. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

40. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

41. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

42. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

43. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

44. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is
my first trip ! Please help!

45. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

46. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

47. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

48. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

49. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

50. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

51. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)

52. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

53. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

54. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## ValpoCory

So should all 2013 requests be deleted from this thread?


----------



## zakerdog

ValpoCory said:


> So should all 2013 requests be deleted from this thread?



Why? did I miss something?


----------



## larina

ValpoCory said:


> So should all 2013 requests be deleted from this thread?





zakerdog said:


> Why? did I miss something?



I don't understand why we would do that either. Current passes will probably expire Jan 31, 2013, but I don't know for sure. But even still, they'll start giving out new ones. Why would we delete 2013 requests?


----------



## larina

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

18. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

19. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

21. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

22. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

23. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

24. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

25. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

26. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

29. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

30. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

31. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

32. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

33. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

34. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

35. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

36. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

37. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

38. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

39. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

40. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

41. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

42. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

43. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is
my first trip ! Please help!

44. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

45. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

46. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

47. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

48. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

49. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

50. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)

51. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

52. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

53. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.*


----------



## 6Smiles

If you look at the packages for 2013 MTTM (Mickey's toontown morning madness) is no longer listed. There was something about them doing away with this event not too long ago. 

Mickey's Toontown Morning Madness*
When you arrive in 2012, enjoy a full hour of fun and games — plus a chance to snap some great photos — with Mickey and some of his pals before Mickey's Toontown opens to the rest of our Guests.

Per 2013 Resort Hotel Packages

When you purchase a 2013 Resort Hotel vacation package from the official Walt Disney Travel Company, you'll receive the following:

Disneyland Resort Hotels

Accommodations at one of the 3 Disneyland Resort Hotels:

    Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa
    The Disneyland Hotel
    Disney's Paradise Pier Hotel 

Hotel Benefits

    Complimentary fitness center access
    Recreational facilities
    Located footsteps away from Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park
    Exclusive Disney California Adventure Park entrance
    Theme Park Tickets 

All Guests receive a Disneyland Resort Park Hopper souvenir ticket*, valid for same day entry into both Disneyland Park and Disney California Adventure Park.

Extra Magic Hour**

Disneyland Resort Hotel Guests can enjoy early admission, during every day of their hotel stay, to select attractions in Disneyland Park or Disney California Adventure Park one hour before the park opens to the public. (Valid theme park admission and active hotel room key required.)

Disney Character Calls

Get a very special call welcoming you to Disneyland Resort from Mickey, Minnie, Goofy or one of your other favorite Disney· Pixar pals like Lightning McQueen!

Disney Attraction Photo Memory

Capture the thrill of your favorite Disney attraction. You'll receive One (1) 5"x7" Attraction Photo and Digital Photo Download*** at your choice of One (1) of the following exciting attractions: Splash Mountain or Space Mountain at Disneyland Park, Tower of Terror or California Screamin' at Disney California Adventure Park.

Pin and Lanyard

EXCLUSIVE! Receive a Walt Disney Travel Company Collectible Pin and Lanyard. One set per person. 

* Tickets may not be sold or transferred for commercial use. Offer may not be combined with other discounts or promotions.

**Extra Magic Hour currently allows registered Disneyland Resort hotel guests admission into select attractions at Park on Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday and Disney California Adventure Park on Monday, Wednesday and Friday before the applicable park opens to the general public. Check Disneyland.com for schedule of when each park offers Extra Magic Hour. Each registered hotel guest (ages 3 and older) must have a valid theme park ticket and active hotel room key card. To enhance the Extra Magic Hour experience, it is strongly recommended that guests arrive at least one hour and 15 minutes prior to regular park opening. Applicable theme park, days and times of operation and all other elements including, but not limited to, operation of attractions, entertainment, stores, restaurants and appearances of characters may vary and are subject to change without notice. Subject to capacity, cancellation and other restrictions.

*** Disney Attraction Photo Memory — Not valid for photographs taken at other Disney's PhotoPass® locations

Hope this helps
Kris


----------



## ValpoCory

larina said:


> I don't understand why we would do that either. Current passes will probably expire Jan 31, 2013, but I don't know for sure. But even still, they'll start giving out new ones. Why would we delete 2013 requests?



For all DLR packages that used to get TTMM tickets, for reservations in 2013 they are no longer giving them out.  They replaced it with a ride photo I believe.


----------



## Disneyanajc

larina said:


> I don't understand why we would do that either. Current passes will probably expire Jan 31, 2013, but I don't know for sure. But even still, they'll start giving out new ones. Why would we delete 2013 requests?



larina...the 2013 Resort Hotel Packages will not longer offer TTMM, it will now contain: Disney Attraction Photo Memory 

check it out: http://disneyland.disney.go.com/vacation-packages/2013-resort-hotel-package/


----------



## larina

I gotcha! So, the 2012 passes expire December 31st. The 2011s expired in January of 2012, so there's my confusion. Thanks! I guess we should take them out.


----------



## ValpoCory

larina said:


> Thanks! I guess we should take them out.



Yep.  Cleaning out the 2013 entries would make the list more manageable.


----------



## mrs.ariel

I have one ticket left for MTTMM and I think I have 4 preferred seating for Aladdin, etc.
Angela


----------



## juliebug1997

mrs.ariel said:


> I have one ticket left for MTTMM and I think I have 4 preferred seating for Aladdin, etc.
> Angela



I would take two of the Aladdin's.

I have a question before I add my name to any list.  I think my package this October will include one morning.  Is one morning enough to see it all in TT before it opens?  Is there anything that happens during the MM that doesn't happen during the regular TT hours?  Does the TTMM happen every morning?  Thanks!


----------



## skiingfast

mrs.ariel said:


> I have one ticket left for MTTMM and I think I have 4 preferred seating for Aladdin, etc.
> Angela



Please  consider contacting the people on the list who you can help.

This link is for the Aladdin list.
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761073&page=117


----------



## juliebug1997

skiingfast said:


> Please  consider contacting the people on the list who you can help.
> 
> This link is for the Aladdin list.
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1761073&page=117



Oh, thank you for posting that!  I definitely don't want to step on any toes.


----------



## Geemo

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

18. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

19. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

21. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

22. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

23. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

24. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

25. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

26. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

29. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

30. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

31. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

32. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

33. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

34. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

35. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

36. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

37. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

38. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

39. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

40. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

41. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

42. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

43. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is
my first trip ! Please help!

44. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

45. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

46. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

47. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

48. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

49. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

50. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)

51. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

52. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

53. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## smiles33

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to February 7, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Midnightred needs 4 -- July 15-20, 2013
* (midnightred2003@yahoo.com)

18. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

19. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

20. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

21. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

22. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

23. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

24. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

25. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

26. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

27. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

28. dnamertz needs 3 -- April 22-26, 2013

29. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

30. haley's mom needs 6 -- May -June 2013 (Still trying to finalize date).
* (hlcummins@verizon.net)

31. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

32. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

33. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

34. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

35. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

36. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

37. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

38. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

39. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

40. Pattyduke34 needs 2 Feb 9th-14th, 2013
pattyduke34@gmail.com

41. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

42. Riahsha needs 4 for April 14-26th, 2013
Riahsha@yahoo.com

43. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is
my first trip ! Please help!

44. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

45. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

46. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

47. alicia1506 - 5 passes for dec 5-10, 2013
*email: supersquishy@hotmail.com

48. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

49. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

50. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)

51. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

52. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

53. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## BayGirl22

ValpoCory said:


> Yep.  Cleaning out the 2013 entries would make the list more manageable.



Is someone going to go through the list and remove the 2013 entries since TTMM will not continue in 2013 (as stated above)?  

I don't mind doing it, but not sure if the OP owns that or if anyone can do it.


----------



## smiles33

Oops, I didn't realize it was ending next year, as I just saw this thread pop up and remember posting on it last year.  I'll go back and delete my info.


----------



## Geemo

I have one ticket for our trip 2013 January.  I'm on the list for a few more for my group.  The ticket I have has an expiration date of 1-31-13.

I will update the list and delete dates after 1-31-13.

************* The UPDATED LIST Below  ********************

1.	Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

18. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

19. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

20. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

21. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

22. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

23. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

24. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

25. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

26. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012


27. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)


28. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

29. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

30. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

31. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

32. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

33. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

34. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

35. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

36. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

37. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

38. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is
my first trip ! Please help!

39. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

40. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

41. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

42. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

43. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

44. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)

45. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

46. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

47. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

* Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## M&M-Mommy

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

18. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

19. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

20. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

21. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

22. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

23. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

24. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

25. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

26. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012


27. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)


28. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

29. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

30. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

31. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

32. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

33. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

34. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

35. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

36. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

37. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

38. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is
my first trip ! Please help!

39. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

40. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

41. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

42. morganm - 1 ticket but (2 if possible) Oct 5
(morganmagruder@yahoo.com)

43. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

44. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)

45. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

46. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

47. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

* Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## MorganM

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

18. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

19. MemoriesintheMaking needs 4 -- August 12-18, 2012

20. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

21. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

22. Bossy22 needs 5 -- July 28 to August 6, 2012
* (yeopeter@hotmail.com)

23. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

24. araes2102 needs 4 -- July 8-14, 2012

25. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

26. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012


27. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)


28. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

29. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

30. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

31. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

32. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

33. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

34. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,
but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

35. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

36. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

37. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

38. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012
amygmyrek@gmail.com I don't really know what I am asking for, this is
my first trip ! Please help!

39. limace needs 4 for August 2-9 (sstankeycom@gmail.com)

40. KIRSTIN'S MOMMY would love 6 for August 11-18. First trip!

41. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

42. rob1105 4 passes for 7/26-7/30 2012 thanks
sandovalrobert@att.net

43. tmfranlk - 2 passes for Aug 13-18, 2012 (tiacallas@gmail.com)

44. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

45. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

46. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

* Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Geemo

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

18. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

19. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

20. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

21. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

22. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

23. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

24. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

25. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

26. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

27. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

28. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. 
October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

29. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

30. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

31. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

32. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

33. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

34. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

35. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012  amygmyrek@gmail.com 
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip ! Please help!

36. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

37. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

38. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

39. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

* Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Geemo

1. Sally_fan needs 4 -- October 27 to November 3, 2012

2. RuthieT needs 4 -- September 2012

3. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

4. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

5. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

6. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

7. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

8. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

9. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

10. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

11. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

12. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

13. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

14. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

15. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

16. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

17. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

18. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

19. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

20. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

21. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

22. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

23. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

24. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

25. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

26. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

27. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

28. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. 
October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

29. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

30. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

31. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

32. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

33. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

34. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

35. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com 
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip ! Please help!

36. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

37. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

38. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

39. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

* Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## jojomojo

.


----------



## Geemo

jojomojo  
You have added yourself to the list... 
40. jojomojo - needs 5 for March 3 - 9, 2013

However, the general consensus is this perk ends January 31, 2013.  

If you have information to the contrary, please fill us in.
I have added a couple of previous post about the change.   

Thanks
Geemo 






ValpoCory said:


> For all DLR packages that used to get TTMM tickets, for reservations in 2013 they are no longer giving them out.  They replaced it with a ride photo I believe.





Disneyanajc said:


> larina...the 2013 Resort Hotel Packages will not longer offer TTMM, it will now contain: Disney Attraction Photo Memory
> 
> check it out: http://disneyland.disney.go.com/vacation-packages/2013-resort-hotel-package/


----------



## larina

Yes, I only left my request because current MM tickets expire January 31 and I'm going in early January. If you are going February 1st or later, there won't be MM passes through Disney. Anyone know if travel companies (AAA, Costco, Get Away Today, etc.) will still offer MM as a perk, or will it be for onsite guests only?


----------



## Disneyanajc

larina said:


> Yes, I only left my request because current MM tickets expire January 31 and I'm going in early January. If you are going February 1st or later, there won't be MM passes through Disney. Anyone know if travel companies (AAA, Costco, Get Away Today, etc.) will still offer MM as a perk, or will it be for onsite guests only?



larina...are your talking about MM=Magic Morning? If so...MM (Magic Morning) is offered as a part of a 3 day park hopper or longer ticket.
2013 Good Neighbor Hotels Packages include: Magic Morning Early Access

Receive one Magic Morning** admission into selected attractions at a designated theme park. Valid with Disneyland Resort Park Hopper souvenir tickets of 3-Days or longer.

THE
2013 Disneyland Resort Hotels Packages include: Extra Magic Hour**

Disneyland Resort Hotel Guests can enjoy early admission, during every day of their hotel stay, to select attractions in Disneyland Park or Disney California Adventure Park one hour before the park opens to the public. (Valid theme park admission and active hotel room key required.) 

One item of interest....and I'm not sure if this is true...My CSAA travel agent
told me that TTMM will end on December 31 2012...and will not run after that 
date...This is just what she told me...you can check with CSAA or Disney.
So will TTMM end on Dec 2012 or Jan 2013???? So many different stories


----------



## jojomojo

Geemo said:


> jojomojo
> You have added yourself to the list...
> 40. jojomojo - needs 5 for March 3 - 9, 2013
> 
> However, the general consensus is this perk ends January 31, 2013.
> 
> If you have information to the contrary, please fill us in.
> I have added a couple of previous post about the change.
> 
> Thanks
> Geemo



Bummer! No, I don't. I just assumed "current tickets expiring 1/31/13" just meant the ones with a later date will be distributed later. I didn't see the previous posts on this (its a huge thread! lol). So TTMM is just going away all together


----------



## RuthieT

please remove from the list


----------



## Sally_fan

Just wanted to post a HUGE thank you to Congo Queen for sending my family some Disney magic & sending her unused TTMM vouchers alllll the way up to Canada!  Also thank to to Stimpy for offering theirs up   & to Dramamama for being willing to send theirs up to Canada as well!   Gotta love the kindness of others here on the DISboards!!! 

**i will update this list right away here..just have to adjust numbers & such so it will take a few minutes**  edited to add: UPDATED!


----------



## Sally_fan

Updating list removing myself & RuthieT as requested.... 


1. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

2. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

3. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

4. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

5. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

6. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

7. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

8. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

9. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

10. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

11. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

12. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

13. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

14. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

15. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

16. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

17. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

18. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

19. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

20. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

21. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

22. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

23. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

24. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

25. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

26. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. 
October 21-28, 2012 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

27. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

28. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

29. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

30. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

31. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

32. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

33. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com 
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip ! Please help!

34. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

35. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

36. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

37. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

* Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future. 
__________________


----------



## MommyLove

Needed to change our date.


1. M&M-Mommy needs 3- August 2012 (tmatamis@att.net)
Going for my Daughters 4th Birthday

2. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

3. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

4. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

5. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

6. nun69 needs 7 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012
* (angelahmiller70@gmail.com)

7. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

8. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

9. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

10. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

11. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

12. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

13. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

14. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

15. Jessica_of_FL needs 6 -- August 26 to September 1, 2012

16. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

17. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

18. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

19. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

20. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

21. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

22. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

23. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

24. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

25. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

26. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. 
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

27. zeferjen (Jennifer). Needs 5. August 28-29. jnestor@hotmail.com

28. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8
2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

29. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

30. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

31. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012
beamer5@prodigy.net

32. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

33. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com 
I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip ! Please help!

34. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

35. belle'ssister - 3 passes please for Aug 21-24, 2012

36. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

37. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

* Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Geemo

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
     Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
     * (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
     * (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
     * (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
     * (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
     * (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
     ** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
     The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

9. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
     * (nathanwillis@q.com)

10. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

11. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
     * (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

12. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
     * (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

13. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

14. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

15. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
     * (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

16. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

17. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
     * (jaciekay@gmail.com)
     * Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

18. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

19. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
     * (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

20. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
    We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

21. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
         * (jensenba@hotmail.com)

22. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

23. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. 
       December 29-Jan 6, 2013 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

24. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). 
     Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

25. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well,      but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

26. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
     8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

27. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012     beamer5@prodigy.net

28. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
     First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
     Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

29. babydougie needs 2 for 9/28-10/1 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com 
     I don't really know what I am asking for, this is my first trip ! 
     Please help!

30. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

31. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

32. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

* Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## zakerdog

Wow, I haven't checked the list in a while and I see I am almost at the top -  Happy for all those that were ahead of me that they got some tickets


----------



## babydougie

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

9. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

10. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

11. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

12. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

13. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

14. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

15. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

16. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

17. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 5, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)
* Only need 3 if my 2 year old doesn't need his own.

18. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

19. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

20. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

21. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

22. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

23. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5. 
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

24. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). 
Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

25. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

26. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

27. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 beamer5@prodigy.net

28. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

29. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com 
Thank you! This our first time!

30. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

31. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

32. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

* Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## Jacie

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

9. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

10. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

11. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

12. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

13. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

14. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

15. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

16. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

17. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

18. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

19. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

20. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

21. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

22. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

23. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 * (scrapkat@gmail.com)

24. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc).
Sep 1-8 2012. mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

25. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 (3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. carriesue1980@yahoo.com

26. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. valleygirlsue@gmail.com

27. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 beamer5@prodigy.net

28. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia funkyballerina100@msn.com

29. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com
Thank you! This our first time!

30. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

31. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 (markntami2004@yahoo.com)

32. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

* Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed.
****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.


----------



## larina

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. Tinkertastic needs 3 -- September 4-7, 2012

9. Disneydrummer needs 5 -- September 5-8, 2012
* (nathanwillis@q.com)

10. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

11. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

12. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

13. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

14. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

15. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

16. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

17. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

18. DBMC needs 5 tickets September 4-7, 2012

19. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

20. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

21. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

22. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

23. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 * 
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

24. mom2aidannpiper (Jess) Needs 4 (5 if possible but not necc). Sep 1-8 2012. 
mom2aidannpiper@hotmail.com

25. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. 
carriesue1980@yahoo.com

26. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. 
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

27. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 beamer5@prodigy.net

28. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia 
funkyballerina100@msn.com

29. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com
Thank you! This our first time!

30. BayGirl22 - 3 passes for Sept 4-8, 2012 Thanks!

31. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

32. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

  ~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## larina

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

9. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

10. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

11. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

12. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

13. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

14. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

15. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

16. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

17. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

18. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

19. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

20. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 * 
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

21. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. 
carriesue1980@yahoo.com

22. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. 
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

23. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 beamer5@prodigy.net

24. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia 
funkyballerina100@msn.com

25. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com
Thank you! This our first time!

26. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

27. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.
** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.
***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## Geemo

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

9. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

10. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

11. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

12. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

13. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

14. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

15. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

16. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

17. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

18. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

19. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

20. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 * 
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

21. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2 
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012. 
carriesue1980@yahoo.com

22. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks. 
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

23. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 beamer5@prodigy.net

24. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia 
funkyballerina100@msn.com

25. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com
Thank you! This our first time!

26. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012 
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

27. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed, and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place yourself on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip, or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## kez518

*Would Like our Dates to be added please and thank you!*

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

9. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

10. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

11. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

12. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

13. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

14. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

15. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

16. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

17. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

18. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

19. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

20. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

21. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012.
carriesue1980@yahoo.com

22. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

23. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 beamer5@prodigy.net

24. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a univeristy graduation trip all the way from
Australia
funkyballerina100@msn.com

25. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com
Thank you! This our first time!

*26. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 kez518@gmail.com Thank you!*

26. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

27. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

~~Current Tickets for Mickey’s Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~


----------



## Geemo

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
     Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

9. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

10. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

11. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

12. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

13. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

14. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

15. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

16. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

17. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

18. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

19. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

20. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

21. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012.
carriesue1980@yahoo.com

22. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

23. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 beamer5@prodigy.net

24. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
funkyballerina100@msn.com

25. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com
Thank you! This our first time!

26. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

27. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

28. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 kez518@gmail.com Thank you!


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.**** 
__________________


----------



## Geemo

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

9. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

10. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

11. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

12. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

13. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

14. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

15. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

16. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

17. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

18. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

19. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

20. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

21. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012.
carriesue1980@yahoo.com

22. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

23. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 beamer5@prodigy.net

24. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
funkyballerina100@msn.com

25. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com
Thank you! This our first time!

26. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

27. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

28. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 kez518@gmail.com Thank you!


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****
__________________


----------



## StyledSugar

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

9. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

10. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

11. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

12. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

13. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

14. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

15. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

16. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

17. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

18. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

19. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

20. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

21. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012.
carriesue1980@yahoo.com

22. Minnie Sue Oz -us Aussies would love 2 for October 24th - November
8th 2012......thanks.
valleygirlsue@gmail.com

23. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 beamer5@prodigy.net

24. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
funkyballerina100@msn.com

25. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com
Thank you! This our first time!

26. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

27. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

28. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 kez518@gmail.com Thank you!

29. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 styledsugar@shaw.ca


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## Minnie Sue Oz

Have a wonderful person who sent me some tickets all the way to Australia from the USA........seems funny I will be taking them back!!! I have removed my name and updated the list!


 1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

9. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

10. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

11. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

12. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

13. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

14. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

15. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

16. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

17. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 craig.zosia@clear.net.nz
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

18. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

19. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

20. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

21. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012.
carriesue1980@yahoo.com

22. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 beamer5@prodigy.net

23. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
funkyballerina100@msn.com

24. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 amygmyrek@gmail.com
Thank you! This our first time!

25. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

26. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

27. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 kez518@gmail.com Thank you!

28. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 styledsugar@shaw.ca


~~Current Tickets for Mickey’s Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## jensdimer

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. SnowWhite needs 3 tickets -- September 14-28, 2012
* (tarae16@hotmail.com)

5. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

6. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

7. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

8. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

9. Geemo needs 5 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

10. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

11. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- September/October 2012

12. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

13. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

14. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

15. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

16. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

17. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

18. Jensenba Need 19 Sept 16-27
* (jensenba@hotmail.com)

19. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

20. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

21. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012.
(carriesue1980@yahoo.com)

22. Beamer5 needs 2 Sept. 17th-19th 2012 (beamer5@prodigy.net)

23. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

24. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 (amygmyrek@gmail.com)
Thank you! This our first time!

25. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

26. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

27. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

28. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

29. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012  First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must!   Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

** In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

*When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## Malcon10t

> *When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.


There is a pretty firm rumor that this will be phased out in 2013.  Just a warning to those on the list for next Jan.


----------



## larina

Current tickets still have an expiration date of January 31, 2012, so those of us going in January remain hopeful that we'll be able to use the tickets then. Anything after January forget about. Just that dates just gives us hope.


----------



## Geemo

Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you 

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

5. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

6. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
     * (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
     ** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
     The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

7. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

8. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
    * (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

9. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
    * (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

10. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012

11. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

12. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

13. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

14. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

15. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

16. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

17. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

18. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

19. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012.
(carriesue1980@yahoo.com)

20. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

21. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 (amygmyrek@gmail.com)
Thank you! This our first time!

22. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

23. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

24. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

25. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

26. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must!  Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~  

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## zakerdog

Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you 

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

5. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

6. MrsW94 needs 4 to 8 -- October 6-11, 2012
* (kristywilson94@gmail.com)
** Traveling with family. We'd love 4, us & our 2 kids.
The other 4 are adults, so not as important!  Thanks!

7. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

8. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

9. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

10. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012

11. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

12. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

13. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

14. Jacie needs 4 -- September 30- October 4, 2012
* (jaciekay@gmail.com)

15. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

16. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

17. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

18. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

19. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012.
(carriesue1980@yahoo.com)

20. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

21. babydougie needs 2 for 10/5-10/7 2012 (amygmyrek@gmail.com)
Thank you! This our first time!

22. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

23. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

24. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

25. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

26. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~ 

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.**** 
__________________


----------



## zakerdog

Monday morning bump - have a good week everyone!


----------



## Geemo

Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you. 

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

5. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

6. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

7. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

8. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

9. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012

10. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

11. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

12. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

13. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

14. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

15. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

16. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

17. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012.
(carriesue1980@yahoo.com)

18. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

19. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

20. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

21. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

22. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

23. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~ 

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## tiggerluvr

Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you. 

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. Larina needs 6 -- January 2013
* (larina.roses13@rocketmail.com)

3. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

4. Aidan04 needs 4 -- October 14-16, 2012

5. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

6. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

7. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

8. tamiandryan needs 6 -- October 13-18, 2012
* (ryan.oberg82@gmail.com)

9. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012

10. Twinprincesses needs 4 -- October 13-19, 2012

11. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

12. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

13. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

14. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

15. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

16. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

17. readytogotodisney (Cara) Needs 2
(3 if a child under 3 needs one as well, but I'm guessing not) October 15-18th 2012.
(carriesue1980@yahoo.com)

18. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

19. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

20. Orbitron - 2 passes for October 15-19, 2012

21. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

22. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

23. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

24.  tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~ 

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## dadofnicholas

Didn't use our tix this trip so will work down the list. We went in May so I felt it was OK to miss it this time around even though they are stopping it next year.


----------



## lucky1

dadofnicholas said:


> Didn't use our tix this trip so will work down the list. We went in May so I felt it was OK to miss it this time around even though they are stopping it next year.



Have 3 that we didn't use so will be working down the list as well.  Will send a PM to family at the top.


Thought I would ask.. should the list be cleaned up so that those with past dates are removed?


----------



## larina

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~ 

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## MattysMommy

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19.  Mattysmommy  - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.  

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~ 

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****
__________________


----------



## ToodlesRN

1. 6smiles needs 6 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17. 

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20. 


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~ 

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****
__________________


----------



## 6Smiles

Updating List: Thanks to the generous Lucky1 my need for 6 tickets has turned into 3. Thank You Lucky1!

1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## mysteriouspnai

1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

21. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## ValpoCory

Thank you to those who have donated their TTMM passes to the DISers listed.  That's a very nice gesture to say the least.


----------



## Homemom

1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

21. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

22. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## pixleyyy

Just subscribing to this thread.  I don't think we'll use our passes during our December trip and if that's the case then I'll pass them along via this thread.


----------



## cypressmom

1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

21. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

22. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

23.  cypressmom - needs 4 tickets - March 11-14, 2013  Thank you!

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## awdsmama

1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

21. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

22. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

23. cypressmom - needs 4 tickets - March 11-14, 2013 Thank you!

24. awdsmama - would like 2 tickets - May 2-7, 2013 thank you!



~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## jkattk

1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

21. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

22. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

23. cypressmom - needs 4 tickets - March 11-14, 2013 Thank you!

24. awdsmama - would like 2 tickets - May 2-7, 2013 thank you!

25. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013



~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## Geemo

cypressmom and  awdsmama  The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.  
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.  
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.  


_Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you_

1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012

7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20, 2013

21. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10, 2013

22. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

23. cypressmom - needs 4 tickets - March 11-14, 2013 Thank you!

24. awdsmama - would like 2 tickets - May 2-7, 2013 thank you!



~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.**** 
__________________


----------



## jkattk

Reposting because the previous reply cut off the addition of my request...

1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

21. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

22. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

23. cypressmom - needs 4 tickets - March 11-14, 2013 Thank you!

24. awdsmama - would like 2 tickets - May 2-7, 2013 thank you!

25. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013



~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## Geemo

I'm so sorry! 
I'm glad you noticed it and made the correction.

Geemo


----------



## Geemo

cypressmom and awdsmama The current tickets expire on 1-31-13. 
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature. 
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13. 


_Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you_


1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

21. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

22. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

23. cypressmom - needs 4 tickets - March 11-14, 2013 Thank you!

24. awdsmama - would like 2 tickets - May 2-7, 2013 thank you!

25. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013



~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## Carolwoodpr

cypressmom and awdsmama The current tickets expire on 1-31-13. 
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature. 
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13. 


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you


1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Shauna M. needs 5 to 7 -- October 2012


7. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

8. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

9. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

10. matthewaniela need 4- 18th-31st October 2012 (craig.zosia@clear.net.nz)
We are coming all the way from New Zealand for our first trip as a family

11. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

12. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

13. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

14. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

15. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

16. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

17. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

18. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

19. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

20. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

21. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

22. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

23. cypressmom - needs 4 tickets - March 11-14, 2013 Thank you!

24. awdsmama - would like 2 tickets - May 2-7, 2013 thank you!

25. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

26. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****
__________________


----------



## Geemo

cypressmom and awdsmama The current tickets expire on 1-31-13. 
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature. 
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13. 


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you


1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

7. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

8. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

9. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.

10. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

11. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

12. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

13. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

14. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

15. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

16. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

17. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

18. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

19. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

20. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

21. cypressmom - needs 4 tickets - March 11-14, 2013 Thank you!

22. awdsmama - would like 2 tickets - May 2-7, 2013 thank you!

23. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

24. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****
__________________


----------



## ValpoCory

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you


1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

7. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

8. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

9. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

10. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

11. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

12. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

13. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

14. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

15. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

16. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

17. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

18. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

19. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

20. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

21. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

22. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks


~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## Geemo

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you


1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

7. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

8. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

9. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

10. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

11. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

12. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

13. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

14. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

15. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

16. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

17. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

18. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

19. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

20. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

21. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

22. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

23. Lizdotcom99    requests 2 for  December 4-8, 2012

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## lizdotcom99

Anyway I can add my name to the list for 2...December 4-8?


----------



## Geemo

lizdotcom99 said:


> Anyway I can add my name to the list for 2...December 4-8?



Done!  I added you to #2459.  Check and you'll see you are on the list.
Geemo


----------



## lizdotcom99

Geemo said:


> Done!  I added you to #2459.  Check and you'll see you are on the list.
> Geemo



Thank you!!


----------



## cooniez

Hi all! I have a 2 sets of 4 vouchers from our Costco packages from our June & October trips this year. I don't know why, but we just never ended up making it on the days the voucher allowed. :-(  

I am working right now, but can someone please confirm how I should do this?I believe I send to the first person on the list regardless of whether it is the earliest dates, yes?


----------



## lizdotcom99

cooniez said:


> Hi all! I have a 2 sets of 4 vouchers from our Costco packages from our June & October trips this year. I don't know why, but we just never ended up making it on the days the voucher allowed. :-(
> 
> I am working right now, but can someone please confirm how I should do this?I believe I send to the first person on the list regardless of whether it is the earliest dates, yes?



That is really nice of you!!!!!  Yes...I think you work your way down the list.


----------



## zakerdog

cooniez said:


> Hi all! I have a 2 sets of 4 vouchers from our Costco packages from our June & October trips this year. I don't know why, but we just never ended up making it on the days the voucher allowed. :-(
> 
> I am working right now, but can someone please confirm how I should do this?I believe I send to the first person on the list regardless of whether it is the earliest dates, yes?



Yes, that is how it works and if you have 8 vouchers that will cover the first 3 people on the list  and that would be awesome since I am up there


----------



## cooniez

lizdotcom99 said:


> That is really nice of you!!!!!  Yes...I think you work your way down the list.



We aren't able to use them so I am glad they could be of better use & help some families out! 



zakerdog said:


> Yes, that is how it works and if you have 8 vouchers that will cover the first 3 people on the list  and that would be awesome since I am up there



Just sent PMs for addresses to the first 3 people on the list (6smiles, zakerdog & BensDaddy).


----------



## ValpoCory

Even though I am further down the list and not one of your recipients, thank you conniez!


----------



## ValpoCory

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you


1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

7. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

8. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

9. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

10. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

11. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

12. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

13. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

14. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

15. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

16. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

17. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

18. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

19. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

20. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

21. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

22. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

23. Lizdotcom99    requests 2 for  December 4-8, 2012

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## KelliLee702

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you


1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

7. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

8. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

9. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

10. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

11. frangipanisam needs 2 but would love 4 for 30th Oct- 12th Nov 2012
First trip to Disneyland for a university graduation trip all the way from
Australia
(funkyballerina100@msn.com)

12. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

13. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

14. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

15. jensdimer - 4 passes for Nov 6 - Nov 12, 2012 First visit in 18 years for friends and we all know this a must! Other family coming as well, so more tickets would be appreciated but 4 gets the family in! - (jendime@gmail.com)

16. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

17. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

18. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

19. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

20. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

21. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

22. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

23. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

24. KelliLee702 ~ need 4 tickets for Nov. 30th or Dec. 1st
      (amtat911n702@gmail.com)

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.**** 

*My daughter will be celebrating her 14th birthday on Sat., Dec 1st.* 


*Thank you to anyone who is willing to give up vouchers.*


----------



## cooniez

ValpoCory said:


> Even though I am further down the list and not one of your recipients, thank you conniez!





Can someone please tell me how long I should wait for a response before I move on to the next person? zakerdog has responded, but I haven't heard yet from the other 2. TIA!


----------



## Geemo

cooniez said:


> Can someone please tell me how long I should wait for a response before I move on to the next person? zakerdog has responded, but I haven't heard yet from the other 2. TIA!



Checking their Profile I see 6smiles was last online 11-11 @ 7:31pm and BensDaddy 11-12 @ 7:23pm.  So I'm sure they'll get in touch with you soon.

Thank you for sharing with the first people on the list.

Geemo


----------



## BensDaddy

Just saw the message and responded. Thank you!


----------



## ValpoCory

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you


1. 6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

7. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

8. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

9. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

10. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

11. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

12. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

13. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

14. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

15. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

16. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

17. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Nov 9-10 or Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

18. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

19. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

20. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

21. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

22. KelliLee702 ~ need 4 tickets for Nov. 30th or Dec. 1st
      (amtat911n702@gmail.com)

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.**** 

*Thank you to anyone who is willing to give up vouchers.*


----------



## cooniez

cooniez said:


> Just sent PMs for addresses to the first 3 people on the list (6smiles, zakerdog & BensDaddy).



Hello! Just confirming I received all 3 addresses & will be mailing these out today.


----------



## zakerdog

cooniez said:


> Hello! Just confirming I received all 3 addresses & will be mailing these out today.



Thank you so much, I really really appreciate this.  

(does someone want to take our names off the list or should I?)


----------



## Geemo

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you

The following three are pending delivery of tickets from cooniez
1.  6smiles needs 3 -- December 14-26, 2012
Daughter's birthday during trip so any # greatly appreciated!

2. zakerdog needs 2 -- December 11, 2012
* (zakerdog@yahoo.ca)

3. BensDaddy needs 3 -- November 26-30, 2012
* (mbweisser@gmail.com)
++++++++++++++++++++++++++

4. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

5. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

6. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

7. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

8. MrsSpfaff needs 6 -- November 13th-16th
* (mrs.pfaff.9.23@gmail.com)

9. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

10. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

11. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

12. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

13. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

14. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

15. Mattysmommy - need 4 tickets Nov 13-17.

16. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

17. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

18. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

19. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

20. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

21. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

22. KelliLee702 ~ need 4 tickets for Nov. 30th or Dec. 1st
(amtat911n702@gmail.com)

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****

Thank you to anyone who is willing to give up vouchers.


----------



## cooniez

6smiles, zakerdog & BensDaddy -

I went to the post office today and mailed the vouchers out. It has been sooo long since I have actually mailed anything (as I typically pay all of my bills online) that I was paranoid I wouldn't put enough postage and the mail would get returned. 

I had the attendant weigh each envelope so the postage should be correct and hopefully these get out to all of you quickly. Please reply and confirm when you have received them so I know they got there safely and so the list can be updated. Thanks!


----------



## ValpoCory

cooniez said:


> 6smiles, zakerdog & BensDaddy -
> 
> I went to the post office today and mailed the vouchers out. It has been sooo long since I have actually mailed anything (as I typically pay all of my bills online) that I was paranoid I wouldn't put enough postage and the mail would get returned.
> 
> I had the attendant weigh each envelope so the postage should be correct and hopefully these get out to all of you quickly. Please reply and confirm when you have received them so I know they got there safely and so the list can be updated. Thanks!



If this site had rep points, I'd give you some.  Thanks.


----------



## 6Smiles

cooniez said:


> 6smiles, zakerdog & BensDaddy -
> 
> I went to the post office today and mailed the vouchers out. It has been sooo long since I have actually mailed anything (as I typically pay all of my bills online) that I was paranoid I wouldn't put enough postage and the mail would get returned.
> 
> I had the attendant weigh each envelope so the postage should be correct and hopefully these get out to all of you quickly. Please reply and confirm when you have received them so I know they got there safely and so the list can be updated. Thanks!



 I have the same issue as I use the forever stamps, so I never know what they are actually worth when I mail stuff. Thank you so much for your generosity, it is greatly appreciated.

Kris


----------



## BensDaddy

Thanks Kris! You are awesome! Can I reimburse you for the postage?


----------



## 6Smiles

BensDaddy said:


> Thanks Kris! You are awesome! Can I reimburse you for the postage?



ConnieZ was generous to send out the tickets which we are all so grateful for!


Kris


----------



## Geemo

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you

1. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

2. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

3. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

4. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

5. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

6. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

7. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

8. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

9. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

10. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

11. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

12. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

13. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

14. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

15. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

16. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

17. KelliLee702 ~ need 4 tickets for Nov. 30th or Dec. 1st
(amtat911n702@gmail.com)

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****

Thank you to anyone who is willing to give up vouchers.


----------



## HamiHarri

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you

1. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

2. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

3. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

4. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

5. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

6. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

7. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

8. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

9. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

10. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

11. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

12. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

13. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

14. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

15. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

16. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

17. KelliLee702 ~ need 4 tickets for Nov. 30th or Dec. 1st
(amtat911n702@gmail.com)

18. HamiHarri requests 2 tickets for December 29-January 5 2013 TIA!
*(ashley.mm.hamilton@gmail.com)

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****

Thank you to anyone who is willing to give up vouchers.


----------



## BensDaddy

Received today. Thanks so much!!


----------



## zakerdog

Mine arrived today, thank you so much. I am very excited, only 18 more days!!


----------



## Geemo

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you

1. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

2. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

3. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

4. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

5. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

6. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

7. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

8. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

9. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

10. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

11. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

12. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

13. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

14. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

15. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

16. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

17. KelliLee702 ~ need 4 tickets for Nov. 30th or Dec. 1st
(amtat911n702@gmail.com)

18. HamiHarri requests 2 tickets for December 29-January 5 2013 TIA!
*(ashley.mm.hamilton@gmail.com)

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****

Thank you to anyone who is willing to give up vouchers.


----------



## Geemo

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you

1. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

2. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

3. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

4. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

5. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

6. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

7. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

8. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

9. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

10. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

11. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

12. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

13. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

14. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

15. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

16. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

17. KelliLee702 ~ need 4 tickets for Nov. 30th or Dec. 1st
(amtat911n702@gmail.com)

18. HamiHarri requests 2 tickets for December 29-January 5 2013 TIA!
*(ashley.mm.hamilton@gmail.com)

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****

Thank you to anyone who is willing to give up vouchers.
__________


----------



## luulu1999

Whats the difference between TT Morning Madness and the magic morning that comes with 3 day park hoppers


----------



## Geemo

luulu1999 said:


> Whats the difference between TT Morning Madness and the magic morning that comes with 3 day park hoppers



TTMM is for Mickey's Toon Town, inside Disneyland.  Toon Town is by the second train stop and It's a Small World.

Magic Morning / Early Entry is getting into Disneyland 1 hour before schedule opening for the day.  This feature is for Disneyland Only, with a 3day or greater park hopper.  It also is a perk of staying on-site.

Geemo


----------



## Geemo

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you

1. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

2. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

3. Ella5 needs 7 -- November 24-30, 2012
* (bbludlow@hotmail.com)

4. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- November/December 2012

5. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

6. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

7. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

8. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

9. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

10. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

11. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

12. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

13. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

14. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

15. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

16. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

17. KelliLee702 ~ need 4 tickets for Nov. 30th or Dec. 1st
(amtat911n702@gmail.com)

18. HamiHarri requests 2 tickets for December 29-January 5 2013 TIA!
*(ashley.mm.hamilton@gmail.com)

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****

Thank you to anyone who is willing to give up vouchers.


----------



## Geemo

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you

1. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

2. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

3. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- December 2012

4. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

5. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

6. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

7. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

8. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

9. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

10. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

11. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

12. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

13. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

14. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

15. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

16. HamiHarri requests 2 tickets for December 29-January 5 2013 TIA!
*(ashley.mm.hamilton@gmail.com)

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****

Thank you to anyone who is willing to give up vouchers.


----------



## ToodlesRN

Can anyone else conform the exact stop date for TT morning madness? I called today to make some reservations and asked about Jan 19th since it's the run will they still have it open and she said Jan 1,2013 is the last day? Has anyone else heard otherwise?

Thanks!


----------



## Geemo

ToodlesRN said:


> Can anyone else conform the exact stop date for TT morning madness? I called today to make some reservations and asked about Jan 19th since it's the run will they still have it open and she said Jan 1,2013 is the last day? Has anyone else heard otherwise?
> 
> Thanks!



If you look on page 161  for post #2405  from 08-05-12  I had included a copy of one of the tickets.  It has the expiration date of 1-31-13

This all I know......

Geemo


----------



## ToodlesRN

Yep, 

I called and spoke to a Disney rep and even though the exp dates say 1/31/13 the last show date is on 12/31/12 and they will be closed after that  I even found this article while googling it. Im bummed we were looking forward to one last show.

Disneyland to end Toontown Morning Madness in 2013

Mary Kraemer, travel agent with MousePlanet sponsor Mouse Ear Vacations, tells us that Disneyland's Toontown Morning Madness offering will end on December 31, 2012. Toontown Morning Madness lets guests who have booked vacation packages through the Walt Disney Travel Company enter Toontown one hour before the land opens to other Disneyland guests, giving them an opportunity to enjoy plenty of character meet-and-greet opportunities and the chance to tour the character houses without long lines. Starting in 2013, WDTC packages will instead include a "Disney Attraction Photo Memory," one 5"-by-7" ride photo and a digital photo download from one of the following rides: Splash Mountain or Space Mountain at Disneyland Park ; The Twilight Zone Tower of Terror or California Screamin' at Disney California Adventure Park. Radiator Springs Racers is not included in this offer.


----------



## luulu1999

The current tickets expire on 1-31-13.
It has been stated, Disney will be discontinuing this feature.
This is why you do not see requests for dates after 1-31-13.


Please read guidelines following list of names for instructions. Thank you

1. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

2. Geemo needs 4 -- January 24 to January 31, 2013
* (geemo_deb@hotmail.com)

3. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- December 2012

4. ValpoCory needs 4 -- January 27-31, 2013.
* Thank you!! (lieder@us.ibm.com)

5. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-Jan 6, 2013 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

6. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

7. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

8. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

9. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

10. Toodlesrn, need 3 tickets for Jan 17-20.

11. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Dec 11-13 or Jan 9-10

12. Homemom - need 4 for Jan 28 - Feb 2

13. jkattk - would like 2 tickets - Jan 2-5, 2013

14. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

15. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

16. HamiHarri requests 2 tickets for December 29-January 5 2013 TIA!
*(ashley.mm.hamilton@gmail.com)

17.  luulu1999 4 tickets Dec 24-26 2012...First Disney Trip Ever!! (luulu1999@yahoo.com)

~~Current Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 1-31-13~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****

Thank you to anyone who is willing to give up vouchers.


----------



## Geemo

Due to the new information from "ToodlesRN" I will modify the list.  Please read their post above for details.

Disneyland to end Toon Town Morning Madness in 2013

1. aussietravellers needs 2 -- December 3-15, 2012

2. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- December 2012

3. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-31 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

4. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

5. kez518 needs 3 for 12/9-12/11 2012 (kez518@gmail.com) Thank you!

6. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

7. tiggerluvr - Need 2 for trip December 9-13, 2012 (snarkmeister@gmail.com).

8. Mysteriouspnai - need 2 for Dec 11-13 

9. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

10. Lizdotcom99 requests 2 for December 4-8, 2012

11. HamiHarri requests 2 tickets for December 29-December 31 TIA!
*(ashley.mm.hamilton@gmail.com)

12. luulu1999 4 tickets Dec 24-26 2012...First Disney Trip Ever!! (luulu1999@yahoo.com)

~~Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 12-31-12~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## ToodlesRN

If someone else wants to call and verify that would be great as we all know the information varies from CM to CM!!


----------



## luulu1999

Tickets EXPIRE 12-31-12
Due to the new information from "ToodlesRN" I will modify the list. Please read their post above for details.

Disneyland to end Toon Town Morning Madness in 2013

1.  mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- December 2012

2. MommyLove (Kathleen). Need minimum of 2, would love 5.
December 29-31 *
(scrapkat@gmail.com)

3. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

4. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

5. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

6. HamiHarri requests 2 tickets for December 29-December 31 TIA!
*(ashley.mm.hamilton@gmail.com)

~~Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 12-31-12~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****
__________________
Magic happens on every trip.


----------



## CDNCruiser

We did ToonTown Friday morning thanks to cooniez and it was so much fun. We were almost the only ones there, I think there were about 20 people in total. I know we were the only ones that rode Roger Rabbit before it opened to the public, the CM was happy to see us. I asked about when they were stopping the TTM and the CM at the gate said she didn't know for sure if it was going to be the end of December or January. She said that they had been told that when TTM stopped that TT would open with the rest of the park.


----------



## Geemo

CDNCruiser said:


> We did ToonTown Friday morning thanks to cooniez and it was so much fun. We were almost the only ones there, I think there were about 20 people in total. I know we were the only ones that rode Roger Rabbit before it opened to the public, the CM was happy to see us. I asked about when they were stopping the TTM and the CM at the gate said she didn't know for sure if it was going to be the end of December or January. She said that they had been told that when TTM stopped that TT would open with the rest of the park.



If it's determined to be January then I need to get back in line.  

I'll have to give Disney a call and see if they have word.....

Geemo


----------



## MommyLove

Tickets EXPIRE 12-31-12
Due to the new information from "ToodlesRN" I will modify the list. Please read their post above for details.

Disneyland to end Toon Town Morning Madness in 2013

1. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- December 2012

3. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

4. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

5. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

6. HamiHarri requests 2 tickets for December 29-December 31 TIA!
*(ashley.mm.hamilton@gmail.com)

~~Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 12-31-12~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## s232271

I am mailing my 4 tickets tomorrow to GEEMO and they are from AAA and do not expire until 1/31/13

but are you saying they will not honor them in 2013, even if they do not expire until the end of January??


----------



## Geemo

s232271 said:


> I am mailing my 4 tickets tomorrow to GEEMO and they are from AAA and do not expire until 1/31/13
> 
> but are you saying they will not honor them in 2013, even if they do not expire until the end of January??



I'll be happy to receive the tickets.  
If Disney honors them that's GREAT!  If not at least we tried.

Thank you s232271 for your generosity and effort to pop them in the mail.

I'm so excited.....    I can hardly wait until I'm packing my bags!!!

Geemo


----------



## zakerdog

Geemo said:


> I'll be happy to receive the tickets.
> If Disney honors them that's GREAT!  If not at least we tried.
> 
> Thank you s232271 for your generosity and effort to pop them in the mail.
> 
> I'm so excited.....    I can hardly wait until I'm packing my bags!!!
> 
> Geemo



Have fun and report back to us with an update when you get back. I know when we were there mid December the CM's still didn't know what the final outcome was going to be. I am curious since we are going back in May. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

Update:  Toon Town Morning Madness' FINAL DAY is scheduled to be for this Saturday.


----------



## mysteriouspnai

I guess if there's any tickets still available, I'd like to put my name down. 

7. mysteriouspnai would like 2 tickets for January 5th, the last day. DBF's birthday is the 4th! Thanks!

Since there's no one with dates past Dec, I wasn't sure whether to delete.


Tickets EXPIRE 12-31-12
Due to the new information from "ToodlesRN" I will modify the list. Please read their post above for details.

Disneyland to end Toon Town Morning Madness in 2013

1. mommy2allyandaveri needs 4 -- December 2012

3. mo3bys - 5 passes for Dec 23-29 2012
(markntami2004@yahoo.com)

4. StyledSugar -- 4 passes for Dec 25-Dec 31 (styledsugar@shaw.ca)

5. carolwoodpr - needs 3 tickets for December 22-27, 2012, thanks

6. HamiHarri requests 2 tickets for December 29-December 31 TIA!
*(ashley.mm.hamilton@gmail.com)

7. mysteriouspnai would like 2 tickets for January 5th, the last day. DBF's birthday is the 4th! Thanks!

~~Tickets for Mickeys Toontown Morning Madness expire 12-31-12~~

* In an effort to be fair to those who have been waiting for a very long time, if you have tickets to share, please start at the top of the list and work your way down.

**When requesting to be added to the list, please copy/paste the list and then add your name, number of tickets needed and full dates (including days, month and year) to the bottom of the list. This list is a community effort and is maintained by everyone, so it is fine to go ahead and place your self on it. We just ask that you keep us updated with any changes and/or if you receive tickets.

***Unless they have requested removal please do not remove a user and their dates until either the last day of their trip or until their dates have completely passed. Once their trip is in progress, please highlight their name in blue, until their trip ends and they are erased.

****When copying this list, please include this message so that others will be able to see it in the future.****


----------



## PoohBearFriends

Is it officially gone now?  I had heard rumor it was going?


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

Yes, Toon Town Morning Madness is officially gone.


----------



## PoohBearFriends

So are there as many characters around toontown in the morning now?  Or is Mickey just in his barn?


----------



## mommy2allyandaveri

Is toon town morning madness still going?  Sounds like it's supposed to end in 2013.  If it's still going we would like 2 adult and 2 kids tickets for 6/16-6/21 if anyone has some they won't be using.

Thanks!


----------



## larina

It is long over.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

I'm going to go ahead and close this thread since this is no longer offered at Disneyland.


----------

